# Sticky  Sugestões/Críticas



## Barragon

Aqui poderão dar as vossas sugestões/críticas para o melhor funcionamento do fórum


----------



## rcalmeida

acho que devia haver aquela barra dos users que estão online e nº de guests:yes:


----------



## Sky11

Mais gajas...


----------



## Barragon

rcalmeida said:


> acho que devia haver aquela barra dos users que estão online e nº de guests:yes:


Quando isso existia o fórum tinha muitos breaks e ia abaixo facilmente. Ficava muito "pesado" e então retiraram.


----------



## Barragon

Sky11 said:


> Mais gajas...


Tens que abrir mais threads sobre o Ronaldo.


----------



## pauloluso

Que acham de dividir o thread Além Fronteiras pelos vários continentes para encontrar mais facilmente os tópicos por tema?


----------



## Andre_idol

pauloluso said:


> Que acham de dividir o thread Além Fronteiras pelos vários continentes para encontrar mais facilmente os tópicos por tema?


Até que era bem pensado!


----------



## Lampiao2000

pauloluso said:


> Que acham de dividir o thread Além Fronteiras pelos vários continentes para encontrar mais facilmente os tópicos por tema?


Concordo!


----------



## Barragon

Não discordo, mas teríamos que ver quais os continentes que teriam mais ou menos threads.

Penso que pela quantidade de threads (pura percepção) ficaria assim:
Europa
América do Norte e Sul
Africa, Ásia e Oceania

De qualquer forma a divisão poderia não ser benéfica em relação à frequência de pessoas em cada sub fórum.


----------



## daniel322

..lembrem-se que o ser humano é por natureza preguiçoso.. quanto mais cliques tiver que fazer menos sub-fóruns visita..


----------



## Escalabitano

^Concordo!


----------



## Lampiao2000

Ia pedir um botão destes, mas só agora reparei que já existe o TOP :lol:


----------



## Pelha

Proponho fazermos uma vaquinha e pagar um curso de língua portuguesa ao traveler..

E fechar o thread "As Nossas Fotos" que essas paneleiragens tiram o Sr. Macaense do sério..


----------



## pauloluso

Barragon said:


> Não discordo, mas teríamos que ver quais os continentes que teriam mais ou menos threads.
> 
> Penso que pela quantidade de threads (pura percepção) ficaria assim:
> Europa
> América do Norte e Sul
> Africa, Ásia e Oceania
> 
> De qualquer forma a divisão poderia não ser benéfica em relação à frequência de pessoas em cada sub fórum.


Já sei. Cria-se um thread com os links em sticky a semelhança do que existe com as regiões de Portugal.
Assim já não era preciso criar novos sub-tópicos.


----------



## dvf

No Além-Fronteiras teriam de criar uma categoria Brasil, que deve o país mais representado de longe nesse sub-fórum.


----------



## rcalmeida

concordo com essa ideia!


----------



## Pelha

dvf said:


> No Além-Fronteiras teriam de criar uma categoria Brasil, que deve o país mais representado de longe nesse sub-fórum.


Devia era existir um sub-fórum chamado _Mundo Lusófono_ no Além-Fronteiras.


----------



## Barragon

Também não é mau pensado


----------



## Gwo Loo Waan

Uma pergunta. Quem é a actual moderação deste espaço de discussão? 

Tenho reparado que muitos eternos têm desaparecido? Caíram por desgaste?


----------



## Barragon

Eles andam todos por aí.


----------



## Gwo Loo Waan

E nenhum deles diz ao brasileiro para parar de colocar fotos da familia em poses estranhas?


----------



## Barragon

Mas isso já está tudo resolvido  há muitos dias


----------



## rpc08

Barra, por favor remove a horrenda imagem que um sacana de um brasileiro colocou no tópico do IP8. Ele há para aqui cada fanático anormal...hno:


----------



## Barragon

Ainda não tinha visto essa hno: que estupido...


----------



## Barragon

Pessoal ... meto o Médio Tejo no Sul ou fica no Centro?

Ficando no Sul fica colado às Lezírias (formando assim o antigo Ribatejo... que tem tudo a ver). Também ajudava o sul a ter mais threads... 

No Centro está no sítio correcto mas separado da sua terra original.


----------



## Gwo Loo Waan

Eu cá sempre ouvi dizer que o Tejo separava os Mouros da civilização...


----------



## Sky11

Barragon said:


> Pessoal ... meto o Médio Tejo no Sul ou fica no Centro?


mete-lo onde o sol não brilha....


----------



## pedrodepinto

De acordo com as NUTS II é Centro ...
E a fusão do Sul com as Ilhas já foi analisada kay:?


----------



## Barragon

Já e a resposta é negativa


----------



## pedrodepinto

Tudo bem, não custa sugerir kay:!


----------



## Lampiao2000

Mete no Centro.


----------



## Wolf2009

criação do forúm transportes maritimos e fluviais no sub forúm transportes e infraestruturas


----------



## Barragon

Não há threads suficientes

A zona principal do TI serve perfeitamente.


----------



## daniel322

..que tal ser criado um tópico/secção no UPC onde se coloquem fotografias (tiradas preferencialmente pelos participantes) que possam ser utilizadas como wallpaper?.. ou seja, que tenham por exemplo um tamanho mínimo de 1024x768 (podem ser colocados pré-visualizações mais pequenas e o link para a imagem grande, para não sobrecarregar a página)..

era capaz de ser interessante ter um espaço onde ir buscar diariamente wallpapers de origem nacional, criados pelos próprios utilizadores do SSC Portugal..


----------



## Lino

Concordo... coloca-se thumbs tipo os do imageshack!! E podem ser feitos wallpapers dos vencedores dos concursos ou assim... seria assim tipo um troféu...
E Ilhas deve estar separado do Sul... há tópicos suficientes para cada...


----------



## pedrodepinto

E já não está?


----------



## Barragon

Era interessante daniel. Vou abrir um thread na secção.


----------



## fidalgo

Uma vez que o café tem também um carácter informativo, e para nao se estar sempre a abrir um novo topico sempre que alguem falece, ate porque muitos nao serao assim tao importantes para isso, proponho um tópico chamado de "obituário" ou coisa do genero para que se preste lá as noticias ou homenagens


----------



## Barragon

Acho que sim. Podes criar :yes:


----------



## Barragon

Onde meto os threads de fotos da Lourinhã, Torres Vedras e Cadaval?

Lisboa ou Centro?


----------



## Sky11

Barragon said:


> Onde meto os threads de fotos da Lourinhã, Torres Vedras e Cadaval?
> 
> Lisboa ou Centro?


Pergunta aos Mods, ou então lê as instruções e as regras antes de participares.


----------



## Barragon

So mature


----------



## Sky11

É verdade :yes:


----------



## JMFA

lol... parece que estão com o periodo...


----------



## Sky11

:lol: o meu período dura 3 meses....


----------



## pedrodepinto

Segues o modelo das NUTS II !


----------



## moyanapolit

Sky11 said:


> :lol: o meu período dura 3 meses....


pois dura  

3 longos meses, mas já está em contagem decrescente!


----------



## rcalmeida

ha thread do Cadaval ???


----------



## Barragon

não


----------



## rcalmeida

bem me parecia


----------



## Sky11

*Sugestão*: Um thread (ou mesmo um concurso) só para HDRs.


----------



## Barragon

Boa sugestão :yes: mas teremos participantes suficientes para concurso? para já era só thread para meter fotos.


----------



## Sky11

^^Obrigado por não teres apagado o post.


----------



## smasher_marques

Boas,

pedia a algum Moderador que passasse o tópico Projectos de Guimarães para Sticky "Projectos e Noticias de Guimarães"


----------



## fidalgo

^^
também quero o Projectos de Setúbal em Sticky para "Projectos e Noticias de Setúbal"

















acho que se justifica


----------



## Barragon

Já meti


----------



## Sky11

Barragon said:


> Já meti


:wtf:


----------



## Barragon

também queres que meta?


----------



## Escalabitano

Porque não um flag counter como o do Fórum Brasileiro que dá para ver quem nos visita? Fica a sugestão.


----------



## Barragon

Onde está o do fórum brasileiro? Nós temos um


----------



## Miguel_Arq

JohnnyMass said:


> Claro que mereces, não sejas modesto!:lol:


Obrigado.


----------



## 51-51-HT

Que caracteristicas são precisas para se ser:

-Moderador
-Coordenador
-Dono disto :lol:


----------



## Karlussantus

Parabéns Miguel_Arq!!


----------



## Miguel_Arq

Karlussantus said:


> Parabéns Miguel_Arq!!


Obrigado.


----------



## Poios Brancos

Mas ser-se moderador tem-se direito a algum prémio?


----------



## Ricardo_PT

Três horas de connversa com o Barragon e 500€ mensais.


----------



## Barragon

acordámos 2 horas e 45 minutos.


----------



## toniho

Uma pergunta: vi escrito por um moderador «Quantas vezes teremos de dizer que o tema futebol está PROIBIDO neste fórum???? », no entanto lendo as regras no Fórum Português (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=323&a=600) não encontro em lado nenhum a palavra «futebol». É suposto os utilizadores deste fórum serem videntes?

E é curioso as regras 4 e 19 serem constantemente violadas por inúmeros users e nada ser feito, e regras não escritas serem tão bem aplicadas.


----------



## fidalgo

^^ não leste a regra 20


----------



## Barragon

1. O Futebol está proibido por ser um assunto que cria muitas confusões. 

2. Onde é que há threads xenófobos que não foram apagados??

3. Estamos sempre a avisar para referirem as fontes das fotos. Se surgir uma situação de não mencionadas as fontes agradecíamos que avisassem, já que por vezes não é possível estarmos em todos os lugares a toda a hora.


----------



## skytrax

Mas noutros sub-forums discute-se futebol na boa. Porquê que só no forum português é que dá confusão?? Além disso, ao longo dos anos os membros se vão renovando, pelo que eu considero essa regra inútil. Até porque qualquer modalidade desportiva é passível de gerar confusão. Mas já que a "confusão" fica-se mesmo só pela troca de palavras online, mas valia era banirem os responsáveis em si.


----------



## 51-51-HT

skytrax said:


> Mas noutros sub-forums discute-se futebol na boa. Porquê que só no forum português é que dá confusão?? Além disso, ao longo dos anos os membros se vão renovando, pelo que eu considero essa regra inútil. Até porque qualquer modalidade desportiva é passível de gerar confusão. Mas já que a "confusão" fica-se mesmo só pela troca de palavras online, mas valia era banirem os responsáveis em si.


se fossem a banir os responsáveis em si, era a mesma coisa que não houvesse thread de futebol, eu tambem acho mal que seja proibido discutir futebol, nunca ninguem agrediu ninguem , nem nunca ninguem se aleijou por causa destas discussões, nem tão pouco já vi alguem insultar alguem com palavrões, existe sim umas provocações de parte a parte, mas isso é natural numa discussão de futebol.

Penso que antes da moderação agir sozinha ao proibir o thread de futebol o mesmo deveria sim ir a votação com uma poll, concordas ou não com o thread futebol.


----------



## toniho

Barragon said:


> 1. O Futebol está proibido por ser um assunto que cria muitas confusões.
> 
> 2. Onde é que há threads xenófobos que não foram apagados??
> 
> 3. Estamos sempre a avisar para referirem as fontes das fotos. Se surgir uma situação de não mencionadas as fontes agradecíamos que avisassem, já que por vezes não é possível estarmos em todos os lugares a toda a hora.


1. Eu não ponho em causa estar proibido. Quem manda são vocês, e eu não tenho nada a ver com isso. Gostava era de saber onde está essa regra. Eu não tenho dons de clarividência (se os outros users têm bom para eles).

2. Estás a gozar certo? O nazi de serviço não há praticamente um único post que faça que não o seja. O deathwish sempre que comenta qualquer coisa que não seja no fórum dos transportes é para fazer comentários desse género.

3. O traveler (o matrícula ultimamente idem) cria notícias (várias normalmente) todos os dias no Café e no Majestic e nunca o vi meter uma fonte.


----------



## toniho

fidalgo said:


> ^^ não leste a regra 20


O que é que tem a regra 20?


----------



## JohnnyMass

toniho said:


> Uma pergunta: vi escrito por um moderador «Quantas vezes teremos de dizer que o tema futebol está PROIBIDO neste fórum???? », no entanto lendo as regras no Fórum Português (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=323&a=600) não encontro em lado nenhum a palavra «futebol». É suposto os utilizadores deste fórum serem videntes?
> 
> E é curioso as regras 4 e 19 serem constantemente violadas por inúmeros users e nada ser feito, e regras não escritas serem tão bem aplicadas.


Andas por cá há pouco tempo. O comentário foi para pessoas que sabem bem que não o podem fazer, por sua própria culpa.


----------



## JohnnyMass

51-51-HT said:


> se fossem a banir os responsáveis em si, era a mesma coisa que não houvesse thread de futebol, eu tambem acho mal que seja proibido discutir futebol, nunca ninguem agrediu ninguem , nem nunca ninguem se aleijou por causa destas discussões, nem tão pouco já vi alguem insultar alguem com palavrões, existe sim umas provocações de parte a parte, mas isso é natural numa discussão de futebol.
> 
> Penso que antes da moderação agir sozinha ao proibir o thread de futebol o mesmo deveria sim ir a votação com uma poll, concordas ou não com o thread futebol.


:lol: Claro que não. O thread do futebol era um mar de rosas.


----------



## Lampiao2000

Miguel_Arq said:


> Obrigado.


Parabéns Miguel! :cheers:


----------



## pauloluso

Lampiao2000 said:


> Parabéns Miguel! :cheers:


Os meus parabéns também.


----------



## Miguel_Arq

Lampiao2000 said:


> Parabéns Miguel! :cheers:





pauloluso said:


> Os meus parabéns também.


Obrigado.


----------



## skytrax

51-51-HT said:


> se fossem a banir os responsáveis em si, era a mesma coisa que não houvesse thread de futebol, eu tambem acho mal que seja proibido discutir futebol, nunca ninguem agrediu ninguem , nem nunca ninguem se aleijou por causa destas discussões, nem tão pouco já vi alguem insultar alguem com palavrões, existe sim umas provocações de parte a parte, mas isso é natural numa discussão de futebol.
> 
> Penso que antes da moderação agir sozinha ao proibir o thread de futebol o mesmo deveria sim ir a votação com uma poll, concordas ou não com o thread futebol.


Enfim, regras são regras..


----------



## 51-51-HT

porque apagaram o meu mais recente thread "festa na auto estrada.. Graças carris-Stcp"???


----------



## Lampiao2000

Porque não tem a ver com futebol.


----------



## lmpanp

*Miguel*
Parabéns!
:cheers:

Já agora podes deixar de estar cabisbaixo e por a foto com a cabeça erguida!
:lol:


----------



## lmpanp

51-51-HT said:


> porque apagaram o meu mais recente thread "festa na auto estrada.. Graças carris-Stcp"???


Que €£‰¶@ de thread era esse?
Só pelo nome dá para desconfiar que era algo a rodear a proibição.


----------



## Miguel_Arq

lmpanp said:


> *Miguel*
> Parabéns!
> :cheers:
> 
> Já agora podes deixar de estar cabisbaixo e por a foto com a cabeça erguida!
> :lol:


Obrigado.

Nunca tinha pensado que aquele posição poderia sugerir um ar de cabisbaixo. A intenção era não ser reconhecido! :lol:


----------



## 51-51-HT

Lampiao2000 said:


> Porque não tem a ver com futebol.


claro que não. Que eu saiba ainda não se fazem jogos de futebol na auto estrada.


Era relacionado com autocarros da Stcp.


----------



## Lampiao2000

51-51-HT said:


> claro que não. Que eu saiba ainda não se fazem jogos de futebol na auto estrada.
> 
> 
> Era relacionado com autocarros da Stcp.


Apesar de lá teres 473 post's, provavelmente desconheces a existencia deste thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=646202&page=346


----------



## Lampiao2000

lmpanp said:


> *Miguel*
> Parabéns!
> :cheers:
> 
> Já agora podes deixar de estar cabisbaixo e por a foto com a cabeça erguida!
> :lol:


Novamente, e pela 3ª vez, em 3 sitios diferentes, PARABÉNS!!! :banana:


----------



## toniho

Lampiao2000 said:


> Apesar de lá teres 473 post's, provavelmente desconheces a existencia deste thread
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=646202&page=346


Off-topic: como é que se vê quantos posts uma pessoa já fez num tópico?


----------



## Barragon

poes o cursor por cima do envelope do lado esquerdo.


----------



## Lampiao2000

Não sabia dessa maneira, mas assim só dá para ver os teus posts. Se clicares no número que se refere aos replyes, consegues ver o número de posts de todos os que participaram naquele thread.


----------



## Barragon

exacto


----------



## fidalgo

51-51-HT said:


> porque apagaram o meu mais recente thread "festa na auto estrada.. Graças carris-Stcp"???


se a moderação fosse de manter a sua palavra, se calhar até terias que criar outra conta, mas enfim

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77735449&postcount=2527


----------



## toniho

Obrigado Lampiao e Barragon.


----------



## 51-51-HT

fidalgo said:


> se a moderação fosse de manter a sua palavra, se calhar até terias que criar outra conta, mas enfim
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77735449&postcount=2527


e onde vês a palavra futebol no thread??? ou alusão a algum clube???


----------



## fidalgo

eu vi o conteudo do thread antes de ser apagado


----------



## toniho

No tópico da STCP parece que vai haver festa outra vez.


----------



## toniho

Barragon said:


> 2. Onde é que há threads xenófobos que não foram apagados??


Barragon: continuas a dizer que as regras número 4 é cumprida?

Um post de há 5 minutos atrás:



> Só com o Nacionalismo no poder é que este chiqueiro humano era varrido


(está no Majestic, não está em nenhum recanto escondido de um qualquer sub-forum)

E também continuo a não ver nenhuma regra em lado nenhum que diga que o futebol é proibido, mas já desisti de esperar por uma resposta relativamente a isso.


----------



## Lampiao2000

Acho que nao existe regra a dizer que o futebol é proibido.

A questao tem a ver com o saber discutir futebol, o que nao acontece aqui, pelo que a moderaçao, para evitar ban's temporarios e suspensoes por causa de algo como o futebol, decidiu que esse assunto é tabu no forum portugues.


----------



## Lampiao2000

Este thread devia estar nas fotos.


----------



## lmpanp

Se fossem só esses! Eu já cheguei a ver uma opinião de moderador (que deve ser originário da zona do médio oriente) carregada de ódio e com laivos pró-bombistas.
Do outro lado do atlântico sinto que um moderador embirrou comigo por rigorosamente nada e por isso é que nem já lá participo. Aliás, creio que a embirração é com os Portugueses pois posts de difamação clara são mantidos enquanto a réplica dá direito a sanção e/ou expulsão. Até poderia ser a norma, mas não quando o que começa passa e até tem direito a gozar com o destino do outro. Portugueses só por lá se mantém quando dão graxa e/ou não respondem, mesmo que seja educadamente tentar refutar posts completamente infundados sobre Portugal e os Portugueses.


----------



## fidalgo

1. Caravaggio said:


> De que threads estas a falar?, e ja agora, que forumers?


não vou referir nomes. já indiquei qual a secção que modera e já não é a primeira vez que acontece (creio até que já tinha falado na outra situação). é um user que por acaso também esta registado noutro forum da mesma temática e que às vezes passo por lá. por isso a personagem não me é estranha, ainda antes mesmo da sua promoção a moderador.
claro que o que desabafo/critico aqui será sempre do meu próprio entendimento enquanto leitor.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

fidalgo said:


> não vou referir nomes. já indiquei qual a secção que modera e já não é a primeira vez que acontece (creio até que já tinha falado na outra situação). é um user que por acaso também esta registado noutro forum da mesma temática e que às vezes passo por lá. por isso a personagem não me é estranha, ainda antes mesmo da sua promoção a moderador.
> claro que o que desabafo/critico aqui será sempre do meu próprio entendimento enquanto leitor.


ok, nao referir nomes compreendo, mas nao e possivel dar o link para algumas das threads onde houve problemas? hA imensas threads activas nesse forum...


----------



## Barragon

fidalgo said:


> há certas aberrações que nunca deviam ser nomeadas moderadores do que quer que seja, especialmente num espaço como este.
> revolta-me especialmente uma personagem Kim-Jong-Ilesca que fecha tópicos quando bem lhe apetece se o rumo da conversa não lhe convém. não há má educação, não há comentários despropositados, apenas opiniões que vão contra as suas convicções e desejos.
> sei que alguns de vocês costumam acompanhar, o forum das Sport arenas. já devem saber de quem falo.
> são estas abéculas (aquele marroquino também) que vão dando má imagem a toda a moderação deste grande espaço internacional


hno: quando é assim envias um PM ao Jan e reenvias a alguém da moderação. Nós podemos ir ver o que se passa. 

Abraço


----------



## fidalgo

na sequancia do announcement do Jan sobre uma architects battle, vi ali alguns nomes que devem ser polacos de arquitectos que nunca ouvi falar

o forum portugues devia organizar um lobby para levar arquitectos portugueses à vitoria


----------



## marciomaco

fidalgo said:


> na sequancia do announcement do Jan sobre uma architects battle, vi ali alguns nomes que devem ser polacos de arquitectos que nunca ouvi falar
> 
> o forum portugues devia organizar um lobby para levar arquitectos portugueses à vitoria


Já lá pus 3


----------



## toniho

Marcio, o Calatrava e' espanhol!


----------



## marciomaco

toniho said:


> Marcio, o Calatrava e' espanhol!


Ops... Mas é dos bons :lol:

Acertaste o meu nome! :lol:


----------



## toniho

Alguma vez tinha que ser a primeira!


----------



## fidalgo

o tópico das perguntas e respostas vai ser reaberto algum dia ou não está ali a fazer nada?


----------



## toniho

Qualquer dia nao ha topicos abertos neste forum.


----------



## skytrax

fidalgo said:


> o tópico das perguntas e respostas vai ser reaberto algum dia ou não está ali a fazer nada?


+2012!!

Se havia uma thread útil que não merecia ser fechado era aquele. Eu não sou moderador do forum Português, por isso não posso fazer nada quanto a isso. Mas dado a utilidade do thread em questão e, uma vez que, até sou frequentador assíduo deste sub-forum, peço encarecidamente a quem tomou a decisão de encerrar o thread que o reabra o quanto antes, se faz favor! Afinal os posts que eventualmente infringem as regras podem ser apagados com um simples click..


----------



## Barragon

Acho que pode ser reaberto sim


----------



## Barragon

toniho said:


> Qualquer dia nao ha topicos abertos neste forum.


claro que sim... então é impossível abrir threads por aí.


----------



## skytrax

Barragon said:


> Acho que pode ser reaberto sim


Obrigado.


----------



## dvf

Uma simples estatística tendo em conta os 20 primeiros tópicos de cada secção nos "Projetos e construção":


*Norte*

1º - *Viana do Castelo | Coliseu revestido a alumínio* - _Today 03:14 PM_
20º - *Braga | Green Terrace* - _January 9th, 2012_

Intervalo de tempo: *67 dias*

*Porto*

1º - *Porto Lucios constrói condomínio de luxo e reabilita Palácio de Montevideu* - _March 14th, 2012 _
20º - *Porto | Requalificação do Mercado do Bom Sucesso* - _January 20th, 2012 _

Intervalo de tempo: *56 dias*

*Centro*

1º - *Projectos e Notícias de Castanheira de Pêra* - _Today 01:31 PM_
20º - *Oliveira de Azeméis | ESAN - Parque do Cercal* - _January 10th, 2012_

Intervalo de tempo: *66 dias*

*Lisboa*

1º - *Sesimbra | "Um Mar de Emoções" | Projectos Municipais* - _Today 02:36 PM_
20º - *Alegro Alfragide* - _March 4th, 2012_

Intervalo de tempo: *12 dias*

*Sul*

1º - *Évora | Acrópole XXI * - _Today 04:07 PM_
20º - *Museu da Música em Évora?!* - _November 11th, 2011_

Intervalo de tempo: *126 dias*

*Ilhas*

1º - *Açores | Elevação da Lagoa a cidade* - _Today 06:09 PM_
20º - *S. Miguel | Parque de Exposições Agrícolas de Santana* - _ January 12th, 2012_

Intervalo de tempo: *66 dias*



Portanto, podemos deduzir que as partes mais ativas serão *Lisboa -> Porto -> Norte\Centro\Ilhas -> Sul*.

A meu ver a regionalização do fórum é um flop e tornou-o mais vazio e com menos participações. O interesse é colocar as pessoas que vão aos fóruns mais ativos a participar nos menos ativos. E mesmos esses, ter quase 2 meses de diferença entre 20 tópicos revela pouca participação.

O fórum está a morrer lentamente em termos de participação. Acho que se deveria acabar com a regionalização de todos os fóruns (menos os de Lisboa e Porto), colocando todos os outros tópicos na raiz do "Projectos e construções" para incentivar a participação dos utilizadores nos tópicos de todo o país. 

Associado a isso, deveria-se transformar o fórum "Projetos e construção" em "Projetos e Transportes", passando os projetos para os foruns regionais Lisboa e Porto, e os restante para a raiz (com o TGV e rede ferroviária). Só assim se incentiva a participação em vários tópicos e não obrigar os utilizadores a percorrer muitas páginas (o que acabam por não fazer).


----------



## 51-51-HT

porque apagaram o thread que criei sobre uma votação para nomear a Cidade do Porto ,como destino turistico para 2012???


----------



## Reflex

dvf said:


> Uma simples estatística tendo em conta os 20 primeiros tópicos de cada secção nos "Projetos e construção":
> 
> 
> *Norte*
> 
> 1º - *Viana do Castelo | Coliseu revestido a alumínio* - _Today 03:14 PM_
> 20º - *Braga | Green Terrace* - _January 9th, 2012_
> 
> Intervalo de tempo: *67 dias*
> 
> *Porto*
> 
> 1º - *Porto Lucios constrói condomínio de luxo e reabilita Palácio de Montevideu* - _March 14th, 2012 _
> 20º - *Porto | Requalificação do Mercado do Bom Sucesso* - _January 20th, 2012 _
> 
> Intervalo de tempo: *56 dias*
> 
> *Centro*
> 
> 1º - *Projectos e Notícias de Castanheira de Pêra* - _Today 01:31 PM_
> 20º - *Oliveira de Azeméis | ESAN - Parque do Cercal* - _January 10th, 2012_
> 
> Intervalo de tempo: *66 dias*
> 
> *Lisboa*
> 
> 1º - *Sesimbra | "Um Mar de Emoções" | Projectos Municipais* - _Today 02:36 PM_
> 20º - *Alegro Alfragide* - _March 4th, 2012_
> 
> Intervalo de tempo: *12 dias*
> 
> *Sul*
> 
> 1º - *Évora | Acrópole XXI * - _Today 04:07 PM_
> 20º - *Museu da Música em Évora?!* - _November 11th, 2011_
> 
> Intervalo de tempo: *126 dias*
> 
> *Ilhas*
> 
> 1º - *Açores | Elevação da Lagoa a cidade* - _Today 06:09 PM_
> 20º - *S. Miguel | Parque de Exposições Agrícolas de Santana* - _ January 12th, 2012_
> 
> Intervalo de tempo: *66 dias*
> 
> 
> 
> Portanto, podemos deduzir que as partes mais ativas serão *Lisboa -> Porto -> Norte\Centro\Ilhas -> Sul*.
> 
> A meu ver a regionalização do fórum é um flop e tornou-o mais vazio e com menos participações. O interesse é colocar as pessoas que vão aos fóruns mais ativos a participar nos menos ativos. E mesmos esses, ter quase 2 meses de diferença entre 20 tópicos revela pouca participação.
> 
> O fórum está a morrer lentamente em termos de participação. Acho que se deveria acabar com a regionalização de todos os fóruns (menos os de Lisboa e Porto), colocando todos os outros tópicos na raiz do "Projectos e construções" para incentivar a participação dos utilizadores nos tópicos de todo o país.
> 
> Associado a isso, deveria-se transformar o fórum "Projetos e construção" em "Projetos e Transportes", passando os projetos para os foruns regionais Lisboa e Porto, e os restante para a raiz (com o TGV e rede ferroviária). Só assim se incentiva a participação em vários tópicos e não obrigar os utilizadores a percorrer muitas páginas (o que acabam por não fazer).


Pessoalmente nunca fui um defensor da regionalização no forum e sinto que a minha participação decaiu desde que isso aconteceu: não tendo nos últimos anos o tempo disponível para o SSC que cheguei a ter, opto por me especializar em certos subforuns, sendo que dos regionais só muito esporadicamente visito outros que não o de Lisboa. E sinto sinceramente falta de entrar numa secção do forum, ir à procura de algo de Lisboa e saltar-me um projeto desconhecido de outro sitio qualquer, que me cause bom impressão e me faça abrir o thread. Sinto que conheço cada vez menos os projetos fora de Lisboa justamente devido à forma como o forum está dividido.
Quanto à tua ideia, confesso não discordar totalmente dela, apenas não apoio que os transportes e os projetos sejam metidos no mesmo saco. Trata-se de dividir o forum em secções especializadas e não em fazer uma mera cisão dentro de uma secção, por meros motivos geográficos, como acontece nos projetos e nas fotos.
De qualquer modo, os dados que apresentas mostram que apenas Lisboa tem um alto indície de rotatividade entre posts. Considero que a diferença entre os 56 dias do Porto e os 64 das Ilhas (e não 66), 66 do Centro e os 67 do Norte, não é significativo.

Pessoalmente preferia que o forum estivesse dividido de uma maneira diferente, mas julgo que voltar ao assunto poderia ser abrir de novo a caixa de Pandora. Nessa altura eu fazia parte do lote de moderadores e foi verdadeiramente complicado que uns aceitassem as ideias dos outros. Para não dizer que, na minha ótica, a grande vantagem que trouxe esta divisão foi a acalmia das guerrinhas norte-sul, já que muitos dos que as provocavam se limitaram aos subforuns da sua área geográfica...


----------



## dvf

Reflex said:


> [...] sinto que a minha participação decaiu desde que isso aconteceu: não tendo nos últimos anos o tempo disponível para o SSC que cheguei a ter, opto por me especializar em certos subforuns, sendo que dos regionais só muito esporadicamente visito outros que não o de Lisboa.


Exatamente a minha opinião e isso é um dos principais responsáveis pela descida de participação do fórum nos últimos anos.



Reflex said:


> Para não dizer que, na minha ótica, a grande vantagem que trouxe esta divisão foi a acalmia das guerrinhas norte-sul, já que muitos dos que as provocavam se limitaram aos subforuns da sua área geográfica...


Sem dúvida, isso acalmou. Mas por isso defendo a continuação dos fóruns regionais Lisboa e Porto e os restantes é que passavam para o fórum geral.


----------



## Barragon

é a crise a influenciar o fórum :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Então abre-se um tópico para discutir a situação?

Nas imagens e projetos só um para Lisboa Porto e Resto do País? :nono:

Pode-se é alterar a estrutura e meter dentro da pasta Lisboa as fotos e uma subpasta dos projetos.

A única fusão que vejo está relacionada com o Sul e Ilhas, mas mesmo assim acho pouco coerente.


----------



## dvf

Barragon said:


> Pode-se é alterar a estrutura e meter dentro da pasta Lisboa as fotos e uma subpasta dos projetos.


Aproveita e coloca uma pasta transportes (CRIL, ML, CP Lisboa, etc) e vais poupar muito tempo a 50% dos users deste fórum. :lol:


----------



## Cbr Domes

Isso acontecerá quando 50 por cento dos users deste forum forem da regiao de Lisboa.


----------



## Lino

Deixem estar assim...

falem é ao Jan do fórum... dá imensos erros, 10 tentativas para postar uma imagem, erro no carregamento das páginas.... e uma versão mobile (sem ser para iphone), mais leve, seria bem-vinda...


----------



## Barragon

há... eu tenho uma versão para android.


----------



## Lino

o meu não é android, é sistema da rede... por exemplo, acedo ao site da record e tem versão mobile e versão normal.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

A versão para Android funciona bem, pelo menos no meu telefone e na minha rede (Galaxy SIII e Mobilicity).


----------



## Barragon

O que acham de se juntar os projetos e as imagens e metermos uma divisão por regiões?

Por exemplo, metia-se os projetos e as imagens de Lisboa no mesmo subfórum e ficava tudo junto.

Assim dava para se fazer mais uns subfóruns regionais:

Minho
Trás-os-Montes
Porto e Douro
Beira Litoral
Beira Interior
Oeste e Ribatejo
Lisboa
Alentejo
Algarve
Madeira
Açores 

Geografia e Urbanismo

Transportes e Infraestruturas

Além Fronteiras - Dividido em 2 - Reportagens dos Foristas e Fotos de outras pessoas...

UPC

Café


----------



## fidalgo

não acho que valha a pena dividir mais o forum.

quantos mais cliques, pior.
eu já praticamente vou só ao subforum da minha região...


----------



## Barragon

Mas não é subdividir mais


----------



## fidalgo

^^ sim, estas a falar de juntar quando se fala de projectos e quando se fala de fotografias e isso.
pessoalmente gosto de como está actualmente. não vejo qualquer motivo para se misturar as coisas.
dividir o forum em mais regioes? para que? quando visito outros subforuns (menos de uma vez por semana) vejo lá nicks que praticamente desconheço. tal como eu, vao ao subforum da sua região e fica-se por lá. mais subforuns/divisões, mais afastamento entre os foristas


----------



## toniho

Acho que essa ideia é precisamente o oposto que se deve fazer. Há aí regiões que não receberiam um post durante semanas.


----------



## Barragon

Eu penso que o problema aqui está na divisão entre projetos e imagens.


----------



## Cbr Domes

Eu acho melhor como está.


----------



## dvf

fidalgo said:


> quantos mais cliques, pior.


Obviamente.


----------



## toniho

x3!

(Ruben, impostos em inglês normalmente diz-se «taxes», não «imposts» - também existe, mas ninguém conhece a palavra)


----------



## Cbr Domes

Tenho que melhorar o meu inglês. kay:


----------



## Barragon

Então entravam no fórum e seria só um clique para se ir aos projetos/imagens de cada zona


----------



## fidalgo

Barragon said:


> Então entravam no fórum e seria só um clique para se ir aos projetos/imagens de cada zona


assim sendo, porquê estar tudo separado?

entrava-se no forum e estava tudo junto, café, UPC, além fronteiras, projectos, fotos, etc.
havia de ser giro. :lol:

como disse, quanto menos cliques, melhor, mas há que haver bom-senso.
os projectos separados das fotos acho sensato. eu sou dos que prefere circular nos foruns de projectos, mas há quem certamente se interesse mais por fotos do que já existe.
quanto a haver mais regiões, eu discordo. actualmente existem subforuns que têm na primeira página topicos cujo ultimo movimento ainda data de 2011. a haver mais regiões, o movimento de (alguns) sub-foruns tende a diminuir ainda mais NMO


----------



## Barragon

Mas isso só seria viável se a solução da junção imagens com o projetos acontecesse.


----------



## Oponopono

toniho said:


> Tu julgas mesmo que és a única pessoa que alguma vez moderou um fórum, não julgas? Achas mesmo que alguém acredita que este fórum demora muito tempo a moderar? Um pessoa para o café/majestic e outra para o restante fórum não perdia mais de 15 minutos por dia a moderar isto. Se alguma vez visses um fórum a sério com centenas de posts por dia feitos por dezenas de utilizadores até te dava uma coisinha má.


Agora imagina-os a moderar um chat com 200 e tal users num dado momento e as mensagens a passar em catadupa pelo ecrã. Teriam um treco certamente.


----------



## Barragon

Oponopono said:


> Essa desculpa não existe para os casos que o toniho referiu do xico205 ou aquele último post no tópico dos totalitarismos. É que, no primeiro caso, se um dos moderadores participa nesses mesmos tópicos não é possivel que não os veja. E no segundo caso, se o tópico foi apagado é porque vocês leram o post.
> 
> Podes arranjar as desculpas que quiseres. Mas pelo menos que sejam um bocadinho mais inteligentes.


Inteligente ou não, depende do seu interesse!?


----------



## Oponopono

Barragon said:


> Então e são só vocês os três? ou também vão busca o matrícula?


Bem, e 3, enfim. É que pelo menos 5 neste bocadinho consigo contar.


----------



## Barragon

Oponopono said:


> Agora imagina-os a moderar um chat com 200 e tal users num dado momento e as mensagens a passar em catadupa pelo ecrã. Teriam um treco certamente.


Ui, moderei um chat com 200 users... 
Estou apto para tudo !! é espetacular


----------



## Oponopono

Barragon said:


> Inteligente ou não, depende do seu interesse!?


Uma desculpa inteligente é aquela à qual pelo menos se pode dar o benefício da dúvida de eventualmente ser verdade.


----------



## Barragon

Oponopono said:


> Bem, e 3, enfim. É que pelo menos 5 neste bocadinho consigo contar.


ainda és capaz de encontrar mais alguém... basta quereres...


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Barragon said:


> De certeza que noutros fóruns tu já tinhas sido banido, assim como o caravaggio, o oponopono, o matrícula, o lmpamp etc
> 
> Mas nós gostamos de vós


Eu teria sido banido porquê?


----------



## toniho

Barragon said:


> De certeza que noutros fóruns tu já tinhas sido banido, assim como o caravaggio, o oponopono, o matrícula, o lmpamp etc


Tinha sido banido exatamente porquê? Anda lá. Só se for por estar a discutir a moderação em público, mas isso seria uma hipocrisia daquelas de todo o tamanho, dado as regras serem letra morta para vocês.
O matrícula sim, de certeza, já que é um clone e é proibido pelas regras. O Opono também criou uma vez, tudo bem. O lmpamp e o caravaggio era também por causa de discutir a moderação?
Mas se isso te faz feliz, bane à vontade homem.


----------



## Oponopono

Barragon said:


> Ui, moderei um chat com 200 users...
> Estou apto para tudo !! é espetacular


Nem sequer é estar apto para tudo. Ou poder faze-lo muito bem. A questão é que melhor do que tu o fazes é muito fácil. Não é uma questão do que eu sou capaz de fazer ou não mas de tu com o que fazes e a forma como moderas (ou não moderas) teres posto a fasquia muito baixa. 




Barragon said:


> De certeza que noutros fóruns tu já tinhas sido banido, assim como o caravaggio, o oponopono, o matrícula, o lmpamp etc


Sim? Nunca tive qualquer problema no SSC ES. Tive, aliás, um moderador a recomendar-me que me abstivesse até de participar no SSC PT o que é diferente.


----------



## Barragon

1. Caravaggio said:


> Eu teria sido banido porquê?


Procura a verdade... está por aí espalhada.


----------



## Oponopono

toniho said:


> O Opono também criou uma vez, tudo bem.


Hhhmmm?


----------



## toniho

^^ Da vez que foste de brig não criaste um clone chamado Opono...ES que usaste durante umas horas?
Eu já estou a dar o benefício da dúvida de aplicar as regras letra por letra.



Barragon said:


> Procura a verdade... está por aí espalhada.


Típico. Fazem-te uma pergunta concreta, vens com parvoíces para desviar.
Ainda estamos à espera de explicações sobre os casos do Xico e do LRA.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Barragon said:


> Procura a verdade... está por aí espalhada.


Não está nada espalhada em lado nenhum. Queres dar um exemplo?


----------



## Barragon

toniho said:


> Tinha sido banido exatamente porquê? Anda lá. Só se for por estar a discutir a moderação em público, mas isso seria uma hipocrisia daquelas de todo o tamanho, dado as regras serem letra morta para vocês.
> O matrícula sim, de certeza, já que é um clone e é proibido pelas regras. O Opono também criou uma vez, tudo bem. O lmpamp e o caravaggio era também por causa de discutir a moderação?
> Mas se isso te faz feliz, bane à vontade homem.


Não me faz feliz. Bolas que é dificil perceber. Eu disse que se fosse outra moderação já tinham sido banidos.

A vossa moderação que tanto odeiam é tolerante convosco.


----------



## toniho

Mas é tolerante exatamente em quê? Quais foram as regras que eu (e os outros já agora) não cumprimos? Falar sobre a moderação? Se vocês cumprissem as outras regras da minha parte nunca me teriam visto falar sobre a moderação.


----------



## Barragon

Então mas esquecem-se dos vossos posts? ok! como a moderação é inútil não os vai buscar.

Relativamente ao LRA e Xico, eles são amigos da moderação, logo são protegidos. 
Vocês já sabem como é, até o disseram. qualquer coisa que diga não vos demove de tar jornada contra a moderação terrível.


----------



## Barragon

toniho said:


> Mas é tolerante exatamente em quê? Quais foram as regras que eu (e os outros já agora) não cumprimos? Falar sobre a moderação? Se vocês cumprissem as outras regras da minha parte nunca me teriam visto falar sobre a moderação.


Não é falar sobre a moderação. Até nisso vos toleramos e tentamos saber o que passa para tamanha revolta.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Barragon said:


> Então mas esquecem-se dos vossos posts? ok! como a moderação é inútil não os vai buscar.
> 
> Relativamente ao LRA e Xico, eles são amigos da moderação, logo são protegidos.
> Vocês já sabem como é, até o disseram. qualquer coisa que diga não vos demove de tar jornada contra a moderação terrível.


Se acusas-me de algo devias pelo menos dar um exemplo. Assim, podes tu acusar-me de qualquer coisa e eu posso chamar-te também de tudo. É assim que justificas os teus actos?


----------



## Oponopono

Claro, afinal a moderação é uma vítima. Sabes, é que somos todos uns tansos e não conhecemos outros foruns. Nunca participámos em nenhum outro. O SSC PT é a última coca-cola do deserto certamente. Principio, meio e fim de qualquer viagem cibernética.

Convence-te duma coisa. Não serves para isto. Enquanto andaste enquadrado pelo Johnny foste mais ou menos funcionando embora, como moderavas o SSC Angola as queixas iam surgindo dessas bandas. Quando ficaste com o SSC PT também deixaste de estar enquadrado por alguém de bom senso, deu no que deu. E devias ir pensando na tua cabeça porque é que tantos foristas de valor se foram indo embora.


E, claro, repetindo o que disse o toniho e adicionando algo, ainda estamos à espera dos motivos pelos quais a moderação não age com o xico, o lra, o tal do post no tópico dos totalitarismos que se fosse eu a escrever algo assim nem era brig era ban directo, etc, etc.


----------



## Barragon

1. Caravaggio said:


> Se acusas-me de algo devias pelo menos dar um exemplo. Assim, podes tu acusar-me de qualquer coisa e eu posso chamar-te também de tudo. É assim que justificas os teus actos?


desde que não ultrapassemos limites de respeito, aceito a tua opinião.


----------



## Oponopono

toniho said:


> ^^ Da vez que foste de brig não criaste um clone chamado Opono...ES que usaste durante umas horas?


Sim, já não me lembrava. Que foi banido e ficou.




toniho said:


> Ainda estamos à espera de explicações sobre os casos do Xico e do LRA.


Em contrapartida o Tão por muito menos foi de férias uns dias.

Quanto ao tal post de que falo, era tão elegante que entre outras lindezas do mesmo calibre dizia que eu iria para a Nigéria para ser enrabado pelo pau gigante dum preto. E eram umas 5 linhas assim. Neste tom e com estes termos.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Eu disse que és um mau moderador porque:

- Manipulaste posts (thread do estádio mais ameaçador/difícil de ganhar)

- Toleras users que insultam outros users (Xico205 e LRA, por exemplo)

Posso pensar em mais coisas, mas já tenho pelo menos dois exemplos.

Que podes tu apontar a mim?


----------



## toniho

Barragon said:


> desde que não ultrapassemos limites de respeito, aceito a tua opinião.


Ai tu dizeres que devíamos estar banidos sem dizeres porquê não é faltar ao respeito? Tu não responderes às perguntas que te colocam enquanto moderador não é faltar ao respeito?
O que é para ti faltar ao respeito? Se eu te mandar foder como o 3 of 5 me fez a mim já é faltar ao respeito? Se eu a seguir me gabar que a moderação nada fez e que se quiser posso experimentar fazer queixa a ver se me acontece alguma coisa já é faltar ao respeito?


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> De certeza que noutros fóruns tu já tinhas sido banido, assim como o caravaggio, o oponopono, o matrícula, o lmpamp etc


lmpamp NÃO! lmpanp, faz favore!

E teria sido banido porquê?
Por dizer a verdade ao queixar-me da inépcia?
Por vos apontar a inutilidade enquanto moderadores tomando em conta a acepção da palavra MO-DE-RAR, que decerto não conheces o significado?
Por dizer que tu tens comportamentos aleatórios às tuas responsabilidades no Fórum?
Ou será por ser óbvio que tu és contra nós, seja porque te criticamos os defeitos, seja porque pensamos diferente, seja porque só queremos poder discutir livremente as nossas ideias sem ser ofendidos e espezinhados impunemente pelos que por ti não seriam expulsos?

Sabes que mais Sr. Barragon, tu não prestas para moderador nem dos teus tomates!



Barragon said:


> Mas nós gostamos de vós


Também te amamos!


----------



## Barragon

Oponopono said:


> Claro, afinal a moderação é uma vítima. Sabes, é que somos todos uns tansos e não conhecemos outros foruns. Nunca participámos em nenhum outro. O SSC PT é a última coca-cola do deserto certamente. Principio, meio e fim de qualquer viagem cibernética.
> 
> Convence-te duma coisa. Não serves para isto. Enquanto andaste enquadrado pelo Johnny foste mais ou menos funcionando embora, como moderavas o SSC Angola as queixas iam surgindo dessas bandas. Quando ficaste com o SSC PT também deixaste de estar enquadrado por alguém de bom senso, deu no que deu. E devias ir pensando na tua cabeça porque é que tantos foristas de valor se foram indo embora.
> 
> 
> E, claro, repetindo o que disse o toniho e adicionando algo, ainda estamos à espera dos motivos pelos quais a moderação não age com o xico, o lra, o tal do post no tópico dos totalitarismos que se fosse eu a escrever algo assim nem era brig era ban directo, etc, etc.


1. Todos os fóruns são diferentes, têm problemas diferentes e pessoas diferentes a terem relações diferentes uns com os outros.

2. Os foristas que se foram embora, foram-no pelas quezílias ridículas encabeçadas por indivíduos como V. excelência. 

3. Tal como fomos tolerantes com eles, o fomos convosco.

4. Já percebi que entraste num ataque pessoal à minha pessoa. Não te lembraste de algo mais eficaz? é que eu tenho baixa estima


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

E acho extraordinário que não aches que mudar posts para um sentido totalmente diferente do original (e ainda por cima falso!) não seja um acto grave para um moderador!

Que achou o OP da tua brincadeira? Avisaste-o? Vou acordar um dia também e ver um post meu a dizer algo com o qual não concordo? Vou ser difamado por algo que não disse ou pensei? Tu és um moderador, não és um miúdo!


----------



## Barragon

1. Caravaggio said:


> Eu disse que és um mau moderador porque:
> 
> - Manipulaste posts (thread do estádio mais ameaçador/difícil de ganhar)
> 
> - Toleras users que insultam outros users (Xico205 e LRA, por exemplo)
> 
> Posso pensar em mais coisas, mas já tenho pelo menos dois exemplos.
> 
> Que podes tu apontar a mim?


A manipulação dos posts é totalmente inofensiva no thread que é. Se fosse mesmo mau começava a manipular todos os posts incriminando-vos, ou não o faria porque sabia que iam ver.

Tolero users como vos tolero. Mas as decisões são de toda a moderação.



toniho said:


> Ai tu dizeres que devíamos estar banidos sem dizeres porquê não é faltar ao respeito? Tu não responderes às perguntas que te colocam enquanto moderador não é faltar ao respeito?
> O que é para ti faltar ao respeito? Se eu te mandar foder como o 3 of 5 me fez a mim já é faltar ao respeito? Se eu a seguir me gabar que a moderação nada fez e que se quiser posso experimentar fazer queixa a ver se me acontece alguma coisa já é faltar ao respeito?


faltar ao respeito é não responder? hum... se o querias mal tinhas feito queixa a moderação? ou ficaste passivamente à espera que nós o baníssemos.
O 3of5 vai ter a sua sentença não te preocupes.



lmpanp said:


> lmpamp NÃO! lmpanp, faz favore!
> 
> E teria sido banido porquê?
> Por dizer a verdade ao queixar-me da inépcia?
> Por vos apontar a inutilidade enquanto moderadores tomando em conta a acepção da palavra MO-DE-RAR, que decerto não conheces o significado?
> Por dizer que tu tens comportamentos aleatórios às tuas responsabilidades no Fórum?
> Ou será por ser óbvio que tu és contra nós, seja porque te criticamos os defeitos, seja porque pensamos diferente, seja porque só queremos poder discutir livremente as nossas ideias sem ser ofendidos e espezinhados impunemente pelos que por ti não seriam expulsos?
> 
> Sabes que mais Sr. Barragon, tu não prestas para moderador nem dos teus tomates!
> 
> 
> Também te amamos!


Yey epper: 
Estou contra vós por me criticarem? então ? eu estou a adorar essas críticas. Antes eram aborrecidos :banana:


----------



## Barragon

1. Caravaggio said:


> E acho extraordinário que não aches que mudar posts para um sentido totalmente diferente do original (e ainda por cima falso!) não seja um acto grave para um moderador!
> 
> Que achou o OP da tua brincadeira? Avisaste-o? Vou acordar um dia também e ver um post meu a dizer algo com o qual não concordo? Vou ser difamado por algo que não disse ou pensei? Tu és um moderador, não és um miúdo!


és capaz de pegar numa coisa como essa para continuares a criticar? hum ok pega noutras também, mas já agora espero que também digas coisas boas quando é feito o bem...


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Barragon said:


> *A manipulação dos posts é totalmente inofensiva no thread que é.* Se fosse mesmo mau começava a manipular todos os posts incriminando-vos, ou não o faria porque sabia que iam ver.


Eu acho incrível como um moderador pode achar isto. Comunicaste ao OP o que tu fizeste? E és tu que vais decidir quais são os posts que se pode mudar ou não?

O que te dissuade de fazer mais alguma coisa é o facto de os outros verem? Não deveria ser o facto de ser errado e anti-ético? 

Ainda não corrigiste o que fizeste na tal thread. Vai ficar assim?


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Barragon said:


> és capaz de pegar numa coisa como essa para continuares a criticar? hum ok pega noutras também, mas já agora espero que também digas coisas boas quando é feito o bem...


Tu não estás aqui para levar palmadinhas nas costas quando fazes o teu trabalho. Alguém te obrigou a aceitar ser moderador?

Por fazeres algo bem podes ser desculpado por fazer outras mal? Uma boa acção desculpa um crime?

Da próxima vez que desenhar uma estação de tratamento de águas que envenene pessoas vou dizer que ajudo velhinhas a atravessar ruas e de certeza escapo a um processo...


----------



## Barragon

A tal thread para já não é permitida


----------



## Barragon

1. Caravaggio said:


> Tu não estás aqui para levar palmadinhas nas costas quando fazes o teu trabalho. Alguém te obrigou a aceitar ser moderador?


Ah pronto :nuts: já percebi que ser moderador é ser um saco de boxe


----------



## lmpanp

^^PEEEERA AÍ!
Ele manipula posts alheios?
Que apaga o que lhe dá na mal gana já sabemos, mas manipular pura e simplesmente não pode!
Sr. Barragon, está a ser uma nódoa criminosa, sabia?
Está-se a meter em algo que não é lícito pois é uma usurpação de identidade o manipular posts deixando-o com a autoria alheia.


----------



## Barragon

^^ aparece lá que fui eu que editei :yes:


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Barragon said:


> Ah pronto :nuts: já percebi que ser moderador é ser um saco de boxe


Estás assim tão carente que precises tanto de reforço positivo para fazer o que presumo te voluntariaste a fazer? 

És assim tão frágil emocionalmente que necessites de reforço de cada vez que fazes algo certo? Estás aqui contrariado? Não gostas deste fórum?

Ou é apenas narcisismo?

Achas mesmo que uma pessoa assim é a mais indicada para ser moderador de um fórum?


----------



## Oponopono

Barragon said:


> Tolero users como vos tolero. Mas as decisões são de toda a moderação.


Ahahahah, agora sim, fizeste-me rir. O pedro ir contra ti? Até as galinhas ganhariam dentes.




Barragon said:


> ou ficaste passivamente à espera que nós o baníssemos.


Que é o que cabe aos users fazer. Sei que é dificil entenderes que a função dum moderador dá trabalho e requer passear pelo forum, até mesmo por posts que não interessam ao moderador pelo seu conteúdo. Mas, sabes, com a função vêm certas obrigações. Essa é uma delas.




Barragon said:


> O 3of5 vai ter a sua sentença não te preocupes.


Totalmente inócua, por certo, como foram todas as anteriores. Já é para aí a 5ª ou 6ª encarnação da mesma pessoa.




1. Caravaggio said:


> Eu acho incrível como um moderador pode achar isto.


Não é de espantar vindo de onde vem.




Barragon said:


> Ah pronto :nuts: já percebi que ser moderador é ser um saco de boxe


Não, não é. E, aliás, uma moderação consistente e que se faça respeitar não o é nunca.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

> Não é de espantar vindo de onde vem.


Estás farto de insinuar coisas acerca de mim. Ainda não sei do que me acusas, nem vi exemplos.

Eu disse o que acho de ti e mostrei porquê.


----------



## Oponopono

1. Caravaggio said:


> Estás farto de insinuar coisas acerca de mim. Ainda não sei do que me acusas, nem vi exemplos.
> 
> Eu disse o que acho de ti e mostrei porquê.


Hmmm, Caravaggio??!

Não é de espantar vindo de onde vem, ou seja, não é de espantar que o Barragon não perceba o que tu disseste, da edição de posts e alteração do seu sentido!


----------



## Barragon

E pronto, fico-me por essas ilações erradas


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Eu estava a responder ao moderador.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Alterar os teus próprios posts não tem nem de perto nem de longe a gravidade de alguém alterar posts que não são seus!


----------



## toniho

Barragon said:


> A tal thread para já não é permitida


Esta é uma daquelas giras (e foi a primeira coisa que eu perguntei à moderação, já lá vão mais de 2 anos depois de ter visto um post meu apagado em que falava sobre o SLB, e ainda não tive resposta): onde é que está nas regras que é proibido falar de futebol?
O utilizador que criou esse tópico é novo aqui, e é obrigado a saber não só as regras escritas como as não escritas? Ainda não tiveram tempo de escrever mais uma alínea a dizer «é proibido falar de futebol neste fórum»? Se quiseres podes copiar a minha frase para não te cansares.



Barragon said:


> faltar ao respeito é não responder? hum... se o querias mal tinhas feito queixa a moderação? ou ficaste passivamente à espera que nós o baníssemos.


Sim, um moderador não responder a coisas que lhe pergunta sobre a moderação é de uma enorme falta de respeito. E tu para além de responderes ainda gozas com que faz as perguntas (e no caso do wolf aproveitaste-te do facto de ele não ser propriamente a pessoa mais perspicaz que aqui andava para gozares com ele à conta disso), o que ainda é uma falta de respeito ainda maior.
Sobre a outra parte, se a moderação nem sequer lê o que se escreve no Majestic, então não sei o que fazem. Que uma coisa dessas dita nos confins do fórum vos escape de vez em quando ainda seria aceitável, no principal subfórum é absolutamente ridículo (além do mais, não vos escapou nada, porque o pedro comentou 2 ou 3 posts abaixo disso, só não fizeram nada porque não quiseram).


----------



## Oponopono

1. Caravaggio said:


> Eu estava a responder ao moderador.


Ah, ok. É que como citaste o que eu tinha escrito não percebi o sentido do que disseste.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

E ainda por cima para lhes alterar o sentido!


----------



## Barragon

Opono o respeito ganho revela-se na maioria das pessoas/foristas, deixa lá que não me queixo 

Há sempre outras pessoas que por determinadas razões da sua vida/personalidade, não o têm por ninguém.


----------



## 51-51-HT

o que fiz eu?????


----------



## Oponopono

Barragon said:


> Opono o respeito ganho revela-se na maioria das pessoas/foristas, deixa lá que não me queixo


Tens demasiado ar para te queixares ou perceberes sequer.




Barragon said:


> Há sempre outras pessoas que por determinadas razões da sua vida/personalidade, não o têm por ninguém.


É para mim? Pois se é acertou ao lado. Vê lá tu que até foristas aqui eu respeito, imagina. Agora, respeitar quem não só não se dá ao respeito como o que faz não o dignifica, pois para esse peditório não dou.


----------



## Barragon

toniho, o futebol deixou de ser possível por situações anteriores à tua vinda.


----------



## Barragon

Opono, de longe que me referia a ti, mas como dizes, tenho muito ar


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Barragon said:


> Opono o respeito ganho revela-se na maioria das pessoas/foristas, deixa lá que não me queixo
> 
> Há sempre outras pessoas que por determinadas razões da sua vida/personalidade, não o têm por ninguém.


Que tem o respeito a ver com fazer críticas ao teu desempenho? Falta de respeito é criticar sem ter razão, criticar insultando, criticar sem fundamento ou criticar sem apresentar provas. Não vi nada disso aqui.


----------



## toniho

Barragon said:


> toniho, o futebol deixou de ser possível por situações anteriores à tua vinda.


E como quem se regista neste fórum tem que ter a carta profissional de bruxo é obrigado a adivinhar isso.


----------



## 51-51-HT

Barragon said:


> De certeza que noutros fóruns tu já tinhas sido banido, assim como o caravaggio, o oponopono,* o matrícula*, o lmpamp etc
> 
> Mas nós gostamos de vós




que fiz eu????

mas eu ja tenho dito desde à muito tempo que a nivel de moderação o barragon devia ser mais imparcial, mais isento.


----------



## Oponopono

Olha, e agora podes deixar a conversa deflectiva e explicar o que o toniho e eu te perguntámos sobre o xico205, o lra e o Armagedon35.


----------



## toniho

1. Caravaggio said:


> Que tem o respeito a ver com fazer críticas ao teu desempenho? Falta de respeito é criticar sem ter razão, criticar insultando, criticar sem fundamento *ou criticar sem apresentar provas. *Não vi nada disso aqui.


Eu vi... alguém a dizer que tu, eu e outros devíamos ser banidos.


----------



## Oponopono

51-51-HT said:


> mas eu ja tenho dito desde à muito tempo que a nivel de moderação o barragon devia ser mais imparcial, mais isento.


Há quem saiba se-lo e quem não o tenha no seu ADN.




toniho said:


> Eu vi... alguém a dizer que tu, eu e outros devíamos ser banidos.


Sabes, toniho, eu só participo no SSC PT. Todos os outros foruns onde participo não sou eu. É um holograma meu. Isto, claro, porque o meu verdadeiro eu já foi banido de todos eles. :nuts:


----------



## Barragon

toniho said:


> E como quem se regista neste fórum tem que ter a carta profissional de bruxo é obrigado a adivinhar isso.


é assim.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

toniho said:


> Eu vi... alguém a dizer que tu, eu e outros devíamos ser banidos.


Pois, é verdade. Se o moderador fala de respeito deveria então fazer mudar o seu comportamento pois não só me acusa de algo que eu não sei o que é nem vi, e seguramente os outros também não viram, como também teve comportamentos incompreensíveis para um moderador! Que respeito é este?


----------



## Barragon

51-51-HT said:


> que fiz eu????
> 
> mas eu ja tenho dito desde à muito tempo que a nivel de moderação o barragon devia ser mais imparcial, mais isento.


só porque num gosto de fecepe ? :lol:


----------



## Barragon

1. Caravaggio said:


> Pois, é verdade. Se o moderador fala de respeito deveria então fazer mudar o seu comportamento pois não só me acusa de algo que eu não sei o que é nem vi, e seguramente os outros também não viram, como também teve comportamentos incompreensíveis para um moderador! Que respeito é este?


Mas o moderador disse que deviam ser banidos? ou disse outra coisa? é melhor irem ler bem


----------



## Barragon

Oponopono said:


> Olha, e agora podes deixar a conversa deflectiva e explicar o que o toniho e eu te perguntámos sobre o xico205, o lra e o Armagedon35.


O meu ADN não consegue responder, desculpa


----------



## pedrodepinto

Barragon said:


> A listagem de moderadores e admins está na parte principal em baixo.


Já agora, uma vez que os protestos são tantos, por que não auto-candidatarem-se para moderadores :lol:?! Assim ajudavam-nos a nós e a ajudavam-se a vocês!


----------



## 51-51-HT

só pedimos um pouco de isenção e seriedade. Por mim falo não pretendo "TACHOS".


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

pedrodepinto said:


> Já agora, uma vez que os protestos são tantos, por que não auto-candidatarem-se para moderadores :lol:?! Assim ajudavam-nos a nós e a ajudavam-se a vocês!


Se eu me candidatar, muda alguma coisa?


----------



## 51-51-HT

porque não então elegermos um moderador , eleito pelo "povo" , abre-se um thread em que os interessados se candidatam, ao fim de uma semana esse thread é encerrado, posteriormente abre-se outro thread com uma poll em que vai a votos os candidatos do thread anterior. 

E com isto tambem acabava-se com a suspeição de moderadores escolhidos a dedo, ja disse isto mais de uma vez e torno a repetir , este forum é o espelho da nossa sociedade, até na escolha dos moderadores, parece a liga de clubes a escolher os arbitros para os jogos do campeonato.hno:


----------



## lmpanp

pedrodepinto said:


> Já agora, uma vez que os protestos são tantos, por que não auto-candidatarem-se para moderadores :lol:?! Assim ajudavam-nos a nós e a ajudavam-se a vocês!


Das duas uma, ou é esparrela ou não sabes bem o que dizes.
Isso já se propôs em tempos idos e foi declarado que não é possível pois é contra a política do fórum.

O que tu tens de fazer é seres um moderador com cabeça e atitudes próprias e não subalterno ao não faz e não deixa fazer nada do Barra.
Como parece que não o consegues, não sabes ler o que as regras ditam como obrigatório de se fazer e nem serves para realizar umas poucas contas em tempo útil nas marquises, o melhor era demitires-te, até para salvares os poucos créditos de bom forísta que ainda tens junto aos demais.

De resto, não o espero, porque a ilusão do poder virtual que nada vale parece que se entranha com a imprestabilidade.
Boa razão tinha o Herman José na sua paródia do "Eu sou o Prrresidente da Juunta", tornada triste realidade por vocês com a nuance "Eu sou o Moooderador do SCC"!


----------



## toniho

> Das duas uma, ou é esparrela ou não sabes bem o que dizes.
> Isso já se propôs em tempos idos e foi declarado que não é possível pois é contra a política do fórum.


E até já foi de gente de brig por ter proposto terceiros para moderador!
Coisa que eu aliás já disse ao pedro da outra vez que ele veio com esta história da autoproposta a moderador, mas também dessa vez fiquei sem resposta.


----------



## Oponopono

pedrodepinto said:


> Assim ajudavam-nos a nós e a ajudavam-se a vocês!


Há também a opção de efectivamente moderarem. Já te disse e repito, vai dar uma voltinha pelo SSC ES e vê o que é moderação a sério, interventiva, que consegue guiar o forum, consistente e totalmente cega a quem é amigo de quem e conhece quem. Acima de tudo são consistentes.

Em relação ao que dizes e citei, enferma dum erro. Eu, por exemplo, e estou certo que vários outros, jamais em dias da vida estaria numa mesma moderação contigo e com o Barragon.


----------



## luisribeiro

Não me parece que haja necessidade de ver o exemplo dos vizinhos, deve sim haver sensatez e preeminência bem como consciência do que está certo e errado, útil e supérfluo, tendo em conta os objectivos do fórum.

Atitude precisa-se no fórum e esta deve partir de quem o rege, neste caso a moderação.

Há desleixo e menoscabo um pouco por grande parte da gema do fórum que se debruçou sobre temas muito ao de "cusquice", que nada contribuem para o enriquecimento quer pessoal quer do fórum, tanto numa prespectiva nacional como internacional.


----------



## Barragon

Ainda n vi uma razão fundamentada do descontentamento. apenas vi trolling da internet. Sabem o q é?


----------



## Barragon

luisribeiro said:


> Não me parece que haja necessidade de ver o exemplo dos vizinhos, deve sim haver sensatez e preeminência bem como consciência do que está certo e errado, útil e supérfluo, tendo em conta os objectivos do fórum.
> 
> Atitude precisa-se no fórum e esta deve partir de quem o rege, neste caso a moderação.
> 
> Há desleixo e menoscabo um pouco por grande parte da gema do fórum que se debruçou sobre temas muito ao de "cusquice", que nada contribuem para o enriquecimento quer pessoal quer do fórum, tanto numa prespectiva nacional como internacional.


Luís quando tomamos atitude menos tolerante, queixaram se. Quando o somos mais, queixam se. há sempre alguem a dizer alguma coisa sobre os maus da moderação


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> Ainda n vi uma razão fundamentada do descontentamento. apenas vi trolling da internet. Sabem o q é?


Sei!
O que acabas de fazer com este teu post… melhor, o que tens feito sempre que é apontada a óbvia falta de moderação!

O fundamento está nos posts que tu vês.
Para além das agressões até homofobia tu deixas passar incólume!
A coisa é tal que já cheira a esturro!

Mais, que coisa esperar de um indivíduo que altera sentidos em posts alheios sem autorização prévia do autor, e que mesmo pondo adenda de edição (se é que a pôs na altura) mantém a autoria?

Enfim, fizeste disto o teu clube privado!


----------



## luisribeiro

Barragon said:


> Luís quando tomamos atitude menos tolerante, queixaram se. Quando o somos mais, queixam se. há sempre alguem a dizer alguma coisa sobre os maus da moderação



Caro Barragon, à moderação falta imparcialidade e integridade para além do que referi no post anterior. Queixosos vão existir sempre, no entanto podem é dedicar-se de forma a não dar asas a estes.

Já participo no fórum há uns tempos e nos últimos a degradação tem sido uma constante... em parte permitida pelos responsáveis.

Esta minha opinião baseia-se no que vejo relativamente à gestão do fórum português, independentemente do que penso sobre a vossa opinião e participação mais pessoal sobre este ou aquele assuntos/threads.


----------



## toniho

Barragon said:


> Ainda n vi uma razão fundamentada do descontentamento. apenas vi trolling da internet. Sabem o q é?


Agora lembrou-se de se fazer de parvo. Haja paciência.
Repito outra vez (sabendo que vais escrever mais umas quantas parvoíces e te vais esquivar a responder):
1. Porque é que pessoas que mandam foder outras continuam impunes?
2. Porque é que pessoas como o xico, o lra e o jpguimarães continuam impunes?
3. Porque é que tu dizes que nós devíamos ser banidos? Se não consegues apontar exemplos concretos ficamos à espera de um pedido de desculpas. Se nenhuma das coisas vier só posso assumir que és um mentiroso que manda as bojardas para desestabilizar e depois não as consegue concretizar.
4. Agora é possível auto-propostas a moderador? Porque é que isso não foi anunciado oficialmente? Ou isso é só ideia do pedro e se alguém o fizer vai ser banido como já aconteceu anteriormente?
5. Onde é que aqui alguém fez algum tipo de trolling? (para além de ti claro, que sempre que te perguntam alguma coisa fazes spam e mais spam para não responder a nada)

São tudo coisas concretas. Ficamos à espera das respostas.

Não querer responder é uma coisa (é uma estupidez e uma enorme falta de respeito, mas cada um sabe de si), agora tentar fazer dos outros parvos é inadmissível. Continuas a não fazer a mais pequena ideia do que é ter respeito pelos outros utilizadores do fórum.


----------



## lmpanp

Ele não vê uma razão fundamentada de descontentamento, mas aponta nomes que por ele deviam estar banidos sem dar o mínimo fundamento.

Não tomo tal como ameaça mas sim como uma certeza do que por aí vai preparar contra os citados - precisamente nós!

Já se começou pelo lançamento dessa armadilha de se propor moderadores.


----------



## Barragon

Mas onde é que alguém disse que vocês deveriam ser banidos? 

Ah agora sou estúpido? pois... eu é que falto ao respeito... ok

Mas qual armadilha? Que paranóia !

Todas as situações foram analisadas por todos os Moderadores, volto a frisar. Basta lhes perguntar ! Além de que os indivíduos que vocês se referem já foram punidos algumas vezes. Querem mais? Mandem PM, façam como muitos dos outros foristas fazem quando acontece alguma coisa má.

O descontentamento é de algumas pessoas que, por não entenderem certas situações, ou por falta de tolerância, querem tudo à sua maneira.


----------



## toniho

> querem tudo à sua maneira.


Realmente que estranho, querer que as regras do fórum sejam cumpridas.



> Todas as situações foram analisadas por todos os Moderadores, volto a frisar. Basta lhes perguntar !


É que ninguém fez isso neste tópico desde ontem. Eu nem sequer coloquei 5 questões que mais uma vez não foram respondidas ainda há pouco. 
Mas ficam mais algumas:
E as situações foram analisadas e decidiram não fazer nada? Há um utilizador que há ano e meio impede qualquer discussão no subfórum Norte e chegaram à conclusão que não há problema? O LRA ameaça de porrada toda a gente e mete notícias falsas e tudo bem? O Xico insulta tudo a torto e a direito, o tópico é fechado, o tópico é reaberto, ele continua a insultar e nada é feito contra ele? Posts homofóbicos (coisa que é crime em Portugal caso não saibas) e é na boa?



> Mas onde é que alguém disse que vocês deveriam ser banidos?


Gostas mesmo de fazer os outros parvos (uma pessoa que tem 75.000 posts já devia ter percebido que estes normalmente estão disponíveis para os outros ler):



> De certeza que noutros fóruns tu já tinhas sido banido, assim como o caravaggio, o oponopono, o matrícula, o lmpamp etc





> Não me faz feliz. Bolas que é dificil perceber. Eu disse que se fosse outra moderação já tinham sido banidos.


Fico à espera da justificação para isso ou do pedido de desculpa.


----------



## toniho

REGRAS DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS

1. *Não estão permitidos insultos, agressões pessoais directas e indirectas* ou sobre as decisões tomadas pela Moderação. Este tipo de conduta será castigado com a expulsão temporária ou definitiva do fórum.

4.* Não são permitidos threads/posts* de cariz xenófobo, racista, *homófobo* ou outras agressões explícitas que forem contra a convenção moral. Caso isso aconteça, o forista será punido.

15. A comunicação entre Moderadores realiza-se por meios confidenciais de modo a *proporcionar aos utilizadores do Forum Português uma moderação eficaz e justa.*


----------



## lmpanp

^^
Regras?
Olha que o supra-sumo ainda pode considerar a transcrição das regras como um acto de provocação e desestabilização ao bom e regular funcionamento deste fórum.
:smug:


----------



## Oponopono

^^ Acho que já aconteceu contigo não foi? :angel:


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Esta thread está bastante engraçada.

É sublime ver alguns dos que sistemáticamente assumem posições provocadoras (chegando inclusivamente a unirem-se para formar o que se chama de "panelinha" contra outros utilizadores cujo unico crime é terem opiniões diferentes das suas), estarem aqui numa postura de :madwife:.

:rofl:


----------



## lmpanp

A minha única acção provocadora foi dizer que as mamocas do teu avatar são boas!
E olha que elas é que estão em posição provocadora!

De resto, oferecer porrada, ter sistemáticos comentários homofóbicos, ofender directa e indirectamente, editar/ usurpar posts alheios mudando-lhes o sentido mas mantendo a autoria, etc., etc., não é nada, pois não?

Mas pedir para que se cumpram as regras por quem tem o dever de as cumprir e fazer cumprir, já são "panelihnas" contra os outros utilizadores, não é sr. *RoadsterRunner*, auto-intitulado "*Profissional da desordem*"?

Não sei porquê, mas creio que farias melhor se estivesses calado!


----------



## RoadsterRunner

lmpanp said:


> A minha única acção provocadora foi dizer que as mamocas do teu avatar são boas!
> E olha que elas é que estão em posição provocadora!
> 
> De resto, oferecer porrada, ter sistemáticos comentários homofóbicos, ofender directa e indirectamente, editar/ usurpar posts alheios mudando-lhes o sentido mas mantendo a autoria, etc., etc., não é nada, pois não?
> 
> Mas pedir para que se cumpram as regras por quem tem o dever de as cumprir e fazer cumprir, já são "panelihnas" contra os outros utilizadores, não é sr. *RoadsterRunner*, auto-intitulado "*Profissional da desordem*"?
> 
> Não sei porquê, mas creio que farias melhor se estivesses calado!


Bem, eu quando referi "alguns" nem estava a pensar em ti, mas com essa resposta apenas tornas as coisas mais complicadas ...


----------



## 51-51-HT

RoadsterRunner said:


> Esta thread está bastante engraçada.
> 
> É sublime ver alguns dos que sistemáticamente assumem posições provocadoras (chegando inclusivamente a unirem-se para formar o que se chama de "panelinha" contra outros utilizadores cujo unico crime é terem opiniões diferentes das suas), estarem aqui numa postura de :madwife:.
> 
> :rofl:


falou o o roto ao nu.

tu és um dos tantos da panelinha que provocas, insultas , ironizas e nada te acontece. És tu e o Xico205, sempre a provocar o pessoal do Porto com o calão, eu pelo menos não me vejo no calão que ele tanto massacra nos foruns do Porto, vai ver o thread sobre o almoço do scc que vês se é ou não maneira de ele arranjar confusão como tanto ele gosta. e ao mais nada lhe acontece.


----------



## lmpanp

^^
É a resposta possível para quem comenta/sentencia sem ter lido os posts que compõem esta discussão.
Se o tivesses feito notarias que eu fui citado pelo Barragon como um dos que, em condições para ele normais, estaria banido!
Estou numa lista toda ela injusta!

Para mais, aqui é o thread das sugestões e críticas e o Barragon foi instado a esclarecer o porquê de situações contra as regras serem aceites e até apoiadas, ao que ele ainda não respondeu, antes pelo contrário, pôs-se a contra nós por pedirmos a coisa mais óbvia: cumprir as regras.

E até te informo que uma dessas situações, reiterada por diversos posts, é prevista como crime pela lei.


----------



## RoadsterRunner

51-51-HT said:


> falou o o roto ao nu.
> 
> tu és um dos tantos da panelinha que provocas, insultas , ironizas e nada te acontece. És tu e o Xico205, sempre a provocar o pessoal do Porto com o calão, eu pelo menos não me vejo no calão que ele tanto massacra nos foruns do Porto, vai ver o thread sobre o almoço do scc que vês se é ou não maneira de ele arranjar confusão como tanto ele gosta. e ao mais nada lhe acontece.


:fiddle:

:lol:


----------



## 51-51-HT

RoadsterRunner said:


> :fiddle:
> 
> :lol:


tipico. quando não se tem argumentos parte-se para a idiotice.


----------



## RoadsterRunner

51-51-HT said:


> tipico. quando não se tem argumentos parte-se para a idiotice.


^^
:madwife::madwife:

:rofl:


----------



## 51-51-HT

não me supreendia nada que fosses nomeado moderador.


----------



## RoadsterRunner

51-51-HT said:


> não me supreendia nada que fosses nomeado moderador.


^^
:banned:

:lol:


----------



## Armageddon35

Oponopono, users como tu, que levam este forum tão seriamente, como se nada mais existisse na vida para fazer(alias, eu gostava de saber o que é que users como tu que passam aqui a vida enfiados, fazem da vida, porque algo produtivo não será decerteza) só me fazem rir. Aqui é só leões, todos com as suas posições e ideologias politicas bem vincadas e intransigentes, lá fora sem o mancintosh em cima das pernas devem ser todos uns ratos...mas isso já é outra questão. 

Se por acaso eu não fui banido, ou whatever , por causa desse dito post que eu escrevi(e que por sinal tu já distorceste, de forma bem curiosa e caricata, falando da vara “gigante de um preto” ahahah coisa que eu não referi, de todo) é porque talvez, para eu ser banido ou receber um correctivo por tal, tu já há muito, mas muito, tinhas que ter sido veemente exilado destas paragens para outra qualquer galaxia online, porque é tamanha e tão recorrente a estupidez de comentários proferida nas tuas digitações, ofensas directas, indirectas, do mais escabroso e inimaginável, que se há queixa a fazer a esta moderação, essa queixa é o facto de TU ainda não teres sido banido permanentemente. Portanto, mete a viola ao saco, e vai la para o ssc espanhol, porque moral para falar negativamente da moderação, ou de o que quer que seja neste fórum , não tens nenhuma. 

É, alias, um contra senso tão grande ver-te fazer queixinhas, por actos e missões que são igualmente praticados por ti(alias, contra senso é o porta estandarte de praticamente toda a tua participação neste fórum) que quase me mijo pelas pernas a baixo quando leio os teus escritos nesta thread. 
Concluindo, este pasquim chamdo ssc é um pasquim precisamente por estar cheio de tipos como tu, oponopono, que por algum motivo não fazem a ponta dum corno da vida na sociedade activa e, portanto, tem todo o tempo do mundo para vir para aqui com as suas ideias mirabolantes (passando ainda por pessoas muito inteligentes) que não passam de gente com as vistas curtas e que tem como objectivo/sucesso diário vencer uma luta argumentativa qualquer, num tópico qualquer, sobre se o testículo esquerdo do Hitler era maior que o direito, e se isso teve influencia no genocídio (espera, ele não tinha um tomate não era?). Sendo que para piorar a situação, tu ainda fazes(para alem de tudo o resto) propaganda fascista de forma consecutiva(yap, estou a fazer queixinhas tuas). 

Portanto, moderação, se querem fazer este circo fechar, comecem por dar um shutdown no palhaço principal, que pode ser que de seguida se demitam os malabaristas e os ursos(que fazem o numero que as crianças gostam mais) e deixem as pessoas normais e tolerantes conviverem e trocarem ideias num fórum que tinha tudo(tinha) para ser um ponto de encontro de mentes sãs.


----------



## Oponopono

Armageddon35 said:


> eu gostava de saber o que é que users como tu que passam aqui a vida enfiados, fazem da vida, porque algo produtivo não será decerteza


Respondo-te de forma muito simples. Acumulei dinheiro em 9 anos de carreira profissional que me permite viver sem trabalhar. Simples. É que, sabes, na minha vida activa fui tão bom ou tão mau que pude pedir valores de 6 dígitos e pagavam-mos. Coisas de gente que na vida real é realmente muito, muito medíocre, enfim.

Hoje em dia os meus afazeres são cuidar de mim, da minha cadela, ginásio e irei iniciar em breve um curso. Nada mais. Esclarecido? Aahh, e tenho ainda um hobby lucrativo. Trading de divisas. No qual pertenço aos 5% de pessoas por esse mundo fora que conseguem faze-lo consistentemente com proveitos ao longo dos anos. Enfim, coisas da mediocridade.


----------



## Barragon

Opono o Armageddon é meu clone


----------



## Oponopono

O estilo de escrita é diferente do teu. Mas, naturalmente, que tu já podias ter ido buscar a mensagem que ele colocou no tópico dos totalitarismos e pô-la aqui para toda a gente avaliar. De preferencia sem a alterar, naturalmente.


----------



## Armageddon35

Oponopono, mas eu o que quero é que as pessoas sejam felizes, tu incluido, e portanto, acho muito bem que tenhas sido tão bom profissional que tenhas enriquecido para todo o sempre, dá-me igual.

Ou melhor... se calhar não... Se vivesses numa cabana, cagasses num buraco, e limpasses o cú a folhas de rúcula ou couve roxa, se calhar entendia que fosses um vistas curtas ignorante, intolerante e charlatão. Assim sendo não. É ainda menos compreensível da tua parte esses comentários asquerosos, provocatórios, e que tem sempre em vista levar a melhor e por no pedestal as tuas ideias, seja pelo bem, seja pelo mal.

Não tens sustentação para acusares outras pessoas à moderação,ponto. Por mais zeros que tenhas na conta. Alias, faço-te até uma sugestão. Com tantos zeros, porque não te deixas de apoquentar com a internet e vais dar uma volta ao mundo? just saying


----------



## Barragon

Eu é que alterei o post dele e meti as partes "dirty" :naughty:


----------



## Oponopono

Armageddon35 said:


> Alias, faço-te até uma sugestão. Com tantos zeros, porque não te deixas de apoquentar com a internet e vais dar uma volta ao mundo? just saying


Por um motivo muito simples. Passei 9 anos dum lado e do outro, viajando por todos os lados e mais alguns ao ponto de que hoje em dia viajar é, para mim, mais tormento que prazer e na Europa desinteressante. Sim, ando com vontade de ir para África um tempo largo, 1 ano ou pelo menos vários meses. Mas enquanto a minha cadela for viva isso está fora de questão dado que depois para entrar na UE de volta com ela é uma carga de trabalhos e não arrisco a que ela seja posta em quarentena.

De qualquer forma não gosto particularmente de viajar de avião porque sou fumador e a história de não se poder fumar a bordo tira-me muito rápido qualquer vontade de me enfiar num mais dum par de horas. E mesmo isso... Ainda tenho na memória os traumas de estar 8-10-12 horas sem fumar.


----------



## Armageddon35

Barragon não precisas buscar nada. Eu falava de um pau(de madeira mesmo, não de um preto) ao qual não fiz qualquer referencia sobre o tamanho, disse apernas que era um pau. O dito estaria enfiado no esfincter do oponopono, enquanto ele jaziria debaixo dum infernal sol. A referencia geografica utilizada foi a nigeria, se não me falha a memoria. 
Faz lá queixas homem, que de seguida vou queixar-me ao ssc internacional pelas tuas constantes faltas de respeito, ou propaganda nazi, whatever.


----------



## Oponopono

LOL!!! Propaganda nazi. Big LOL.

Em tempos muito idos falaram-me do Marcelo Caetano ser de extrema esquerda. Este é do género. Toda a gente de direita deve ser nazi.


----------



## Armageddon35

E não posso deixar de fazer outro reparo: eu por acaso perguntei alguma coisa cara****? Eu so disse para ires dar uma volta, mas porque raio vens tu com essa conversa? achas de facto que tens uma vida assim tão interessante, que toda a gente merece ler sobre o tedio das tuas viagens, ou se fumas maryjane, ou se a tua cadela isto ou aquilo? My god, this guy is fucking nasty ahahahah 
Moderação, toca a banir este gajo por SPAM


----------



## Oponopono

Não, não disseste. Perguntaste. Está lá um ponto de interrogação...



Armageddon35 said:


> Com tantos zeros, porque não te deixas de apoquentar com a internet e vais dar uma volta ao mundo? just saying


----------



## lmpanp

RoadsterRunner said:


> opcorn:
> Eu acho que estão aqui a revelar a frustração de os resultados das marquises ainda não terem saído ...
> :rofl:


Se houver frustação (só tu é que falas nela, vê lá) é pelo tempo que demoram a fazer umas contas de somar.
Já lá vão 11 dias!
Por aí se pode ver a inactividade e a imprestabilidade da moderação que temos.

De resto, para tua informação, bastará a qualquer um de nós ir lá e sabermos em pouco tempo tão importante e crucial resultado…É que nem conseguimos dormir com tanta espectativa! :bash:
--------------------------------------
*BARRAGON*
Não te esqueças de me esclarecer o que pergunto no meu último post da página anterior.
Este: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99091910&postcount=677


----------



## RoadsterRunner

lmpanp said:


> É que nem conseguimos dormir com tanta espectativa!


É preciso ter calma.
O que conta são os resultados oficiais ...

:rofl:


----------



## Lino

obrigado pela indirecta, mas há malta aqui que leva o fórum demasiado a sério. Eu venho aqui para "desopilar" e ver fotos e trocar algumas opiniões, não tenho culpa de que malta sizuda seja tão ortodoxa e que só queira falar do assunto estritamente sem sentido crítico e de humor. Foi um pouco de brincadeira. Quem não gosta, come menos.


----------



## 51-51-HT

tanta conversa e ainda não ouvimos uma justificação sobre a manipulação do titulo " ESTADIO DO DRAGÃO O 2º MAIS TEMIDO DO MUNDO" thread este como era de supor foi eliminado.


----------



## RoadsterRunner

:lol:

Uma thread com um titulo desses e ainda queres justificação ?

:rofl:


----------



## Barragon

lmpanp said:


> *Barra* (for friends)
> 
> Com a devida calma e atenção:
> Explica-me como é que a resposta a um esclarecimento solicitado sobre a forma como se processava determinada situação num outro metropolitano, por comparação à forma realizada no metropolitano de Lisboa, num tópico sobre o Metro de Lisboa (resposta essa bastante completa e agradecida) é considerado SPAM, enquanto noutro tópico sobre as Eleições Autárquicas 2013 é enfiada, sem nenhum nexo com o tópico, uma lenga-lenga a arrear na Pépa, a tal miúda que tem como desejo comprar uma mala Channel, e tal não é considerado SPAM?
> 
> Será pela ideologia do forumer que não é SPAM (coisa que até já te serviu de justificação anterior)?
> 
> Desde já agradecido pelo esperado esclarecimento.
> 
> ---------
> EDIT: PS: Convém sublinhar (à laia de esclarecimento e seguindo os agora conhecidos preceitos da moderação sobre o que é SPAM) que não há um dia em que esse forumer não pratique SPAM em tudo o que é local deste fórum, sem nunca levar uma sanção.


Um thread é de discussão e outro é de fotografias. O tema da Pepa é atual.

Por outro lado, houve situação insultuosa.


----------



## toniho

Ai a Pepa é autarca ou candidata a autarca e ninguém nos avisou?
E é proibido agora discutir num tópico de fotografias (curioso conceito, um fórum onde não se pode discutir)? Então porque é que havia lá um moderador a participar ativamente nessa conversa? 

(as outras perguntas continuam sem resposta, e o pedido de desculpas deve-se ter perdido na volta do correio)


----------



## Barragon

Mas desculpas do quê? ainda não entendi.

Já que estão tão revoltados com a inércia da Moderação, a partir de agora vamos distribuir infrações brigs e bans à minima situação.


----------



## Oponopono

Barragon said:


> Já que estão tão revoltados com a inércia da Moderação, a partir de agora vamos distribuir infrações brigs e bans à minima situação.


A todos os foristas sem excepção? Isso envolve ataques pessoais? Pago para ver.

Quanto ao resto as desculpas do costume, claro. Ainda estou para saber que outro forista além de mim recebeu algum tipo de infracção ou o que seja nos últimos 3 meses.


----------



## toniho

Barragon said:


> Mas desculpas do quê? ainda não entendi.
> 
> Já que estão tão revoltados com a inércia da Moderação, a partir de agora vamos distribuir infrações brigs e bans à minima situação.


Força, podem começar com o xico e o lra. E outro para o pedrodepinto no tópico onde o opono levou a infração dele. Ficamos à espera.
E pode vir outro para aqui por eu ter que te dizer que te continuas a fazer de parvo (ou então tens graves problemas cognitivos, de qualquer das formas algum problema tens que ter, que isto não é normal). Mas agora meto em maiúsculas, a negrito e a cores:

*OU ME MOSTRAS ONDE É QUE EU FUI UM TROLL E ONDE É QUE EU FIZ COISAS QUE MERECIAM QUE FOSSE BANIDO, OU ENTÃO FICO À ESPERA DE UM PEDIDO DE DESCULPAS.*

E agradecia que esse pedido de desculpas viesse antes de ser banido (senão vou ter que criar outra conta para ver se o fizeste ou não).

E claro, estás sempre a tempo de te fazeres um moderador a sério e responder às inúmeras perguntas que já te colocaram (se o problema é oftalmológico carregas em "Control" e no "+" ao mesmo tempo que a letra aumenta; se mesmo assim não resultar a gente também escreve tudo em letras maiores) .


----------



## Barragon

Eu não disse que tinhas sido um troll. Disse que várias pessoas andavam a fazer trolling que poderia ou não incluir-te. Trolling é diferente de troll.

Eu não disse que fizeste coisas onde merecias ser banido, mas se não fosse esta moderação já podias ter sido porque teces certos comentários do género daqueles que acabaste de fazer para a minha pessoa onde me acusas de ter problemas cognitivos.

insultos baratos não, nunca te faltei ao respeito para fazeres isso.

Estás a demonstrar o teu desiquilibrio.

Aliás, já *várias* pessoas por mensagem comentaram toda esta conversa como completamente ridícula da tua e de outras partes.


----------



## Barragon

Aliás, para te passares com uma coisa assim... demonstraste muita coisa.


----------



## Barragon

Oponopono said:


> A todos os foristas sem excepção? Isso envolve ataques pessoais? Pago para ver.
> 
> Quanto ao resto as desculpas do costume, claro. Ainda estou para saber que outro forista além de mim recebeu algum tipo de infracção ou o que seja nos últimos 3 meses.


pagas em 6 dígitos?


----------



## Oponopono

Não podes sentir-te ofendido por te insultarem. Afinal, se permites que insultem os outros, não podes incomodar-te por te fazerem o mesmo. Por exemplo, posso plenamente dizer que os teus comentários são uma estupidez pegada e que és um palhaço, um ignorante de vistas curtas, charlatão e sei lá eu o que mais. Afinal, foi o que disseram de mim neste mesmo tópico e não aconteceu nada a quem disse...


----------



## Oponopono

Barragon said:


> pagas em 6 dígitos?


Claro que não. Primeiro porque ser moderador não vale isso. E, em segundo lugar, ser moderador não é um cargo remunerado. Se não queres fazer a tua função vai-te embora.


----------



## toniho

Barragon said:


> insultos baratos não, nunca te faltei ao respeito para fazeres isso.


Já te disse que estás a faltar ao respeito a toda a gente ao te recusares a responder a perguntas sobre a moderação. Tudo o resto veio em função disso, incluindo as minhas faltas de respeito (quando uma pessoa depois de tantas perguntas repetidas tem a lata de dizer «que perguntas?» é o tipo de resposta que merece; quando essa pessoa é moderador ainda mais)




> Eu não disse que fizeste coisas onde merecias ser banido, mas se não fosse esta moderação já podias ter sido porque teces certos comentários do género daqueles que acabaste de fazer para a minha pessoa onde me acusas de ter problemas cognitivos.


Na segunda parte da frase estás a contradizer a primeira. Eu ou fiz coisas pelas quais merecia ser banido ou não. Se fiz quero exemplos concretos, se não fiz quero um pedido de desculpas.




> Eu não disse que tinhas sido um troll. Disse que várias pessoas andavam a fazer trolling que poderia ou não incluir-te. Trolling é diferente de troll.


Outra vez com a semântica. O que tu disseste foi « Ainda n vi uma razão fundamentada do descontentamento. apenas vi trolling da internet. Sabem o q é? ». A primeira parte é ridícula. A nossa razão do descontentamento já foi bem explicada, tu é que te recusas a responder (isso por só é uma razão de descontentamento, como já te foi repetido várias vezes). Se não fui eu que fiz trolling, então que foi? (claro que se tu querias acusar alguém em específico já o tinhas feito, mas preferiste a forma genérica, pois assim não te comprometes)


----------



## Barragon

Mas se eu quiser sentir-me ofendido posso, ou não me deixas?


----------



## Oponopono

Barragon said:


> Mas se eu quiser sentir-me ofendido posso, ou não me deixas?


Isso é problema teu. Se te sentes ofendido põe uma rolha que isso passa-te. Não podes é fazer nada contra seja que user for que to diga. Afinal, permites para os outros.


----------



## toniho

Oponopono said:


> Não podes sentir-te ofendido por te insultarem. Afinal, se permites que insultem os outros, não podes incomodar-te por te fazerem o mesmo. Por exemplo, posso plenamente dizer que os teus comentários são uma estupidez pegada e que és um palhaço, um ignorante de vistas curtas, charlatão e sei lá eu o que mais. Afinal, foi o que disseram de mim neste mesmo tópico e não aconteceu nada a quem disse...


E ainda podes dizer que merecia levar quatro estalos na tromba para aprender a estar calado. Ou para ir para a puta da sua terra e deixar quem quer trabalhar em sossego e não falar do que não sabe.
(coisas também ditas neste fórum e que em nada resultaram)


----------



## Barragon

És teimoso. Ainda não percebeste que estou aqui a falar contigo a tentar perceber porque estás assim tão nervoso?

Mais ninguém quer saber.


----------



## Marisitah

Mas esse tem um pouco de tudo. Tanto tem dos foristas, como de paisagens e de animais


----------



## lmpanp

Marisitah said:


> Mas esse tem um pouco de tudo. Tanto tem dos foristas, como de paisagens e de animais


Com a rebaldaria imoderada deste nosso fórum. se ficar só pelo que indicas já é um caso de sucesso. :lol:

Btw, só o indiquei como referência.


----------



## luisribeiro

lmpanp said:


> Com a rebaldaria imoderada deste nosso fórum. se ficar só pelo que indicas já é um caso de sucesso. :lol:
> 
> Btw, só o indiquei como referência.


Lmpanp, não perdes uma... :lol:


----------



## 51-51-HT

Marisitah said:


> Porque não existe um tópico para os membros colocarem fotos suas, para assim os podermos "conhecer".


ja dei essa ideia e se não me engano criei o thread mas não teve exito.


----------



## fidalgo

lembro-me de existir no café, um topico chamado "as nossas fotos" ou algo do genero. não porque foi bloqueado ou caiu pelas paginas abaixo, mas quem la mais metia fotos eram os foristas brasileiros por isso também não interessava muito


----------



## pauloluso

Marisitah said:


> Porque não existe um tópico para os membros colocarem fotos suas, para assim os podermos "conhecer".


Isto aqui não é o site das caras (livro das caras FB:troll e penso que como eu, muitos não querem por a sua cara na net.


----------



## Barragon

O thread das nossas fotos era um site de flirt :lol:


----------



## luisribeiro

Não vejo problema em criar um thread desses. Quem não quer não coloca a sua foto.


----------



## Marisitah

Tambem concordo com o luisribeiro. Ninguem é obrigado, só mete quem quer. Apenas achei uma ideia interessante e dei a minha sugestão.


----------



## Lino

já pus a minha fronha por aí....


----------



## pauloluso

luisribeiro said:


> Não vejo problema em criar um thread desses. Quem não quer não coloca a sua foto.


Não é preciso cria-lo. Há pelo menos 2 por aí. Procurem.:uh:


----------



## Marisitah

É preciso mudar o titulo, porque ambos tem o ano em que foram criados


----------



## fidalgo

Marisitah said:


> É preciso mudar o titulo, porque ambos tem o ano em que foram criados


desde que não estejam bloqueados, não há nada que te impeça de lá comentar, não é preciso mudar o titulo.


----------



## Marisitah

era só alterar a data ou então tira-la


----------



## luisribeiro

Marisitah said:


> era só alterar a data ou então tira-la


A data não tem mal, até porque pela sua tipologia se torna num thread intemporal.


----------



## lmpanp

Marisitah said:


> era só alterar a data ou então tira-la


Tecnicamente nada o impede, mas é um problema do caneco!
É que após tão árduo trabalho o pobre do Barragon fica de rastos como se acabasse de correr uma maratona!
:lol:


----------



## Marisitah

Existe estes 3, os outros estão bloqueados:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1321245&highlight=nossas+fotos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306949&highlight=nossas+fotos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204318&highlight=nossas+fotos


----------



## Barragon

Então pode-se abrir um de 2013 :yes:


----------



## fidalgo

Barragon said:


> Então pode-se abrir um de 2013 :yes:


ou então retirar a inutil indicação do ano


----------



## Barragon

Tudo bem


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> Tudo bem


Eh lá!! Já me cheira a suor!
:lol:


----------



## Gouveia

Porra, o Barra é um belo fail como moderador, mas o Impanp é um pica miolo de elm street :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

É esperança, esperança que de tanto picado ainda se torne um bom mod.
:smug:


----------



## Barragon

Fail as a moderator, but not a fail as a troll :nocrook:


----------



## Lino

o Gouveia foi de férias...


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Os UN-UPC necessitam de uma reformulação.
É sempre uma confusão, nunca sabemos se estamos no certo.
Temos de pensar numa forma de organizar aquilo melhor.
:soon:


----------



## 51-51-HT

Lino said:


> o Gouveia foi de férias...


dou os parabens à moderação.


----------



## 51-51-HT

gostaria de perguntar porque o meu nº de posts não sai dos 2086/2087, posto várias vezes ao dia aqui no forum e o numero de posts mantêm-se.


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Os do Café e do Majestic não contam ...


----------



## Reflex

A não ser que isso tenha mudado entretanto, os do Majestic contam, apenas os do Café não entram em contas...


----------



## paradise at Tagus

estou a pensar abrir no majestic um thread no qual os forumers, ao longo deste ano, poderão colocar fotos relativas a acontecimentos nacionais e internacionais (criação de uma fotogaleria).

Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião.


----------



## fidalgo

^^ já existe, chama-se "foto do dia" e está em sticky no café


----------



## paradise at Tagus

esse thread está uma bagunça. 

Na minha opinião acho que deveria ser reformulado. Não faz qualquer sentido imagens retratando acontecimentos mais sérios misturadas com outras relacionadas com assuntos mais ligeiros.

Também já vi por lá um cartaz anunciando a semana da chanfana, posto pelo Lino :lol:. Acho que a ideia central desse thread perdeu-se gradualmente ao longo dos anos.


----------



## toniho

^^ O que é ligeiro para ti pode não ser para outros. O teu thread ia sofrer exatamente do mesmo problema.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

é a vossa opinião, respeito como é óbvio.

mantém-se tudo tal como está.


----------



## Lino

a semana da chanfana é um acontecimento. 

agora podemos agradecer e ser agradecidos.... mas por vezes carregamos uma resposta longa e dá erro... e perdemos tudo. Quando coloco um post maior tenho sempre de o copiar para o bloco de notas para não o perder.


----------



## Reflex

Não é uma sugestão nem uma crítica...

...que raio são os "Likes (Received)" que agora aparecem sob o número de posts de cada utilizador? E como é que a malta pode ser likada?


----------



## Marisitah

Respondendo a tua ultima pergunta, tens uma maozinha no fim de cada comentario


----------



## Reflex

Já vi, obrigado! É que quando escrevi o post anterior ainda não existia, devia ter mesmo acabado de ser implementado, eheh!
Agora não só vamos ter ranking de posts mas também de likes? E os do Café, contam?:lol:

edit: há mesmo!:lol: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/thanks.php?do=statistics


----------



## lmpanp

Marisitah said:


> Respondendo a tua ultima pergunta, tens uma maozinha no fim de cada comentario


Já te dei um like!


----------



## Reflex

Ora, os tempos são outros. O SSC tuga de hoje tem muito ou nada a ver com aquele que existia em 2005/6. Eramos bem menos e a lógica era radicalmente diferente. Não estou a dizer que era melhor ou pior, apenas diferente... De qualquer modo não vejo grande mal em abrir thread sem grande nexo no café. É bem melhor discutir assuntos menores aí do que andar com conversas paralelas a spammar threads de interesse onde o maioria do pessoal está lá para debater seriamente os assuntos...
De qualquer modo também não acredito que os likes passem a substituir os threads de smilies.

Mas quanto a essa questão do thread dos likes... por enquanto ainda não porque a contagem anda muito renhida, mas dá-lhe mais uns tempos e ele há de surgir naturalmente...


----------



## pauloluso

O Jan já tinha pensado nisso pelos vistos.

Já apareceu no Quick links.

Hottest Threads / Posts

Também tens lá as estatisticas.

Thanks / Like Statistics


----------



## lmpanp

Eu quero uns Like!


----------



## Reflex

pauloluso said:


> O Jan já tinha pensado nisso pelos vistos.
> 
> Já apareceu no Quick links.
> 
> Hottest Threads / Posts
> 
> Também tens lá as estatisticas.
> 
> Thanks / Like Statistics


Ora, isso é o top5, ainda temos que pedalar muito até lá chegar...


----------



## Reflex

lmpanp said:


> Eu quero uns Like!


Já lá tens um...et:


----------



## Lino

um gajo já recebeu 530 e tal? Gaita...


----------



## Babete

lmpanp said:


> Eu quero uns Like!


It breaks my heart! :hug:


----------



## lmpanp

Iuuupi!
Bigado *Babete* e *Reflex*!


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Sugiro que se mude de nome a "thread das portagens" para "queremos ver Lisboa a arder".
Pelo menos assim ficava coerente com o conteudo ...

:nuts:


----------



## 51-51-HT

RoadsterRunner said:


> Sugiro que se mude de nome a "thread das portagens" para "queremos ver Lisboa a arder".
> Pelo menos assim ficava coerente com o conteudo ...
> 
> :nuts:



ta caladinho. Tenho observado que os users de lisboa só visitam mesmo o thread "Portagens" , participar nikles, pois claro tem o rabo trilhado, à uns anos atrâs queixavam-se que pagavam portagens ,agora nós aqui no Norte pagamos o dobro do que vocês aí pagam e não vejo ninguem a dar a mão à palmatória.


----------



## 51-51-HT

gostava saber porque me tiraram as mamas???


----------



## Lino

copiaste a ideia do RR, talvez??


----------



## toniho

^^ E depois? Por acaso o RR tem direitos de autor sobre a foto?


----------



## lmpanp

^^HAHA, o justiceiro Lino, que volta e meia posta fotos sem os devidos créditos, agora deu em preocupado com supostos copianços de mamas alheias?
:lol:


----------



## luisribeiro

Ó Luís, estás sempre encima dos acontecimentos...


----------



## luisribeiro

Solicito que alguém da moderação altere o título do seguinte thread e respectivo do primeiro comentário:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99376923

A alteração seria para: GUIMARÃES, CIDADE EUROPEIA DO DESPORTO.

Obrigado.


----------



## jpfg

51-51-HT said:


> gostava saber porque me tiraram as mamas???


Porque és do Porto. Só em Lisboa é que há direito a mama... :crazy:


----------



## Lino

foi uma brincadeirinha. E quando sei de onde vem coloco a origem das fotos. 
mas por vez não diz o autor sequer.

Mamas de homem do RR são mamas de homem.


----------



## Xico205

Daqui a bocado estão a dizer que o RR é lutador de sumo! :lol:


----------



## Viriatuus

^^

Não é...?:dunno:


----------



## lmpanp

Xico205 said:


> Daqui a bocado estão a dizer que o RR é lutador de sumo! :lol:





Viriatuus said:


> Não é...?:dunno:


Com os "petos" gordurosos flácidos!
:lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

51-51-HT said:


> gostava saber porque me tiraram as mamas???


Já não podíamos e não tínhamos espaço para outro par de mamas aqui no fórum.


----------



## lmpanp

> You have received a warning at SkyscraperCity
> Dear lmpanp,
> 
> You have received a warning at SkyscraperCity.
> 
> Reason:
> -------
> Insulted Other Member(s)
> 
> Registámos persistência em insultos a outros forumers. Atribuímos 10 dias de infracção com aviso.
> -------
> 
> Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.
> 
> All the best,
> SkyscraperCity
> ______________


*Mas eu insultei alguém sr. Pedro Pinto?

E se dissesse onde, quando e o que é insulto para sí?*


----------



## Oponopono

Já agora convém dizer onde e a quem foi o insulto, não?


----------



## Reflex

Eu penso que será imperioso que no texto de aviso surja sempre a indicação do post/thread onde a prevericação acontece acompanhado do link para o mesmo. Sob pena de haver uma repetição de posts por estas bandas de forumers a questionar a medida e de tudo isto soar a cartão amarelo no intervalo de um jogo na sequência de uma falta feita pelo jogador aos 10 minutos...

(e já agora, a acumulação de avisos dá direito a brig? e quantos é preciso acumular?)


----------



## Lino

Alguém tire mas é aqueles tópicos de engate do tipo russo no Portugal em Imagens e nos Projectos


----------



## toniho

Só para não dizerem que são sempre os mesmos a reclamar, se os moderadores quiserem podem acompanhar o que se passa aqui: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478648&page=47
Post 929 é elucidativo.


----------



## toniho

Oponopono said:


> Já agora convém dizer onde e a quem foi o insulto, não?


Acho que é para evitar que se saiba quão ridículos os critérios são, tipo tu levares infracção por spam naquele tópico ou eu por um insulto por dizer que alguém que não se preocupe que morram crianças mortas por cães não bate bem da cabeça.


----------



## toniho

Reflex said:


> Eu penso que será imperioso que no texto de aviso surja sempre a indicação do post/thread onde a prevericação acontece acompanhado do link para o mesmo. Sob pena de haver uma repetição de posts por estas bandas de forumers a questionar a medida e de tudo isto soar a cartão amarelo no intervalo de um jogo na sequência de uma falta feita pelo jogador aos 10 minutos...
> 
> (e já agora, a acumulação de avisos dá direito a brig? e quantos é preciso acumular?)


Pois era. E até deviam tornar isso público (como fazem os brasileiros) para uma pessoa saber quais são os limites, porque obviamente as regras são sempre subjetivas, e o que para mim é aceitável segundo as regras para outra pessoa pode não ser: por exemplo, sabemos que chamar parvo a alguém é aceitável mas dizer que alguém é mais trolóló do que nós não. 
Mas claro que pedir isso a uma moderação que há anos que proíbe o futebol no fórum, e ainda não se dignou a escrever uma linhas nas regras a explicar isso, preferindo eliminar os tópicos sem dizer cavaco a ninguém, ficando os novos utilizadores que nunca viram isso explicado a ficar sem saber o que aconteceu, é pedir demais.


----------



## lmpanp

toniho said:


> por exemplo, sabemos que chamar parvo a alguém é aceitável mas dizer que alguém é mais trolóló do que nós não.


:lol:
Essa está nos anais!


----------



## RoadsterRunner

opcorn:


----------



## Marisitah

toniho said:


> Pois era. E até deviam tornar isso público (como fazem os brasileiros) para uma pessoa saber quais são os limites, porque obviamente as regras são sempre subjetivas, e o que para mim é aceitável segundo as regras para outra pessoa pode não ser: por exemplo, sabemos que chamar parvo a alguém é aceitável mas dizer que alguém é mais trolóló do que nós não.
> *Mas claro que pedir isso a uma moderação que há anos que proíbe o futebol no fórum, e ainda não se dignou a escrever uma linhas nas regras a explicar isso, preferindo eliminar os tópicos sem dizer cavaco a ninguém, ficando os novos utilizadores que nunca viram isso explicado a ficar sem saber o que aconteceu, é pedir demais.*


Realmente não sei porque não há nada sobre futebol aqui (isto não é suposto ser um fórum que fala sobre um pouco de tudo?!). Acho que se um utilizador não gostar de um certo clube não precisa ir para esse tópico criticar e arranjar confusões desnecessárias (apenas tem que aprender a respeitar, o que as vezes pode ser dificil para algumas pessoas).
Já estive em vário foruns e nunca vi nenhum problema por causa do futebol, porque é que aqui tem que ser diferente?! Pensava que estavamos num mundo de pessoas civilizadas que respeitam os gostos e as opiniões dos outros.


----------



## Oponopono

Reflex said:


> Eu penso que será imperioso que no texto de aviso surja sempre a indicação do post/thread onde a prevericação acontece acompanhado do link para o mesmo. Sob pena de haver uma repetição de posts por estas bandas de forumers a questionar a medida e de tudo isto soar a cartão amarelo no intervalo de um jogo na sequência de uma falta feita pelo jogador aos 10 minutos...


Eu diria que é algo do mais elementar bom senso... Se formos para outros meandros, ser acusado e punido sem se saber porquê só mesmo em regimes totalitários de linha dura.


----------



## Oponopono

toniho said:


> Pois era. E até deviam tornar isso público (como fazem os brasileiros) para uma pessoa saber quais são os limites, porque obviamente as regras são sempre subjetivas, e o que para mim é aceitável segundo as regras para outra pessoa pode não ser: por exemplo, sabemos que chamar parvo a alguém é aceitável mas dizer que alguém é mais trolóló do que nós não.


E não será esse o objectivo da Moderação? As regras serem vagas o bastante para permitir a sua aplicação ou não aplicação personalizada?

O post que indicas do paradise_tagus está muito bom.


----------



## toniho

^^ Pois está. Agora quero ver se têm a lata se dizer que «só nós» (mesmo que esses «só nós» só neste tópico tenham sido pelo menos 5 pessoas) é que «reclamamos».


----------



## fidalgo

RoadsterRunner said:


> opcorn:


----------



## Lino

por mais que se fale, quando se fala em Lisboa e Porto começa a haver molho...


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Eu penso que será imperioso que no texto de aviso surja sempre a indicação do post/thread onde a prevericação acontece acompanhado do link para o mesmo. Sob pena de haver uma repetição de posts por estas bandas de forumers a questionar a medida e de tudo isto soar a cartão amarelo no intervalo de um jogo na sequência de uma falta feita pelo jogador aos 10 minutos...
> 
> (e já agora, a acumulação de avisos dá direito a brig? e quantos é preciso acumular?)


3


----------



## Barragon




----------



## Xico205

Lino said:


> por mais que se fale, quando se fala em Lisboa e Porto começa a haver molho...


Lisboa o quê!!! Vê lá se queres arranjar confusão! ^^


----------



## Lino

fotos obscenas... mas ali eram fotos nossas. Limpavam o lixo e deixavam o resto.


----------



## Barragon

Acabaram-se as fotos epper:


----------



## Verónika Costa

Lino, havia fotos upa upa e tu próprio te esticaste com a publicação de links porno.
Acho que administração fez muito bem em cortar o mal pela raiz.


----------



## Lino

lol um no meio daquilo tudo. Sim, limpavam esse, mas não o outro das excitações. Aliás, se limpam este os da pila e etc tb deveriam ir ao ar.


----------



## luisribeiro

:lol:


----------



## RoadsterRunner




----------



## Lino

não sei o que é sorelax mas isso parece nome de laxante.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Lino said:


> lol um no meio daquilo tudo. Sim, limpavam esse, mas não o outro das *excitações*. Aliás, se limpam este os *da pila e etc *tb deveriam ir ao ar.


Lino, deixa lá. Já sabemos que gostam mais de homens por aqui.


----------



## fidalgo

sugiro que o topico das marquises 2013, seja já aberto
depois na ultima semana do ano, logo metem em sticky, mas acho que se devia ir podendo votar já, que um gajo depois não se lembra do melhor comentario, ou o thread mais inutil, p.ex, se estes foram feitos no inicio do ano


----------



## paradise at Tagus

^^torna as nomeações mais justas.


----------



## Barragon

hum... acho que sim


----------



## dvf

Podiam acabar com as subdivisões no *Transporte e Infraestruturas*? Por 9/10 páginas de posts em cada uma, não vale claramente a pena.


----------



## Barragon

não


----------



## fidalgo

podem, se assim entenderem, fundir o trede do cinema ao trede da setima arte, que ja existia


----------



## lmpanp

Trede?
Nunca ouvi tal para um _thread_…
:nuts:


----------



## fidalgo

lmpanp said:


> Trede?
> Nunca ouvi tal para um _thread_…
> :nuts:


preguiça, mas daqui a uns anos já deve estar nos dicionarios


----------



## toniho

^^ Ou então estará a palavra que sempre se usou em português: tópico.


----------



## fidalgo

toniho said:


> ^^ Ou então estará a palavra que sempre se usou em português: tópico.


como se isso fosse impedimento ...


----------



## Barragon

um tópico é diferente de tréde...

O trede é específico do vbulletin, logo dos fóruns. Um tópico é algo relacionado com um tema que pode ter várias formas de ser utilizado.


----------



## toniho

Coisas giras que se lêem por aí



> e dois ganchos nessas trombas também gostas?





> Han? Pera ai que vou ja ver o teu link.. , deixa-me só dar um peido fino antes enquanto penso em ti.. :lol:
> 
> Olha, vai cagar miudo.. :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Então mas é preciso vir a PIDE?


----------



## Barragon

As mensagens privadas podem ser partilhadas com a Moderação :naughty:


----------



## João R

....


----------



## fidalgo

porque motivo o thread da energia e o thread das energias alternativas não se encontram na mesma secção?


----------



## Barragon

Boa questão


----------



## fidalgo

é não é


----------



## Barragon

O das energias alternativas está nos projetos

metem-se ambos nos projetos ou majestic?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Se no thread das energias alternativas postarem apenas assuntos relacionados com projectos restringindo o outro apenas para as notícias, faz sentido manter-se tudo tal como está.

Caso contrário, fecha-se o das energias alternativas que já está aberto desde 2005.


----------



## o caçador das estrad

Aqui vai uma sugestão:

Porque é que no skyscrapercity não fazem como no facebook, aumentar a segurança dos usuários para que quando fazerem login aparecer mensagem no télémovel para confirmar o login, introduzindo um código de segurança? 

Eu digo isto, mas para fazerem só de opção adicional, ou seja, quem quiser que o faça e quem não quiser que não o faça.

Não acham uma boa sugestão>?
Eu pelo menos acho... porque a saúde até pode estar em 1ºlugar, mas logo a seguir vem a segurança.. importante


----------



## ERVATUGA

o caçador das estrad said:


> Aqui vai uma sugestão:
> 
> Porque é que no skyscrapercity não fazem como no facebook, aumentar a segurança dos usuários para que quando fazerem login aparecer mensagem no télémovel para confirmar o login, introduzindo um código de segurança?
> 
> Eu digo isto, mas para fazerem só de opção adicional, ou seja, quem quiser que o faça e quem não quiser que não o faça.
> 
> Não acham uma boa sugestão>?
> Eu pelo menos acho... *porque a saúde até pode estar em 1ºlugar, mas logo a seguir vem a segurança.. importante*


----------



## Barragon

O vbulletin não funciona ainda dessa forma.


----------



## SR-71

o caçador das estrad said:


> Aqui vai uma sugestão:
> 
> Porque é que no skyscrapercity não fazem como no facebook, aumentar a segurança dos usuários para que quando fazerem login aparecer mensagem no télémovel para confirmar o login, introduzindo um código de segurança?


Tanta trabalheira...

Não seria melhor simplesmente não guardar os dados de login no posto de trabalho ou no computador partilhado  ?


----------



## luisribeiro

Venho alertar a moderação para o comportamento do 1ºBoaz, pois tenho sido alvo de P.M.'s impertinentes deste forista devido à minha participação nos threads da Madeira. 

Esta situação já se arrasta à muito tempo, pelo menos 1 ano.


----------



## Barragon

é uma situação recorrente. Só podemos é ignorar.


----------



## luisribeiro

Coitado!!


----------



## Lino

esse carago é insultuoso, stalker, metediço....
depois de procurar (é um fórum de uso algo complicado) lá o consegui por na ignore list.


----------



## luisribeiro

É um ressabiado, não tem carácter nenhum e não sabe o que diz.

Que o senhor o ajude, amén!


----------



## Cbr Domes

4...


----------



## Gouveia

3..


----------



## Gouveia

2...


----------



## Gouveia

1...


----------



## Gouveia

escatrapumba


----------



## ERVATUGA

Cbr Domes said:


> 4...





Gouveia said:


> 3..





Gouveia said:


> 2...





Gouveia said:


> 1...


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Gouveia said:


> Ho minha bailarina.., acalma lá a pombinha..
> 
> Não refilei com ninguem, nem acho bem a TDT ter 4 canais nem o que a tua mae faz as escondidas..
> 
> Baixa a bolinha que tristeza é a p. que te p.
> 
> Tas transtornada, vai a quem de direito e não moas os cornos de users que não querem saber dessa merda pra nada, percebido?





Gouveia said:


> Olha-me esta..
> Sabes como é caprino.. como tipico portugues, sou um bebado, e um bebado vai á tasca e fala assim, nao ha volta a dar
> 
> Não gostas da gentinha, poe-te na alheta.. leva o pal plus e enfia-o no escuro..





Gouveia said:


> "Ui.. tanta mediocridade.."
> Esta pinderica que aqui anda.., pareçe a lili caneças na casa do benfica..
> 
> Entras com.. "tristeza de gente, tristeza de pais, portugues tipico, este tipo de gente.." na reaçao a um post no gozo e ainda me vens julgar?
> 
> Labrego, nao me voltes a dirigir a palavra sff..





Gouveia said:


> Essa lei só serve pra ti, ou tambem posso participar no topico da televisão?
> 
> Nao me sei comportar porque sou escumalha, portugues tipico, gentinha.., já percebemos Lili..
> 
> Urso. Complexado de merda.





Gouveia said:


> Quem és tu? O que é que fazes por Portugal? Alem da luta pelo tv ratio? Que argumentos são esses? Labrego..



Que festival... especialmente para os inúteis* da moderação.

*ainda mais cómico porque um dos moderadores está activamente a participar da conversa. Um show de bola...


----------



## paradise at Tagus

^^a propósito, hoje o o 3of5 protagonizou mais um dos seus habituais números.


----------



## Gouveia

"Mãe.. olha ele.. mãee" :lol:


----------



## Andre_idol

1. Caravaggio said:


> Que festival... especialmente para os inúteis* da moderação.
> 
> *ainda mais cómico porque um dos moderadores está activamente a participar da conversa. Um show de bola...


Pensava que era só eu. Mas como tudo passa... 

E então posts com imagens do Ervatuga? Uma maravilha andar à procura de novidades e imagens de projetos e dar sempre com aquilo.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Andre_idol said:


> E então posts com imagens do Ervatuga? Uma maravilha andar à procura de novidades e imagens de projetos e dar sempre com aquilo.


Há dias especiais. Começa à tarde e vai até altas horas. :lol:


----------



## Barragon

tendes razão


----------



## Gouveia




----------



## ERVATUGA

Andre_idol said:


> Pensava que era só eu. Mas como tudo passa...
> 
> E então posts *com imagens do Ervatuga*? Uma maravilha andar à procura de novidades e imagens de projetos e dar sempre com aquilo.


Alguma vez meti imagens minhas?!?!?!










paradise at Tagus said:


> Há dias especiais. Começa à tarde e vai até altas horas. :lol:









Prefiro o tarde que o das altas horas, o ambiente é mais relax.


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

paradise at Tagus said:


> Há dias especiais. Começa à tarde e vai até altas horas. :lol:


Hoje é o dia especial do Boteco brasileiro? :lol:

Desculpem-me postar assim do nada; na verdade é o meu primeiro post no fórum português. :colgate:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Tiago Domiciano said:


> Hoje é o dia especial do Boteco brasileiro? :lol:
> 
> Desculpem-me postar assim do nada; na verdade é o *meu primeiro post no fórum português*. :colgate:


Espero que meteste proteção








É que por aqui anda muito doente, eu incluído.


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

OK.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Tiago Domiciano said:


> OK.


:cheers:


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

O ervatuga foi banido? Só pode ter sido os moderadores brasileiros, e se assim foi, o meu muito obrigado por fazerem o que a moderação portuguesa não faz.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Não dá para vir cá mais vezes? ehehe


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Usuário: ERVATUGA
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo: Troll/spam/postagens pornográficas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103404459&postcount=1138

:applause: :applause: :applause:

Moderação brasileira a mostrar como se trabalha a sério.


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

Ele encheu vários threads do Boteco com postagens aleatórias, algo jamais visto nos fóruns brasileiros, eu acho. :laugh:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

O Gouveia, entretanto, também foi banido.


----------



## Barragon

O erva tuga já tinha sido banido.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Tiago Domiciano said:


> Ele encheu vários threads do Boteco com postagens aleatórias, algo jamais visto nos fóruns brasileiros, eu acho. :laugh:


Pois, pensou que podia fazer lá o que normalmente fazia aqui. Parabéns à moderação brasileira.


----------



## Barragon

Se aqui viesse a moderação brasileira vocÊ também estava fora garoto


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Não estava nada. Tu é que já não estavas aqui, se houvesse uma avaliação do trabalho dos moderadores.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Tanto que teve que ser um moderador brasileiro a fazer uma coisa que tu não fazias, não é? Se não fosse isso, não acontecia nada, continuava tudo alegremente como sempre acontece.


----------



## fidalgo

para os que fazem m*rda é claro que é uma moderação fixe
para os que não querem levar com as m*rdas dos outros, a opinião será oposta


----------



## fidalgo

não duravas um dia num espaço com moderação a sério. e ainda por cima és clone, coisa que por exemplo, a moderação brasileira não permite de todo


----------



## fidalgo

51-51-HT said:


> ^^ a moderação pouco faz porque se fosse a banir os clones o forum ficava com meia duzia de gatos pingados.





JohnnyMass said:


> É preciso ter lata! ^^ :lol:





toniho said:


> *Como ele proprio uma vez disse no topico da STCP ele e' clone do mad max.* Quando esteve suspenso ainda criou outro.





Luís Raposo Alves said:


> n cheguei a conhecer esse madmax





toniho said:


> Nem eu. *So vi a historia contada pelo proprio matricula (embora sabe-se la porque ele faz sempre estas figuras quando se fala de clones) uns tempos depois de ja ter ca chegado.*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533147


----------



## alentejolover

Tá tudo banido :lol:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

foi uma razia. :lol:

alentejo, que conveniente o matricula ter sido banido, logo hoje. :laugh:


----------



## toniho

Bem, lá vai o matrícula criar outro clone e abrir outro tópico sobre caça à multa


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Foi banido porquê?


----------



## toniho

1. Caravaggio said:


> Usuário: ERVATUGA
> Tipo: Banimento
> 
> Motivo: Troll/spam/postagens pornográficas
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103404459&postcount=1138
> 
> :applause: :applause: :applause:
> 
> Moderação brasileira a mostrar como se trabalha a sério.


E com justificação e tudo. Ė quase como aqui. :nuts:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

> Foi banido porquê?


devido aos comentários que fez neste thread.


----------



## toniho

1. Caravaggio said:


> Foi banido porquê?


Só as respostas ao fidalgo ali em cima parecem mais do que suficientes.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

toniho said:


> Só as respostas ao fidalgo ali em cima parecem mais do que suficientes.


É verdade, mas disso e pior há aos montes por este forum... vai ser assim agora em diante, ou é só hoje?


----------



## Lino

já vi pior a merecer ban e não levou.


----------



## toniho

Tendo em conta o que se passa no tópico da co-adocão foi uma coisa momentânea.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

^^um autêntico regabofe o que por la se passa.


----------



## Lino

A discussão é válida, pena algumas opiniões absurdas.


----------



## João R

O erva foi banido?

E a este não acontece nada...


Xico205 said:


> Eu acho que foi o Joãozinho paneleiro que estava a precisar de satisfazer melhor o rabinho do seu namorado nandinho com um vibrador ao gosto dele. :nuts:
> 
> (nomes fictícios)


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Má-criação inqualificável....


----------



## Xico205

Só se fôr da parte do João R. ^^:bash:



------------------------


Grande homenzinho a fazer queixinhas. :banana:


----------



## João R

Xico205 said:


> Grande homenzinho a fazer queixinhas. :banana:


Queixinhas? 

A relatar o óbvio!


----------



## Lino

nã sê onde está andando o tópico dos parabêns, mas parabêns ao compadre Alentejano :banana:


----------



## Xico205

Parabens alentejano. Estive na tua terra na segunda. :cheers:


----------



## alentejolover

Xico205 said:


> Parabens alentejano. Estive na tua terra na segunda. :cheers:


Conta...


----------



## Cbr Domes

O gouveia foi banido porquê?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

atritos com o geographico e com o SR-71 no thread da televisão.


----------



## Xico205

João R said:


> Também por aqui tolinho?
> 
> Tens alguma pedra atravessada na garganta?
> 
> Volta para o Ensino Básico e aprende a escrever!


Este senhor anda neste forum com o unico pretexto de insultar toda a gente. Esta agressão gratuita pode-se ler na secção Lisboa em imagens, no thread Panteão Nacional e Campo de Santa Clara a um user que pouco frequenta este forum. ^^


----------



## Xico205

alentejolover said:


> Conta...


Estava-te a dar os parabens de teres feito anos.

Em Évora correu tudo bem como sempre. Essa terra está sempre igual nada muda, cada ida lá é igual ás outras. :lol: :cheers:

A unica diferença que vi em relação aos outros dias é que pela primeira vez reparei como o párachoques da frente dos autocarros Iveco abana na calçada da cidade dentro de muralhas, e ganha folgas nos apoios provavelmente. E há saída da cidade ao passar no terminal rodoviário assisti a um motorista Trevo a ser rendido e a ir para o seu VW Polo.

De resto passei a ter um restaurante fixo para ir almoçar: A Muralha, na rua que vai da Pç do Giraldo à Sé. É o local onde fui melhor atendido, regra geral não são nada simpáticos nos restaurantes e cafés da tua cidade. Ou então sou eu que tive a pontaria de ir aos piores! :lol:


----------



## João R

Xico205 said:


> Este senhor anda neste forum com o unico pretexto de insultar toda a gente. Esta agressão gratuita pode-se ler na secção Lisboa em imagens, no thread Panteão Nacional e Campo de Santa Clara. ^^


É muito difícil superar o xico, ora leiam...



João R said:


> Isto para não falar do vocabulário e dos adjectivos que utiliza, do mais requintado que existe, passo a citar:
> 
> Mer.., merdo... , ..dassse, perfume de pêg.., fodi.., enrab...., Basa...





Xico205 said:


> Eu acho que foi o Joãozinho paneleiro que estava a precisar de satisfazer melhor o rabinho do seu namorado nandinho com um vibrador ao gosto dele. :nuts:





Xico205 said:


> Eu devo ter perfume de pêga para me andares a perseguir! BASA...:bash:





Xico205 said:


> Atrasado mental, burro, camelo, estupido, empreendedor da treta. :bash:^^:nuts:





Xico205 said:


> Pois, os que trabalham e que são roubados, chulados e enrabados todos os dias. ^^:bash:


----------



## João R

Xico205 said:


> Este senhor anda neste forum com o unico pretexto de insultar toda a gente. Esta agressão gratuita pode-se ler na secção Lisboa em imagens, no thread Panteão Nacional e Campo de Santa Clara a um user que pouco frequenta este forum. ^^


Xico, faz um requote à citação que eu fiz, acrescentei uma frase, vai lá ver!


----------



## Xico205

É pena não teres citado os teus comentarios que deram origem a esses, para ver quem começa com insultos gratuitos e quem diz coisas mais graves. ^^ :bash:


----------



## Marisitah

É por estas coisas que uma pessoa vai perdendo a vontade de vir cá ao forum...


----------



## Barragon

Já viram meninos?


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

O que eu vejo é a moderação a não fazer nada e quando faz é só depois de alguém chamar a atenção (e isto quando faz alguma coisa, porque parece que o matrícula foi banido por ter usado má linguagem, coisa que o papagaio azul usa numa escala bem mais escandalosa há meses...). Ora isso no meu dicionário chama-se...


----------



## João R

Xico205 said:


> É pena não teres citado os teus comentarios que deram origem a esses, para ver quem começa com insultos gratuitos e quem diz coisas mais graves. ^^ :bash:


Porque é que não os citas....

Hmm.... se calhar é porque não existem!

Tu é que és o mal criado que passa logo para a ofensa gratuita!


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## Xico205

João R said:


> Porque é que não os citas....
> 
> Hmm.... se calhar é porque não existem!
> 
> Tu é que és o mal criado que passa logo para a ofensa gratuita!


Porque tenho mais que fazer que ir atras da tua mesquinhez e inutilidade. :toilet:


----------



## Barragon

só com aquelas que não metem a nota


----------



## luisribeiro

Barra, és pole dancer?


----------



## geographico*

Moderação, ainda estou à espera de resposta:

1-gostaria de saber como devo, a partir de agora, dizer a uma pessoa que ela está a mentir quando tal aconteça.

2-Já agora, gostaria que me elucidassem acerca da vossa noção de insulto, para não me arriscar a reincidir.

Caso contrário, serei forçado a concluir que as sanções são atribuídas de modo arbitrário.


----------



## SR-71

Apagar.


----------



## Barragon

geographico sugiro que pesquises sobre a palavra moderação. Nem 8 nem 80.

Digamos que a forma e intensidade de se dizer a uma pessoa que esta está a mentir tem limites. 

1. quando dizemos a alguém que este é mentiroso, a pessoa ofende-se e o resto da discussão é realizada com alguma tensão.

2. Se referires que a afirmação que o outro não é a mais correta por isto, isto e aquilo.. a outra pessoa já não fica tão ofendida.

Por vezes utilizas de facto a 2ª opção, mas quando utilizas a 1ª várias e várias vezes... ultrapassas um certo limite.


----------



## Fern

Este thread tornou-se no thread da choradeira...


----------



## ERVATUGA

luisribeiro said:


> Barra, és pole dancer?


Como ele pode








fat people are really hard to kidnap


----------



## toniho

Geographico, da próxima tens que dizer coisas como as que vou citar abaixo que já não te acontece nada:



> Eu acho que foi o Joãozinho paneleiro que estava a precisar de satisfazer melhor o rabinho do seu namorado nandinho com um vibrador ao gosto dele. nomes fictícios)





> Eu tambem não ando a dar o rabinho a terceiros, já tu...





> Precisamente por não teres tresandas a roto por todos os lados.





> És um puto estupido daqueles que leva porrada de todos na escola e vens para a net armado em que és o maior. Um conselho, arranja uma vida util, larga a panasquice e deixa de ser puto.





> Tens bom remédio, volta para o buraco donde vieste. Não andas cá há muito tempo e o forum funciona melhor sem ti. Atrasado mental, burro, camelo, estupido, empreendedor da treta.





> Acho normalissimo esse comentário vindo de brasileiros. É com cada pérola que aqueles abortos vomitam. ^^:bash:


Em vez de mentiroso também podias ter dito que ele gosta de levar com troncos de pinheiro pelo traseiro acima, que isso também é permitido aqui - não foi é dito pela mesma pessoa dos comentários acima.


----------



## fidalgo

oh toniho tens de ir aos convivios, para poderes dizer o que quiseres sem consequencias.
no fundo é tipo bilderberg, mas à escala do SSC tuga


----------



## Barragon

Os convívios são basicamente encontros de networking


----------



## fidalgo

foi hoje o sorteio da 1a e 2a liga.

como é? vamos poder falar de futebol aqui no tópico ou ainda não é este ano que se ganha tomates para punir desordeiros?


----------



## Gouveia

Isso é acusar a moderaçao de falta de tomates, o que corresponde a ofensa verbal..

Será que a moderaçao tem tomates para punir o fidalgo?


----------



## fidalgo

confesso que isso é algo que tenho vindo a esperar desde que contesto publicamente a actuação da moderação.

mas como já houve que tivesse sugerido a outro user que fosse levar no cu, (sem punição), não espero que o que escrevi acima seja motivo de punição, até porque não é mentira nenhuma. os topicos de futebol foram encerrados, e posteriormente "impedidos" de serem criados porque havia um grupo de foristas que não sabia debater e comentar o assunto como pessoas normais, e como a moderação, não gosta de usar as ferramentas à disposição para um bom funcionamento do forum e convivencia entre os foristas, escolheram o caminho mais facil, a proibição, a censura.

isto dos precedentes é uma coisa engraçada


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Gouveia said:


> Isso é acusar a moderaçao de falta de tomates, o que corresponde a ofensa verbal..
> 
> Será que a moderaçao tem tomates para punir o fidalgo?


desculpa lá gouveia, mas o fidalgo é dos formuers mais correctos que por aqui anda.


----------



## Lino

mas seria bom poder discutir a bola e desporto em geral.


----------



## Barragon

Não acho mau reabrirmos pedro.

Os primeiros a abusar seriam logo punidos.

O que achais? fazemos uma poll?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Não é preciso fazer poll :nuts: com o teu comentário eles já estão avisados.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pronto, abri um thread relativo a tudo o que é desporto aqui: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643460

Agora portem-se bem, se não :gunz:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Barragon said:


> Não acho mau reabrirmos pedro.
> 
> Os primeiros a abusar seriam logo punidos.
> 
> O que achais? fazemos uma poll?


não é preciso uma poll. É necessário uma moderação que desempenhe activamente a sua função.

Se o thread começar a descambar, que se punam os desordeiros. Não vão pela via mais simples, a do encerramento o thread. Não privem os forumers interessados no debate construtivo e civilizado de comentar só por meia dúzia de badamecos.


----------



## fidalgo

paradise at Tagus said:


> não é preciso uma poll. É necessário uma moderação que desempenhe activamente a sua função.
> 
> Se o thread começar a descambar, que se punam os desordeiros. Não vão pela via mais simples, a do encerramento o thread. Não privem os forumers interessados no debate construtivo e civilizado de comentar só por meia dúzia de badamecos.


precisamente

e seria bom, à semelhança de outros espaços, que quando a moderação abrisse o tópico, esclarecesse muito bem no primeiro comentário, o que é permitido ou não. que marcasse a linha entre o aceitável e o inaceitável, para não haver mais uma vez critérios manhosos e dificeis de perceber


----------



## fidalgo

Existe um tópico chamado "Arrábida..." e outro chamado "Serra da Arrábida" porquê?

Porque é que não se fundem?
podiam dar o titulo de "Parque Natural da Serra da Arrábida"


----------



## Babete

Então e o Portugal Photo Contest desta semana, não há? :dunno:


----------



## Barragon

Existiram uns problemas técnicos  sorry


----------



## Barragon

fidalgo said:


> Existe um tópico chamado "Arrábida..." e outro chamado "Serra da Arrábida" porquê?
> 
> Porque é que não se fundem?
> podiam dar o titulo de "Parque Natural da Serra da Arrábida"


Boa ideia :yes:


----------



## Lino

Barragon said:


> Existiram uns problemas técnicos  sorry


falta de um tintol ou um portinho para inspiração


----------



## Barragon

:lol: é mais um medronho


----------



## Scofieldd

sendo eu novo por estas bandas e tendo uma visão geral, diferente dos foristas que por aqui andam à mais tempo ia propor duas medidas que acho insignificantes à primeira vista mas uteís na realidade.


1ª reparei que todos os posts tem um ícone para uma pessoa clicar para fazer like e o contrario para fazer deslike???

2ª Como em todos os fóruns existem foristas bons ,foristas maus, foristas amigáveis , foristas problemáticos, foristas protegidos, foristas marcados, era bom que cada forista tivesse junto ao seus dados o tipo de forista que é aqui no fórum, categoria essa atribuída pela moderação, pois seria uma ferramenta útil para quem aqui anda e não se quer chatear.


----------



## fidalgo

no ponto 2, adicionava também o forista clone


----------



## Lino

Epá, isso já cheira a muita inside information. Já estive e estou em n foruns e nunca ninguém teve disso. Há categorias por número de posts, nunca por qualidade.


----------



## Barragon

fidalgo said:


> no ponto 2, adicionava também o forista clone


:lol: sempre em grande


----------



## Scofieldd

Com poucos dias de fórum estou a pensar seriamente na minha continuidade, pois parece me que este fórum esta viciado e 70% dos foristas deste espaço pertencem a uma única pessoa que deve ter várias personalidades. Eis a MP que recebi a qual deixou me chocado, não divulgo por razões obvias o seu remetente.


*"sobre as tuas ideias* 
ia dar merda o Barragon e os seus clones votariam em massa naqueles que não gostam e uma coisa que seria para ser seria viraria merda

Nas votações do Premio Marquises de Ouro é manipulado para os merdas ligados ao Barragon terem as melhores pontuações e os alvos abater terem as piores pontuações "


----------



## RoadsterRunner

^^

Temos uma pequena ideia de quem possa ser ...

:nuts:

Quem já anda por aqui há algum tempo sabe que determinada(s) personagem(ns) sofre de um grave problema psicológico, e para não andar a falar sozinho arma confusões dessas apenas e so para tentar ofender os outros sempre que pode.
Mas como viste, esse(s) utilizador(es) são facilmente identificáveis, logo és tu que decides deixar-te intimidar ou não ...


----------



## Scofieldd

RoadsterRunner said:


> ^^
> 
> Temos uma pequena ideia de quem possa ser ...
> 
> :nuts:
> 
> Quem já anda por aqui há algum tempo sabe que determinada(s) personagem(ns) sofre de um grave problema psicológico, e para não andar a falar sozinho arma confusões dessas apenas e so para tentar ofender os outros sempre que pode.
> Mas como viste, esse(s) utilizador(es) são facilmente identificáveis, logo és tu que decides deixar-te intimidar ou não ...


 

"Profissional da desordem"???? lol


----------



## Lino

Não ligues a alguns personagens que mandam mp's ó rapaz. Não sou clone do Barra, ele teria que ser o Fernando Pessoa para tal.


----------



## geographico*

Scofieldd said:


> Com poucos dias de fórum estou a pensar seriamente na minha continuidade, pois parece me que este fórum esta viciado e 70% dos foristas deste espaço pertencem a uma única pessoa que deve ter várias personalidades.


Parabéns pela perspicácia!

Como vês, não é preciso pedir à moderação para colocar rótulos; percebe-se quem é quem em pouco tempo... :lol:

PS: Vais ver que há certos foristas que só aparecem a público quando se fala de determinados assuntos com determinadas pessoas. No entanto, aparecem tão depressa como se estivessem estado sempre actualizados "ao minuto" sobre o que se passa no fórum. São certos "profissionais" que só servem para criar confusão e boicotar o debate sobre os temas que não lhes interessam. Tira as tuas próprias conclusões... :cheers:


----------



## RoadsterRunner

:lol:

E com um post "cataram-se" 2 ...

:rofl:


----------



## Scofieldd

RoadsterRunner said:


> :lol:
> 
> E com um post "cataram-se" 2 ...
> 
> :rofl:


 

ainda não percebi esse "mistério" que por aqui anda, hoje recebi novamente duas mps, misteriosas por um forista que se autentitu-la de Ghost e que sabe muita coisa. Soube que o principal moderador é um Andre Barragon.


----------



## alentejolover

You are going back to Fox River!!


----------



## Andre_idol

fidalgo said:


> no ponto 2, adicionava também o forista clone


touché


----------



## Scofieldd

alentejolover said:


> You are going back to Fox River!!


 
quanto a nós eu já te disse, estes dias vou a Évora e podíamos encontrar-nos , gostava conhecer a tua cela...


----------



## ERVATUGA

opcorn:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Barragon said:


> A Meteorologia, como assunto, não é algo que seja necessário um registo temporal.


neste fórum não. A maioria dos comentários que são lá postados não têm valor científico, remetem para observações que o senso comum faz quando olha para o céu. :lol:

num fórum exlusivamente dedicado à area faz todo o sentido o registo temporal.


----------



## fidalgo

por outro lado, aqui no forum espanhol, a partir do momento que a sugestão de novos threads periodicamente foi levantada, deixaram de o fazer, pois não havia o porquê de retalhar as discussões. Assim, apenas no subforum da Extremadura, o topico de "Badajoz (V)" começou em 2008 e já vai em 440 paginas. "comercio de Badajoz" começou em 2006 e tem 376 paginas, "obras em Badajoz (III)" iniciou em 2007 e tem 311 paginas. "aeroporto de Badajoz (II)", de 2008 tem 410 paginas
poderia ir buscar outros exemplos mais movimentados, mas creio que este chega

será que eles não vêm as supostas vantagens que aqui a moderação sugere, ou não existem mesmo vantagens nisto?
porque é que continuamos a encerrar e a encher o forum de topicos, que a maior parte das vezes nem chega a duas duzias de paginas?


----------



## João RR

E já agora, um Thread com notícias no Sub-Forum: "Alem Fronteiras"


----------



## fidalgo

^^ Existe um tópico chamado "Notícias do Mundo" no majestic.


----------



## João RR

Sim, mas esse thread é muito generalizado, fala de tudo e mais alguma coisa, este era um thread mais relacionado com projectos e notícias de arquitectura, faz muito mais sentido estar no Sub-Forum: "Alem-Fronteiras".


----------



## João RR

^^Ou não, se calhar o melhor é mesmo colocar as notícias na cidade em questão.


----------



## fidalgo

tens este
"- Arquitectura e Engenharia Além-Fronteiras -" com tracinhos e tudo


----------



## Barragon

Exato.

Concordo convosco, mas temos que ver então quais os threads que beneficiam de separação temporal e aqueles que afinal viu-se que não era relevante.

Temos duas hipóteses depois:

1. Fundem-se os threads anteriores e tira-se a referência do ano.
2. Não se funde o thread e tira-se a referência do ano.


----------



## ERVATUGA

fidalgo said:


> tens este
> "- Arquitectura e Engenharia Além-Fronteiras -" com tracinhos e tudo


Os tracinhos fazem toda a diferença :cheers:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Barragon said:


> Exato.
> 
> Concordo convosco, mas temos que ver então quais os threads que beneficiam de separação temporal e aqueles que afinal viu-se que não era relevante.
> 
> Temos duas hipóteses depois:
> 
> 1. Fundem-se os threads anteriores e tira-se a referência do ano.
> 2. Não se funde o thread e tira-se a referência do ano.


Os threads com referência temporal não podem ser fundidos com os threads anteriores pois estes já se encontram encerrados. Basta retirar-se a referência do ano presente no título.


----------



## fidalgo

Barragon said:


> Exato.
> 
> Concordo convosco, mas temos que ver então quais os threads que beneficiam de separação temporal e aqueles que afinal viu-se que não era relevante.
> 
> Temos duas hipóteses depois:
> 
> 1. Fundem-se os threads anteriores e tira-se a referência do ano.
> 2. Não se funde o thread e tira-se a referência do ano.


eu escolheria a hipótese 1, até era o que eu pensava que iria ser feito, quando deixou de se separar as discussões em (I), (II), (III) etc. mas compreendo que isso possa dar algum trabalho, e se se ficar pela hipotese 2 já considero positivo.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Começar, de repente, a fundir threads é capaz de criar alguma confusão. Opta-se por uma solução gradual, retirando-se apenas a referência temporal presente no título.

Outra situação: acho que não tem qualquer cabimento existir um thread de economia apenas com notícias positivas.


----------



## ERVATUGA

paradise at Tagus said:


> Começar, de repente, a fundir threads é capaz de criar alguma confusão. Opta-se por uma solução gradual, retirando-se apenas a referência temporal presente no título.
> 
> Outra situação: acho que não tem qualquer cabimento existir um thread de economia apenas com notícias positivas.


Para as notícias negativas já temos os telejornais nacionais.


----------



## fidalgo

Política [2010-2011] Política [2012] Política [2013]

Economia Portuguesa [2009] Economia [2010] Economia [2011] Economia [2012] Economia [2013]

STCP [2008-2011] STCP [2012] STCP [2013]

SMTUC [2008-2011]: 100 Anos SMTUC [2012] SMTUC [2013]

Carris [2009-2010] Carris [2011] Carris [2012] Carris [2013]

Estradas de Portugal
Estradas de Portugal [II]
Estradas de Portugal [III]
Estradas de Portugal [IV]
Estradas de Portugal [V]
Estradas de Portugal [VI]
Estradas de Portugal [VII]
Estradas de Portugal [VIII]
Estradas de Portugal [IX]
Estradas de Portugal [X] 
Estradas de Portugal [XI]
Estradas de Portugal [2009]
Estradas de Portugal [2010]
Estradas de Portugal [2011]
Estradas de Portugal [2012]
Estradas de Portugal [2013]

TGV em Portugal [2012] TGV em Portugal [2013] + este, e este, e mais este, e ainda este

Metropolitano de Lisboa 
Metropolitano de Lisboa [II] 
Metropolitano de Lisboa [2007]
Metropolitano de Lisboa [2008] 
Metropolitano de Lisboa [2009]
Metropolitano de Lisboa [2010]
Metropolitano de Lisboa [2011]
Metropolitano de Lisboa [2012]
Metropolitano de Lisboa [2013]

Metro do Porto I
Metro do Porto II
Metro do Porto III
Metro do Porto IV
Metro do Porto V
Metro do Porto VI
Metro do Porto VII
Metro do Porto VIII
Metro do Porto IX
Metro do Porto X
Metro do Porto 2009
Metro do Porto 2010
Metro do Porto 2011
Metro do Porto 2012
Metro do Porto [2013]

curiosamente no que toca a transportes, a secção dos aeroportos não tem o hábito de retalharem os tópicos, excepto este, creio

E um aeroporto em Coimbra? E um aeroporto em Coimbra? [II]


----------



## paradise at Tagus

> Para as notícias negativas já temos os telejornais nacionais.


as notícias positivas sobre economia podem ser postadas no próprio thread de economia. Aliás, era assim que se fazia.


----------



## ERVATUGA

fidalgo said:


> Política [2010-2011] Política [2012] Política [2013]
> 
> Economia Portuguesa [2009] Economia [2010] Economia [2011] Economia [2012] Economia [2013]
> 
> STCP [2008-2011] STCP [2012] STCP [2013]
> 
> SMTUC [2008-2011]: 100 Anos SMTUC [2012] SMTUC [2013]
> 
> Carris [2009-2010] Carris [2011] Carris [2012] Carris [2013]
> 
> Estradas de Portugal
> Estradas de Portugal [II]
> Estradas de Portugal [III]
> Estradas de Portugal [IV]
> Estradas de Portugal [V]
> Estradas de Portugal [VI]
> Estradas de Portugal [VII]
> Estradas de Portugal [VIII]
> Estradas de Portugal [IX]
> Estradas de Portugal [X]
> Estradas de Portugal [XI]
> Estradas de Portugal [2009]
> Estradas de Portugal [2010]
> Estradas de Portugal [2011]
> Estradas de Portugal [2012]
> Estradas de Portugal [2013]


Faltam 5 meses para 2014 :banana:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

fundir estes três threads

Portinho da Arrábida 
Arrábida - Convento e Vistas do Alto da Serra 
Parque Natural da Arrábida

com este


----------



## fidalgo

paradise at Tagus said:


> fundir estes três threads
> 
> Portinho da Arrábida - Paraíso Escondido
> Arrábida - Convento e Vistas do Alto da Serra
> Parque Natural da Arrábida
> 
> com este


o do convento, já contesto, porque é sobre um edificio especifico, já o do portinho ou o outro poderia se fundir, NMO


----------



## paradise at Tagus

fidalgo said:


> o do convento, já contesto, porque é sobre um edificio especifico, já o do portinho ou o outro poderia se fundir, NMO


não tem muitas fotos do convento. A maioria é sobre as vistas obtidas do alto da serra; ainda tem fotos tiradas a SECIL e uma ou outra da fortaleza do outão. Começou bem, mas depois generalizou-se.

Se fosse apenas do convento, do edifício em si, abria-se uma excepção.


----------



## Lino

há pessoas aqui que são verdadeiras ovelhinhas, tenho muita pena por não poderem pensar da vossa cabecinha sem terem de ir buscar piadas de mau gosto.


----------



## fidalgo

Lino said:


> há pessoas aqui que são verdadeiras ovelhinhas, tenho muita pena por não poderem pensar da vossa cabecinha sem terem de ir buscar piadas de mau gosto.


isso deve ser para mim, pois chamaste-me de ovelhinha noutro topico.

então vou-te chamar de burro, pois tens palas nos olhos e não lês o que escrevo.

vou citar



fidalgo said:


> pois, é muito preocupante, ..., embora racionalmente não seja de todo admissível.


pois, com isto que escrevi sou mesmo um apologista de movimentos fascistas


quanto ao resto que escreveste, seguiu participação para a moderação.
nunca insultei ninguem aqui neste forum e não admito ser insultado, mas caso (e espero que não) a moderação ignore a tua má educação, não tenho problemas em te insultar forte e feio


----------



## Lino

Também seguiu participação sobre o teu meme. Já tinhas ameaçado com o meme, agora concretizaste, tudo porque tenho uma opinião própria e porque a afirmo. Foste em frente e insultaste-me em público e não pude deixar em branco. Por mais que discorde contigo e com outros, e já tive trocas muito azedas de opiniões, nunca ninguém foi tão longe como criar uma imagem a gozar. 
Eu tenho uma opinião própria e o fórum é mesmo para troca de perspectivas sobre o tema. E tu violaste o meu espaço de opinião porque eu não quero abandonar essa opinião baseada em experiência e factos reais.


----------



## fidalgo

insultar não insultei, não sejas mentiroso
gozei sim, e gozar não é proibido, ao contrario de insultar, que foi o que fizeste
fica ao julgamento da moderação, se vai usar a nº21 propositadamente para te proteger, (o que não me surpreenderia) ou agir de acordo com as regras que eles próprios redigiram.
se até ao final do dia não houver qualquer reacção terás a minha resposta no local apropriado


----------



## Lino

A imagem é um insulto. Não é uma brincadeira, é um insulto pois passaste de uma ameaça que aconteceu há tempos à prática naquela imagem. Não foi só uma palavra e nem foi colocada em mensagem privada.

1. Não estão permitidos insultos, agressões pessoais directas e indirectas 

ao publicar a imagem, depois da ameaça, violaste logo este ponto.


----------



## fidalgo

oh coitadinho, sentiu-se insultado, foi? e o que é que isso tem a ver?
não sabes a diferença entre ser insultado e sentir-se insultado?

continuo à espera de uma reacção da equipa de moderação, se afinal permitem que se mande um forista para o ******* ou não


----------



## Lino

Não senti no sentido que querias dar. Foi só o facto de teres ido tão baixo no insulto que nem merece que me irrite mais. És um intolerante de primeira.


----------



## fidalgo

afinal sentiste-te insultado por uma imagem ou não?

é que eu fui efectivamente insultado e não foi por uma interpretação que dei de uma imagem, foi mesmo por palavras, letra por letra.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

que tal resolverem as vossas quezílias através de PM? Duvido muito que as resolvam, mas poupem-nos a este espectáculo.


----------



## fidalgo

paradise at Tagus said:


> que tal resolverem as vossas quezílias através de PM? Duvido muito que as resolvam, mas poupem-nos a este espectáculo.


eu já enviei PM a quem tinha de enviar, não fui eu que expus a situação publicamente neste topico


----------



## alentejolover

O inicio do ano não está a ser nada bom para o fidalgo oke:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

fidalgo said:


> eu já enviei PM a quem tinha de enviar, não fui eu que expus a situação publicamente neste topico


uma vez feita denúncia a quem de direito, escusam de andar aqui no bate boca.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

alentejolover said:


> O inicio do ano não está a ser nada bom para o fidalgo oke:


quem borrou a pintura nesta história foi o lino. :lol:


----------



## fidalgo

paradise at Tagus said:


> quem borrou a pintura nesta história foi o lino. :lol:


eu sei que não reúno muitas simpatias, mas desde que seja honesto comigo mesmo estou-me nas tintas se não houver ninguém a dar-me palmadinhas nas costas


----------



## alentejolover

Até com o "projectos do Alentejo" tu implicaste...e lá conseguiste o que querias


----------



## paradise at Tagus

fidalgo said:


> *eu sei que não reúno muitas simpatias*, mas desde que seja honesto comigo mesmo estou-me nas tintas se não houver ninguém a dar-me palmadinhas nas costas


talvez te achem um pouco antipático por causa do tom subjacente em alguns dos teus comentários, mas isso não faz de ti uma má pessoa. A verdade é que não podemos agradar todos.


----------



## fidalgo

alentejolover said:


> Até com o "projectos do Alentejo" tu implicaste...e lá conseguiste o que querias


e com todos os outros inuteis "[2014]" que surgiram a 1 de Janeiro, mas por algum motivo julgas que eu estava só a implicar contigo
vá-se lá perceber


----------



## alentejolover

Foi esse thread que tu referenciaste, o do Alentejo


----------



## Lino

paradise at Tagus said:


> quem borrou a pintura nesta história foi o lino. :lol:


só fui dando a minha opinião no tópico correspondente, o meme era escusado. Já troquei palavras muito azedas sobre assuntos com várias pessoas e ninguém fez isto.
Reportei o comportamento e não a pessoa em si. Respeito todos, mas gosto de que me respeitem também. Apenas isso.
inspira fundo... 123... expira...


----------



## paradise at Tagus

eu acho que perdeste a razão ao mandá-lo para certo sítio. Ele só gozou contigo por causa daquele post, o qual, para ser franco contigo, não batia a bota com a perdigota.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Eu concordo com o Fidalgo, mas como a moderação é uma *inutilidade*, poupo os dedos a reclamar com o que quer que seja. Por isso, ó moderador, pára lá com essa coisa de dizer que só o fidalgo é que acha o que acha. Ele tem toda a razão. Palhaçada de ter n threads sobre a mesma coisa.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Por isso é que Portugal está como está, não é verdade? Se ninguém diz nada, achas que vamos adivinhar o que vos está a passar pela cabeça?
De qualquer forma, soubeste usar um tom mais cordial.


----------



## toniho

Realmente é preciso ter uma lata descomunal.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

pedrodepinto said:


> Por isso é que Portugal está como está, não é verdade? Se ninguém diz nada, achas que vamos adivinhar o que vos está a passar pela cabeça?
> De qualquer forma, soubeste usar um tom mais cordial.


Precisas de ver no dicionário o significado da palavra _inútil_ e reflectir onde é que isso afecta o feedback que sua excelência pretende ter.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Não, não é necessário, obrigado. Ainda sei distinguir inútil do seguinte:



fidalgo said:


> quase que dá vontade de te mandar para o *******, visto que isso, só merece uma infracção.


----------



## fidalgo

pois, sou insultado, reporto o comentário em causa e a moderação ignora-o como que gozando na minha cara

depois vem dizer que: ah levou uma infracção

queres o quê, uma vénia à prestação da moderação?


----------



## pedrodepinto

Eu só quero que me respeites a mim e à Moderação. Como já disse, estar descontente não implica insultar as pessoas :yes:.


----------



## Barragon

ó pedro de vez em quando há sempre uns cães que ladram mais. Talvez sintam a necessidade de vir descarregar para a internete


----------



## fidalgo

há uns cães que ladram e há outros que querem é andar em círculos a tentar apanhar o cu

quando os segundos têm mais poder que os primeiros de certeza que dá merda


----------



## paradise at Tagus

^^que estoiro!!!

ó barra, quem semeia ventos colhe tempestades. :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## Barragon

Foi só para terminar com a conversa


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Barragon said:


> ó pedro de vez em quando há sempre uns cães que ladram mais. Talvez sintam a necessidade de vir descarregar para a internete


Isto é linguagem própria de um moderador?


----------



## Barragon

tu é que sabes


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Barragon said:


> tu é que sabes


A classe (ou falta dela) vem sempre à superfície.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Barragon said:


> Foi só para terminar com a conversa


ó barra poupa-me! Depois não se admirem de o forum estar a morrer.

um forum com uma moderação forte e eficaz trará mais melhor participação. Infelizmente, o que salta à vista é um forum cada vez mais moribundo, onde predomina a falta de ideias, de bons debates e, ao que parece, de educação.


----------



## fidalgo

é bom saber que a moderação concorda comigo apesar de eu ter sido penalizado por defender o ponto de vista correcto


retirar a data que estava à frente do topico "Que Música Ouvem?" é apenas o reconhecimento de que os vossos argumentos sempre tiveram pés de barro, e com o tempo, quando perderem os vossos complexos reaccionários, irão assumir a prática que defendo


----------



## Tchokan

ERVATUGA said:


>


Se forem salgadas, dás-me uma?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Tchokan said:


> Se forem salgadas, dás-me uma?












Mas são açucaradas.


----------



## Tchokan

Ohhh, nãaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao!!!


----------



## Reflex

A minha opinião valerá o que vale e é apenas mais uma no meio de tantas outras (pessoalmente defendo a manutenção do sistema atual por uma questão de organização dos próprios threads, naturalmente quando se trata de thread com algumas centenas de páginas). Mas porque não se deixa a questão dos threads com o [ano] on hold e lá mais para o final do ano se abre uma poll para se decidir se a partir de 2015 se continua com o mesmo método ou não. E a maioria que decida. O que me parece é que talvez não faça muito sentido fazê-lo agora, já com o 2014 a decorrer e os referidos threads em andamento, quando se chegasse a outubro ou novembro logo se abria a poll e durante umas duas semanas o pessoal votava e logo se via qual seria a opinião da maioria.


----------



## Reflex

E já agora... como é que ficou a questão das marquises? Já foram (e eu ainda não os encontrei) ou ainda serão divulgados os resultados?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Reflex said:


> E já agora... como é que ficou a questão das marquises? Já foram (e eu ainda não os encontrei) ou ainda serão divulgados os resultados?


Lisboa entre outras tantas cidades por este país fora ainda tem muitas marquises. Não consegues vê-las :?


----------



## Barragon

As marquises saírão em breve


----------



## ERVATUGA

Barragon said:


> As marquises saírão em breve


António Costa :rock:


----------



## Reflex

ERVATUGA said:


> Lisboa entre outras tantas cidades por este país fora ainda tem muitas marquises. Não consegues vê-las :?


Nop, com o estore fechado não consigo ver grande coisa. E é de noite...


----------



## ERVATUGA

Reflex said:


> Nop, com o estore fechado não consigo ver grande coisa. E é de noite...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050695​
I know, i'm a friend :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Lino

só porque amam as ditas


----------



## Reflex

Onde é que fica isso?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Reflex said:


> Onde é que fica isso?


Agualva-Cacém no concelho de Sintra.


----------



## Lino

delete


----------



## Gouveia

Eu ultimamente ando a participar menos, mas vou partilhar uma sugestao.Ha muito que gostava de ver no forum uma secçao dedica as regioes, mas num conceito de competitividade turistica, e portanto divididas territorialmente nesse sentido. Desde o Minho como um todo até ao Litoral Alentejano ou Algarve (dividido ou nao), seriam postadas as fotos das ferias ou novas obras e etc, tal como é feito, mas por sub regioes. Isto porque somos um pequeno pais, é muita terriola que nao faz sentido ser vista individualmente. Muita vez o que vamos conhecer é a zona, as caracteristicas proprias da zona, e nao a cidade individualmente, dai que acho que se podia ter no forum uma aproximaçao semelhante, sem mudar nada do que ja existe. Seria mais interessante avaliar algumas opçoes e necessidades, de acordnd com uma imagem regional de determinadas caracteristicas paisagisticas e da capacidade de oferta desta como um todo...,ou entao nao.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Não.


----------



## Gouveia

ok


----------



## Barragon

Então sugeres a junção dos projetos às imagens e ficava tudo num âmbito regional


----------



## Barragon

Que estrutura sugeres então?


----------



## fidalgo

não lhes compliques a vida, Gouveia


----------



## Barragon

fidalgo não queremos as tuas opiniões


----------



## fidalgo

podem não querer mas vou continuar a dar. sou assim. altruísta 

até porque devagarinho vocês vão seguindo as minhas sugestões.


----------



## fidalgo

e também vou continuar a criticar-vos quando entendo justo, vou continuar a denunciar insultos à minha pessoa quando ocorrerem, apesar de ignorarem a denuncia se o insulto vier de um dos vossos protegidos

e quando vocês se fartarem de brincar aos ditadores e tiverem achado que já mataram o forum o suficiente e se puserem a andar, vou cá estar para ajudar quem esteja disposto a o levantar de novo


----------



## toniho

Reflex said:


> Por falar nisso, não seria melhor os moderadores podiam modificar o announcement das regras de modo a incluir isso?


LOLOL que sonhador. A seguir o que queres? Que comecem as cumprir as regras, não?


----------



## Barragon

toniho o Reflex já foi moderador.


----------



## fidalgo

e deixou saudades


----------



## Gouveia

Volta reflexo..


----------



## Fern

Pedia à moderação que estivesse mais atenta às provocações do JoaoMiranda. Uma coisa é fazer uma crítica outra é estar constantemente a provocar em todos os threads sobre Lisboa.


----------



## JoaoMiranda

Fern said:


> Pedia à moderação que estivesse mais atenta às provocações do JoaoMiranda. Uma coisa é fazer uma crítica outra é estar constantemente a provocar em todos os threads sobre Lisboa.


Provocar? Deixei uma pergunta muito simples na thread: 



JoaoMiranda said:


> A questão que se coloca é perceber se é um museu a ser pago pela CML ou vai ser mais outro para os contribuintes portugueses pagarem.



Vejamos as respostas:



PTBlackBird said:


> O fundamental no meio disto é perceber quando é que tu te calas com essa *conversa da merda*! Essa esquizofrenia deixou de dar pena e agora já só irrita.





PTBlackBird said:


> Se fosse eu a decidir, pagava a um jagunço para te encontrar *a ti e aos teus amigos da ganza* e organizava um leilão para vos vender a uma máfia oriental qualquer (ouvi dizer que os chineses são organizados e pagam bem por mão de obra não remunerada).





PTBlackBird said:


> Vai mas é ver a Rua Sésamo e *cala-te*!





Luís Raposo Alves said:


> epá, *cala a boca*! só vens chatear.
> 
> olha, vai pó forum da tua terra mas é, para ver se desenvolves aquilo.



*Tudo provocações. Tudo. Nenhum de vocês se dignou a responder a uma pergunta simples e pragmática. Agora digam, quem está a provocar verdadeiramente? *


----------



## Barragon

JoaoMiranda foste avisado.


----------



## Gouveia

Hello? Eco..eco..eco...


----------



## Lino

Esta não percebo... então ele faz uma questão lógica, é insultado de alto a baixo e é ele que foi avisado?? É como ser atropelado e culpar a vítima :bash:


----------



## PRB

Barragon said:


> JoaoMiranda foste avisado.


Agradecia à moderação que fizesse algo relativamente ao utilizador Gouveia, cujo os ataques, provocações e picardias tem sido uma constante no thread dos projectos e noticias do Porto.


----------



## Scofieldd

esse Gouveia é cronico, não percebo porque não o mandam também um ano de brig.


----------



## Barragon

Pela mesma razão porque não te mandámos já


----------



## PRB

Bela maneira de fugir ao assunto...


----------



## jmsr

Barra:
Sugiro a abertura de um subforum no "Outros Temas" de modo a que possamos submeter votações, tipo:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=421


----------



## Q.E.D.

Lino said:


> Esta não percebo... então ele faz uma questão lógica, é insultado de alto a baixo e é ele que foi avisado?? É como ser atropelado e culpar a vítima :bash:


Pois, não percebo, parece um fórum da Coreia do Norte hno:


----------



## Scofieldd

Q.E.D. said:


> Pois, não percebo, parece um fórum da Coreia do Norte hno:



tambem ja fui vitima dessas injustiças. O moderador deve ser Bipolar.:lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Já só te falta 2 meses e pouco.


----------



## Lino

Q.E.D. said:


> Pois, não percebo, parece um fórum da Coreia do Norte hno:


Num fórum da Coreia do Norte há um pelotão de fuzilamento à frente e um muro atrás.
Ou cães esfaimados.


----------



## luisribeiro

Um moderador ressabiado, cuja inteligência não é o seu forte, acaba de me mandar calar no sub-fórum café e, usa-se de uma situação ridícula, bastante antiga e externa ao fórum para tentar lucrar sob o assunto... E é isto....

Barra, ganha vergonha e baza!!!


----------



## Barragon

Tens que te queixar ao Jan que é o admin do fórum :yes:

Quanto ao restante... sem comentários. Achas que alguém acreditava quando eu disse? :lol: tu é que te picaste e agora todos sabem que foi verdade :lol:


----------



## Fern

Um pouco de respeito fidalgo.


----------



## geographico*

^^

Que moralidade tem alguém que ainda há uns meses me chamou ignorante com todas as letras para vir pedir "respeito" e para falar em "ataques pessoais"? A moderação fez o quê? Puniu-te? Não, promoveu-te a moderador! :nuts:
Mensagens privadas? Para quê, se não têm quaisquer consequências?


----------



## Fern

Esta discussão acaba aqui.


----------



## fidalgo

Fern said:


> Um pouco de respeito fidalgo.


se calhar, se não tivesse referido que era uma citação de outro user, e tivesse escrito somente isso, de forma seca e quase insultuosa para com o destinatário, teria passado incólume, como habitualmente


----------



## geographico*

Fern said:


> Esta discussão acaba aqui.


Bela forma de lidar com o que não te agrada...


----------



## geographico*

geographico* said:


> ^^
> Isto está a ficar interessante... Agora já não se pode opinar sobre o centralismo. Parece que por aqui qualquer pessoa que tenha opiniões divergentes do novo moderador não pode exprimi-las sem levar uma reprimenda...


Para que se saiba, este post foi considerado uma "infracção" por "linguagem imprópria". Agora pensem... É nisto que dá pôr a moderação em causa neste fórum.


----------



## Fern

A reprimenda foi dada pela atitude e não pelo post. Continuas a infringir as regras ao recusar tratar estes assuntos por pm.


----------



## geographico*

^^

Se os actos da moderação fossem públicos evitava-se este tipo de atitudes dúbias e todos saberiam em que circunstâncias seriam punidos.

Já agora, sobre a questão da reprimenda passada a um forista que se "atreveu" a atacar o centralismo, registo que era para evitar cenas destas que antes os moderadores tinham uma distribuição geográfica mais equilibrada. Em pouco tempo, este fórum, que tinha moderadores pelo menos de Lisboa, Porto e Braga, passou a ter 3 moderadores concentrados entre Cascais e o Barreiro. O resultado está à vista. hno:


----------



## Fern

Não percebo que relação é que isso tem com o que fizeste no thread do 25 de Abril. Se os moderadores fossem do Porto, Braga ou Faro as acções teriam sido as mesmas. E as justificações foram dadas nos próprios threads e aqui.


----------



## Barragon

A questão da distribuição geographica dos moderadores não é relevante. Já tivemos Moderadores do Porto e Braga.

Outros foristas de zonas não centrais foram convidados, como o daniel322 ou Viriatuus por exemplo . Não aceitaram por questões de disponibilidade.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Os threads são espaços de debate, não de ofensas ou ataques pessoais. 

A título de exemplo, se o geographico (no thread do 25/4) estava numa de picar o oponopono, que o tivesse feito via pm ao invés de ter utilizado o thread para o efeito. Isso cria mau ambiente, limita a participação e afasta os outros users.
Em situações análogas, a moderação deve primeiramente chamar à atenção os users em causa. Caso o problema persista, deve avançar com medidas mais penalizadoras para os users desrespeitadores. 
Para quê encerrar um thread se é possivel mandar de brig ou banir os elementos perturbadores!?

Uma outra situação que me tem desagradado é o encerramento de threads só porque users têm uma opinião divergente à da moderação (referência ao joaomiranda) ou por contestação à mesma. 
Numa sociedade dita democrática cada um tem direito à sua opinião, desde que bem fundamentada, a qual deverá ser respeitada. Ora se a moderação decide seguir o caminho da censura, este espaço tornar-se-á hostil e caminhará a passos largos para a sua morte. Decerto que não é isso que queremos!?

Por fim, gostaria que na hora de confrontar os users, em virtude de condutas menos correctas, a moderação pusesse de lado empatias e simpatias pessoais. Não há aqui protegidos nem privilegiados (ou pelo menos não deveria haver).


----------



## Oponopono

Apagado por desnecessário.


----------



## Oponopono

Intervindo uma única vez sobre toda esta maluqueira que estava a deixar passar sem olhar muito para ela, tudo começou num tópico em que eu nem disse nada dado a minha posição ser sobejamente conhecida mas o geographico fez o favor de me trazer à colação. A obcessão do geographico por mim é antiga e, aliás, mesmo durante cerca de um ano e meio em que não andei por cá volta e meia ele lembrava-se de mim. Parece-me algo muito pouco comum em termos sociais, tal obcessão e a forma como lhe ficaram certas coisas vincadas na cabeça e vastamente distorcidas mas também me parece que não é assunto importante como que para gastar demasiado tempo e eu não o irei fazer, de todo em todo. Há coisas que são assim, o geographico é assim, nada a fazer. 

Posto isto, não irei perder mais tempo com o assunto e não intervirei mais sobre este tema. Já percebi muito claramente que o geographico* vai perseguir-me com aquela cantilena até ao fim dos tempos. Não é problema meu e, pela parte que me toca, vai ficar a falar sozinho. Há coisas que são como são, esta é uma delas. É assim, simplesmente. Há coisas com efectiva importância e esta não é, de todo, uma delas.


----------



## Fern

paradise at Tagus said:


> Uma outra situação que me tem desagradado é o encerramento de threads só porque users têm uma opinião divergente à da moderação (referência ao joaomiranda) ou por contestação à mesma.


O João Miranda não foi banido por ter opiniões divergentes à da moderação. Já tinha antecedentes, vários clones (João Miranda é clone do dvf) e usava e abusava da provocação em praticamente todos os threads. Foi avisado por diversas vezes e teve a conta suspensa.
Que threads foram encerrados devido a opiniões divergentes das da moderação?



paradise at Tagus said:


> Por fim, gostaria que na hora de confrontar os users, em virtude de condutas menos correctas, a moderação pusesse de lado empatias e simpatias pessoais. Não há aqui protegidos nem privilegiados (ou pelo menos não deveria haver).


Exemplos?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

o primeiro que me ocorre é o ervatuga. 

Há tb o LRA, que volta e meia manda calar toda a gente.


----------



## Fern

Não se trata de preferências pessoais. O erva não ofende ninguém e já lhe pedimos para ter mais cuidado com a duplicação de threads e notícias. O LRA também já foi avisado para ter mais cuidado com o que escreve.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

o ervatuga continua a fazer off-topic, cria threads para falar de situações particulares de determinados users(thread da prisão, WANTED) ainda por cima em tom irónico.


----------



## fidalgo

Fern said:


> Não se trata de preferências pessoais. O erva não ofende ninguém e já lhe pedimos para ter mais cuidado com a duplicação de threads e notícias.


o ervatuga foi BANIDO do forum, por e cito "Troll/spam/postagens pornográficas", decisão que provocou o regozijo de 19 users.

mas essa decisão não foi tomada pela moderação tuga, e como tal, anulou o ban, ressuscitou-o, para que esse user continuasse a espalhar sobre nós, não o espirito santo, mas o spam e o off-topic de cada dia.
e como está queimado fora do SSCPT, e já que aqui, não só goza de impunidade como lhe anulam as penalizações, concentra sobre nós aquilo que melhor sabe fazer

protegido e privilegiado? claro que não :lol:


----------



## Fern

Não tinha conhecimento disso. Quando vos pedi que fizessem essas denúncias por PM não recebi nada... O botão para denunciar posts e threads também está activo e podem utilizar sabendo que as denúncias não serão ignoradas. Em relação ao thread da prisão, foi decidida a sua manutenção por ser uma versão mais leve de um threads sobre suspensões e banimentos, sendo esta última a solução que prefiro.


----------



## Barragon

O Erva apesar das partes negativas, já foi avisado para reduzir as situações ofensivas/sexuais, o que tem acontecido. Nos últimos tempos existiu alguma situação?

Ele é um forista que contribui muito positivamente para o fórum.


----------



## geographico*

Fern said:


> Eu lido mal com ataques pessoais, provocações e perseguições. Acho que são inaceitáveis num fórum de debate e partilha de informações. Repara no teu último post no thread da economia. Estamos a debater pacificamente ideias divergentes e chegas tu no tom jocoso, passivo-agressivo de sempre, a querer fazer disto mais uma guerra.


Boa, isto agora é assim: cada post sobre assuntos que não te agradem é uma reprimenda para o autor, mesmo que não vão de maneira alguma contra nenhuma regra do fórum. Se achas que é isto que é ser moderador... :nuts:
A extrema-direita chama-lhe "qualidade"...


----------



## lmpanp

Circulo infindo com partida algures mas sem término possível, eis esta discussão!

*Geo*, já sabemos que não gostas do Oponopono, detestas a figura, queres que ele se vá agora que regressou, ver-te livre dele.
Bastou ele voltar ao activo para seres lesto a ir buscar um rol de afirmações caducas de velhas, descontextualizadas das discussões e afrontamentos de então, sobejamente discutidas, rebatidas e avisadas então, com o intuito de arma, não só de arremesso mas sobretudo de pressão sobre a moderação.

Desculpa, mas por esta prática, o extremista, o censor, o impositor estás a ser tu.
Este espaço não é teu, é de todos!

Há mais vida para além do SSC e do Oponopono.
Respira fundo, vai beber um copo e pensa que apesar de tudo a vida é bela.

Boa e Santa Páscoa!


----------



## geographico*

^^

Queria ver se fosse um comunista a dizer o que o Oponopono diz, se dizias o mesmo...
Claro, "respeito e admiração", "coragem", etc.


----------



## lmpanp

Um gajo que detestava mas que sempre respeitei foi precisamente o Álvaro Cunhal.
Até respeito o Diabo se tiver verticalidade, independentemente do seu óbvio e diabólico propósito.

Prefiro mil vezes os que me fazem conhecedor dos seus pensamentos aos que não os assumem ou escondem.
Por piores que sejam, uns são a verdade, os outros engano.


----------



## TugaObserv

geographico* said:


> ^^
> 
> Queria ver se fosse um comunista a dizer o que o Oponopono diz, se dizias o mesmo...
> Claro, "respeito e admiração", "coragem", etc.


Independentemente das ideologias, o que mais prezo neste espaço é a honestidade intelectual e o contributo para os temas postos nas threads. 

Tenho-te por pessoa inteligente e aprecio os teus contributos para o fórum. No entanto fico sempre desagradado quando vejo posts teus, que para qualquer pessoa inteligente têm como objectivo afastar determinadas pessoas do fórum, coisa que para mim roça a desonestidade intelectual.


----------



## TugaObserv

lmpanp said:


> Um gajo que detestava mas que sempre respeitei foi precisamente o Álvaro Cunhal.
> Até respeito o Diabo se tiver verticalidade, independentemente do seu óbvio e diabólico propósito.
> 
> Prefiro mil vezes os que me fazem conhecedor dos seus pensamentos aos que não os assumem ou escondem.
> Por piores que sejam, uns são a verdade, os outros engano.


Não conseguiria dizer melhor.kay:


----------



## fidalgo

encerrem o thread do futebol, sff
e definitivamente


----------



## Pantera_Negra Boavis

lollol


----------



## Pantera_Negra Boavis

lol


----------



## Moderação¨

fidalgo said:


> encerrem o thread do futebol, sff
> e definitivamente




Já foram tomadas medidas, tal não voltará acontecer.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Espero que o encerramento seja temporário até porque não tarda muito está aí o Mundial e o pessoal quer comentar durante o período em que o mesmo decorre.


----------



## fidalgo

paradise at Tagus said:


> Espero que o encerramento seja temporário até porque não tarda muito está aí o Mundial e o pessoal quer comentar durante o período em que o mesmo decorre.


comenta no DLM


----------



## PRB

Agora sou eu que te dou razão, esta moderação deixa muito a desejar, especialmente no que toca a questões de imparcialidade. Enfim...


----------



## 122347

Encerraram o thread mas a moderação teve de deixar a boquinha no último post "Não sabem perder com elegância", porquê que não foi antes "Não sabem ganhar com elegância"? É que parece-me que se nós nãos sabemos perder vocês muito longe estão de saber ganhar

Hipócritas, apaguem as luzes


----------



## PRB

Era mesmo a isso que eu me estava a referir. Houve quem não soubesse ganhar com elegância, e teve de mandar as suas boquinhas, mas isso a moderação já não vê, claro, a balança só pesa para um lado.


----------



## Fern

Referia-me ao matrícula e à torrente de posts abusivos (muitos já foram apagados). Se o mesmo tivesse ocorrido em sentido inverso a decisão teria sido a mesma.


----------



## geographico*

A atitude da moderação face ao que se passou ontem no tópico do futebol vai ser o tira-teimas sobre a sua imparcialidade. E não, não basta banir clones. Quero ver o que vai ser feito ao Miguel 13, ao Gorky e ao Gouveia, por exemplo.


----------



## PRB

geographico* said:


> A atitude da moderação face ao que se passou ontem no tópico do futebol vai ser o tira-teimas sobre a sua imparcialidade. E não, não basta banir clones. Quero ver o que vai ser feito ao Miguel 13, ao Gorky e ao Gouveia, por exemplo.



Insultos, provocações e comentários violentos da parte desses utilizadores, não é de todo um mau ganhar, não, é "elegancia".
Aconselho à Excelentíssima moderação a ler bem a página 207 por exemplo, e o que la está que foi publicado antes da "torrente de posts abusivos".


----------



## lmpanp

Infelizmente o genérico "alguns" não colmata a infeliz e decerto não pensada parcialidade da tirada.
Por tal, eis como me sinto:

*Sou um dos perdedores!*
Enderecei os parabéns, enquanto me apelidavam de "grunho", "porco" etc..
Afinal, faltou-me elegância!
:lol:

Aprender até morrer…


----------



## Barragon

Fui eu que vos bani a todos ! O Fern não sabe mexer ainda nessas coisas dos bans e brigs.

Os clones foram todos detetados por um drone que o fórum tem sobre a AMP.

O primeiro lançamento não correu bem:


----------



## lmpanp

Este tópico na secção das críticas anda muito parado.
Até já estou com saudades.


----------



## jpfg

Pois, acabaram-se os trolls...


----------



## JR2

fidalgo said:


> porquê?


Porquê? Para quê! 
Para colocar notícias.




Barragon said:


> tipo IGESPAR


Não, não é isso.


----------



## fidalgo

tipo DGEMN


----------



## JR2

Sim.
Tipo:
http://www.monumentos.pt/Site/APP_PagesUser/Default.aspx


----------



## Barragon

Há threads dos monumentos na parte principal das fotos


----------



## Barragon

já agora, toda a gente gosta de dizer mal disto e daquilo e nem vão dar feedback sobre as questões lançadas na reestruturação do fórum.


----------



## fidalgo

Barragon said:


> já agora, toda a gente gosta de dizer mal disto e daquilo e nem vão dar feedback sobre as questões lançadas na reestruturação do fórum.





Barragon said:


> fidalgo não queremos as tuas opiniões


..


----------



## Barragon

fidalgo falei para os outros. desculpa


----------



## fidalgo

ah bom, tendo em conta que a minha proposta, até foi por vós ignorada, quando juntaram as propostas dos foristas para sondagem final (que coincidência), estava a achar estranho se vocês de repente não continuassem a vossa discriminação


----------



## lmpanp

fidalgo said:


> ah bom, tendo em conta que a minha proposta, até foi vós ignorada, quando juntaram as propostas dos foristas para sondagem final (que coincidência), estava a achar estranho se vocês de repente não continuassem a vossa discriminação


O Barragon como proletário pela igualdade vai discriminando a fidalguia.
:lol:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

lmpanp said:


> O Barragon como proletário pela igualdade vai discriminando a fidalguia.
> :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## fidalgo

edit


----------



## paradise at Tagus

é mais ao contrário, impanp: o fidalgo não passa de um plebeu que é ostracizado pelo barragon, fidalgo na verdadeira acepção da palavra. :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

água profunda said:


> O MAIOR RESPEITO AS SUAS OPINIÕES ESTA A FALHA O MODO DE CRITICA NÃO É PARA CONSTRUIR ALGUMA COISA NO DEBATE





água profunda said:


> O deste forum chamo olharsinesnofuturo ter a razão não há grande respeito sobre Sines é maior pena no respeito falha......





água profunda said:


> Oh respeito onde estar?


Estou profundamente convencido que o Água Profunda vai acabar afogado não tarda muito.


----------



## JR2

lmpanp said:


> Estou profundamente convencido que o Água Profunda vai acabar afogado não tarda muito.


Não deve ser Português.


----------



## SR-71

^^

Google Translator?


----------



## lmpanp

Afogou-se!
:lol:


----------



## JR2

Onde é que está o thread da bolinha vermelha?
No forum Italiano até existe o Gay Corner:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564803


----------



## 122347

JR2 said:


> No forum Italiano até existe o Gay Corner:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564803


 hno:

PS: Espero bem que tenhas copiado o link do thread através do índice do subforum com o "Copiar endereço de ligação" e não através do Ctrl+C na barra de URL do browser


----------



## luisribeiro

Recebi uma pm da moderação a solicitar explicações e, caso não as desse seria banido. Gostaria de saber é que explicações pretendem e sobre o quê, depois podem me banir à mesma!


----------



## Gouveia

:lol:

Acho bem..

Bye tree man..


----------



## SR-71

Seria possível alguém da moderação mudar o nome deste tópico para "Aeroportos Região Autónoma da Madeira" ou "Aeroportos da Madeira e Porto Santo"? é que não há tópico para o Aeroporto do Porto Santo e as poucas notícias que aparecem em relação a ele não justificam precisamente esse tópico aparte, mas também é mais correcto ter referência a esse aeroporto no título do tópico actual.


----------



## Tchokan

No sub-fórum Portugal, o "Imagen" mantém-se... kay:


----------



## lmpanp

Sugeria que o Barragon fizesse a contagem (e a devida publicação) dos clones que ao longo dos tempos se criaram no SSC Português.

Isso e o número total de foristas lusos até à data.

As razões são as seguintes:
- Curiosidade estatística;
- Arrancar o Barragon das garras do ócio.


----------



## Barragon

sugeria ao lmpamp que contabilizasse o número de posts que fala sobre o Barragon. Assim estaria a volta dos 2 anos sem me moer a cachola :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

^^
Já consegui que escrevesses duas frases num post.
Deve estar entre os 10 posts mais longos dos 81.212 que tens!
:lol:


----------



## Barragon

Na maioria das vezes há mais conteúdo em 5 palavras minhas que em 5 frases tuas :lol:


----------



## Tchokan

lmpanp said:


> Isso e o número total de foristas lusos até à data.


Sim, poderíamos fazer uns novos censos do Fórum Português... :yes:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

já estava a estranhar o facto dos servidores do forum nunca mais terem ido abaixo. :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Hoje está a ser demais


----------



## lmpanp

São uns tais de forumtrols.


----------



## luisribeiro

Barulho nos projectos de Guimarães, solicita-se a intervenção se sua iminência: O BARRA!


----------



## ERVATUGA

328 kms said:


> ahhahaah eu bem disse que ia andar por aí, obrigado aos meus amigos da *anonymus*. Quiseram me banir, calar, nunca me deram uma oportunidade, após um ano de brig baniram me sem dó nem piedade, registei me com outro nick a pedir desculpas pela minha conduta e mesmo assim fui sacrarizado.
> 
> 
> 51-51-ht para sempre.
> 
> preparem-se pois novas investidas aí virãom.


Não são esses pá, olha aqui: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730286&page=2


----------



## Barragon

O matrícula ao pé desses é um bebé


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Não sei se este é o tópico certo, mas alguém me pode dizer se é possível alterar a frase que vem abaixo do nick? Obrigado.


----------



## Barragon

é possível no User CP que aparece na barra azul em cima.


----------



## Oponopono

Reparei agora no titulo deste tópico:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115913744#post115913744

Algum de vós podia gentilmente alterar o "Sed" para o "Sud" que compete estar?


----------



## Oponopono

Mas serei só eu que se escrevo uma mensagem maiorzita tenho que a dividir por vários posts? Se tento colocar tudo no mesmo post fica a ruminar que tempos até que por fim dá erro 500 e não saio disto.


----------



## toniho

Nao ha muita gente a escrever tanto como tu


----------



## Miguel13

Sugestão de J.Silva e minha 



J.Silva said:


> Já agora, na minha opinião e como aliás já existe no thread internacional, acho que se podia criar um tópico das Arenas/Pavilhões e Estádios de Portugal no Fórum Português.
> Também podiam incluir os Circuitos/Autódromos.
> Fica a sugestão à moderação.





Miguel13 said:


> Concordo. Um tópico só para infraestruturas desportivas. Desde coisas pequenas (campos ténis, piscinas), passando por complexos desportivos maiores (pavilhões de certas modalidades, velódromos etc etc), estádios de futebol, complexos desportivos maiores (ex Jamor) e acabando em autódromos etc.
> Era engraçado um tópico só para isso no thread de Portugal.
> 
> Por mim na parte de Transportes e Infraestruturas, criava-se mais um (para além dos actuais 4), ficando 5.
> E neste que se criava metia-se lá tudo relacionado com o tema


----------



## Barragon

Para isso criava-se um novo subfórum junto ao majestic e café sobre desporto e ia tudo para lá?


----------



## seattle92

Moderadores, podem alterar o título deste tópico para "Indice de Desenvolvimento Humano da ONU" ou qq coisa do género? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1250419&page=9

Criei-o em 2010 com a posição de Portugal nesse ano, entretanto temos sempre discutido o tema cada vez que sai um novo relatório, mas o título como é especifico de 2010 pode enganar.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Então fica só Índice de Desenvolvimento Humano da ONU :yes:.


----------



## SR-71

O quê acham de eliminar o tópico "Novidades" TAP? está completamente estragado.


----------



## lmpanp

SR, não!
Não!
Não e não!
*Elimine-se o virús, não se mate o paciente!*

Isso é o que ele quer e não o iria impedir de continuar a infectar outros tópicos.


----------



## SR-71

^^

Sim, nada contra. Mas atenção aos clones.


----------



## lmpanp

Podem trocar este nome?
*- Tópico da imigração portuguesa -*

Ou para
*Tópico da emigração portuguesa*,
mas quanto a mim, para o mais correcto e abrangente:
*Tópico das migrações portuguesas*

Já agora, sem os tracinhos à lá Erva.


----------



## ERVATUGA

lmpanp said:


> Podem trocar este nome?
> - Tópico da imigração portuguesa -
> 
> Ou para
> Tópico da emigração portuguesa,
> mas quanto a mim, para o mais correcto e abrangente:
> *Tópico das migrações portuguesas*
> 
> Já agora, sem os tracinhos à lá Erva.


Os tracinhos fazem todo o detalhe :colbert: :lol:

Aprovo o Tópico das migrações portuguesas kay:


----------



## fidalgo

só sei que a mim, a moderação já editou títulos por não respeitarem a uniformidade dos restantes, mas isso sou eu. aos outros não tenho nada a ver com isso


----------



## Oponopono

Um pedido: podem pf mudar as últimas páginas do tópico da Economia para um tópico novo chamado "Viver em África" ou, talvez melhor "Viver em país sub-desenvolvidos" ou coisa do género? É que embora a conversa esteja a decorrer ali nada daquilo tem o que quer que seja a ver com Economia, eheheh.


----------



## Lino




----------



## lmpanp

Porque também faz parte:
Obrigado
pela rápida mudança do nome no Tópico da migração portuguesa.


----------



## Barragon

Estás bem ensinado  et:


----------



## lmpanp

:slap:
Não asneires!


----------



## SR-71

Alguém que faça merge disto com isto. Obrigado


----------



## lmpanp

^^
Fónix, foi rápido!
Já não dá para ter o gosto de reclamar. hno:

Btw, desde há uns tempos atrás a moderação ficou lubrificada.
Vaselina de qualidade!
:lol:


----------



## SR-71

^^ 

Já agora, obrigado.


----------



## Barragon

epper: boa boa

Fern olha já falam bem da gente epper:


----------



## fidalgo

o Jan tem que cá vir mais vezes


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Obrigado!


----------



## lmpanp

Isso das divisões das regiões está bem.
Se vamos criar para Setúbal, daqui a pouco teremos de criar para Coimbra, Braga, Guimarães, etc..
Vai-se voltar ao mesmo, mas vocês é que sabem.

Mais importante é a minha proposta para que se crie um thread da TASCA, para aqueles posts que nem em "conversa de café" cabem.

Os "Outros Temas" ficariam assim:
- Majestic
- Café
- Tasca

Também sei que o Erva, o Lino, o Europeu e o PaçosCoelho gostariam que para além da "Tasca" se acrescentasse o thread do "Alterne", mas como o Jan não deixa nem falo disso. (ops, falei…)
:hmm:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Que tipo de temas se discutiria na tasca?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

putedo sr alfredo :lol:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

É bem então :lol:


----------



## fidalgo

lmpanp said:


> Mais importante é a minha proposta para que se crie um thread da TASCA, para aqueles posts que nem em "conversa de café" cabem.
> 
> Os "Outros Temas" ficariam assim:
> - Majestic
> - Café
> - Tasca
> 
> Também sei que o Erva, o Lino, o Europeu e o PaçosCoelho gostariam que para além da "Tasca" se acrescentasse o thread do "Alterne", mas como o Jan não deixa nem falo disso. (ops, falei…)
> :hmm:


criei um thread desses para ver se deixavam os outros topicos limpos de inutilidades e off-topic, sugeri até metê-lo em sticky para que não tivessem desculpa. infelizmente já caiu para paginas secundárias pois preferem criar topicos novos para cada assunto pifio ou encher varios topicos de lixo, em vez de o meter só num


----------



## Fern

^^ Parece-me ser a melhor solução. Qual o nome do thread?


----------



## fidalgo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581023


----------



## paradise at Tagus

altera-se o nome desse thread para _thread da tasca_ e mete-se em stick.


----------



## toniho

Corremos é o risco de 90% dos posts irem parar a esse topico.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

se tal acontecer, é a prova do quão decadente este espaço se tornou. 

A ideia é criar um filtro para o lixo que nos últimos tempos se tem instalado no fórum. É o nosso "aterro sanitário". :lol:


----------



## fidalgo

paradise at Tagus said:


> altera-se o nome desse thread para _thread da tasca_ e mete-se em stick.


péssima ideia

quando até um dos chacheiros criou o thread dos cafés, para falar de cafés (estabelecimentos), não gostaria de entrar nesse hipotético thread da tasca e deparar-me com imagens de pançudos de flanela em ambientes mal iluminados.

acho que o titulo deve revelar o conteudo, e "assuntos da treta" não poderia ser mais explicito


----------



## Fern

Já o coloquei em sticky. Podem conversar sobre o que quiserem no thread, no entanto as regras do fórum devem ser observadas.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

fidalgo said:


> péssima ideia
> 
> quando até um dos chacheiros criou o thread dos cafés, para falar de cafés (estabelecimentos), não gostaria de entrar nesse hipotético thread da tasca e deparar-me com imagens de pançudos de flanela em ambientes mal iluminados.
> 
> acho que o titulo deve revelar o conteudo, e "assuntos da treta" não poderia ser mais explicito


titulo demasiado pomposo tendo em conta o conteúdo, decerto nauseabundo, que vai proliferar por lá. :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

fidalgo said:


> …não gostaria de entrar nesse hipotético thread da tasca e deparar-me com imagens de pançudos de flanela em ambientes mal iluminados.…


Caramba, só de imaginar…
:lol:


----------



## Lino

um xiripiti para a mesa do canto, então


----------



## Gouveia

Não bebeste ja que chegue?


----------



## Fern

Esta conversa começa a assumir contornos de treta/tasca...


----------



## lmpanp

O tópico encerrado.
*Aqui está um dicionário de portoguês, carago!*
poderia ser incluido no *Tópico dos assuntos da treta*.

Aliás, foi esse tópico que me deu a ideia de propor a *Tasca*, proposta que acabou por reavivar o *Tópico dos assuntos da treta* em Sticky.


----------



## Fern

Não tinha fonte e é copy paste integral de um artigo (já foi pedido por três vezes ao traveler que observe estas regras). Se quiserem podem colocar o artigo nesse thread.


----------



## Miguel13

Também prefiro como estava antes!

Assim torna-se mais lento, pouco objectivo e desmotivador...


----------



## Barragon

é uma situação temporária


----------



## JR2

Fern said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3873
> Coloca aqui por agora.


Já agora - e quanto aos valores da classificação - qual é a melhor solução?

De 0 a 5/6/7 ou 8?


----------



## Tchokan

É só comigo ou todas as hiperligações a azul estão sublinhadas e o tamanho do texto diminuiu? :nuts:


----------



## JR2

^^"Aqui" também :lol:


----------



## Tchokan

Hmmm... hackers do caraças, pá... :lol:


----------



## Fern

JR2 said:


> Já agora - e quanto aos valores da classificação - qual é a melhor solução? De 0 a 5/6/7 ou 8?


0-10 é mais intuitivo e funciona bem no rate our talls. Ou então 0-5 para simplificar a escolha.


----------



## lmpanp

Vamos falar a sério!

A coisa começa a ser insuportável!

No thread da Aviação há um user que anda sempre na mesma lenga-lenga fazendo com que não haja qualquer hipótese de uma discussão saudável, porque em todos os temas, mesmo que nada tenham que ver, a conversa é sempre levada para o mesmo: bater na TAP.

Não é uma questão de querer limitar opiniões nem contraditórios, porque são o âmago de qualquer fórum de discussão que se preze, mas sim a infecção constante pela mesma trolada que não tem fim à vista.

Tal situação está a levar a um esvaziamento do interesse que a matéria em apreço tem (aviação), tendo cada vez menos movimento e discussão saudável. No que me respeita já por lá pouco passo pois sei que irei ler o mesmo de sempre e se contra argumentar lá vêm as mesmas respostas vezes sem conta.

Outra situação que noto é o cada vez pior relacionamento, havendo já users que acabam por responder mal ao referido, ficando eles em risco de poderem ser sancionados tão só porque a paciência tem limites.

Para piorar a situação, ao que sei, esse user já terá sido penalizado pela sua actuação mas voltou reincidente.

Se se fala em algo da Ryanair ele acaba por levar para a "porcaria" que é a TAP.
Se se fala em algo da Easyjet ele acaba por levar para a "porcaria" que é a TAP.
Se se fala em algo dos aeroportos da Carcareja de Baixo e de Cima ele acaba por levar para a "porcaria" que é a TAP.
Se se discute algo que seja ele acaba por levar para a "porcaria" que é a TAP.

Então se se fala da TAP é a "merda" absoluta.

Assim não dá!
hno:


----------



## Fern

Obrigado pelo alerta. O referido utilizador já foi avisado mais do que uma vez. Desta vez terá uns dias para reflectir sobre o assunto.


----------



## toniho

Convenhamos que não é o unico. Temos um que faz exatamente o mesmo só que relativamente à Ryanair - embora nao seja tao prolifico, quando fala tambem é so para espalhar lixo anti-Ryanair.
Mas isto não é nada que nao se tenha passado no forum das ferrovias, onde qualquer conversa de jeito acabava sempre com o Huguito a debitar os seus disparates. Claro que deixaram de haver conversas de jeito.


----------



## Barragon

Mas o hugo dá a sua opinião. se não gostam não liguem. Que sensibilidade...


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

O Hugoferreiraleite? Epá, pode ter umas ideias um pouco megalómanas, mas não tenho dificuldades em dialogar com ele. Consigo fazê-lo de forma perfeitamente saudável. Além disso, ele de vez em quando vai dando alguma vida ao tópico da STCP:cheers:


----------



## toniho

Es novinho aqui.
Houve tempos em que o sub-forum das ferrovias (e o forum dos transportes em geral) era de longe o melhor espaço na Internet para se discutir transportes em Portugal - estamos a falar de discussoes a serio, nao entusiastas a por fotos (que eu aprecio bastante) e pessoal a desenhar linhas em cima de uma mapa. 
O que o Hugo fez é o tipico comportamento de um troll, monopoliza qualquer discussao (sem adicionar nada a ela, diz tudo e o seu contrario repetidas vezes para que tudo gire à volta dele) ate que as pessoas perdem a paciencia e bazam - no subforum das ferrovias chegamos a ter engenheiros do metro do porto, professores universitarios, gente diretamente ligada ao projeto de alta velocidade, bazou tudo. Aconteceu exatamente o subforum do Norte, onde o JPGuimaraes aqui ha uns 2 anos começou a trollar toda e qualquer conversa (começou nos topicos de Guimaraes, depois mudou-se para os de Braga) fazendo com que toda a gente desistisse de conversar alguma coisa lá - esse subforum nunca foi propriamente muito ativo, mas ia tendo 2 ou 3 topicos com algum movimento regular, agora ha 1 ou 2 noticia por semana em algum topico, 2 ou 3 respostas e morre tudo.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

toniho said:


> Es novinho aqui.
> *Houve tempos em que o sub-forum das ferrovias (e o forum dos transportes em geral) era de longe o melhor espaço na Internet para se discutir transportes em Portugal* - estamos a falar de discussoes a serio, nao entusiastas a por fotos (que eu aprecio bastante) e pessoal a desenhar linhas em cima de uma mapa.
> O que o Hugo fez é o tipico comportamento de um troll, monopoliza qualquer discussao (sem adicionar nada a ela, diz tudo e o seu contrario repetidas vezes para que tudo gire à volta dele) ate que as pessoas perdem a paciencia e bazam - no subforum das ferrovias chegamos a ter engenheiros do metro do porto, professores universitarios, gente diretamente ligada ao projeto de alta velocidade, bazou tudo. Aconteceu exatamente o subforum do Norte, onde o JPGuimaraes aqui ha uns 2 anos começou a trollar toda e qualquer conversa (começou nos topicos de Guimaraes, depois mudou-se para os de Braga) fazendo com que toda a gente desistisse de conversar alguma coisa lá - esse subforum nunca foi propriamente muito ativo, mas ia tendo 2 ou 3 topicos com algum movimento regular, agora ha 1 ou 2 noticia por semana em algum topico, 2 ou 3 respostas e morre tudo.


Eu sei, também comecei a acompanhar este fórum (isto por volta de 2009) devido ao setor dos transportes (na altura ainda não me interessava muito por arquitectura). Quando queria saber algo acerca do tema, principalmente da STCP ou Metro do Porto, era aqui que recolhia informação. Lembro-me que nos dois havia quem explicasse tudo, até pormenores, muito detalhadamente. Pessoalmente, como não sou _expert_ e não vou dando muitas opiniões, pois sou apenas um entusiasta, apesar de colocar frequentemente dúvidas acerca do tema, também não me dou ao luxo de criticar muito as opiniões dos outros (daí, talvez, que eu me dê bem com o Hugo). Apesar disso, adoro conversar sobre esses temas com outros entusiastas, contudo, no tópico da STCP não vão aparecendo muitos, daí que, quando aparecem, é logo o primeiro que eu vou visitar quando faço _log in_ e admiro muito quem vai contribuindo por lá com ideias


----------



## Europeu

toniho said:


> Es novinho aqui.
> Houve tempos em que o sub-forum das ferrovias (e o forum dos transportes em geral) era de longe o melhor espaço na Internet para se discutir transportes em Portugal - estamos a falar de discussoes a serio, nao entusiastas a por fotos (que eu aprecio bastante) e pessoal a desenhar linhas em cima de uma mapa.
> O que o Hugo fez é o tipico comportamento de um troll, monopoliza qualquer discussao (sem adicionar nada a ela, diz tudo e o seu contrario repetidas vezes para que tudo gire à volta dele) ate que as pessoas perdem a paciencia e bazam - no subforum das ferrovias chegamos a ter engenheiros do metro do porto, professores universitarios, gente diretamente ligada ao projeto de alta velocidade, bazou tudo. Aconteceu exatamente o subforum do Norte, onde o JPGuimaraes aqui ha uns 2 anos começou a trollar toda e qualquer conversa (começou nos topicos de Guimaraes, depois mudou-se para os de Braga) fazendo com que toda a gente desistisse de conversar alguma coisa lá - esse subforum nunca foi propriamente muito ativo, mas ia tendo 2 ou 3 topicos com algum movimento regular, agora ha 1 ou 2 noticia por semana em algum topico, 2 ou 3 respostas e morre tudo.


A minha primeira discussão foi mesmo com o JPGuimarães! :lol: Eu não concordava com algumas porpostas futuras para Guimarães que ele ambiciona que se realizem nos próximos anos e ele levou a mal o que disse! Até fui posto em causa se era ou não realmente vimaranense! Mas depois isso terminou pois vi que não valeria a pena continuar tal discussão e depois foi resolvido! Ele não gosta de receber opiniões contrárias á sua opinão pessoal.


----------



## Barragon

mas o jp foi penalizado, tal como este indivíduo


----------



## Europeu

Barragon said:


> mas o jp foi penalizado, tal como este indivíduo


O que fizeste ao JP Barra?  Desde aquela discussão dele ter a frase debaixo do texto muito grande nunca mais voltou. :yes:


----------



## NunoMC

lmpanp said:


> Se se fala em algo da Ryanair ele acaba por levar para a "porcaria" que é a TAP.
> Se se fala em algo da Easyjet ele acaba por levar para a "porcaria" que é a TAP.
> Se se fala em algo dos aeroportos da Carcareja de Baixo e de Cima ele acaba por levar para a "porcaria" que é a TAP.
> Se se discute algo que seja ele acaba por levar para a "porcaria" que é a TAP.
> 
> Então se se fala da TAP é a "merda" absoluta.
> 
> Assim não dá!
> hno:


Este post mostra por a+b a porcaria que é a TAP :yes:

(just kidding!)

Não tenho acompanhado os comentários do user em questão (mas sei quem é), portanto não sei se ele passa para os ataques pessoais ou não, mas caso isso não aconteça não acho correcto que alguém seja banido só porque é do contra, por muito obcecado e irritante que seja. A solução está na lista de ignore, adicionem o nome dele e já não lêm nada do que ele escreve, ele deixa de ter tempo de antena e atenção (que é o que possivelmente quer), e talvez mude de atitude quando se sentir desprezado. Ou continua tudo na mesma mas para quem o ignora é irrelevante, os textos dele continuam invisiveis.

Claro que se ele usar insultos e adjectivações pessoais, aí é diferente, como um tal de geographico que há uns meses atrás aterrorizava e perseguia todos os que se opunham à sua visão de extrema esquerda, especialmente no tópico de economia. Bendita lista de ignore nessa altura.

E no oposto há o Lino ou o spindoc, users com os quais raramente concordo em termos económicos, mas que são educados e por mim podem ter as opiniões contrárias que quiserem.


----------



## Fern

Não foi banido foi suspenso. Existe um mínimo de ordem que convém manter para que o fórum não se torne num local para ventilar sem respeito pelos restantes utilizadores.


----------



## NunoMC

Por falar em faltas de respeito, anda por aí um user que usa e abusa... já não há paciência. E ainda por cima a moderação é alvo constante dos insultos.


----------



## lmpanp

*Nuno*
Não, aparte de um ou outro de pequena monta, a pessoa em questão não é de fazer assertivos ataques pessoais, pelo menos que tenha notado.

É sim uma pessoa que obsessivamente consegue estragar os threads sempre com a mesma referência, mesmo que a matéria em discussão seja totalmente diversa.

Quanto à possibilidade de se poder fazer uso do ignore list, eu já fiz mas desisti (não neste caso) porque as discussões acabam por perder o nexo pois há sempre quem responda, muitas vezes no mesmo texto de outras respostas, e os que fazem quotes parciais ou sem o indicativo e acabas por ler.

Quanto a mim o Ignore List não existe com a função de nos proteger de um troll, mas sim para ser usado com membros que possamos não estar de acordo de forma reiterada. O seu uso com um troll acaba por truncar por completo um thread.

Por alguma razão um user não pode ser troll muito menos continuar a ter o mesmo comportamento após ser avisado pela moderação.


----------



## lmpanp

NunoMC said:


> Por falar em faltas de respeito, anda por aí um user que usa e abusa... já não há paciência. E ainda por cima a moderação é alvo constante dos insultos.


É prata da casa e nos tarecos não se toca.
:lol:


----------



## NunoMC

Pois, já me tinha apercebido que possivelmente havia uma dose de "prata da casa" no caso em questão... só isso explica o comportamento recorrente, e na minha opinião muito pior que o sujeito da TAP, que passa impune.


----------



## JR2

^^ Isto de ser um ressabiado e não ter uma vida é tramado!


----------



## NunoMC

JR2 said:


> ^^ Isto de ser um ressabiado e não ter uma vida é tramado!


Pergunta final para a moderação, e cito este comentário para não ser editado/apagado posteriormente, é este o tipo de intervenção que é bem vinda por aqui? Se sim então o modo como participo neste fórum vai-se alterar. Se há quem seja suspenso sem insultar ninguém, apenas porque é do contra, (ainda que perceba as razões porque o fazem, no caso particular do tópico da TAP), mas depois numa só noite há quem insulte users e moderação em quantidade suficiente que garantiria a expulsão (editando e apagando comentários a seguir) , e nada acontece... então a atitude de "tasca" passará a valer para todos e respondo 10x pior do que recebi.


----------



## Barragon

É uma atitude abusiva obviamemte


----------



## Barragon

E nós conseguimos ver os posts editados  ups n devia ter dito isto


----------



## SR-71

Teste. Será que este post vai aparecer? está muito complicado postar alguma coisa.

PS: apareceu. Boa! vou tentar de novo noutro lado.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

^^

:lol:


----------



## SR-71

Impossível postar no sub-fórum regional. Volto mais tarde.


----------



## Barragon

Tas no pc ou no android?


----------



## SR-71

Desktop com Windows, mas no Netbook com Ubuntu passa-se a mesma coisa.


----------



## Barragon

Eu não estou com nenhum problema. E agora já dá?


----------



## SR-71

Ainda nada.

Faltou referir que sou Meo.


----------



## Barragon

o mesmo aqui e não estou com problema algum.. deve ser do browser. Experimenta outro para além do IExplorer :lol:


----------



## SR-71

Uso o Firefox. No IE acontece o mesmo.


----------



## SR-71

Já postei. Não tem nada a ver com _browsers_ mas também não sei qual foi o problema. Aqui não fiz nada.


----------



## SR-71

O quê acham de mudar o nome do TAP Portugal | Novidades 2014 para TAP Portugal ou Notícias TAP Portugal?


----------



## Barragon

Quando for 2015 é o thread TAP 2015 :lol: não sei o que os outros membros acham?


----------



## SR-71

É que o nome actual parece excluir tudo o que não seja... novidades (positivas). Não fica bem enquadrada uma notícia sobre um incidente, um atraso ou passageiros retidos num aeroporto.

Mas se ficar para 2015 ninguém morre.


----------



## JR2

Bem podiam começar por unir este thread com o de Santos!


----------



## Xico205

JR2 said:


> E quem é que defendeu organizar os threads de acordo com as novas!
> 
> :nuts::nuts::nuts:


Tu vê lá se te acalmas com os teus smiles que há quem anda aqui há muito mais tempo que tu e até ao dia de hoje nunca sentiu a tua falta neste espaço. :bash:

Se as freguesias mudaram qual a lógica de organizar os threads por freguesias extintas ou de fronteiras desatualizadas quando nem sequer respeitam unidades de paisagem? ^^


----------



## Barragon

esqueci o lorazepam


----------



## JR2

Xico205 said:


> Tu vê lá se te acalmas com os teus smiles que há quem anda aqui há muito mais tempo que tu e até ao dia de hoje nunca sentiu a tua falta neste espaço. :bash:


Não te conheço de lado nenhum e não vejo em ti nem a capacidade moral, nem a intelectual, para emitires juízos de valor sobre o que é que eu deixo ou não de fazer neste forum.

E se os smilies te incomodam assim tanto, se calhar o melhor é mesmo começares a tratar os outros da mesma forma que estás à espera de ser tratado.


----------



## JR2

Xico205 said:


> Se as freguesias mudaram qual a lógica de organizar os threads por freguesias extintas ou de fronteiras desatualizadas quando nem sequer respeitam unidades de paisagem? ^^


Voltando ao assunto: Como é óbvio não estava a sugerir a reorganização de todos os threads. Até porque, regra geral, a maior parte deles estão bem organizados. No entanto continuam a existir vários threads que poderiam estar melhor estruturados e inseridos nas respectivas antigas freguesias.

Como o thread da Madragoa - Que deveria estar unido com o de Santos-o-Velho, uma vez que a Madragoa pertencia à antiga freguesia de Santos.

Outro exemplo é o thread "Infante Santo e Necessidades"
Presumo que «As Necessidades» sejam alusivas ao Palácio e à Tapada?
Se assim é porque é que está num thread juntamente com a Infante Santo e não está num thread particular - à semelhança de outros Palácios, Tapadas e Jardins?
Ou então no thread "Campo De Ourique e Prazeres" - Prazeres, a antiga freguesia à qual a Tapada e o Palacio pertencia e cujo nome advém de uma das inúmeras quintas que aqui existiam e que incluíam vários terrenos, incluindo os da Infante Santo e das Necessidades..


Mais um exemplo: As antigas freguesias de São Mamede e das Mercês.
Ainda à pouco tempo tive de abrir um thread pois não só não existiam como andavam a colocar fotos destas zonas nos threads de Santos, São Bento, Príncipe Real, etc... 
Aliás, basta ver a reacção do "sábio" quando eu lhe referi que a primeira metade das fotos que o Fred tinha colocado no thread de Santos não pertenciam ao thread em questão:



Barragon said:


> pertencem a que? :lol:


Como se nem existissem..


----------



## JR2

Relativamente à antiga freguesia das Mercês:

Gostava de saber porque é que quando mencionei a respectiva antiga freguesia das Mercês(pelo seu nome) , não só fui corrigido pelo moderador do blog (que já tinha utilizado o mesmo termo num post anterior) como o mesmo - num comportamento dissimulado - se fez de desentendido e começou a desconversar sobre a freguesia de Mem Martins, quando sabia muito bem sobre o que é que eu estava a falar.

Ainda mais incrível, e para coroar estas atitudes idiotas, aparece uma personagem igualmente idiota que decide atribuir um like aos argumentos do papagaio de estimação, demonstrando e atestando assim não só o nível de estupidez de certos intervenientes como o nível de idiotice a que este forum chegou ! Chega a ser triste..


----------



## Xico205

Tens bom remédio se o fórum não está intelectualmente ao teu nivel, abandona-o. Ninguem sente a tua falta. Xau. :cheers:

A Madragoa acaba por ter uma maior ligação à Lapa que a Santos. Há uma barreira de unidade geográfica grande na Rua da Esperança. Já na Rua das Trinas ela não existe.


----------



## JR2

Duplicado!


----------



## JR2

Xico205 said:


> Tens bom remédio se o fórum não está intelectualmente ao teu nivel, abandona-o.



Não é o forum. Eu gosto muito do forum. O problema és tu! :cheers2:



Xico205 said:


> Ninguem sente a tua falta. Xau. :cheers:


Óóóó, não digas isso.. Olha que eu começo a chorar 

Enfim, isso era um favor que me faziam! Banirem-me deste forum *para sempre!*




Xico205 said:


> A Madragoa acaba por ter uma maior ligação à Lapa que a Santos. Há uma barreira de unidade geográfica grande na Rua da Esperança. Já na Rua das Trinas ela não existe.


A Rua das Trinas também faz parte de Santos-o-Velho. Aliás, desde há séculos que a zona que agora é conhecida como «Madragoa», assim com parte da Rua das Trinas, pertenceram a Santos que foi elevada a freguesia em 1566. Muito mais antiga que a da Lapa.
Quanto à barreira que existe na Rua da Esperança: Não é justificação suficiente para atribuires uma maior ligação a área da Lapa do que à de Santos. Não só por toda a relação secular que existiu entre as duas como também pela evolução da mesma, que ao longo do tempo acabou por se estender muito para além da Rua da Esperança.
A própria malha urbana da Madragoa - em quadrícula de pequenos quarteirões regulares e ruas principais paralelas ao rio - também é diferente da que vês na da Lapa.


----------



## Fern

Prossigam aqui o debate, sem ofensas e ataques pessoais por favor.


----------



## Barragon

JR2 desculpa lá mas a tua conduta continua a ser 5 estrelas... já foste de brig e ainda não percebeste?

Como é possível alguém ficar tão ofendido com cenas de freguesias ao ponto de chamar aos outros de idiotas? é mesmo muito normal :lol:

Levas a mal o gozo das Mercês de MM? a sério hno:

Perguntei pertencem a quê? e ri-me pelo facto das fotos não serem da própria zona... 

mente destorcida.


----------



## JR2

Eheheheh.. O BARRAGON FEZ UM COMENTÁRIO COM MAIS DE 4 LINHAS!


----------



## lmpanp

Realmente!

Vê lá bem o que tu conseguiste, mas olha que quer dizer que ele está no sério e já não está a achar lá muita graça.


----------



## Barragon

podia ter feito 5 posts com cada frase que elaborei 

fico muito triste por dizerem isso 

JR2 já tas melhor? ou ainda estás com o chip Burrogon?


----------



## Moderação

Leiam por favor as alterações às regras nº 7 e nº 19. Servem as mesmas para garantir o cumprimentos das regras impostas pelo administrador do fórum e o respeito pelos direitos de autor. 

Contamos com a colaboração de todos!


----------



## Oponopono

Oh senhor Moderação, um linkinho para as regras, por obsequio.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Oponopono said:


> Oh senhor Moderação, um linkinho para as regras, por obsequio.


Céus, acordai do ócio ignavo:lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=323&a=600


----------



## Oponopono

ARGH! Da cegueira mais bem! Nunca reparo na barra dos anúncios. Devo estar a ficar velho...


----------



## alentejolover

Oponopono said:


> ARGH! Da cegueira mais bem! Nunca reparo na barra dos anúncios. Devo estar a ficar velho...


Devo...kkkkk


----------



## Fern

Bem dizias que precisas de uns tempos de descanso na savana :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

Fern said:


> Bem dizias que precisas de uns tempos de descanso na savana :lol:


Descansar?
Imagino-o a correr à frente de um grupo de leões depois de d-i-s-t-r-a-i-d-a-m-e-n-t-e ter julgado que era um grupo de indígenas a descansar à sombra de um embondeiro e lhes ter ido perguntar se era ali a tabanca que procurava.
:lol:


----------



## Oponopono

Distraído... mas não tanto!!! Já me meti nalguns assados em África, a maioria inadvertidamente mas confundir leões com nativos não aconteceria!


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

:tongue: eu por cá enfrento abelhas, que são muito mais perigosas :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Oponopono said:


> Distraído... mas não tanto!!! Já me meti nalguns assados em África, a maioria inadvertidamente mas confundir leões com nativos não aconteceria!


Pois pois...tu querias ver as mamocas das nativas :lol:


----------



## NunoMC

Há algum tópico dedicado ao zoo de Lisboa para eu meter umas fotos? (não hoje pois ainda não transferi nada da maquineta para o pc, e depois ainda tenho de escolher e uploadar as mais jeitosas)
Já procurei mas não me apareceu nada... no entanto o mesmo tinha acontecido com o Oceanário e de facto existia um tópico de 2008 :doh:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

abre um novo thread, se porventura existir algum mais antigo, a moderação pode sempre fundi-los.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Também há o thread dos animais no Café e creio que há um de parques/jardins a nível nacional nas imagens.


----------



## Barragon

Mas um thread do Jardim era bem vindo


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

O fórum está em Espanhol:lol:


----------



## NunoMC

Então para a semana crio um tópico do zoo :yes:


----------



## Barragon

Estou para ir lá há bastante tempo.


----------



## NunoMC

Eu não ia lá deste criança (o tempo em que todos os bichos estavam atrás de grades, e aquilo parecia um freak show do século 19 mas com animais), e gostei muito de como está agora. Passa-se ali uma bela tarde, e em termos de custo/entretenimento vale mais que o Oceanário. Ainda assim há várias coisas que podiam ser melhoradas... nota-se também que o zoo não nada em dinheiro, o que é pena.

Tanto dinheiro público gasto em futebol e concertos de pimbalhada e para os zoos deste país se calhar não sobra nada. Enfim, num país em que um dos passatempos é espetar espadas em touros para alegria do povo (com manifestações histéricas de júbilo quando há matança incluída, e quanto mais sangue melhor), naturalmente o bem estar de animais não é uma prioridade. Mais depressa se apoiam touradas do que um zoo... e isto diz muito do atraso civilizacional que temos. 

E é pena o zoo ter sido totalmente engolido pela cidade, não há espaço para crescer e faz confusão ver marquises e patos bravos (de betão, não dos outros ) a poucos metros dos elefantes.


----------



## Barragon

Era inevitável.. aquela zona é apetecível para construção.

De qualquer forma penso que o Zoo poderia ir para outro lado dentro da cidade, como este sítio em Monsanto:

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=pt&lat=38.733138&lon=-9.190053&z=17&m=b

As cadeias e isso já deveriam ter desaparecido ou ido para outros locais.


----------



## NunoMC

Concordo! A venda dos valiosos terrenos de Sete Rios financiaria grande parte dos custos da mudança, e faz mais sentido um zoo em Monsanto do que numa zona 100% urbana rodeado de prédios, estradas, aviões e barulho por todos os lados. E com mais espaço haveria mais condições para os animais e visitantes.

O problema seriam os transportes públicos para lá chegar...nem metro nem comboio :/


----------



## Barragon

A maioria das pessoas vai de carro


----------



## Lino

Em NYC o zoo está no meio do Central Park.... nota-se tanto o barulho exterior no zoo? Não vou lá há muitos anos.... mas acho que é bom estar no meio da cidade.


----------



## NunoMC

Esse não é "o" zoo de NY. No Central Park só estão umas poucas dezenas de espécies numa área minúscula, cabiam 5 ou 6 no zoo de Lisboa. O verdadeiro zoo fica no Bronx, e aqui cabiam dentro 5 ou 6 zoos de Lisboa. Agora imagina a diferença de tamanho entre o zoo de Central Park e o do Bronx 

E mesmo no Central Park não dá a impressão de se estar entalado entre prédios, há arvoredo denso e alto em todo os lados que delimitam o zoo (o Central Park é tipo Monsanto), e os prédios mais próximos estão a uns 80-100 metros. Em Lisboa tens o muro onde estão os elefantes, encostado ao muro estão logradouros de prédios, e logo atrás os prédios propriamente ditos. Basicamente há pessoas a viver a 8-10 metros dos elefantes e outros animais. Por exemplo, se estiver alguém a ouvir música com as janelas abertas as pessoas no zoo ouvem... é mau para os animais que podem ser perturbados, para as pessoas que levam com odores bem intensos e insectos que se banqueteiam nos detritos, e dá um aspecto bastante chunga. É o tipo de bandalheira imobiliária que pura e simplesmente não se vê noutros países, uma autarquia permitir prédios encostados a um local com animais enormes que naturalmente produzem detritos, fazem barulho, etc. Sim, porque o zoo estava lá primeiro e não tem culpa de nada... Já no local onde se faz a apresentação dos répteis se ouvem os carros a buzinar na rua que está encostada, o que vale é a música que disfarça.

O que a CML devia ter feito há muitas décadas era plantar uma "barreira" com pelo menos 40/50 metros de àrvores de grande porte nas imediações do zoo, especialmente nos locais onde nem estrada há, como na zona dos elefantes, e só depois haver prédios. Com essas árvores já se isolava o zoo e dava muito melhor aspecto e ambiente, mas agora é tarde demais... Exemplo, as Twin Towers são visíveis de vários pontos do Zoo e não causam problema algum, até ficam bem, mas isso porque estão a uns 200 metros de distância.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

O central Park é gigantesco e nem dá a impressão disso. Olhando a olho nu até parece não dever muito ao parque da cidade do Porto. Comparando os dois no gmaps, por exemplo, a coisa muda de figura...


----------



## Miguel13

Concordo o Zoo devia estar precisamente no topo de Monsato. Rodeado de ar mais puro, de arvoredo e dando um aspecto mais natural tanto para os visitantes como principalmente para os animais.

A venda dos terrenos milionários de sete rios, chegavam e sobravam para se instalarem em monsanto.
E com o zoo sempre se arborizada aquele mega descampado em monsanto. Mas esse questão provavelmente só será pondera daqui a muitos ano. Há muita história naquele local.

Quando à vista do zoo para as twin towers acho fantástico, parece que estamos numa outra cidade. Com edifícios contemporâneos elegantes e cheio de parques à volta


----------



## lmpanp

Alguém me conseguirá explicar a razão do problema na visualização de vídeos no SSC, sendo que:
- Por vezes, os vídeos aqui não funcionam de todo, outras parcialmente com as imagens paradas mas o som a passar.
- Indo para o Youtube para os visualizar, de início entra na página do vídeo mas logo de seguida vai parar na página genérica do youtube.
:bash:


----------



## JR2

Existe algum thread de discussão dedicado à proliferação dos revestimentos de zinco que tem invadido os centros históricos? 
Alguém que crie um!


----------



## Fern

^^ Força


----------



## JR2

Para onde é que vai? Para o thread da Geografia, Urbanismo e Demografia?

Erva, queres fazer as honras?


----------



## Fern

JR2 said:


> Para onde é que vai? Para o thread da Geografia, Urbanismo e Demografia?


Sim :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA

JR2 said:


> Para onde é que vai? Para o thread da Geografia, Urbanismo e Demografia?
> 
> Erva, queres fazer as honras?


----------



## Tchokan

Eh pá... és uma planta numa bota ou um marinheiro afro-americano? :nuts:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Aqui JR: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1764891


----------



## ERVATUGA

Tchokan said:


> Eh pá... és uma planta numa bota ou um marinheiro afro-americano? :nuts:


Estou ali atrás do marinheiro


----------



## lmpanp

Tchokan said:


> Eh pá... és uma planta numa bota ou um marinheiro afro-americano? :nuts:


Pára com as perguntas complexas, sff.


----------



## Tchokan

lmpanp said:


> Pára com as perguntas complexas, sff.












Estou ali atrás das plantas...


----------



## JR2

Qual é a identidade do troll que ultimamente tem criado vários clones?


----------



## ERVATUGA

51-51-HT, mais conhecido por matrícula


----------



## JR2

Erva, de onde é que és?


----------



## ERVATUGA

JR2 said:


> Erva, de onde é que és?


Shéol kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal da moderação, mudem este tópico das imagens para os projetos por favor:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118538508#post118538508

:cheers:


----------



## Tchokan

JR2 said:


> Erva, de onde é que és?


É fácil... é ver quais os sub-fóruns, geograficamente, onde participa mais, só que participa em todos... mas tu, Erva, pareces-me ser do Porto, pá... :yes:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

:hmm: Ou de Guimarães. Já o ouvi elogiar muitas vezes essa cidade.


----------



## Tchokan

Mas denota ter mais conhecimento da cidade do Porto... :yes:


----------



## JR2

Tchokan said:


> mas tu, Erva, pareces-me ser do Porto, pá... :yes:


Era o que eu suspeitava


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Moderação, gostaria que dessem uma vista de olhos aos últimos posts dos threads da Aviação e do Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro. Não sou muito de me queixar e até agora não me queixei de ninguém, mas acho que o tipo de linguagem e as provocações de um utilizador que lá tem comentado são susceptíveis de causar mau ambiente (até porque já lhe foram dadas algumas respostas mais bruscas e o utilizador, em vez de parar, insiste em continuar com provocações).
Agradecia a atenção


----------



## Tchokan

Uns a discutir, outros a comer pipocas... tópico deveras interessante... :yes:


----------



## NunoMC

JR2 said:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento Nuno. Se os meus comentários não tivessem sido apagados ia imediatamente retira a quote que fiz a esse comentário.
> Como todos os posts foram apagados( pois, e muito provavelmente, incomodaram seriamente alguém que não tem interesse nenhum em revelar as suas carapuça e os esqueletos que tem no armário) já não é necessário.


Na boa


----------



## lmpanp

JR2 said:


> *Assunto encerado!*


----------



## 122347




----------



## JR2

lmpanp said:


>


Ahahahah, engraçadinho... :bash:


----------



## alentejolover

costa said:


>


????


----------



## 122347

Guilhotina ao barra


----------



## lmpanp

JR2 said:


> Ahahahah, engraçadinho... :bash:


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## NunoMC




----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

opcorn:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Barragon said:


> Sinceramente não sei o que faço para ficarem todos obcecados comigo :lol: já não bastava o luisribeiro


É por isso que há certas marcas de perfume que eu não costumo usar...










:lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Essa marca é muito utilizada pelo Barra e algumas vezes por mim :lol:


----------



## Barragon

costa said:


> Guilhotina ao barra


*M e t e s - m e p e n a!*


----------



## Barragon

ERVATUGA said:


> Essa marca é muito utilizada pelo Barra e algumas vezes por mim :lol:


*E u g o s t o m u i t o d e s s e p e r f u m e !*


----------



## KRX_69

Havia ou há um thread no forum espanhol que era assim com imagens, um punha uma imagem e depois o outro colocava outra imagem que tivesse a ver com a imagem, e assim sucessivamente


----------



## Oponopono

Alguém arranje ou um quarto ou um ring de boxe para estes dois que já não há pachorra para os aturar!


----------



## SR-71

Peço à moderação que mude os posts 1113 e 1114 desta página para esta thread.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Lino

fosca-se, abro o fórum e é só posts do enrabador. Ele gosta de bunda, mas isto já cheira pior que escroto sujo. Esse gajo tem mesmo os parafusos avariados.


----------



## lmpanp

Lino said:


> fosca-se, abro o fórum e é só posts do enrabador. Ele gosta de bunda….


Tu lá sabes!
:lol:


----------



## Lino

só da do Barragon.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Lino said:


> só da do Barragon.


Porquê?! Também querias dar o teu?! :lol:

:cheers:


----------



## Lino

Ele é que diz que quer a do Barrinha.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Lino said:


> Ele é que diz que quer a do Barrinha.


Ele está muito obcecado por bundas. Matrícula, vai aqui...










​


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal, venho de remarcar que a prisão do SSC português tem pernas 

Espero que tenha ido fazer-se uma beleza e que regresse brevemente


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

^^
Depois da última vez em que foi utilizada em que se viram imagens obscenas de gajos semi nus e de ***** a fritar numa figideira não me parece que regresse :lol:


----------



## Fern

A prisão do SSC está em prisão perpétua!


----------



## Barragon

:shifty:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Fern said:


> A prisão do SSC está em prisão perpétua!


Uma prisão dentro de uma prisão ?!?!?!?! Tipo bonecas russas?!

Assim ganhou o matrícula.


----------



## ERVATUGA

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> ^^
> Depois da última vez em que foi utilizada em que se viram imagens obscenas de gajos semi nus e de ***** a fritar numa figideira não me parece que regresse :lol:


Isso foi em quase todos os threads :lol: Volta e meia o gajo inunda isto desse tipo de mensagens.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Fern said:


> A prisão do SSC está em prisão perpétua!





ERVATUGA said:


> Assim ganhou o matrícula.


Se percebi bem, estando a prisão em prisão perpétua, isso significa que ele já não pode ser preso :hmm:

:shifty::runaway:


----------



## ERVATUGA

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Se percebi bem, estando a prisão em prisão perpétua, isso significa que ele já não pode ser preso :hmm:
> 
> :shifty::runaway:


Preso pode. Mas nós também, por não poder rir um bocado da situação hno:


----------



## NunoMC

ERVATUGA said:


> Assim ganhou o matrícula.


Na minha opinião os trolls da net ganham quando se dá destaque e feedback ao que eles fazem. Sem feedback o troll deixa de ter razão de existir, pois o que faz não tem qualquer efeito sobre os outros, logo mais cedo ou mais tarde desiste. Agora se constantemente o alimentarem com atenção ele continua a procurar a comida e torna-se um problema crónico...


----------



## Barragon

^^ 

Global Announcement

As a general reminder, please respect others and respect copyrights. Go here to familiarize yourself with our posting policy.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

NunoMC said:


> Agora se constantemente o alimentarem com atenção ele continua a procurar a comida e torna-se um problema crónico...


Agora já percebi o porquê daquele aviso que costuma ser colocado nos jardins zoológicos...










:lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

NunoMC said:


> Na minha opinião os trolls da net ganham quando se dá destaque e feedback ao que eles fazem. Sem feedback o troll deixa de ter razão de existir, pois o que faz não tem qualquer efeito sobre os outros, logo mais cedo ou mais tarde desiste. Agora se constantemente o alimentarem com atenção ele continua a procurar a comida e torna-se um problema crónico...


Ele já faz isso há muito tempo :lol: bem antes de existir o thread. Ainda por cima ele mete os seus delírios em quase todos os threads por onde passa. Quinta-feira então é que foi, a moderação estava ausente e penso que só no dia seguinte os seus posts foram apagados. Pelo menos ficaram um bom par de horas. 

Daqui pouco vai vir outra vez. Se não for na prisão, vai ser aqui ou noutro thread qualquer.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

^^
Normalmente, é presença assídua também no tópico do futebol...


----------



## ERVATUGA

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> ^^
> Normalmente, é presença assídua também no tópico do futebol...


Então esse thread também fechava por ele meter posts com teor ofensivo e pornográfico, esse e outros hno:

O único que cometeu ofensa foi ele, não vamos fechar um thread cada vez que *uma* pessoa se vai passando.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

^^
O ERVA aqui a impôr-se :soapbox:

:lol:


----------



## Barragon

ERVA já foste avisado uma vez sobre as fotografias que por vezes metes.

Talvez tenha sido também essa a razão de terem* enviado o thread para o Tarrafal... 

*o CIA


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> :wtf: ^^
> 
> lmpamp tens algum problema em que te possa ser útil?


:wtf: *WHAT?*

Já não se pode questionar sobre as decisões ditadas pela lei da vida?
Com essa mania de eternidade, um dia bates o pernil e deixas a malta na orfandade.
:nuts:



claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> ^^
> Que xunga :lol:


Respeitinho menino que a conversa é entre tarimbados e só numa de _peace and love_.
:gunz:


----------



## Barragon

Ainda tenho muito para viver


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## RuiG21

:?


----------



## Lino

O/A herdeiro/a vem a caminho, Luís  por isso podes tirar o cavalinho da chuva


----------



## lmpanp

Nem tinha pensado nisso Lino, mas até que aí está uma bela razão!
Um minuto perdido aqui é um minuto perdido em merecida atenção ao rebento.

E tendo em conta que quando se reclamava da actuação dele ele se fartava de dizer que perdia horas a moderar e que era um trabalho imenso, é só fazer ideia da lástima de tempo que ele perde.

E como o governo até vai descongelar as reformas antecipadas…
:troll:


----------



## Barragon

Lino ficas já com um copo pago quando for a Gaia


----------



## Barragon

Se fosse só essa razão :lol: é que o meu trabalho é o de um funcionário público e meio :lol:


----------



## NunoMC

Barragon said:


> é que o meu trabalho é o de *um funcionário público e meio* :lol:


Dito por outras palavras, o equivalente a meio funcionário do sector privado :tongue3:


----------



## Barragon




----------



## lmpanp

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lino

qualquer dia vem o alucinado e andas a limpar cocós....


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Barragon said:


> é que o meu trabalho é o de um funcionário público e meio


A sério? Então presumo que seja um trabalho relativamente fácil, com umas folgazitas e greves pelo meio :lol: (ainda mais que as de um funcionário público "normal", já que é de um funcionário público e meio :lol.


----------



## Barragon

faço mais greves que um normal :lol: brincadeira


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

segsky said:


> Estão nas promoções da área metropolitana de Lisboa com o seu bairrista e o seu centralizo de Lisboa para as outras regiões e são demais projectos para a capital?


:siren::siren: Clone ao ataque no sub-forum transportes. Não sei se não será aquele user de Sines que uma vez apareceu por aí. Ele criou um tópico sobre Sines nos foruns internacionais...


----------



## NunoMC

Aquele tópico que dizia que Sines ia ser uma enorme metrópole no futuro, com arranha-céus e mais não sei o quê, era dos melhores tópicos aqui do fórum :yes:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

NunoMC said:


> Aquele tópico que dizia que Sines ia ser uma enorme metrópole no futuro, *com arranha-céus e mais não sei o quê*, era dos melhores tópicos aqui do fórum :yes:


A sério? :hilarious

Eu, por acaso, acho que ainda não sou desse tempo, mas lembro-me de ver aparecer uma vez aqui um user (claudiocarneiro) que apareceu por aqui a glorificar Sines de uma forma extremamente estranha e sempre com uma construção frásica que, sinceramente... :lol:


----------



## Fern

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Ele criou um tópico sobre Sines nos foruns internacionais...


Esse já não podemos ser nós a apagar.


----------



## RuiG21

O coitado foi banido por adorar a sua terra??? :lol::lol:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

RuiG21 said:


> O coitado foi banido por adorar a sua terra??? :lol::lol:


Claro que adora... Tanto como o matricula adora a sua :lol: (ok, talvez menos um bocadinho) 

Além disso, não é lá muito boa ideia falar dialetos alienígenas num fórum onde a língua predominante é o português :lol:


----------



## NunoMC

Bolas, era tão óbvio o que se estava a passar... aquelas perguntas parvas sobre penamacor... E já agora aconselho a banirem este também, pois é claro como água de quem se trata. Só tem um post (no tópico das apresentações) e como todos os clones começa a sua participação no fórum a contar a história da vida dele, para dar um ar de credibilidade. O efeito é exactamente o oposto 



LO PAN said:


> Olá chamo me Bruno weig how hoo e sou descendente de pais chineses, nasci em Portugal e resido actualmente em Vila do Conde. Tenho 19 anos e graças a este forum tenho conhecido e apreendido e muito sobre a terra natal dos meus pais. Gostaria de saber onde posso encontrar aqui um thread sobre Zonas industriais.
> 
> ahhh estudo engenharia na faculdade de engenharia do Porto.


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Perdeu a password.

:lol:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Por acaso, também suspeitei desse, mas na via das dúvidas, dei-lhe as boas vindas, só para dar um ar assim de cortês :lol:


----------



## NunoMC

Então os pais são chineses e graças a este fórum tem conhecido e aprendido muito sobre a terra dos pais? :lol:
Só se for as lojas de chineses da Mouraria...


----------



## ERVATUGA

O seu comentário era estranho demais :lol:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Mas depois do que se passou hoje (e também noutras ocasiões) é oficial, sempre que se regista um user feminino, é porque é clone :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Abrem a prisão :lol:


----------



## NunoMC

Nem sempre, mas users cuja primeira coisa que fazem é preencher na totalidade o perfil (localização, etc), escolher um avatar, ir ao tópico de apresentação e no 1º post no fórum descrever a sua vida, o que fazem e o que procuram... 99% são clones, sejam do matrícula ou outro qualquer. Quase ninguém faz isso num fórum (isto não é um site de encontros), e quem faz é sinal que já conhece os cantos à casa e vem com o motivo de se dar a conhecer e dar credibilidade à nova personagem.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Eu de clones até agora só me deparei com o matrícula e com aquele "poeta" de Sines. O JR2, pelos vistos, também tinha criado um (pelo que ele próprio tinha admitido), mas eu na altura pensava que fosse do matrícula. De resto, nunca ouvi falar de mais nenhum aqui.


----------



## ERVATUGA

NunoMC said:


> Nem sempre, mas users cuja primeira coisa que fazem é preencher na totalidade o perfil (localização, etc), escolher um avatar, ir ao tópico de apresentação e no 1º post no fórum descrever a sua vida, o que fazem e o que procuram... 99% são clones, sejam do matrícula ou outro qualquer. Quase ninguém faz isso num fórum (isto não é um site de encontros), e quem faz é sinal que já conhece os cantos à casa e vem com o motivo de se dar a conhecer e dar credibilidade à nova personagem.


Depende Nuno, eu antes de me registar já andava por aqui desde 2009. Já conhecia mais ou menos os cantos do fórum. Só desconhecia o Café e o Majestic na altura.


----------



## ERVATUGA

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Eu de clones até agora só me deparei com o matrícula e com aquele poeta de Sines. O JR2, pelos vistos, também tinha criado um (pelo que ele próprio tinha admitido), mas eu na altura pensava que fosse do matrícula. De resto, nunca ouvi falar de mais nenhum aqui.


O coitado do JR já deve ter perdido outra vez a pass dele :hahaha:

JR2 - JR4 - JoaoReis - O Herético e mais alguns 

Regressa JR


----------



## NunoMC

Sim, mas duvido que o teu 1º post no fórum tenha sido na "apresentação" e algo do género "olá, sou o xpto, tenho x anos, gosto de amendoins e monopólio, procuro saber mais sobre marquises e carrinhos de rolamentos" 

A esmagadora maioria das pessoas começa a participação nalgum tópico que lhe desperte mais interesse, alguma discussão, etc, e mesmo que comecem na apresentação (eu nunca me apresentei e de inicio nem imagem tinha) dizem uma linha curta e mais nada, como o Chippah fez.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

ERVATUGA said:


> Depende Nuno, eu antes de me registar já andava por aqui desde 2009. Já conhecia mais ou menos os cantos do fórum. Só desconhecia o Café e o Majestic na altura.


Eu conhecia os threads do Porto e os dos transportes e já ia lendo isto desde 2008, o que me leva agora a revelar algo que não revelei nos meus primeiros dias, para não acharem que fosse um clone: havia users daqui, como o Herrmando, o Daniel Portugal (tenho pena de já não ter conhecido mesmo este) e o próprio matrícula que eu já "conhecia" pelo que ia lendo por aqui


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

NunoMC said:


> Sim, mas duvido que o teu 1º post no fórum tenha sido na "apresentação" e algo do género "olá, sou o xpto, tenho x anos, gosto de amendoins e monopólio, procuro saber mais sobre marquises e carrinhos de rolamentos"
> 
> A esmagadora maioria das pessoas começa a participação nalgum tópico que lhe desperte mais interesse, alguma discussão, etc, e mesmo que comecem na apresentação (eu nunca me apresentei e de inicio nem imagem tinha) dizem uma linha curta e mais nada, como o Chippah fez.


Verdade :yes: como eu fiz também 

Ah, como o tempo passa, foi em Julho:



> Bem eu já conto com 6 posts mas vou apresentar-me à mesma. Sou o Cláudio e já acompanho o fórum desde 2010 mas só agora decidi registar-me. Irei frequentar maioritariamente os fóruns da zona do porto mas também poderei aparecer noutras regiões. Saudações a todos.


Mas o meu primeiro post foi no tópico da STCP, em resposta a um post do PRB:



> Não são só MAN. Ultimamente têm também andado Volvos e alguns Mercedes o530 nesta linha.


----------



## ERVATUGA

NunoMC said:


> Sim, mas duvido que o teu 1º post no fórum tenha sido na "apresentação" e algo do género "olá, sou o xpto, tenho x anos, gosto de amendoins e monopólio, procuro saber mais sobre marquises e carrinhos de rolamentos"
> 
> A esmagadora maioria das pessoas começa a participação nalgum tópico que lhe desperte mais interesse, alguma discussão, etc, e mesmo que comecem na apresentação (eu nunca me apresentei e de inicio nem imagem tinha) dizem uma linha curta e mais nada, como o Chippah fez.


Eu acho que até agora ainda não me apresentei, sou um mal educado


----------



## Lino

mas hoje vi umas primas tuas numa pizza de rúcula.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Lino said:


> mas hoje vi umas primas tuas numa pizza de rúcula.


Ai seu malandro uke:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Calma pá, já vimos o teu anúncio :lol:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Ele tem o avatar do Kim Jong Un, desta vez a coisa é séria :runaway:


----------



## lmpanp

Cláudio
Responde mas não faças quote.

A moderação anda a apagar os posts dele.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

lmpanp said:


> Cláudio
> Responde mas não faças quote.
> 
> A moderação anda a apagar os posts dele.


O quote não foi meu, mas sim do Erva :lol:

Eu até tenho evitado responder aos posts dele (pronto, tirando aquele que ele fez como Lili nos threads do Porto ), mas como houve aqui quem respondesse, decidi alinhar na galhofa


----------



## Barragon

O IP dinâmico :hilarious

150 € :hilarious

Olha dá-mos a mim ou então investe num jantarinho para a gente


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Barragon said:


> O IP dinâmico :hilarious
> 
> 150 € :hilarious


Deixa ver se percebi, 150 € só para vir aqui chatear a gente? :uh:

Não, só pode estar a gozar...



> Olha dá-mos a mim ou então *investe num jantarinho para a gente*


Isso sim era algo de valor :yes:

Dava a conhecer aqui à gente os pratos típicos da sua cidade (não que eu já não os conheça  mas aviso já que sou esquisito e só como francesinhas )


----------



## alentejolover

Um dia iremos todos ter uma grande jantarada na casa do matrícula...


----------



## lmpanp

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> O quote não foi meu, mas sim do Erva :lol:


OPSSSS! Desculpa!


----------



## ERVATUGA

alentejolover said:


> Um dia iremos todos ter uma grande jantarada na casa do matrícula...


E era desta que nos matava a todos com veneno :lol:



lmpanp said:


> OPSSSS! Desculpa!


Estás a ficar velho Luís


----------



## Lino

foi ele que haqueou a sony :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Lino said:


> foi ele que haqueou a sony :lol:


Xiu, não digas isso ou ainda vem a CIA trazer sarilhos para Portugal.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Malditas férias escolares...


----------



## Lino

algo me diz que o Júlio de Matos compra as algemas na loja do 1€...


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

NunoMC said:


> Bolas, era tão óbvio o que se estava a passar... aquelas perguntas parvas sobre penamacor... E já agora aconselho a banirem este também, pois é claro como água de quem se trata. Só tem um post (no tópico das apresentações) e como todos os clones começa a sua participação no fórum a contar a história da vida dele, para dar um ar de credibilidade. O efeito é exactamente o oposto
> 
> 
> 
> LO PAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olá chamo me Bruno weig how hoo e sou descendente de pais chineses, nasci em Portugal e resido actualmente em Vila do Conde. Tenho 19 anos e graças a este forum tenho conhecido e apreendido e muito sobre a terra natal dos meus pais. Gostaria de saber onde posso encontrar aqui um thread sobre Zonas industriais.
> 
> ahhh estudo engenharia na faculdade de engenharia do Porto.
Click to expand...

Parece que tinhas razão, Nuno...



LO PAN said:


> O Xico voltou???? aquele passaro irritante.???
> 
> só falta o gorky, Lra, para se juntarem ao gouveia, alentejolover para termos a tropilha completa.


:lol::lol:


----------



## RuiG21

É mesmo ele, hoje no thread das Fotografias do Porto descuidou-se e disse que teve de ir de Gondomar para o Porto e começou a dizer que não se deviam realizar corridas na Baixa! :nuts:

E está cá desde Dezembro e já vai votar no thread das Marquises de Ouro! :lol:


----------



## RuiG21

:wave: Adeus LO PAN!:hahano:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

LO PAN said:


> TEMOS SHERLOCK HOMES
> 
> 
> Moro em Vila do Conde mas *sou bombeiro voluntario* na corporação de Rio Tinto, desde que os meus pais abriram a loja Yes price no centro de Rio Tinto.


Daí que fales em "tropilha", claro, agora faz sentido :lol:


----------



## RuiG21

Matrícula, desiste! :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

opcorn:


----------



## RuiG21

Os moderadores vão ter muito trabalho desta vez! :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

LO PAN, O FILÓSOFO


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

lmpanp said:


> opcorn:


----------



## alentejolover

LO PAN said:


> A palavra é prata, o silêncio é ouro


O chinês é bronze...


----------



## RuiG21

^^É mais o rio-tintoense (?) :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Não vejo o matrícula :lol: as suas artes de disfarce estão cada vez mais afinadas


----------



## RuiG21

Porquê que ele ainda n foi banido? :?


----------



## RuiG21

Acho que vou ser o próximo alvo do matrícula! :lol:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Devia haver um thread dos provérbios ou das frases feitas :yes:


----------



## alentejolover

O LO PAN é um lunático...porque as grandes almas apenas se multiplicam na esperança da existência humana...


----------



## Tchokan

Está mas é calado, oh chinoca, pá!


----------



## Barragon

O LO PAN é um antigo conhecido


----------



## lmpanp

Jura!!
:nuts:


----------



## Barragon

Ainda antes de ti luís.

Era o ínfame ............ que ganhou várias marquises de lata :lol:


----------



## Barragon

benedita, come batata frita


----------



## JR5

Epá..! Alguém que lhe devolva a porcaria do profile!!


----------



## JR5

Não sou nenhum desses! Esses são o Gorky e o Ribeiro! 

Eu estou numa outra foto com uma sueca loira...


----------



## JR5

Mais 22 posts para apagar.


----------



## RuiG21

^^Onde é que moras?:sly:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Reparei agora que ainda estão aí dois posts do Polícia de Choque banido ontem :lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120330089&postcount=2422

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120330086&postcount=73


----------



## RuiG21

Tenho pena dos moderadores, tantos posts para apagar e ainda têm de levar com as bocas do matrícula!hno:


----------



## MaXxImE

Efectivamente já mete nojo essa personagem.. :bash:


----------



## Barragon

Obrigado pelos posts claudio  já os apaguei.


----------



## Lino

Este Matrícula deveria ser internado, isto já soa a doença psiquiátrica.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

1 X 2 said:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> Sou observador deste forum algum tempo, tendo hoje me decidido a registar-me, era possivel haver um thread sobre jogos de sorte e azar ou um subforum do mesmo genero??
> *Ou aproveitar o thread do Scc Portugal sobre as previsões da jornada* e traduzir esses resultados para uma chave de totobola onde cada user daria o seu palpite mas na componente 1X2.
> 
> Desde já agradecido pela atenção dispensada
> 
> 
> João Tavares.


Para saber da existência desse thread, das duas uma: ou já aqui esteve antes com outra conta (o mais provável) ou conhece alguém aqui registado que lhe falou nele, uma vez que esse thread é apenas visível a forumers registados.

Enfim, dantes era semanal, agora é todos os dias...


----------



## RuiG21

1 X 2 said:


> Em Assentiz perto de Ourém. Porquê a curiosidade????


Por nada :sly:


----------



## lmpanp

Olha, olha, o camião do lixo de Gondomar 51-51-HT.
Ao menos este nunca faz greve!
:banana:


----------



## Barragon

daqui a uns minutos tá aí a dizer em vermelho barragon é paneleiro e a moderação faz órgias gay em lisboa :lol:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Essa forma de escrita "à Saramago", sem sinais de pontuação (ou com eles nos locais errados) não engana ninguém :lol:


----------



## Tchokan

Faça o favor de se encaminhar para o hospital psiquiátrico mais próximo da sua área de residência, é para o seu bem e para o nosso e do fórum, obrigado...


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Calma, Tchokan. Ele só está aborrecido, pois as férias escolares já duram à mais de duas semanas e ele tem saudades das amigas e, então, vem para aqui brincar (não é por acaso que durante o resto do ano só cá vinha nos fins de semana :lol. A partir de amanhã já nos deixa em paz...


----------



## Tchokan

Mas passa a maior parte do período escolar com suspensões atrás suspensões, logo é quase a mesma treta...


----------



## JR5

Pelo que eu percebi ele cria propositadamente novos users pois não lhe devolvem a antiga conta.

E eu quero a minha! A do JR2!!

Tenho aqui dezenas de fotos (Ribeira das Naus, Largo Rafael Bordalo Pinheiro, Terraços do Carmo, Reabilitações na Baixa, etc...) que só coloco quando algum dos moderadores contactar o Jan e pedir-lhe a pass do respectivo profile!!


----------



## RuiG21

Tchokan said:


> Faça o favor de se encaminhar para o hospital psiquiátrico mais próximo da sua área de residência, é para o seu bem e para o nosso e do fórum, obrigado...


O Magalhães Lemos é muito longe para ele, tem de atravessar a circunvalação quase toda! :yes:


----------



## RuiG21

JR5 said:


> Pelo que eu percebi ele cria propositadamente novos users pois não lhe devolvem a antiga conta.
> 
> E eu quero a minha! A do JR2!!
> 
> Tenho aqui dezenas de fotos (Ribeira das Naus, Largo Rafael Bordalo Pinheiro, Terraços do Carmo, Reabilitações na Baixa, etc...) que só coloco quando algum dos moderadores contactar o Jan e pedir-lhe a pass do respectivo profile!!


Mas quando se perde a pass não dá para te enviarem uma nova para o e-mail?:dunno:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

RuiG21 said:


> O Magalhães Lemos é muito longe para ele, tem de atravessar a circunvalação quase toda! :yes:


O Conde Ferreira sempre é mais próximo e, para casos como o dele, parece ser o mais indicado...


----------



## RuiG21

Mas esse chama-se JR2.! 
O teu antigo não era só JR2?


----------



## RuiG21

Vocês sabem quem é? :lol:


----------



## RuiG21

^^Este já é o matrícula! :yes:


----------



## JR5

RuiG21 said:


> Mas esse chama-se JR2.!
> O teu antigo não era só JR2?


Escusado será dizer que o JR2. é o maluquinho do 51-51-HT!


----------



## JR5

RuiG21 said:


> Mas quando se perde a pass não dá para te enviarem uma nova para o e-mail?:dunno:


O email que eu tinha registado na conta do JR2 era o antigo que já não tenho acesso.


----------



## RuiG21

Olha, se não dissesses nada continuava a pensar que eras tu!:wallbash:icard:


----------



## Kaiser_90




----------



## NunoMC

RuiG21 said:


> ^^Este já é o matrícula! :yes:


Rui, são *todos* a mesma pessoa, desde o 1x2, ao JR2., ao Punidor, ao Lo pan, e dezenas e dezenas de outros nomes.
De uma vez por todas mentalizem-se que só essa pessoa cria users cuja primeira coisa que fazem é uma destas:

- apresentarem-se com informações excessivas, de idade, profissão, etc (mais avatar, localização, etc);
- perguntarem algo que pouco tem a ver com o fórum (como o 1x2 fez), havendo melhores e maiores fóruns para isso;
- perguntarem algo que até tem a ver com o fórum mas facilmente se encontra e não é preciso ajuda (fotos sobre aveiro, por exemplo);
- comentários alegando que é um ex-user farto do fórum mas não é o matricula (ex-users desaparecem de vez, não andam aqui todos os dias a ver o que se passa);
- criar um user de nome "xpto194" e no primeiro comentário assinam com o nome verdadeiro "José Silva", tal como no caso do 1x2;
- nomes semelhantes a outros nomes já existentes, como o JR2. (notar o ponto);

Um user "normal" não faz isto, portanto por exclusão de partes é sempre a mesma pessoa. E o que ele quer é atenção, apenas e só, tal como todos os trolls. Se o fórum não tivesse ninguém para lhe responder e ele fosse a única pessoa aqui, acham que continuava a criar usernames? Óbvio que não. Então a solução é mesmo ignorar por completo, não citar nada do que ele escrever, não meter smilies, imagens, etc. Ignorar a 100%.

E caso tenham dúvidas quando surge algum novo user (por exemplo no tópico das apresentaçoes), de modo preventivo ignorem também e aguardem por outros posts. Uma pessoa normal rapidamente participa nos tópicos e facilmente se percebe que não é o matricula. Eu faço uma coisa simples, sempre que surge um novo nome (especialmente neste tópico ou nas apresentações) eu meto logo na lista ignore, e só sai de lá caso mostre que é um user normal. Poupa-me de receber emails nos tópicos em que estou subscrito com imagens de orgias e coisas do género. Até hoje só o Chippah (de entre dezenas!) era verdadeiro. Eu nunca dou as boas vindas a ninguém por isso mesmo.

Em tempos havia o tópico da prisão, que era basicamente o local onde o matricula participava e tinha feedback, o tópico foi encerrado e tivemos uns dias de sossego, agora o feedback que lhe dão é aqui e este tópico está estragado. Pode demorar algum tempo, mas se toda a gente ignorar por completo esta personagem (usem a lista ignore caso não resistam a lhe responder), as coisas melhoram e respirar-se-á melhor ar por aqui, tem é mesmo de ser toda a gente e em todos os tópicos. Ele coloca lixo, vocês continuam a participar como se nao estivesse lá nada, e a moderação apaga o lixo.

Incluindo as marquises, pois mais uma vez ele vai ganhar o "prémio" de pior user, e assim continua a ter relevância e atenção, precisamente o que ele quer. Eu não o incluí em nenhuma votação e foi por não o considerar como alguém que mereça qualquer destaque, nem sequer negativo.


----------



## JR5

Barragon said:


> O Jan demora a responder JohnnyKonig


Então? Já passaram 5 dias!


----------



## lmpanp

Calma que não convém pressionar o boss maxximus.
Até por evitar que ele se lembre que é a terceira vez que é incomodado por causa do mesmo JR dos esquecidos e o mande dar uma volta ao bilhar grande.
:lol:


----------



## lmpanp

EDIT


----------



## RuiG21

JR5 said:


> Então? Já passaram 5 dias!


Não podes ficar com o JR5?:nuts:


----------



## Lino

Ninguém manda lixívia nestas mensagens?


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Como é que o gajo recebeu um like por esse post? :sly:


----------



## RuiG21

Não lhe liguem! :yes:


----------



## fidalgo

passadas 2 semanas sobre a passagem de ano, é curioso encontrar determinados títulos de tópicos chamados "anuais", ainda abertos, e com a datação antiga

principalmente após a imperatividade demonstrada por moderadores há um ano, sobre a absoluta necessidade de encerrar tópicos e abrir novos, penalizando quem se insurgia contra essas acções argumentando a inutilidade de tais mudanças

muito curioso de facto


----------



## JR2

Um *Muito Obrigado* à moderação do Forum Português por me ter devolvido o antigo profile.


----------



## JR2

Existe algum thread dedicado aos Terraços de Bragança, do Siza?


----------



## RuiG21

Aleluia :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

JR2 said:


> Existe algum thread dedicado aos Terraços de Bragança, do Siza?


Terraços do Carmo...

Aqui JR: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=587552

Ó pá! Devias ter pedido o teu primeiro nick, o João R 

Bem-vindo de volta kay:

:cheers:


----------



## lmpanp

JR2 said:


> Um *Muito Obrigado* à moderação do Forum Português por me ter devolvido o antigo profile.


É um retrocesso, mas ainda não perdi a espectativa de ver o JR5543553.
:lol:


----------



## JR2

RuiG21 said:


> Aleluia :lol:


Para ti tambem :cheers:



ERVATUGA said:


> Terraços do Carmo...
> 
> Aqui JR: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=587552
> 
> Ó pá! Devias ter pedido o teu primeiro nick, o JoãoReis
> 
> Bem-vindo de volta kay:
> 
> :cheers:


Esses são os do Carmo, Erva.

Eu estou a falar dos "Terraços" da Rua do Alecrim. O projecto do Siza que foi finalizado em 2004. Não existe um único thread sobre o assunto. 
Já agora, dá-me a tua opinião: Abro o respectivo thread nos "Projectos de Lisboa" ou nas "Imagens"? 
Como já passaram 11 anos...



lmpanp said:


> É um retrocesso, mas ainda não perdi a espectativa de ver o JR5543553.
> :lol:


Seja feita a "vossa" vontade! 51-51-HT, estás a ler isto?


----------



## fidalgo

fidalgo said:


> passadas 2 semanas sobre a passagem de ano, é curioso encontrar determinados títulos de tópicos chamados "anuais", ainda abertos, e com a datação antiga
> 
> principalmente após a imperatividade demonstrada por moderadores há um ano, sobre a absoluta necessidade de encerrar tópicos e abrir novos, penalizando quem se insurgia contra essas acções argumentando a inutilidade de tais mudanças
> 
> muito curioso de facto


a hipocrisia bateu forte no forum português.

e não é que, depois da referência que fiz há uns dias ^^, retiraram mesmo a indicação anual destes mesmos topicos
aquilo porque me bati no ano passado e anteriores e que me valeu penalizações absurdas (e injustas, à luz deste acontecimento) por parte dos donos disto tudo, passado um ano, vieram-me dar razão e seguiram as minhas sugestões, e validando os meus argumentos, embora nunca o admitindo, claro


----------



## alentejolover

fidalgo said:


> donos disto tudo


André Barragon Salgado....


----------



## Barragon

:bash: 

Essa situação, na altura, só foi realizada em alguns dos threads e noutros manteve-se igual dependendo da opinião dos frequentadores. Este ano voltou-se a fazer o mesmo. Aliás, se fores a alguns dos threads, foi feita a questão para darem a sua opinião e, como a maioria não quer saber, apenas uns poucos deram a sua opinião e nós demos algum tempo.

Não sei qual o problema. Fazes um filme com tudo. Preocupa-te com coisas mais relevantes. Volto-te a lembrar a conduta que tiveste na altura e que não foi a mais correta.


----------



## fidalgo

para se darem ao trabalho de ir ao painel de moderação editar titulos de topicos, é porque se calhar não é assim tão irrelevante, digo eu, tendo em conta a irredutibilidade mostrada no passado contra tais mudanças


----------



## toniho

JR2 said:


> Um *Muito Obrigado* à moderação do Forum Português por me ter devolvido o antigo profile.


Agora vê lá se compras uma caneta, rouba um guardanapo no café e anota a password.


----------



## ERVATUGA

JR2 said:


> Esses são os do Carmo, Erva.
> 
> Eu estou a falar dos "Terraços" da Rua do Alecrim. O projecto do Siza que foi finalizado em 2004. Não existe um único thread sobre o assunto.
> Já agora, dá-me a tua opinião: Abro o respectivo thread nos "Projectos de Lisboa" ou nas "Imagens"?
> Como já passaram 11 anos...


Encontrei este tópico relativo ao Prémio Valmor que o projeto do Siza recebeu...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=991421​
Já vi por aqui umas fotos dos Terraços de Bragança, não me lembro é onde. Vou fazer umas buscas...


----------



## JR2

E o thread dedicado à indumentária? Não há?? 

Quero ver como é que vocês se vestem!


----------



## lmpanp

Por aqui é tudo roupa in comprada nos ciganos.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Então? O gajo foi banido, mas o post dele continua aí? :lol:


----------



## JR2

lmpanp said:


> Por aqui é tudo roupa in comprada nos ciganos.


:lol: 

Nos ciganos nunca comprei nada. Agora nos Chineses... 

As meias quentinhas que eu tenho agora nos pés foram um dos três pares que eu comprei lá durante este último Natal. :banana:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Eu, por acaso, já comprei uma camisa nos ciganos e, por acaso, até gosto bastante, ando muito com ela de Verão :cheers:


----------



## lmpanp

JR2 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nos ciganos nunca comprei nada. Agora nos Chineses...
> 
> As meias quentinhas que eu tenho agora nos pés foram um dos três pares que eu comprei lá durante este último Natal. :banana:


Dos Chineses tive 3 coisas, 1 oferecida e 2 compradas por mim, a ver:

- Comprei um corta-unhas de aço XXL para usar nos dedos dos pés (era para isso que tinha sido fabricado). Quando fui cortar a primeira unha a alavanca partiu e a unha continuou lá incólume. Olhei para a zona onde o aço partiu e era só bolhas de ar, no restante corta-unhas dei uma martelada e aquilo partiu-se em dezenas de bocados. Se fosse de plástico era mais forte!

- Comprei uma aparafusadora de bateria daquelas pequenas. Conforme indicado ficou a carregar 3 horas, aparafusei um (1) parafuso e já não lhe deu o aperto final, a bateria acabou! Depois de outra hora a carregar continuou a não ter força para o apertar. A obra seguinte foi a de a deitar para o lixo!

- Ofereceram-me uns sapatos com sola de borracha que passado umas 3 semanas usei pela primeira vez. Aquela borracha fazia muito barulho e era desagradável, pareciam tamancos a bater. Reservei-os por uns tempos. Quando os usei novamente devo ter andado uns 200 metros até que a certa altura tropecei e por pouco não me espalhei: num dos sapatos a sola tinha-se descolado toda menos na ponta do calcanhar e no outro já estava a meio. Fui para casa a pisar ovos e analisando os ditos descobri que eram chineses (não sabia) e que aquilo era plástico duro e todo o sapato não tinha visto uma costura que fosse, era só cola de trazer por casa que descolava num simples puxão. Lixo com eles!

Estou mais do que conversado com as chinesices.


----------



## lmpanp

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Eu, por acaso, já comprei uma camisa nos ciganos e, por acaso, até gosto bastante, ando muito com ela de Verão :cheers:


Em vez de uma contrafeita compraste uma roubada.
:troll:

Brincadeira!


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

:lol: Paguei, se não me engano, 12 € por ela.

Dos chineses comprei uma vez uma toalha de banho preta, sendo que o vendedor disse que era de qualidade superior. Aconteceu que, quando me fui a limpar, fiquei "pintado" de preto :lol::rofl:


----------



## ERVATUGA

ERVATUGA said:


> Encontrei este tópico relativo ao Prémio Valmor que o projeto do Siza recebeu...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=991421​
> Já vi por aqui umas fotos dos Terraços de Bragança, não me lembro é onde. Vou fazer umas buscas...


Também encontrei esta conversa relativa aos terraços: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603385&page=21

A partir do comentário 410.

Mas sei que existe um tópico, acho que era do bairro onde se encontra o projeto do Siza. Ainda não o encontrei











JR2 said:


> E o thread dedicado à indumentária? Não há??
> 
> Quero ver como é que vocês se vestem!


Podemos discutir no *tópico do consumidor*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746709



lmpanp said:


> Por aqui é tudo roupa in comprada nos ciganos.


Eu felizmente não tenho essa preocupação :|



lmpanp said:


> Dos Chineses tive 3 coisas, 1 oferecida e 2 compradas por mim, a ver:
> 
> - Comprei um corta-unhas de aço XXL para usar nos dedos dos pés (era para isso que tinha sido fabricado). Quando fui cortar a primeira unha a alavanca partiu e a unha continuou lá incólume. Olhei para a zona onde o aço partiu e era só bolhas de ar, no restante corta-unhas dei uma martelada e aquilo partiu-se em dezenas de bocados. Se fosse de plástico era mais forte!
> 
> - Comprei uma aparafusadora de bateria daquelas pequenas. Conforme indicado ficou a carregar 3 horas, aparafusei um (1) parafuso e já não lhe deu o aperto final, a bateria acabou! Depois de outra hora a carregar continuou a não ter força para o apertar. A obra seguinte foi a de a deitar para o lixo!
> 
> - Ofereceram-me uns sapatos com sola de borracha que passado umas 3 semanas usei pela primeira vez. Aquela borracha fazia muito barulho e era desagradável, pareciam tamancos a bater. Reservei-os por uns tempos. Quando os usei novamente devo ter andado uns 200 metros até que a certa altura tropecei e por pouco não me espalhei: num dos sapatos a sola tinha-se descolado toda menos na ponta do calcanhar e no outro já estava a meio. Fui para casa a pisar ovos e analisando os ditos descobri que eram chineses (não sabia) e que aquilo era plástico duro e todo o sapato não tinha visto uma costura que fosse, era só cola de trazer por casa que descolava num simples puxão. Lixo com eles!
> 
> Estou mais do que conversado com as chinesices.


Em primeiro, ó pá?! Nunca vi alguém comprar ferramenta nos chineses, és o primeiro :lol:

Segundo, essa merda de sapatos também pode ser comprada na H&M.

Terceiro, acho que deves ter umas unhas do Crl!!!!!!!!! :lol:

Aconselho-te isto...






:lol:​


----------



## geographico*

Barragon said:


> Volto-te a lembrar a conduta que tiveste na altura e que não foi a mais correta.


E isto, é uma atitude correcta?



NunoMC said:


> Pouco me importa as consequência de dizer isto, mas *este geográfico é estupido como uma porta*, e já estou a ver que este tópico vai ficar completamente estragado, apenas e só porque esta personagem que nada sabe de economia, mas tudo generaliza, leva a discussão ao mais completo absurdo. E depois em vez de as outras pessoas debaterem o dia-a-dia da economia, com outros pontos de vistas como o Lino, spindoc e outros, não, naturalmente agora vão rebater as constantes parvoíces inacreditáveis *que esta personagem defeca*, pois ninguém fica indiferente a elas. E não, não é questão de não querer contraditório, prefiria ter 1000 Linos neste tópico do que *este idiota.*
> 
> Nem sequer me vou dar ao trabalho de rebater as alarvidades que diz, então aquela de mencionar 4 ou 5 países que sofreram atrasos de décadas devido ao comunismo, e só saíram dele já Portugal estava a comer fundos europeus há uns anos, é de bradar aos céus. Vá lá, ao menos desta vez não meteu uma foto de uma só pessoa para generalizar para vários milhões...
> 
> Imagino o que seria se existissem* pragas semelhantes* em todos os tópicos, era remédio santo para acabar com qualquer debate racional. Até o matrícula ficaria invejoso com tamanho sucesso.


O que é que a moderação vai fazer em relação a este indivíduo?


----------



## Fern

Primeiro provoca e depois queixa-se. Não vamos regressar ao passado pois não?


----------



## geographico*

^^

Portanto não vais fazer nada, é isso? Foi um post perfeitamente aceitável para um moderador?


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Eu fico boquiaberto pela forma como os indivíduos que perfilam de uma determinada ideologia política têm sido, nestes últimos dois dias, ironizados por uma certa personagem (enquanto que outros, que não perfilam dela, são tratados como autênticos gurus da sabedoria). Mas, alguém que provoca até mais não, irá levar a que outros percam a paciência e façam posts como esse que está aí em cima em quote e depois, claro, o que provoca faz-se de dama ofendida e faz queixinhas.

Por fim, o facto de ainda haver quem lhe fale já é uma sorte, pois alguém que atiça e, depois, quando leva respostas mais fortes, faz queixinhas, não merecia mais que a ignorância.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá pessoal da moderação :hi:

Venho assinalar dois tópicos relativos a Monsanto.

Este do Barra criado em 17.12.2005...

*Monsanto:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=295737

E este do Ondas criado em 30.03.2008...

*Aldeia de MONSANTO - A aldeia mais portuguesa de Portugal:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601053

Não sei se era melhor fusionar.

Cumpts :cheers:


----------



## JR2

ERVATUGA said:


> Também encontrei esta conversa relativa aos terraços: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603385&page=21
> 
> A partir do comentário 410.
> 
> Mas sei que existe um tópico, acho que era do bairro onde se encontra o projeto do Siza. Ainda não o encontrei


Sim, Erva. Mas todos esses posts que tens encontrado são posts avulsos. 11 anos depois, não percebo como é que ainda ninguém decidiu criar um thread dedicado aos TB.

Irei abrir um thread nos Projectos e Imagens. 

11 anos depois...:lol:



ERVATUGA said:


> Em primeiro, ó pá?! Nunca vi alguém comprar ferramenta nos chineses, és o primeiro :lol:
> 
> Segundo, essa merda de sapatos também pode ser comprada na H&M.


Realmente.. Estava mesmo a pedi-las :bash:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Cria um nas imagens de Lisboa então kay:

:cheers:


----------



## JR2

Ok. Fica para o fim de semana.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá pessoal da moderação :hi:

Venho assinalar dois tópicos relativos ao Santuário do Bom Jesus de Braga.

Este do Daniel322 criado em 30.07.2007...

*Santuário do Bom Jesus de Braga:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504501

E este do Karlussantus criado em 13.01.2011...

*Braga - Santuário do Bom Jesus:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1299065

Não sei se era melhor fusionar.

Cumpts :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^



DiogoBaptista said:


> Por favor, alguém com capacidades para tal que faça fusão com este Thread:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217858&page=8
> *Porto | Implosão do Bairro do Aleixo*


Tópico criado por Phobos em 28.05.2005...

*Porto | Implosão do Bairro do Aleixo:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217858

E este de Pedromg94 em 16.07.2008...

*Porto | Demolição do Bairro do Aleixo:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=664082

Fusão?

:cheers:


----------



## JR2

Amanhã não trabalho :banana:
Amanhã não trabalho :banana2:
Fim de semana antecipado! :booze:

:cheers1:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

JR2 said:


> Amanhã não trabalho :banana:
> Amanhã não trabalho :banana2:
> Fim de semana antecipado! :booze:
> 
> :cheers1:


:?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581023


----------



## ERVATUGA

:lol:


----------



## lmpanp

Onde estão os results das marquises?
:gaah:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Já que o Erva tocou no assunto das fusões de threads, existem, pelo menos três threads sobre o Parque da Cidade no sub-forum Porto-Imagens:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444001&highlight=parques

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=331243&highlight=parques

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258160&highlight=parques

Existe ainda este, que como não me parece um thread de fotos, mas sim de notícias, não creio que deva de ser, de todo, fundido com os outros três, mas fazia mais sentido nos projetos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386698&highlight=parques


----------



## Barragon

lmpanp said:


> Onde estão os results das marquises?
> :gaah:


 estão atrasados


----------



## Barragon

claudio, fundi apenas dois :yes:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Ok kay:


----------



## Barragon

Os outros estavam incompletos já.


----------



## Lino

olha o gajo deu em jihadista


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá pessoal da moderação :hi:

Existem dois tópicos gémeos no Café:

*Aquisição da tanga - no chinês, no cigano, em qualquer outro lugar*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795048

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795046


----------



## lmpanp

Num só está o pedido para ser apagado.
Quando o fiz saiu em duplicado.
Coisa que também me acontece muitas vezes em posts e ainda não encontrei razão para que isso aconteça.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pode ser da lentidão do teu browser, por vezes aquilo fica a rodar segundos a fio e temos tendência a clicar outra vez. Foi o que te aconteceu Luis?


----------



## lmpanp

Lentidão do Browser ou da ligação não é mas sim dos servers do SSC que tem horas que emperram e não, não faço (ou conscientemente não faço) mais do que um click, até porque já sei o que a casa gasta. Quando assim é, deixo estar a processar e passo a outro qualquer site que geralmente mantenho aberto noutra aba do browser, tipo o face, o gmail, etc.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Moderação, acabo de verificar que existem dois threads sobre Penedono 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294510&highlight=penedono

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251817&highlight=penedono


----------



## Viriatuus

^^

És a autoridade policial cá do forum, agora...?:lol:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Nop, apenas vou postando fotos de certos locais e, quando coloco o seu nome no search, verifico que há mais do que um thread sobre os mesmos. E já que o Erva ajuda muito nas limpezas, não vejo porque não ajudar também :lol:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

claro, acho até que todos os users deveriam ajudar na limpeza do forum, o que não falta no forum tuga são vários threads para os mesmos locais. sempre que encontrarem threads repetidos deveriam comunicar directamente à moderação ou deixar aqui um apontamento a esse respeito.

na hora de postar cabe a cada um averiguar se existe algum thread específico que seja adequado ao conteúdo do seu post ao invés de abrirem threads aos pontapés.


----------



## Barragon

Obrigado pelas palavras paradise kay: é isso mesmo


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Acabo de reparar que há três threads das Berlengas 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121274345#post121274345

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1196947&highlight=berlengas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=238809&highlight=berlengas


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

O do Arpels é mais antigo.


----------



## Lino

só de falarem em vegetarianices apetece ir comer uma entremeada.


----------



## RuiG21

*Acham que valia a pena abrir-se um tópico para cada universidade de Portugal? *

Estes tópicos poderiam ser usados para pôr notícias e imagens. Estive a pesquisar e existem vários tópicos sobre a UP e acho que podiam ser fundidos e criar um único thread.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Notícias? Só se fossem notícias tipo dos eventos que ocorresem nas ditas :lol: Não sei se haverá muito a dizer, mas se achares bem, por mim, força


----------



## Barragon

:hilarious

Diamantino os posts no café não contam


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

:lol:


----------



## Lino

cheira-me a....


----------



## ERVATUGA

lmpanp said:


> O Erva devia ser elevado a moderador com o pelouro de limpar e agregar os posts a mais.
> :banana:





RuiG21 said:


> ^^Era melhor, chateava menos, trabalhava mais...





lmpanp said:


> Mau!
> O Erva não chateia, o erva é assim como… uma brisa fresca a trespassar um campo de ervas.
> 
> Seria um enorme evolução pela igualdade do género herbáceo, uma vitória contra os vegetarianos que derramam a seiva de inocentes num cada vez maior, incomensurável, herbicídio.
> :troll:
> 
> Acho que vou ter de deixar de fumar…


Seus safados :lol:



Lino said:


> só de falarem em vegetarianices apetece ir comer uma entremeada.


Encontrei uma bela peça de carne...

https://humorcao.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/entremeada.jpg​


----------



## RuiG21

RuiG21 said:


> *Acham que valia a pena abrir-se um tópico para cada universidade de Portugal? *
> 
> Estes tópicos poderiam ser usados para pôr notícias e imagens. Estive a pesquisar e existem vários tópicos sobre a UP e acho que podiam ser fundidos e criar um único thread.


Bem, só o Cláudio é que respondeu...


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Estou a pensar Rui, tens de me dar tempo...

http://www.gillesperrault.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/1_Rodin_Le_Penseur_Art91.jpg​


----------



## Barragon

Já há tópicos para algumas universidades.

As pessoas podem abrir tópicos quando quiserem  desde que já não existam


----------



## lmpanp

Desde que já não existam?
Então quer dizer que se nunca existiram não se poderão abrir?
:lol:


----------



## Barragon




----------



## RuiG21

Bem, agora vou imitar o ERVA:lol: (mas estou a falar a sério)

Podiam fundir estes tópicos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381888

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1395594

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1322837

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633743

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1378939

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=700170

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1093205

Mudem o nome para simplesmente "UP | Universidade do Porto" e pode ficar na secção dos Projectos do Porto. Vão ter muito trabalho...:lol:

:cheers:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Caraças, a Feup tem direito a um thread só para ela?! :lol:

É a única da UP... :lol:


----------



## Diamantino Diamante

Alguém conhece um utilizador que dá pelo nome de: Xico205?

Acho que foi meu colega..


----------



## Diamantino Diamante

Então..? Ninguém conhece o Xico205??

É aquele que tem um rabo em cima do pescoço, em vez de uma cabeça. 

É inconfundível!!


----------



## Barragon

:hilarious


----------



## lmpanp

Sem comentários!


----------



## ERVATUGA

ERVATUGA said:


> Olá pessoal :hi:
> 
> Existem aqui dois tópicos...
> 
> Variante à EN101 (Guimarães - Taipas/Avepark - Braga)
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799354
> 
> "Variante Sul" - Alternativa à N14 Famalicão-Maia
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1796985
> 
> Penso que estariam melhor nas *Rodovias*.
> 
> :cheers:


Ainda continuam por lá :angel: :lol:


----------



## Barragon

no lo se que hacer


----------



## 1ºBoaz

delet


----------



## ERVATUGA

André Vieira said:


> Ó Eeeeeeeeeerva!!! Cria aí um thread dedicado à indumentária que eu neste momento tenho só 5 posts e não posso.





ERVATUGA said:


> Um tópico sobre o vestuário? Acho que já existe um sobre a moda do luisribeiro.
> 
> Só se estiveres a pensar num tópico que fale de um conjunto de vestuário utilizado em determinada época, região ou povo!
> 
> :cheers:


Pessoal da moderação, crio um no majestic ou no café?


----------



## ERVATUGA

RuiG21 said:


> A Erva voltou à ação.:lol:





lmpanp said:


> O Erva devia ser agraciado como Grão-Mestre da Ordem da Vassoura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:


:lol:


----------



## fidalgo

ERVATUGA said:


> Pessoal da moderação, crio um no majestic ou no café?


independentemente de onde o criares, aposto que daqui a uns tempos vens aqui pedir para o juntares aos existentes 

:rofl:


----------



## ERVATUGA

O tópico do luisribeiro tem a ver com moda atual e design. O que o AV quer penso que é sobre trajes tradicionais de diferentes regiões, países.

Mas se a moderação pensa que não é preciso, não crio.

Obrigado pela atenção :cheers:


----------



## fidalgo

André Vieira said:


> Ó Eeeeeeeeeerva!!! Cria aí um thread dedicado à indumentária que eu neste momento tenho só 5 posts e não posso.


se queres contabilizar posts, vais aos topicos de fotografias e só precisas de meter um smiley, ou escrever "boas fotos" que é garantido. depois é só repetir quantas vezes quiseres


----------



## Barragon

Erva faz no café


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay: :cheers:


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> Erva faz no café enquanto eu faço o apuramento do Marquises para o lmpanp me deixar de amolar a cachimóia


----------



## ERVATUGA

:lol:


----------



## Barragon

Luís queres fazer por mim?


----------



## alentejolover

fidalgo said:


> se queres contabilizar posts, vais aos topicos de fotografias e só precisas de meter um smiley, ou escrever "boas fotos" que é garantido. depois é só repetir quantas vezes quiseres


E se eu quiser escrever "boas fotos", não posso? é considerado spam ?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

edit


----------



## alentejolover

Boaz, espero que nunca sejas banido do fórum, porque eu farto-me de rir contigo :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

delet


----------



## RuiG21

^^É um clone 1ºBoaz, não ligues.


----------



## Barragon

hno:


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> Luís queres fazer por mim?


Sou moderador?


----------



## RuiG21

Isto é uma democracia? Há eleições de x em x anos?:lol:


----------



## Lopetegui.

Porque fui banido????

Frequento imensos foruns e nunca me aconteceu este tipo de situações.

A moderação Brinca????


----------



## lmpanp

Lopetegui. said:


> Porque fui banido????
> …
> …


Porque perdeste o Campeonato, a Taça, a Taça da Liga e a Liga dos Campeões.
:troll:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :wave:

Existem dois tópicos relativos a Marialva...

*Marialva* do JohnnyMass datado de 14.12.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294624

*Castelo de Marialva* do fidalgo datado de 19.05.2007...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475953

Não sei se é melhor fundir os dois.

:cheers:


----------



## Gouveia

Ou então arranjavas trabalho.. e saias da casa e da net da tua mãe.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Gouveia said:


> Ou então arranjavas trabalho.. e saias da casa e da net da tua mãe.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

delete


----------



## RuiG21

^^Porquê? A mim parece-me muito bem como está.:yes: Só tu é que queres isso, por isso mais vale deixar como está.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

O ErvaTuga gosta de criar tread por tudo e por nada para ele Madeira e Açores é tudo o mesmo 

eu vou continuar a postar no tread mais antigo que criei a uns anos atras o Eventos Madeira se ninguem quiser ir lá problema de voces


----------



## ERVATUGA

1ºBoaz said:


> O ErvaTuga gosta de criar tread por tudo e por nada para ele *Madeira e Açores é tudo o mesmo*


:nuts:


----------



## RuiG21

1ºBoaz said:


> O ErvaTuga gosta de criar tread por tudo e por nada para ele Madeira e Açores é tudo o mesmo
> 
> eu vou continuar a postar no tread mais antigo que *criei* a uns anos atras o Eventos Madeira se ninguem quiser ir lá problema de voces


:hmm:Tu és o NewTomorrow...:laugh: Agora já percebo tudo.:lol:


----------



## lmpanp




----------



## RuiG21

Olha que eu estou cá há pouco tempo!:madwife:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

delete


----------



## lmpanp

O FilP FilPou!
:banned:


----------



## Fern

1ºBoaz said:


> :cripes: se Barragon sabe vai me expulsar ou não a minha volta foi negociado com ele por isso eu estou aqui legalmente e não entrei escondido , no 1º dia fiz questão de irritar 2 foristas que sabia que iriam tentar denunciar-me a moderação como entrada ilegal :lol::lol::lol::lol: fizeram muito alarido mais não deu em nada


Não te estiques Boaz.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :wave:

Existem dois tópicos relativos a Almeida...

*Almeida* do Barragon datado de 14.12.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294226

*Viagem pela Beira - Almeida* do Miguel_Arq datado de 06.07.2009...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=906320

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Também existem dois tópicos para Penedono...

*Penedono* do Puto datado de 14.12.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294510

*Vila de Penedono* do Miguel_Arq datado de 06.11.2010...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251817

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Também encontrei dois tópicos relativos à Montalegre...

*Montalegre* do Arpels datado de 17.02.2006...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318840

*Viagem a Montalegre* do Miguel_Arq datado de 17.04.2009...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=851574

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Os do Miguel são das fotos dele


----------



## fidalgo

os meus também eram das minhas fotos e fundiram aos outros.


----------



## Barragon

^^ tens razão.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Dois tópicos sobre Penedono...

*Penedono* do Puto criado a 14.12.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294510

*Vila de Penedono* do Miguel_Arq criado a 06.11.2010...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251817

:cheers:


----------



## JoséPVieira

Não há thread da Revista Cor de Rosa?


----------



## ERVATUGA

:lol: Esse é interdito, mas tens este http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1306429


----------



## lmpanp

JoséPVieira said:


> Não há thread da Revista Cor de Rosa?


O quê, coisas destas:

Top-revista-maria-perguntas










Mais:
http://mais.no.sapo.pt/maria.html

:lol:


----------



## RuiG21

:rofl:

Poder engravidar com sonhos :lol::lol:


----------



## 7Colinas

Solicito à moderação a criação de um thread para colocarmos vídeos sobre a cidade de Lisboa. Um thread semelhante a este:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1753061&page=9


----------



## RuiG21

^^Porque não pões os vídeos de Lisboa nesse thread? :nuts:


----------



## Barragon

exato


----------



## 7Colinas

RuiG21 said:


> ^^Porque não pões os vídeos de Lisboa nesse thread? :nuts:


Por amor de deus.. Não vou colocar os vídeos da capital juntamente com os das restantes vilórias! 

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## RuiG21

hno:hno:hno:

Essas _vilórias_ como tu dizes fazem parte de um país chamado Portugal juntamente com Lisboa. Já agora criem um thread para o Porto, Coimbra, Braga... Assim todas cidades tinham um tópico para os seus próprios vídeos!:banana2:


----------



## 7Colinas

Uiiii.. A dor de corno que por aqui anda...

*"""* Com que então o user 7Colinas quer criar um thread específico para a inserção de vídeos educativos sobre a cidade de Lisboa - de maneira a ficar tudo mais organizado e permitir a quem quer que seja que tenha o interesse em consultar os respectivos vídeos possa aceder mais rapidamente aos mesmos sem ter de andar a procurar pelas dezenas de vídeos de 2,3,4 minutos que abundam no nosso querido e estimado thread dedicado aos «Vídeos sobre Portugal e as suas Regiões» e que, regra geral, são vídeos sem pouco ou nenhum conteúdo educativo onde se vêm sempre as mesmas paisagens, bairros e edifícios, e que são geralmente acompanhados por "belas" músicas parolas .

Não senhor, não pode ser! Os aldeões refutam tal iniciativa! *Não o permitiremos! *

Moderação! Onde anda a moderação? 

*A moderação que apague qualquer tentativa do respectivo user em abrir thread semelhante.*

*MAIS:* O mesmo user seja exemplarmente banido que é para aprender quem é que manda aqui!!! *"""*

Dass... Fui!


----------



## NunoMC

Pessoalmente concordo com a criação de tópicos de videos para cada região, como se faz com as fotos. Se, por exemplo, quiser ver videos do Alentejo tenho de ir procurar em todas as páginas do tópico geral para ver se encontro algum, seria mais simples ir directamente ao tópico dedicado ao Alentejo. Depois ao de Lisboa, Porto, etc. O tópico global seria para coisas que focassem o país no geral, ou pelo menos mais do que uma região.

Não concordo com a classificação de vilórias


----------



## lmpanp

Até que concordo com a criação de threads como o Nuno propõe.

Agora o que não concordo de todo é com reacções como esta:



7Colinas said:


> Uiiii.. A dor de corno que por aqui anda...


Ainda para mais seguida deste épico final:


> Moderação! Onde anda a moderação?
> 
> *A moderação que apague qualquer tentativa do respectivo user em abrir thread semelhante.*
> 
> *MAIS:* O mesmo user seja exemplarmente banido que é para aprender quem é que manda aqui!!! *"""*
> 
> Dass... Fui!


Sinceramente!!! hno:


----------



## Barragon

Qualquer um pode abrir threads de videos na região respetiva.

Aliás, acho que já existe algum thread de videos de Lisboa.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

pessoalmente não via com maus olhos a criação de um thread específico com vídeos de Lisboa, mas depois disto



7Colinas said:


> Por amor de deus.. Não vou colocar os vídeos da capital juntamente com os das restantes vilórias!
> 
> :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


é melhor não. Ainda se corre o risco de passarmos da eterna *Guerra Porto vs Lisboa* para a *Guerra Lisboa vs vilórias*.


hno:


----------



## 7Colinas

paradise at Tagus said:


> pessoalmente não via com maus olhos a criação de um thread específico com vídeos de Lisboa, mas depois disto
> 
> hno:


Não te preocupes que já criei o respectivo thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844796


----------



## paradise at Tagus

não me faz diferença desde que o novo thread não seja um espaço para medir pilinhas, afagar o ego ou cingir a discussão ao nível do bairrismo rasco do tipo Lisboa é melhor que todas as outras "vilórias" portuguesas... e no final andarem todos literalmente à bulha.


----------



## 7Colinas

lol. Já está criado. Agora cala-te que só dizes porcaria.


----------



## RuiG21

Já que foi criado o de Lisboa também criamos para as outras cidades/regiões do país?


----------



## Barragon

Verifiquem se já existe o thread


----------



## RuiG21

kay:


----------



## RuiG21

Já existe o tópico* Vídeos do Porto:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496312


As outras regiões penso que não têm nenhum tópico sobre isto por isso vou criar um tópico para cada uma.
Se fosse possível por em Sticky estes tópicos agradecia.:yes:


----------



## 7Colinas

paradise at Tagus said:


> é melhor não. Ainda se corre o risco de passarmos da eterna *Guerra Porto vs Lisboa* para a *Guerra Lisboa vs vilórias*.
> 
> hno:



 

É melhor sim! Já está criado. Now deal with it!



Barragon said:


> Aliás, acho que já existe algum thread de videos de Lisboa.


Sim, já criei um.

:cheers:


----------



## RuiG21

Podem encerrar/eliminar ?) o meu tópico *Vídeos sobre a Madeira*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845003

Já havia um tópico para isto, apenas não o tinha encontrado.


----------



## Barragon




----------



## 7Colinas

No Portugal em Imagens existe algum thread para a zona da Sé?

Não encontrei nada.


----------



## Barragon

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686158


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Dois tópicos sobre Mirandela...

*Mirandela* do Seteval criado a 30.05.2006...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355993

*Mirandela, Princesa do Tua* do Miguel_Arq criado a 21.04.2009...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=853888

:cheers:


----------



## El Rei de Portugal

Solicito aos moderadores, o favor, de banirem este profile para sempre!

Encontrei os dados de acesso numa folha de texto que tinha para aqui perdida na reciclagem...

:lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Este e quantos mais? :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Dois tópicos sobre Trancoso...

*Trancoso* do Barragon criado a 12.12.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=293658

*Viagem pela Beira – Trancoso* do Miguel_Arq criado a 02.07.2009...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903950

:cheers:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

El Rei de Portugal said:


> Solicito aos moderadores, o favor, de banirem este profile para sempre!


Uma pergunta (só por mera curiosidade, a propósito do comentário citado):

Os foristas que têm BANNED no User Title quer dizer que estão banidos definitivamente ou também podem estar banidos apenas temporariamente?


----------



## Barragon

Tanto o Ban como Brig podem ser temporários ou definitivos.


----------



## Oponopono

Então qual é a diferença entre um e outro? Também pensava que ban era definitivo.


----------



## ERVATUGA

O brig é um puxão de orelhas e o ban é um estalo na cara.


----------



## Oponopono

Então e o pontapé na canela qual é? E, claro, falta a versão feminina, o puxão de cabelos.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Não sei, temos de perguntar ao LRA :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Brig - ainda pode ver o fórum mas não pode comentar
Ban - não consegue entrar no nickname.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Ou seja, nem com um nem com outro o utilizador consegue fazer praticamente nada (a menos que consiga participar nos concursos tipo _guess the city_)... E tanto um como o outro podem ser temporários ou definitivos... Se o meu raciocínio estiver certo, parecem-me um pouco redundantes um do outro...


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Três tópicos sobre a Avenida dos Aliados...

*Avenida dos Aliados* do Daniel_Portugal criado a 03.10.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=263914

*Porto - Baixa e Avenida dos Aliados* do Daniel_Portugal criado a 08.05.2006...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=348143

*Porto - Avenida dos Aliados* do Daniel_Portugal criado a 01.09.2006...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390070

:cheers:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Quando clicas num sub fórum, na página que abre a seguir, por baixo da lista de páginas e ao lado de "Forum Tools"


----------



## fidalgo

> thrrad fechado vamos para o da política.


e o topico clone?


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Estava numa das minhas viagens pelo forum quando me deparei com duas formas distintas de se chegar a Caminha:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1003679&highlight=moledo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551713&highlight=moledo


----------



## Barragon

grazzie bambino


----------



## lmpanp

Como isto já anda…


----------



## alentejolover

lmpanp said:


> Como isto já anda…


Olá...tens facebook ?


----------



## lmpanp

Claro quer sim.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Perdi-me nestes três últimos comentários... :sleepy:


----------



## RuiG21

Eu também.:lol: São coisas deles.


----------



## alentejolover




----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Acabo de reparar que existem dois tópicos de troleis na cidade do Porto:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648075&highlight=troleis
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286327&highlight=troleis


Cadê eles?

Ia postar aqui uma foto, mas vi que nenhum dos dois abre. Ou ainda estão a ser "mixados"?


----------



## lmpanp

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Perdi-me nestes três últimos comentários... :sleepy:





RuiG21 said:


> Eu também.:lol: São coisas deles.


Diria que o objectivo foi atingido!


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Fundem estes dois tópicos sobre o Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês...

*Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês...*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437039

*Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês II...*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463675&highlight=lindoso

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

:siren: :siren:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Eu fumo CO2 para dar O2, o problema é de noite


----------



## rpc08

Uma crítica que me parece impor-se em relação aos tópicos de imagens: é de louvar haver malta que procura por fotos porreiras na net e as posta num tópico próprio creditando o autor. A questão é que muitas das vezes limitam-se a copiar o URL de qualquer sítio, sendo que esse sítio não é lá muito seguro, e basta alguém apagar a imagem na fonte para que esta fique indisponível. Desta forma basta entrar num tópico de fotos e recuar umas páginas para ver vários posts com imagens que ficaram indisponíveis, algumas um par de meses depois de terem sido postadas. O ideal é alojarem as coisas nalgum sítio próprio, ou nalguma conta que vocês possuam


----------



## Barragon

^^ sim, mas acontece que hosts como o imageshak já fizeram desaparecer milhares de fotos minhas


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Reparei agora que existem dois threads sobre Foz Coa:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541918&highlight=foz+coa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=966746&highlight=foz+coa


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^


----------



## RuiG21

Enfim...:lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Lino. said:


> Continuo a espera


Não te estou a reconhecer, costumas ser mais paciente...


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Não sei se seria melhor fundir estes dois tópicos sobre o Mosteiro de Tibães...

*Mosteiro de São Martinho de Tibães - Parte I...*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411624

*Mosteiro de São Martinho de Tibães - Parte II, a Cerca*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411753&page=2

:cheers:


----------



## PedroLeal

Bem; agora que estou doente lembrei-me do seguinte: E que tal criarmos um thread para partilharmos sites de interesse ou páginas que geralmente costumam partilhar noticias e acompanhar o que se vai passando em Lisboa? Agora de repente lembrei-me destas que tenho nos favoritos:

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/camaradelisboa
https://www.facebook.com/patrimoniocultural.pt
https://www.facebook.com/Ordem-dos-Arquitectos-273048248063/
http://ocorvo.pt/
https://www.facebook.com/LXAMANHA/
http://cidadanialx.blogspot.pt/
https://www.facebook.com/UrbanismoLx
https://www.facebook.com/reabilita/
https://www.facebook.com/gecorpa


----------



## Fern

Faria mais sentido alguém trasncrever as notícias (acompanhadas do respectivo link) para o thread relevante. Caso contrário o nosso fórum serviria apenas para direccionar utilizadores para outros sites.

PS. As melhoras!


----------



## PedroLeal

Sim. Mas o tal thread não serviria para colocarmos as notícias. Era só mesmo para colocar os links, para dar conhecimento a outros users das respectivas plataformas. Depois os utilizadores, e consoante a disponibilidade e o interesse, podiam consultar a lista para fazer exactamente o que tu referiste - encontra conteúdos que possam suscitar interesse e redireccioná-los para os respectivos threads. Como isto tem andado muito parado..

PS: Obrigado.


----------



## ERVATUGA

:siren: :siren:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688747&page=39

Post 771

kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Please, apaguem este tópico que está em duplo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1863715

Obrigado :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

PedroLeal said:


> *Por favor, acedam a este thread e votem no último ícone a incluir na lista dos oito monumentos que vão representar Lisboa no One on One:*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1863719​


kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Este thread ficaria melhor na secção sul imagens: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128463185#post128463185

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Done


----------



## lmpanp

Mas aqui é só meio thread, o das "sugestões"?
E a parte das "criticas" não se usa?

Eu até que criticava o Barragon mas ultimamente anda a portar-se tão bem que fica chato.
Alguém arranje alguma coisa para criticar s.f.f..


----------



## paradise at Tagus

as marquises de 2014


----------



## lmpanp

Olha pois é, estava esquecido!
*Barragon* as Marquises como estão?
Não me digas que te andas a baldar às aulas de aritmética básica.


----------



## Barragon

não acredito.

paradise porque te lembraste :lol: olha que te obrigo a vires para a Moderação só para as fazeres


----------



## Barragon

lmpanp said:


> Eu até que criticava o Barragon mas ultimamente anda a portar-se tão bem que fica chato.


Não tens divertido no thread da Política? :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Sugiro à moderação que altere o nome do thread "Embraer em Évora" para "Parque de Ind. Aeronautica de Évora"


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Barragon said:


> não acredito.
> 
> paradise porque te lembraste :lol: olha que te obrigo a vires para a Moderação só para as fazeres


depois de fazê-las, você "puxa o tapete" e corre comigo da Moderação... 

...tal como o PCP e o BE farão ao PS.

:troll:


----------



## Barragon

ou vice-versa :lol:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

eu não sou golpista. :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

O LRA vai adorar abrir muito tópico em bold :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

paradise at Tagus said:


> depois de fazê-las, *você* "puxa o tapete" e corre comigo da Moderação...


O que há de mal entre vocês?
Ambos do Barreiro, colegas de fórum há 5 anos e ainda se tratam por "você" no ano da graça de 2015?
:nuts:


----------



## Barragon

oiça, nós somos os novos betuxos do Barreiro. Se não sabe, fica a saber que o Barreiro é uma zona in e não temos nada a ver com essa populaça da Baixa da Banheira.


----------



## PedroLeal

Porque é que apagaram as mensagem da "Petição pela revogação da Taxa Municipal de Protecção Civil em Lisboa" que eu andei a colocar sobre as sanguessugas que só sabem sugar os proprietários! Podiam ter deixado pelo menos uma delas. Isto é censura!!!

EXIGO QUE REPONHAM PELO MENOS UMA DAS MASSAGENS QUE APAGARAM NO SEGUINTE THREAD:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1247547&page=35

Estou à espera.. Se não não há fotos de reabilitação para ninguém...

E tenho aqui varias!!!


----------



## Barragon

se faz favor ou por favor.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

lmpanp said:


> O que há de mal entre vocês?
> Ambos do Barreiro, colegas de fórum há 5 anos e ainda se tratam por "você" no ano da graça de 2015?
> :nuts:


é gozo


----------



## alentejolover

Barragon said:


> oiça, nós somos os novos betuxos do Barreiro. Se não sabe, fica a saber que o Barreiro é uma zona in e não temos nada a ver com essa populaça da Baixa da Banheira.


Você é de que zona do Barreiro ?


----------



## PedroLeal

Barragon said:


> se faz favor ou por favor.


Se faz favor e por favor, ilustre moderador.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Podem por favor mudar o título deste tópico

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1863719

De...

*Votação final SSC - One on One - Oitavo passageiro*

Para...

*Votação final SSC - One on One - Lisboa*

Desde já o meu obrigado kay:

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128810487#post128810487

Post 3 kay:

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

ERVA pede-me a folha de inscrição para a Moderação que te envio por PM.


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> oiça, nós somos os novos betuxos do Barreiro. Se não sabe, fica a saber que o Barreiro é uma zona in e não temos nada a ver com essa populaça da Baixa da Banheira.





paradise at Tagus said:


> é gozo


*Fidalgos, queques ou bétinhos?*
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...hos.html+betinhos+ou+Bétinhos?&gbv=2&&ct=clnk
:lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Barragon said:


> ERVA pede-me a folha de inscrição para a Moderação que te envio por PM.


?!


----------



## lmpanp

:troll:


----------



## Barragon

shocking ERVA :lol: very difficult


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## PedroLeal

E que tal um thread só dedicado a música portuguesa?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Barragon said:


> ERVA pede-me a folha de inscrição para a Moderação que te envio por PM.


 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


envia também folhas dessas ao Gorky ao LRA e todos os outros clones


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Diz isso um clone :|


----------



## PedroLeal

Já não dá para classificar os threads com estrelinhas?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Acho que se podia fusionar estes dois tópicos sobre Redondo...

*Vila do Redondo*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241148

*Redondo | Festas da Flor*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=682124

:cheers:


----------



## PedroLeal

Sugiro aos moderadores que comecem a nomear outros utilizadores de modo que os mesmos possam supervisionar a colocação de fotos que é feita no thread do "Portugal e Imagens". Não quero estar a apontar o dedo a ninguém mas chega a ser desgastante estar a consultar os threads de Lisboa e ver os respectivos threads cheios de páginas e páginas com fotos sem o mínimo de interesse que se vão acumulando nas respectivas páginas e que vão tornado os mesmos entediantes.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Existe três tópicos sobre Chaves...

*Chaves* do Arpels criado a 16.01.2007...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431606

*Chaves* do daniel322 criado a 04.08.2007...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507305

*Aquae Flaviae (Cidade de Chaves)* do Miguel_Arq criado a 22.05.2010...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1137151

:cheers:


----------



## Lord Farquad

Edit


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Existe uma multidão de tópicos sobre a terceira travessia do Tejo...

*terceira travessia sobre o tejo* do Arpels, criado a 29.04.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=207490

*Terceira travessia do Tejo não é vista como prioritária* do Reflex, criado a 10.06.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222660

*Terceira Travessia do Tejo - TTT* do Rexluso, criado a 03.03.2008...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590135

*Nova ponte sobre o Tejo vai ligar Chelas ao Barreiro* do Fern, criado a 03.04.2008...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=602681

*CP ou Fertagus na Terceira Travessia do Tejo?* do Pelha, criado a 03.04.2009...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=841218

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

A notícia mais recente em relação à TTT foi metida no tópico do Fern:

*Nova ponte sobre o Tejo vai ligar Chelas ao Barreiro*

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

crazy


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Hey moderação, há dois tópicos referentes ao transporte ferroviário internacional, sugiro então que sejam fundidos:

* Comboio Sud Express (Paris-Irun-Lisboa) e Comboio Lusitânia (Madrid-Lisboa)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1139729

*CP Internacional*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=51814075#post51814075


----------



## Barragon

^^ Os assuntos são os mesmos? Isto é, as únicas situações internacionais da CP são aquelas duas?


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Não. Também há o Porto - Vigo.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Barragon said:


> ^^ Os assuntos são os mesmos? Isto é, as únicas situações internacionais da CP são aquelas duas?


É uma questão de lógica:

*CP Internacional*>*Comboio Sud Express (Paris-Irun-Lisboa) e Comboio Lusitânia (Madrid-Lisboa)*

Os serviços presentes no segundo thread pertencem à CP Internacional, e quando se fala em CP Internacional está-se a falar de todos os serviços que a CP disponibiliza, incluindo os presentes no segundo thread.
*Serviços CP*: Celta (Porto/Vigo) | Sud Expresso (Lisboa/Hendaye) | Lusitânia Comboio Hotel (Lisboa/Madrid) - See more at:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Outra sugestão:

*Memórias de Lisboa*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131541280#post131541280

*Lisboa Antiga*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391534&page=2

*Mais Fotos antigas de Lisboa*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328222&page=6


----------



## Barragon

Relativamente ao thread do CP Internacional estou com muitas dúvidas. O que acha a malta lá das ferrovias?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Existe dois tópicos sobre o Mosteiro de Tibães...

*Mosteiro de Tibães* do -NoName- criado a 10.07.2006...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=372206

*Mosteiro de São Martinho de Tibães - Braga* do JohnnyMass criado a 19.11.2006...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411624

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

kay:


----------



## Karlussantus

O assunto city vs city é sempre muito comentado, e no Skyscrapercity existem paises com tópicos muito populares e comentados, dedicados ao assunto, mas no de Portugal é proibido...

Claro que depois o assunto surge a contaminar vários tópicos...

Se não querem tópicos cidade A vs cidade B, porque não criam um tópico global para cidade vs cidade como no inglês!?


----------



## Barragon

Vai contaminar sempre outros tópicos.

Abrir um thread desses é uma guerra e já existiram várias.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

^^seria útil para os users despejarem todas as suas frustrações. :troll:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Eu pagava para ver isso opcorn:


----------



## RuiG21

Eu até acho que seria "saudável", desde que se discuta com moderação. Tenho de concordar o Karlus quanto à contaminação de outros tópicos. Os tópicos de Guimarães já começam a irritar.hno:


----------



## Fern

Basta reportar que nós daremos resposta. Criar um tópico para discutir esse assunto vai de certeza acabar mal, como já aconteceu no passado.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Fern said:


> Basta reportar que nós daremos resposta. Criar um tópico para discutir esse assunto vai de certeza acabar mal, como já aconteceu no passado.


É preciso dar uma limpadela no tópico do Espaço Guimarães: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627622&page=52

Três páginas de off-topic 

Eliminem os comentários que nada têm a ver com o centro comercial kay:

:cheers:


----------



## RuiG21

^^Não acho que seja preciso eliminar.


----------



## ERVATUGA

São comentários a medir pilinhas :lol: e não trazem nada de construtivo, só mesmo para rebaixar.


----------



## lmpanp

Tens pilinha, Erva?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Estás interessado?! Seu maroto :naughty:


----------



## lmpanp

Jamais me interessaria por ervas daninhas!


----------



## ERVATUGA

:grass:


----------



## ERVATUGA

azoresshop said:


> Alguém da moderação pode alterar o nome do thread para "São Miguel | Pedras do Mar Resort"?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798394

kay:

:cheers:


----------



## alentejolover

Agradecia que mudassem o nome deste thread para: Évora | Évora Olive Hotel 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780913

Obrigado


----------



## Barragon

já está ?


----------



## alentejolover

tim


----------



## 1ºBoaz

agradecia apagarem o tread do Ervatuga que duplica um que existe desde 2007

Fotos antigas da Madeira é o que tem de ficar que é o mais antigo 

o dele pode ser transformado para fotos antigas de Sheol


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Já enviei uma PM à moderação. Tem calma pá.

:cheers:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

qual é a parte que não entendes não se abre tread da Madeira e dos Açores juntos 

são realidades diferentes 

já que estás numa de pedir a moderação pede para separar o de noticias da Madeira e dos Açores criado por ti

A Madeira dista quase 900Km dos Açores ( Santa Maria) mais para ti pode ser tudo misturado


----------



## ERVATUGA

:wtf:

Para ti só deveria existir a Madeira e o resto que sa f*@% hno:


----------



## RuiG21

Não percebo qual é o mal de haver um tópico para os dois! hno: Que falta de humildade. Só por acaso a Madeira e os Açores podem estar a 900 km de distância, mas são do mesmo país! 

Já que estamos numa de pedir à moderação, peçamos para serem tomadas medidas contra este user que se tem mostrado muito agressivo e mal-educado especialmente com um dos users que mais contribui para o movimento no fórum!!!


----------



## Lino

podemos ter um para cada arquipélago, mas calmex nessa vida...


----------



## NunoMC

1ºBoaz said:


> agradecia apagarem o tread do Ervatuga que duplica um que existe desde 2007
> 
> Fotos antigas da Madeira é o que tem de ficar que é o mais antigo
> 
> o dele pode ser transformado para *fotos antigas de Sheol*


Tirando os diabos em todo o lado, até me parece agradável. Uma boa rede de comboios suburbanos já naquela altura... nada mau!


----------



## Lino

o Erva está ali atrás da moita...


----------



## 1ºBoaz

ahaahahah


----------



## ERVATUGA

NunoMC said:


> Tirando os diabos em todo o lado, até me parece agradável. Uma boa rede de comboios suburbanos já naquela altura... nada mau!


Já estávamos muito em avanço :yes: 

:cheers:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

agora percebo porque não gostei de ti desde o 1º dia


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Por eu ter asas mais belas que as tuas?!


----------



## Barragon

Arcanjo Miguel :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Os amigos chamam-me simplesmente de Erva :angel1:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Porque encerraram o thread das perguntas e respostas? Qual é o thread mais relacionado com o anterior?


----------



## Fern

O thread continua aberto: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832940


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Fern said:


> O thread continua aberto: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832940


Obrigado,
Quando fui pesquisar na barra de pesquisas encontrei este thread que já se encontra encerrado:
*Thread das perguntas e das respostas*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378891&page=57


----------



## lmpanp

Ele há que modernizar, não!?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Boa tarde, há algum thread dedicado aos Jogos Olímpicos?


----------



## fidalgo

tentaste procurar?


----------



## Fern

DiogoBaptista said:


> Boa tarde, há algum thread dedicado aos Jogos Olímpicos?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=877932


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Fern said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=877932


Obrigado!


----------



## alentejolover

fidalgo said:


> tentaste procurar?


Não sejas mauzinho...


----------



## fidalgo

está e estava, e pelo ritmo pachorrento do café (para não dizer morto), deve demorar bastante tempo a sair da primeira página

não é ser mauzinho, é constatar uma evidência


----------



## lmpanp

É constatar uma evidência, a de seres mauzinho!


----------



## Barragon

ainda bem que não sou o único afetado pela mauzisse


----------



## fidalgo

"não dês o peixe ao mendigo, ensina-o a pescar"


----------



## Barragon

zero atitudes simpáticas, zero !


----------



## fidalgo

isso é algo que só deve ser dado a quem merece, e claramente este não é o sitio, nem tu principalmente és a pessoa que as merece

ah, e tou para ver quando é que voces se fartam de ir buscar o pau. "-fetch"
é que ao fim de 5 anos, não encontrar o que está na pagina principal ...


----------



## lmpanp

Pôxa!
Se vos apanho aos dois dou-vos uma tareia por serem reincidentes em mau comportamento mútuo!
Mai nada!


----------



## eduardoazul

:shifty:


----------



## lmpanp

Calma eduardoazul, eles adoram-se!


----------



## Pokemon_PT

boa tarde.


gostaria de saber se existe ou vai vir a existir um thread sobre pokemons neste forum.


----------



## alentejolover

Acho que neste forum, acabamos todos por ser um pouco pokemons :yes:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Então talvez o thread WANTED.


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Nesse existe muitos em fuga :yes:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Precisamente, poderão estar escondidos em algum sitio esperando ser capturados.


----------



## NunoMC




----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## Lino




----------



## ERVATUGA

Não :nono:


----------



## thoga31

Demasiadas secções? Eheh, @AntonioAntunes, não estás bem a ver o que são demasiadas secções 

Eu estou inscrito num outro fórum em que tenho visíveis umas 80 e tal secções... vamos comparar? :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Sim, mete aí o link


----------



## NunoMC

Uma sugestão, não acham que o tópico das Séries de Ficção, que actualmente se encontra no Majestic, ficaria muito melhor no Café, junto com os outros tópicos de entretenimento e assuntos mais light?

É que vai-se ao Majestic e há Economia, Política, Ditadura na Venezuela, Situação do Brasil, Migração, Terrorismo, Incêndios, etc, e lá no meio fala-se de séries de ficção, está claramente descontextualizado 

Futebol, desporto em geral, vestuário, literatura, carros, etc (tudo coisas que estão no Café) são melhor companhia para as séries de ficção, e quem se interessa por este último tema seria mais lógico ir procurar no Café, caso não soubesse onde estava.


----------



## fidalgo

está no majestic porque o da televisão já lá estava.

não fará sentido estarem em secções diferentes


----------



## NunoMC

Sim, o mais lógico seria passar os dois para o Café... e se calhar há mais um outro que devia passar para lá, basicamente tudo o que fosse assuntos de entretenimento não devia estar no Majestic (na minha humilde opinião), pois a sua casa natural é no Café.


----------



## Barragon

Concordo com o Nuno e acho que é um assunto para se debater, já que o thread da Televisão está lá pelo facto de ser um thread para uma análise séria dos conteúdos e programação televisivos (objetivo do pedro quando criou o thread). 

O das séries pode ir para o Café.

O que acham?


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Também concordo com o thread das séries no café. Não havia também um sobre cinema, o da sétima arte ou assim?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Entre os users que costumam comentar no thread da televisão, o pedro e o SR-71 eram os que mais se focavam nos aspectos técnicos e demonstravam ter bons conhecimentos sobre os mesmos. Desde que deixaram de aparecer o thread perdeu todo o carácter técnico que o caracterizava, passou-se a abordar temas mais ligeiros. Assim sendo, faria sentido a sua migração para o Café. A acontecer, o thread das séries deveria ter o mesmo destino.


----------



## ERVATUGA

NunoMC said:


> Não sou grande adepto de porno com avózinhas, mas obrigado na mesma kay:


O AL e os seus fetiches :|


----------



## alentejolover

NunoMC said:


> Não sou grande adepto de porno com avózinhas, mas obrigado na mesma kay:


Mandei-te outro com BDSM...mas não mostres a ninguem....


----------



## Kaiser_90

BDSM?....


----------



## ERVATUGA

Mistura de sadomasoquismo e bondage com dominação e submissão. AL manda-lhe a MP.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Barra logo vou te enviar uma MP. :lol:


----------



## Barragon




----------



## ERVATUGA

Barra, vou-te dar trabalho  Mas hoje é tarde por isso fica para outro dia.


----------



## Barragon

go ahead


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi:

Não sei se seria melhor fundir estes tópicos sobre a cidade de Braga...

- *E Braga?* Tópico criado por checco24 a 26.09.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261012

- *Braga* Tópico criado por Daniel_Portugal a 21.04.2006...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341136

- *Braga* Tópico criado por Kinas a 14.08.2006...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384742

- *Fotos de Braga* Tópico criado por Kinas a 26.02.2007...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445999

- *Braga* Tópico criado por daniel322 a 02.08.2007...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=506002

- *Braga* Tópico criado por snitrom a 29.08.2007...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517761

- *Braga por um... por uma Canon!* Tópico criado por JohnnyMass a 08.10.2007...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532520

- *Braga - Outras Perspectivas* Tópico criado por gomesccm a 16.03.2009...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=829106

Meti tudo do tópico mais antigo ao mais recente 

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Sim, Braga é um problema  já vou ver o que é possível ser feito. Há ali um o outro que devem ficar sozinhos.

Entretanto ainda estou na Grande Lisboa


----------



## KRX_69

Boas Moderação :hi: 

Estive a pesquisar e não encontrei nenhum thread sobre Mallorca, e como tenho muitas fotos para colocar (como já tem sido hábito :lol e tenho fotos de vários pontos da ilha, a minha questão é se crio um thread com o titulo do género "Mallorca - Viagem por Palma e Ilha" e ponho as fotos todas e consoante os locais de onde tenho fotos vou fazendo a descrição do local com ortofoto, ou se crio um thread para cada local de onde tenho fotos.

Obrigado :cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Tens fotos de onde? Acho que podes criar threads distintos para cada zona, mas se tiveres várias fotos de cada zona (mais de 50 talvez):

Palma?
Alcudia?
Soller?

Depende se tiveres muitas fotos de cada sítio. Se, por exemplo, tens muitas de Palma, mas do resto da ilha tens mais ou menos o mesmo número ou menos, fazes um thread de palma e outro do resto da ilha. Se tiveres muitas fotos de outro local em específico podes fazer um thread separado.


----------



## Barragon

Se não tiveres mais de 100 fotos de todos os locais faz só um thread para a Ilha toda.

Por acaso estou curioso, pois estou planejando uma viagem também por lá.


----------



## KRX_69

Onde tenho mais fotos é de Palma, Alcudia e do Cabo Formentor. De resto tenho fotos de s´Arenal, mas não são tantas. Depois tenho vistas do avião à chegada a Palma, mas essas posso por no thread de Palma. Assim sendo crio os threads com os seguintes títulos:

- Palma [Mallorca];
- s´Arenal [Mallorca];
- Alcudia [Mallorca];
- Cap Formentor [Mallorca]

As fotos de estradas coloco na estradas do mundo, que achas?


----------



## KRX_69

Estas férias tirei 1180 fotos, mas também tenho fotos de Sines, Odemira e Sevilha :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Menos conversa e mais fotos


----------



## Barragon

Põe um hífen em vez os parentesis rectos :yes:
Acho que pode ser assim sim senhora


----------



## toniho

Ai que eu tenho um admirador secreto: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1292449
Todos os posts que fez, todos (literalmente) fala de mim. :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
Vou ja dizer à minha mae, que desde o ciclo preparatorio que nao me sentia assim. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## NunoMC

Pode ser o começo de um grande amor :yes:


----------



## alentejolover

Sentes borboletas na barriga?


----------



## Barragon

nich :dunno:

Deves ter alguns bloqueios no browser... qual utilizas? restaura as definições padrão


----------



## Lino

a raposa....


----------



## Barragon

Muda para o cromo


----------



## ERVATUGA

Lino said:


> a raposa....


Não é uma raposa, é um panda vermelho


----------



## paradise at Tagus

eu uso o browser do panda vermelho e nunca observei esse problema que o lino descreveu.


----------



## Barragon

O Lino está cheio de bugs daqueles sites duvidosos checos


----------



## ERVATUGA

:lol:


----------



## alentejolover

A industria da pornografia da Rép. Checa é capaz de ser a maior da Europa...


----------



## ERVATUGA

Acho que era a Italiana, mas está com falta de "liquido" :lol:


----------



## rpc08

Malta, para que é que serve a ignore list deste fórum se os posts dos foristas em questão são ocultados mas continuam a aparecer na mesma quando outros fazem


> ? É a mesma coisa que não ter filtro nenhum.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Não tenho ninguém na ignore list, mas acho que já se mencionou esse assunto algures. Não se pode fazer nada. Ou então metes os que estão na tua ignore list aqui e o pessoal tenta não fazer quote


----------



## Fern

rpc08 said:


> Malta, para que é que serve a ignore list deste fórum se os posts dos foristas em questão são ocultados mas continuam a aparecer na mesma quando outros fazem quote? É a mesma coisa que não ter filtro nenhum.


Não há forma de identificar automaticamente quem está a ser citado, portanto é algo que não se consegue contornar.


----------



## rpc08

Fern, eu não tenho enormes conhecimentos sobre este assunto mas acho que tenho suficientes para me parecer que isso é possível de contornar e com relativa facilidade. Se a citação pode ser feita através de um botão que liga automaticamente o user citado à resposta a escrever é porque esse user pode ser identificado. E mesmo que assim não fosse, bastaria ler o conteúdo do


xxxx said:


> do post e compará-lo com os membros da ignore list, o que me parece à primeira vista ainda mais fácil. Talvez quem pensou nisto tenha achado que não valia a pena fazê-lo porque implicava aumentar a complexidade, mas a verdade é que desta forma a funcionalidade não cumpre o objectivo a que se propõe. Ou isso, ou o facto de este fórum utilizar uma versão do vBulletin que data de 2007-2008 e que está mais do que ultrapassada.


----------



## lmpanp

rpc08 said:


> …
> Ou isso, ou o facto de este fórum utilizar uma versão do vBulletin que data de 2007-2008 e que está mais do que ultrapassada.


Ora agora é que acertos-te na mouge. A versão deste fórum está mais que ultrapassada e migração para um mais moderno ainda não ocorreu porque se reparou que o risco de se perder informação era grande. A administração tem falado sobre o assunto e está a tentar migrar para um sistema moderno sem perder nada do que aqui está. Pelo que parece não está fácil.
O problema em relação ao que apontas é que nada se pode fazer contra isso a não ser ler de fio a pavio o restante do thread, o que muitas vezes não é exequível..


----------



## Fern

rpc08 said:


> Fern, eu não tenho enormes conhecimentos sobre este assunto mas acho que tenho suficientes para me parecer que isso é possível de contornar e com relativa facilidade. Se a citação pode ser feita através de um botão que liga automaticamente o user citado à resposta a escrever é porque esse user pode ser identificado. E mesmo que assim não fosse, bastaria ler o conteúdo do [QUOT="xxxx"] do post e compará-lo com os membros da ignore list, o que me parece à primeira vista ainda mais fácil. Talvez quem pensou nisto tenha achado que não valia a pena fazê-lo porque implicava aumentar a complexidade, mas a verdade é que desta forma a funcionalidade não cumpre o objectivo a que se propõe. Ou isso, ou o facto de este fórum utilizar uma versão do vBulletin que data de 2007-2008 e que está mais do que ultrapassada.


Infelizmente isso já são questões que nos ultrapassam. Penso que sei a que utilizador te referes e já foi advertido.


----------



## Lino

experimentei a app do fórum.... coisa mais fatela para ver as secções e sub-fóruns hno:


----------



## SR-71

Boas.

Bem ou mal a questão do aeroporto de Lisboa parece estar resolvida por parte do governo e a gestora dos aeroportos nacionais. Assim:

-sugiro o encerramento do tópico Qual vai ser o novo aeroporto "low cost" de Lisboa?

-o encerramento do tópico Novo Aeroporto de Lisboa.

-editar o título do Aeroporto de Lisboa - Portela para "Aeroporto Humberto Delgado - Lisboa".

-criação de um novo tópico para o Aeroporto "complementar/mais um" do Montijo.


----------



## fidalgo

concordo com o nº2 e o nº3
sugeriria alterar o nome do topico do nº1 como "Aeroporto complementar do Montijo"

ao contrario do SR, acho que Alcochete vai voltar a ser discutido muito em breve, e este assunto está longe de estar resolvido


----------



## toniho

Seja qual for a soluçao, o que nao pode continuar é a conversa em dois sitios (ja para nao falar das pessoas que querem que se discuta o tema tambem nos topicos de Lisboa).
Crie-se um a chamar "Novos aeroportos de Lisboa" ou coisa do genero e ja cobre a hipotese de nao ser no Montijo.


----------



## Barragon

O tópico Qual vai ser o novo aeroporto "low cost" de Lisboa? é uma poll. O melhor é mesmo o encerramento.

Talvez seja melhor a mudança do nome do thread Novo Aeroporto de Lisboa para Aeroporto Complementar do Montijo ?


----------



## Barragon

Depois digam se as alterações foram as mais adequadas.


----------



## SR-71

Muito obrigado, Barragon


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá pessoal :hi:

Gostaria de abrir um tópico sobre a música portuguesa. Entre estes temas, quais é o que vocês apreciariam mais:

- Tópico sobre o FADO e a guitarra portuguesa.

- Tópico sobre a música portuguesa (Engloba o Fado, Cante, Guitarra portuguesa, etc.) e tudo o que tem a ver com os artistas nacionais.

Desde já obrigado :cheers:


----------



## RuiG21

Acho que devia englobar toda a música portuguesa, desde o fado à música pimba.:lol:


----------



## Fern

RuiG21 said:


> Acho que devia englobar toda a música portuguesa, desde o fado à música pimba.:lol:


É o que faz mais sentido.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Obrigado kay:


----------



## daniel322

desde que não considerem a maria leal como música...


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## ERVATUGA

DiogoBaptista said:


> Era necessário fundir o tópico de 2009, abaixo descrito, neste se acharem correcto!
> 
> *Museu de Évora | Andamento das Obras*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760320&page=2


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Tópicos da Casa da Música:*

*Casa da Música abrirá mesmo a 14 de Abril* do TeKnO_Lx a 1.12.2004...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=155982

*Casa da Musica* do Herrmando a 4.04.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198222

*CASA DA MÚSICA - Fotos* do Marco Bruno a 14.04.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=202081

*Casa da musica* do viriatobafu a 27.10.2006...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579294

*CASA da MÚSICA* do Daniel_Portugal a 24.12.2006...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423802

*Era uma vez uma casa da música* do Portvscalem a 10.04.2007...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461746

*Casa da Música - Porto* do zeh a 6.02.2008...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404042

*Porto | Casa da Música à Noite* do Daniel_Portugal a 29.06.2008...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=653224

*Porto - Casa da Música e Bom Sucesso* do Lino a 3.07.2009...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904668

:cheers:


----------



## SR-71

Olá bom dia 

No título desta thread coloquem Ryanair.


----------



## Barragon

Done


----------



## 1ºBoaz

para quando a moderação vai atuar no caso alvinus

a moderação brasileira já apagou baboseiradas que ele escreveu no fórum Brasileiro


----------



## Fern

E no teu caso Boaz?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

explica lá isso melhor


----------



## Barragon

:lol:


----------



## Alvinius

Eu tenho um caso ? 

Esse senhor 1ºBoaz tem a mania da perseguição o que é curioso pois ele nem é natural da Madeira e eu sou e por isso reservo-me o direito de divulgar situações que infelizmente não agradam a muita gente mas que pelo desagrado deveriam servir para a sua correcção  Não existem municípios perfeitos e todos fazem asneiras mas não podemos branquear uns em favor de outros!


----------



## 1ºBoaz

utilizar imagens desatualizadas para atacar a Madeira não está certo


----------



## Alvinius

1ºBoaz said:


> utilizar imagens desatualizadas para atacar a Madeira não está certo


Já te dei a hipótese de as actualizar, e apenas sei de melhorias nas ervas das ruinas dentro do Funchal, de resto continua tudo na mesma.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

a foto que postaste ainda não tinha sido colocado a calçada , os passeios definitivos não tinham sido montados e o pelorinho não estava colocado

sobre as ervas que crescem são cortadas varias vezes , antes era mais fácil deitava-se herbicida e matava as ervas até a raiz e demorava mais a crescer, agora existe legislação que não deixa usar o famigerado glifosato 

sobre o Pilar de Bangler ele foi desmontado quando a criação da Avenida do Mar não nestas ultimas obras mas a dezenas de anos atrás 

Quando o Miguel Albuquerque era presidente da CMF ele tentou reerguer lo outra vez como tinha feito com a porta da cidade só que a pressão da esquerda não deixou 

grande parte das peças estão numa propriedade do antigo dono o Blandy


----------



## Fern

Se não se importarem, continuem esta conversa no thread apropriado.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

em qual já foi espalhado em pelo menos uns 5?


----------



## Alvinius

Fern said:


> Se não se importarem, continuem esta conversa no thread apropriado.



Qual é o thread apropriado afinal ?


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Barra, o que e que fizeste aos likes ?! 

:sly:

E o que e que aconteceu aos avatares ? Reduziram os tamanhos outra vez ?


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730286&page=5


----------



## Barragon

Os avatares foram censurados :lol: aqueles que merecian


----------



## RoadsterRunner

:bash::rant:icard::slap::weird::bleep::no::soapbox::evil::toilet::banned::doh::madwife::sly::down::skull::gaah::wtf::mad2::grumpy::wallbash::shocked:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Isso aconteceu penso que quando o Jan censurou umas imagens no café.


----------



## RoadsterRunner

:bash::rant:icard::slap::weird::bleep::no::soapbox::evil::toilet::banned::doh::madwife::sly::down::skull::gaah::wtf::mad2::grumpy::wallbash::shocked:


----------



## ERVATUGA

RoadsterRunner said:


> :bash::rant:icard::slap::weird::bleep::no::soapbox::evil::toilet::banned::doh::madwife::sly::down::skull::gaah::wtf::mad2::grumpy::wallbash::shocked:





RoadsterRunner said:


> :bash::rant:icard::slap::weird::bleep::no::soapbox::evil::toilet::banned::doh::madwife::sly::down::skull::gaah::wtf::mad2::grumpy::wallbash::shocked:


Mesma ordem de smilies :applause: :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Acho que ele ainda não voltou ao café.


----------



## ERVATUGA

O Jan?


----------



## Barragon

não o chames


----------



## lmpanp

Como o nosso sossegado, ponderado e amável 51-51-HT, popularmente conhecido como Matrícula, tem o sonho de ser Moderador do fórum tuga, sugiro que o Barragon vá curtir a veia artística de fotógrafo de estradas a tempo inteiro e lhe ceda o cargo.








Estou a falar a sério!
:troll:


----------



## Barragon

Queres que feche o thread do futebol? depois o fidalgo fica chateado 

Tens que ver que o lagarts andam todos picados.


----------



## fidalgo

és tão falsinho que metes pena

ja te esqueceste que fui eu que pedi ha uns anos para encerrar o topico antes da ultima jornada para não descambar ainda mais


----------



## Barragon

é verdade  fui falsinho


----------



## Gouveia

Sonsinho, vai lá apagar os posts do Cláudio ao tópico internacional de fotos de Portugal..vá.


----------



## Fern

O claudio ja foi banido por seis meses (pelo menos, ate tomarmos uma decisao definitiva). Ja foi solicitado que fossem apagados os posts e threads mais recentes do claudio.


----------



## NunoMC

Na minha modesta opinião 6 meses é muito pouco, faço votos para que seja definitivo. Não é a 1ª nem a 10ª vez que faz algo do género, sem contar com as suas vincadas tendências nazis quando se aventura nos fóruns internacionais (normalmente franceses), seja com o nick habitual ou com os seus vários clones (alguns que se calhar até passaram despercebidos à moderação). Ou as parvas mensagens privadas que de vez em quando envia...

O miúdo tem problemas, mas não é aqui que os vai resolver, teve direito à 2ª, 3ª, 10ª oportunidade, borrifou-se para todas elas.


----------



## Fern

A lista de clones e' de facto numerosa (ha uma seccao onde os podemos ver). Bani-o por 6 meses apenas porque nao acho bem tomar uma decisao definitiva sozinho. A decisao final sera tomada entre os tres.


----------



## Barragon

O Fern fez bem, vamos deixar este tempo. 

Caso ele volte deve vir com um clone e não deve demorar nem 1 mês.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

agora cái de cú. O Claudio Passos Coelho aquele miudo que parecia atinadinho tem uma lista extensa de clones???? Mas ele precisava mesmo disso????


Parece aquele tipo de miudos que tem tudo e mais alguma coisa e mesmo assim mete-se em problemas pois opta pelas más companhias.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Apelava à moderação que retira-se o icone das pipocas pois o user RoadsterRunner . come pipocas que se farta ainda lhe vai trazer problemas de saudade. Obrigado.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Gouveia said:


> Sonsinho, vai lá apagar os posts do Cláudio ao tópico internacional de fotos de Portugal..vá.





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


>





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


>





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


>





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


>





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


>





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Prior Velho, Lisboa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.paroquia-sppv.pt/historia/irmazinhas.htm​





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Cova da Moura, Lisboa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theapricity.com/forum/sh...n-metroplitan-area-quot-The-New-Portugal-quot​





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Lisbon Metroplitan Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theapricity.com/forum/sh...n-metroplitan-area-quot-The-New-Portugal-quot​





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Bela Vista, Setúbal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/13827893/{0}&w=171​





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Bela Vista, Setúbal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/13827830/{0}&w=171​





claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Casal Ventoso, Lisboa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://olhares.sapo.pt/e_tudo_no_casal_ventoso_levou_foto3029530.html​


Bem, num certo ponto de vista, isso também é Portugal :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Fern said:


> A lista de clones e' de facto numerosa (ha uma seccao onde os podemos ver). Bani-o por 6 meses apenas porque nao acho bem tomar uma decisao definitiva sozinho. A decisao final sera tomada entre os tres.


A minha querida prisão SSC-tuga  :lol:


----------



## RuiG21

Até teve alguma graça as primeiras imagens.:lol:

Realmente não percebo. Nos meus primeiros tempos cá, ele tinha uma boa participação e parecia um tipo pacato, mas a Internet tem destas coisas. :sly:

Entretanto quando tratam do amsst (ou lá como se escreve)?


----------



## lmpanp

51-51-HT... said:


> agora cái de cú. O Claudio Passos Coelho aquele miudo que parecia atinadinho tem uma lista extensa de clones???? Mas ele precisava mesmo disso????
> 
> 
> Parece aquele tipo de miudos que tem tudo e mais alguma coisa e mesmo assim mete-se em problemas pois opta pelas más companhias.


Só de pensar em quem escreve este post cago-me a rir.
:lol:


----------



## RoadsterRunner

:discoduck:


----------



## lmpanp

Moderação, P.F., para além de banir também seria aconselhável apagar os posts completamente idiotas do Cláudio agora dito "Raimundo José".


----------



## ERVATUGA

Cidade_Branca said:


> Uma Pagina para todos os Utilizadores e Adeptos do Forum Português de Skyscrapercity.
> 
> Se queres saber tudo sobre as mais recentes construções de Portugal desde o Algarve ao Minho, dos Açores á Madeira e de Lisboa ao Porto.
> 
> Se queres discutir Economia, Politica, Noticias, Futebol e Transportes.
> 
> Se queres partilhar gostos e novidades.
> 
> Visita esta Pagina e Mete Gosto.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SkyscrapercityPortugal/


----------



## Barragon

Rapaz não entendo o porquê de estares assim tão chateado. 

Quem te fez mal? nós aqui somos uma família e queremos ajudar-te na resolução dos teus problemas.

A página do facebook é de facto uma pena. Mas com o tempo irá lá.

Em relação ao fórum dos transportes, não acho que seja uma concorrência, mas sim algo complementar. Temos que todos unidos caminhar para o mesmo sentido.


----------



## Barragon

*Filipe Coutinho*

_Os utilizadores são muito antipáticos, com a excepção dum ou outro. A moderação do forum não atua condignamente e deixa que esses utilizadores criem mau ambiente._

*Antoine Peixoto*

_Concordo com o Filipe. Cheguei a ter lá conta e lembro-me dum utilizador que rotulava de extrema direita todos aqueles que não concordassem com os seus ideais de esquerda e de um benfiquista que chamava tudo e mais alguma coisa a quem fosse portista ou sportinguista, parecia até o Porco Guerra da Tvi24. Dos sítios onde eu mais me arrependo de ter criado conta._


----------



## Barragon

críticas construtivas.


----------



## Barragon

Mas achas que farias mal? as pessoas já não ligam a isso. Esquecem passado pouco tempo.

Tu até és um gajo com cabeça, não se percebe porque trazes coisas externas para aqui. Nós gostamos de ti.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Das duas coisas uma. Ou recuperas o teu nickname de claudiopaçoscoelho(o que aos teus olhos é uma má decisão visto o teu histórico nos tópicos estrangeiros) passados os seis meses de ban ou então crias um novo e começas tudo do zéro.

Se quiseres desabafar faz por mensagem privada e não à vista de todos. Estou até aberto a dialogar contigo.

:cheers:


----------



## fidalgo

Jin Yang said:


> Eu já sou tão "famoso" neste forum que quando crio um clone nem preciso de comentar para ser logo banido


nem sei é porque ainda não foste depois do que escreveste no topico do natal


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Se o Cláudio anda com problemas pessoais o ideal é recorrer a ajuda de um profissional creditado. Não é descarregando as suas frustrações aqui no forum que os vai resolver.

Aproveite e faça desporto, é uma boa e saudável maneira de aliviar o stress.


----------



## NunoMC

Volto a dizer o que já disse, o Cláudio precisa de ajuda mas não é aqui, seja por MP ou no fórum normal, que a vai encontrar, não vale a pena estarmos com paninhos quentes. Liga para a linha saude 24 (808 242424) e lá podes falar com um profissional que te encaminhará para o local certo. Um fórum online sobre todo o tipo de temáticas, com desconhecidos que por vezes vão discordar de ti, nunca, mas mesmo nunca, será resposta ou solução para esse tipo de questões. Aliás, o mais provável é exacerbar o que estiver errado por aí, levando às situações de descontrolo que já temos visto.

Isto é uma *sugestão construtiva* usando toda a minha boa vontade, é que depois daquele post no tópico do Natal o crédto esgotou-se por completo... Ban por 6 meses? 60 anos é pouco.

Este filme de fazer porcaria insultando tudo e todos (e se aquele comentário sobre o "benfiquista" no facebook é sobre mim, desde já o meu obrigado), às vezes do modo mais porco que é possível ser (como no do Natal), escrever uns posts sobre não estar bem, mas em que *nem desculpa pede* e ainda assim receber mimos e beijinhos de todos, para passado uns dias voltar ao mesmo, já deu o que tinha a dar.


----------



## Barragon

A afirmação do tópico do natal foi muito infeliz. desnecesária.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

RuiG21 said:


> A página do Facebook é uma boa ideia, mas é preciso mais "publicidade".
> 
> Se mantiverem aquilo dinâmico ainda conseguiremos ter mais users que os nossos amigos brasileiros!


Vou tratar disso agora. Tenho um Grupo de Paginas e de Grupos Sportinguistas para fazer Publicidade de Paginas que desenvolvo. 

Esta pagina serve para partilhar noticias relativas ao imobiliário, aos assuntos relacionados com a cidade, etc. Tenho varias paginas. Faltava esta.


----------



## RuiG21

^^As cidades (vá e Évora ).


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Queres saber tudo sobre Portugal desde o Algarve ao Minho, dos Açores á Madeira e de Lisboa ao Porto?

Queres conversar com Portugueses sobre Portugal e o Mundo?

Visita esta Pagina e Mete Gosto.

https://www.facebook.com/SkyscrapercityPortugal

Partilha Portugal com Portugueses!!!


----------



## SR-71

Qual é o mal do fórum e porquê dispersar as pessoas?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

arquitectura.pt 2


----------



## Cidade_Branca

SR-71 said:


> Qual é o mal do fórum e porquê dispersar as pessoas?


Nao dispersa. Basta visitar, clicar e gostar.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Acabei de banir uma pessoa da minha pagina de facebook.


----------



## Fern

Quem é o Sr. Rogério?


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Pelos vistos ninguém daqui. Um portuense que foi escrever uma frase típica contra o Benfica. Ja foi resolvido.


----------



## ERVATUGA

O matrícula?!


----------



## 51-51-HT...

não me metas ao barulho nem facebook tenho.


----------



## ERVATUGA

:lol:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

O administrador desta PAGINA é do Sporting. 

Portanto se quiserem dizer mal do Benfica... ha muitas paginas e grupos para dizer mal do Benfica... nesta PAGINA... nao se fala de Futebol nem escolhe lados.

Quem for escrever coisas sobre o Benfica, o Porto ou o Sporting... eu apago e banir permanentemente da PAGINA... 
Esta PAGINA é sobre construção, arquitectura e cidades de Portugal.

Se alguém estiver a sabotar esta PAGINA nao sabe com quem se está a meter. 

Na semana passada tinha 1, hoje tem 11, quanto tempo faltara para ter 130?


----------



## Barragon

51-51-HT... said:


> não me metas ao barulho nem facebook tenho.


mentirosoo


----------



## Contribuinte

Mais dois banidos?
Longe de mim estar a defender a trolice e coisas piores.
Mas com a malha assim, corremos o risco de ver o fórum definhar, dado que uma parte significativa dos posts se devem a users que acabam por ser banidos. Até porque são raros os users 100% troll...


----------



## Fern

Os dois banidos são a mesma pessoa. Há realmente "coisas piores" que passam despercebidas a muitos utilizadores do forum (caso do claudiopaçoscoelho, por exemplo). Por norma até temos sido bastante pacientes, já que o claudio beneficiou de várias oportunidades para se corrigir. O mesmo para o 3of5, que foi agora banido tanto por poluir vários threads com discussões que apenas serviram para gerar discórdia, como por criar outros clones.


----------



## fidalgo

opcorn:


----------



## Fern

Oh fidalgo vai embirrar com o Barra e deixa-me em paz :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Qualquer dia temos que apanhar o fidalgo e dar-lhe umas boas vindas :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

O claudio está de ban de seis meses ou definitivamente?


----------



## fidalgo

Fern said:


> Oh fidalgo vai embirrar com o Barra e deixa-me em paz :lol:


embirrar com ninguem. não posso fazer um comentario desta forma? nunca vi essa reacção com quem mete 20 vezes o mesmo comentario


dualidades :|

mostras bem a tua credibilidade


----------



## Fern

Que reacção? Não cries um problema onde ele não existe... E à pessoa a que te referes já foi pedido que cortasse nas pipocas.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Já não se pode comer pipocas?!?!?!?! E no tópico sobre cinema?


----------



## Fern

ERVATUGA said:


> Já não se pode comer pipocas?!?!?!?!


Pode-se, mas com conta peso e medida porque pipocas em excesso fazem mal à saúde.


ERVATUGA said:


> E no tópico sobre cinema?


Aí podes comer a vontade :lol:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Estou a achar engraçado o que se está a passar aqui. Vieram um grupo de brasileiros discutir politica brasileira num tópico em Portugal? Vai ser bonito quando os tugas se meterem na conversa.


----------



## Fern

Enquanto houver respeito mútuo é um tópico aberto a debate, como qualquer outro.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

edit


----------



## ERVATUGA

ERVATUGA said:


> O claudio está de ban de seis meses ou definitivamente?


Então pessoal?


----------



## Barragon

essa informação é classified.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Really?! :lol: Então quer dizer que é por seis meses


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá pessoal :hi:

Tinha criado um tópico sobre as festas nacionais e internacionais com o título: *Festas de cá e lá*. Mas não o encontro! O que se passou?!


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Fern said:


> Pode-se, mas com conta peso e medida porque pipocas em excesso fazem mal à saúde.


http://www.vix.com/pt/bdm/gourmet/pipoca-faz-bem-a-saude-nao-engorda-e-ate-previne-algumas-doencas

http://www.saudedica.com.br/os-10-beneficios-da-pipoca-para-saude/


----------



## Fern

Como disse atrás, têm que ser consumidas com moderação e sem excesso de sal ou açúcar


----------



## ERVATUGA

ERVATUGA said:


> Olá pessoal :hi:
> 
> Tinha criado um tópico sobre as festas nacionais e internacionais com o título: *Festas de cá e lá*. Mas não o encontro! O que se passou?!


?!


----------



## Fern

Estive a ver e foi apagado pelo Jan (não incluiu a razão). Se quiseres saber mais envia-lhe PM.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Obrigado Fern kay:

Posso criar outro? Era para dar a conhecer as festas nacionais e internacionais. Acho que foi um clone que estragou aquilo. 

:cheers:


----------



## Fern

Sim, acho que o teor do thread não apresenta qualquer problema, a questão deve ter sido outra.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Top kay:

Onde acham que ficaria melhor? No Café ou no Majestic? Acho que o tinha metido no Majestic mas já não tenho a certeza.


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## Cidade_Branca

Majestic.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Fica aqui mais uma sugestão para possivelmente vir a ser concretizada já que os threads do Metro do Porto que verifiquei dispersos não foram devidamente juntados..



DiogoBaptista said:


> Fundam estes num só com a denominação de *Évora | Aeródromo Municipal de Évora
> *
> *Academia de Evora já formou 500 alunos*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609401
> 
> *Aeródromo Municipal de Évora vai investir para ser considerado topo de gama a nível nacional*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559092


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Juntar estes dois:

Tensão na Península da Coreia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690001

Coreia do Norte http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=878290

S.F.F.

Obrigado


----------



## marciomaco

Diogo, Maior parte (se não todos) dos threads que referiste do Metro do Porto ou já não existem ou são antiquíssimos! Mais vale eliminá-los ou simplesmente deixar como está...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

marciomaco said:


> Diogo, Maior parte (se não todos) dos threads que referiste do Metro do Porto ou já não existem ou são antiquíssimos! Mais vale eliminá-los ou simplesmente deixar como está...


Deixar como está é que não, que se elimine então se só existem essas duas opções.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal, acho que seria melhor fusionar estes tópicos sobre o Elevador de Santa Justa:

*Uma visitinha ao Elevador de Santa Justa...* do Reflex, criado a 8.07.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232881

*Descobrir a cidade do alto* do Reflex, criado a 23.08.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248563

*Encontro Tuga - Elevador de Santa Justa* do Reflex, criado a 28.08.2005...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=250551

*Elevador de Santa Justa - Lisboa* do Barragon, criado a 23.05.2008...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=612933

Desde já o meu obrigado kay:

:cheers:


----------



## toniho

marciomaco said:


> Diogo, Maior parte (se não todos) dos threads que referiste do Metro do Porto ou já não existem ou são antiquíssimos! Mais vale eliminá-los ou simplesmente deixar como está...





DiogoBaptista said:


> Deixar como está é que não, que se elimine então se só existem essas duas opções.


O melhor é fecha-los. Assim continuam disponiveis para quem estiver interessado no que la diz, mas nao ha o risco de serem desenterrados.


----------



## Barragon

Diogo penso que alguns já estão fundidos.


----------



## Barragon

O Aérodromo de Évora, Coreia e Elevador de Santa Justa já estão


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay: :cheers:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Obrigado.


----------



## marciomaco

toniho said:


> O melhor é fecha-los. Assim continuam disponiveis para quem estiver interessado no que la diz, mas nao ha o risco de serem desenterrados.


Eu, quendo clico neles, já nem me aparece o thread...


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Não vou publicar fotografias de reportagens fotográficas aqui no forum.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

^^ porque????


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Edit.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Cidade_Branca said:


> Não vou publicar fotografias de reportagens fotográficas aqui no forum.


Então? :?

Não penses que estás a fazer um favor a alguém.. Só faz falta quem cá está!

Uma critica a fazer é andares a apagar dezenas de posts que fazes e que por alguma razão te arrependes de os fazer.
Se depois achas que os deves apagar então devias ter pensado um pouco antes de os fazer..
Em algumas situações compreende-se mas já está a atingir um nível sistemático que a moderação devia fazer alguma coisa.
Já são páginas assim e a conversa quebra-se e não se percebe nada.


----------



## toniho

^^ Ele ja uma vez fez isto, amuou e andou a editar todos os posts que fez. Depois desapareceu do forum.
Mas nao é caso unico. Houve uma vez um que nao so apagou os posts todos como andou a pedir as pessoas que o citaram para apagarem as citaçoes tambem.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

criancices :lol:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

toniho said:


> ^^ Ele ja uma vez fez isto, amuou e andou a editar todos os posts que fez. Depois desapareceu do forum.
> Mas nao é caso unico. Houve uma vez um que nao so apagou os posts todos como andou a pedir as pessoas que o citaram para apagarem as citaçoes tambem.


Apaguei os posts todos por causa do New Tomorrow. Uma das coisas que prezo na internet é a minha privacidade e ele ameaçou essa privacidade. 

Nao me recordo de ter enviado esses pedidos. Nao encontrei nas mensagens enviadas. Deves estar a confundir com outra pessoa.





DiogoBaptista said:


> Então? :?
> 
> Não penses que estás a fazer um favor a alguém.. Só faz falta quem cá está!
> 
> Uma critica a fazer é andares a apagar dezenas de posts que fazes e que por alguma razão te arrependes de os fazer.
> Se depois achas que os deves apagar então devias ter pensado um pouco antes de os fazer..
> Em algumas situações compreende-se mas já está a atingir um nível sistemático que a moderação devia fazer alguma coisa.
> Já são páginas assim e a conversa quebra-se e não se percebe nada.


Concordo. 
Vou tentar evitar apagar os posts que escrevo
. 
O que é que a moderação devia fazer?


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Sugeria á moderação que criasse uma forma de bloquear utilizadores como no twitter.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Queria pedir á moderação que apagasse os seguintes posts neste tópico:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141563821&postcount=228
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141560528&postcount=226
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141560332&postcount=225
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141557809&postcount=222
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141551187&postcount=215

Apaguei os textos porque irritou-me como terminou o dialogo com o post 227.

Dei uma opinião. Houve diversas reaccoes, todas elas acertadas. Enganei-me numa informação tinha feito confusao num projecto e ele recorreu ao insulto despropositado e sem sentido.

Solicitava á moderacao que apagasse os posts indicados.

Obrigado.


----------



## toniho

Podes bloquear utilizadores, procura por "ignore list" nas tuas definiçoes.
Se alguem te insultou, faz queixa (carrega no triangulo com o ponto de exclamaçao junto ao post), nao ha necessidade de fazer cenas. Ignora e faz queixa.
E nao, nao foste tu que andou a mandar mensagens. 

E sim, ameaças de violaçoes de privacidade pelo Boaz sempre foram uma constante. Mais uma vez, faz queixa. Se foi por mensagem privada, manda a mensagem para os moderadores.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

> Podes bloquear utilizadores, procura por "ignore list" nas tuas definiçoes.


Ja conheco. Tenho dois na lista. Ainda assim consigo ler o que eles escrevem. O que eu gostava era que eles nao tivessem acesso ao que eu escrevo.



> Se alguem te insultou, faz queixa (carrega no triangulo com o ponto de exclamaçao junto ao post), nao ha necessidade de fazer cenas. Ignora e faz queixa.


Ja fiz mas devem ter assuntos mais importantes a tratar.



> E nao, nao foste tu que andou a mandar mensagens.


Ironia ou nao. Nao me recordo de ter enviado. 



> E sim, ameaças de violações de privacidade pelo Boaz sempre foram uma constante. Mais uma vez, faz queixa. Se foi por mensagem privada, manda a mensagem para os moderadores.


Ha uns meses ele ameaçou mas o assunto foi resolvido.


----------



## Fern

Cidade_Branca said:


> Sugeria á moderação que criasse uma forma de bloquear utilizadores como no twitter.


Faz o que o toniho sugeriu e põe na ignore list os utilizadores com quem não queres interagir.

Entretanto já apaguei os posts, mas realmente tens que pensar antes de os escrever. Em relação à colocação de fotos fá-lo por ti e por aqueles que te interessa manter informados e esquece os outros.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Obrigado.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

eu na brincadeira coloquei um logo de uma marca ....

e o CB ficou irritado só isso , mas era uma brincadeira que 99% dos que andam aqui não devem ter entendido , como vi que ele não tinha levado na brincadeira eu apaguei o post passado uns minutos e falei também com a moderação a desculpar-me

quando me irrito com o CB é por ele fazer coisas neste fórum que já criticou no passado noutros lado onde ele andava


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal, acho que seria melhor fusionar estes tópicos sobre o Dolce Vita Coimbra:

*Dolce Vita Coimbra revoluciona a cidade* criado a 18.04.2005 pelo Phobos...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203330

*Dolce vita Coimbra* criado a 6.08.2005 pelo Smeagol...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242590

*Dolce Vita Coimbra considerado melhor Shopping do Mundo* criado a 18.03.2006 pelo Sys7eM...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328564

*Dolce Vita Coimbra vence os ICSC European Shopping Centre Awards 2006* criado a 30.04.2006 pelo Aka...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344727

*Dolce Vita Coimbra a Cair (!!)* criado a 12.06.2006 pelo Daniel322...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361455

Desde já o meu obrigado kay:

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal, fusionem estes também 

*Do "Papa" à Rua do Brasil - Parte I*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381191

*Do "Papa" à Rua do Brasil - Parte II*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381213

*Do "Papa" à Rua do Brasil - Parte III*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381216

Do Daniel322.

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

E estas se possível...

*Universidade de Coimbra a caminho de Património Mundial* criado a 30.04.2005 pelo Phobos...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=207858

*Coimbra | Património Mundial da UNESCO* criado a 18.04.2009 pelo Daniel322...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=852336

kay: :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Mais alguns tópicos...

*Palacio de Cristal - parte 1* criado a 6.06.2005 por Herrmando...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232283

*Palacio de Cristal - parte 2* criado a 7.06.2005 por Herrmando...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232293

*Palácio de Cristal - Porto* criado a 15.02.2006 por Daniel_Portugal...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318042

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Estes dois não sei. Estão fechados mas seria bom também fusionar os ditos...

*FOTOS DE EDIFÍCIOS - PORTO* criado a 13.02.2005 por Marco Bruno...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=180135

*FOTOS DE EDIFÍCIOS - PORTO II* criado a 15.10.2005 por JohnnyMass...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=268981

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Excelente trabalho ERVA


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Mais umas fusões à vista se quiserem 

*Porto by Serbian eyes (pics - part 1 of 3) [56K WARNING!!!]*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=250935

*Porto by Serbian eyes (pics - part 2 of 3) [56K WARNING!!!]*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=250937

*Porto by Serbian eyes (pics - part 3 of 3) [56K WARNING!!!]*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=250940

Do Vrachar.

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Acho que estes também podiam ser...

*Red Bull Air Race - As fotos* criado a 2.09.2007 por JohnnyMass...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519328

*Red Bull Air Race 2008 [Voo de Abertura]* criado a 13.09.2008 por Daniel_Portugal...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708074

*Red Bull Air Race 2009* criado a 12.09.2009 por Daniel_Portugal...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=956636

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Mais uns sobre as festas de São João...

*S Joao no Porto* criado a 29.06.2005 por Herrmando...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229660

*Noite de SÃO JOÃO* criado a 27.06.2009 por Daniel_Portugal...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=899638

*Fogo de São João 2011 - Porto* criado a 24.06.2011 por JohnnyMass...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1405518

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

E estes da Torre dos Clérigos...

*Imagens desde a torre dos Clérigos, Porto* criado a 28.07.2004 por Vapour...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=121598

*Torre dos Clérigos* criado a 5.04.2006 por BIBA O PORTO...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335038

*Torre dos Clérigos* criado a 4.06.2006 por Daniel_Portugal...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358224

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Mais uns da Sé do Porto...

*Sé do Porto* criado a 23.08.2005 por Herrmando...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248424

*Sé do Porto* criado a 6.12.2005 por JohnnyMass...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=278037

*Sé Catedral - Porto* criado a 10.01.2008 por D_PAC...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567711

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Excelente ERVA


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Estava a pensar fazer uma lista em excel dos projectos existentes no forum. ALGUÉM me tire esta ideia da cabeça. PLEASE !!! :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Não é necessário em excel. Já temos o índice de projectos da AML.


----------



## Oponopono

Quer-me parecer, CB, que andas a querer reinventar a roda com essa historia de "Medio Oriente Alargado". Ha anos e anos que ao conjunto de paises que vai desde Marrocos e Mauritania ao Afeganistao e Paquistao incluindo muitas vezes a Turquia chama-se "MENA Region". As organizacoes da ONU eh, de resto o termo que usam. O que, alias, faz todo o sentido exactamente pelos motivos pelos quais estas com este quebra-cabecas.

Aqui no forum ou eu, pelo menos, nao falo sobre questoes do Maghreb no topico de Africa. Para este vai o que se passa abaixo do Sahara incluindo a regiao do Sahel.


----------



## Oponopono

DiogoBaptista said:


> Atenção, o skyscrapercuty é um fórum sobre arquitectura, engenharia e afins. Não é um fórum noticioso para publicar notícias mundiais. Não desvirtuemos muito a filosofia deste fórum.


Diogo, o SSC, nao apenas o SSC Portugal como todo o SSC, evoluiu apenas dum forum de arquitectura para um forum onde se tratam varios outros assuntos. Cingindo-me ao SSC PT a parte de transportes por exemplo foi em tempos e de longe o melhor e mais aprofundado sitio cibernetico para falar de transportes em Portugal. As seccoes do Majestic e Cafe nunca tiveram nada a ver com arquitectura tendo, alias, durante os momentos mais quentes da questao Grega, o topico sobre o assunto andado a ser picado em permanencia por pelo menos um jornal Portugues.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Sobre os tópicos propostos nao vou fazer nada. Nao estou para abrir, desenvolver e no final mudam tudo para as Noticias do Mundo ou apagam. 

Enquanto nao tiver um OK nao faço nada.

Quanto ao Tópico do Médio Oriente vou continuar a colocar noticias do Norte de Africa e da Ásia Central também. Nao tem nada demais. 

______________________________________________________


Mudando de assunto... vou abrir um Topico sobre Tribunais em Portugal no Forum Imagens / Portugal. Se algum moderador for contra diga qualquer coisa ate amanha ou ate ao fim de semana... 

Vou abrir porque tive a fazer uma pequena pesquisa e temos tribunais interessantes.

Eu sei. Existe um tópico (Palaces of Justice in the World) no forum Architecture. 

O que acham?


----------



## Oponopono

Cidade_Branca, jah agora que falamos de noticias e sitios onde po-las, deixa-me falar sobre as noticias em si. 

O clipping que fazes diariamente, embora util em certos casos, torna-se regularmente muito aborrecido dada a forma como o fazes. Limitas-te a transcrever e linkar as noticias sem qualquer contextualizacao mais, sem qualquer profundidade, nada. Ficam posts demasiado aridos a encher paginas e paginas dos topicos sem sequer dar azo a que haja discussao subsequente sobre os assuntos. Para mais sao tantos e sobre tantos temas, tudo ao mesmo tempo, varios posts seguidos assim, que cortam o ritmo dos topicos.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## 1ºBoaz

ele tem de concentra-se num tema e não dispersar tanto


----------



## lmpanp

O CB é o Correio da Manhã do SSC.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Oponopono said:


> Cidade_Branca, jah agora que falamos de noticias e sitios onde po-las, deixa-me falar sobre as noticias em si.
> 
> O clipping que fazes diariamente, embora util em certos casos, torna-se regularmente muito aborrecido dada a forma como o fazes. Limitas-te a transcrever e linkar as noticias sem qualquer contextualizacao mais, sem qualquer profundidade, nada. Ficam posts demasiado aridos a encher paginas e paginas dos topicos sem sequer dar azo a que haja discussao subsequente sobre os assuntos. Para mais sao tantos e sobre tantos temas, tudo ao mesmo tempo, varios posts seguidos assim, que cortam o ritmo dos topicos.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...



Alguem ja tinha dito isso antes mas nao do modo como escreveste. Obrigado.


----------



## lmpanp

Prontos, prontos, desculpa. sniff, sniff.


----------



## Portucalense1986

Cidade_Branca said:


> Mudando de assunto... vou abrir um Topico sobre Tribunais em Portugal no Forum Imagens / Portugal. Se algum moderador for contra diga qualquer coisa ate amanha ou ate ao fim de semana...
> 
> Vou abrir porque tive a fazer uma pequena pesquisa e temos tribunais interessantes.
> 
> Eu sei. Existe um tópico (Palaces of Justice in the World) no forum Architecture.
> 
> O que acham?


Concordo plenamente, temos vários tribunais de diferentes estilos arquitectónicos e alguns bastante impressionantes...
Seria também interessante se houvesse (e corrigam-me se estiver enganado) um tread de imagens sobre estações ferroviárias e rodoviárias...


----------



## Barragon

Concordo :yes:

Não há lá nenhum thread sobre esse assunto ?


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Barragon said:


> Concordo :yes:
> 
> Não há lá nenhum thread sobre esse assunto ?


Nao existe.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Tribunais em Portugal http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2051245

:banana:


----------



## 1ºBoaz




----------



## 1ºBoaz

Proponho Gouveia como moderador


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^
^^

?!


----------



## lmpanp

Proponho Erva como moderador


----------



## ERVATUGA

:nono:


----------



## lmpanp

Uff, ainda bem, era só para testar.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

os 2 são perfeitos para o cargo


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Erva a Moderador. ^^


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Os 2 são Yes Man , tipo Guterres e Centeno são bons para acatar ordens


----------



## lmpanp

Tu e o teu mau feitio, ufa!


----------



## ERVATUGA

1ºBoaz said:


> Os 2 são Yes Man , tipo Guterres e Centeno são bons para acatar ordens


----------



## lmpanp




----------



## 51-51-HT...

Ola moderação mais uma vez e desde à 3 meses que venho a insistir que me mudem o nick pretendo colocar outra matricula. 

Mais uma vez obrigado querida moderação.:heart::heart::heart::heart::master::master::master::master::lovethem:


----------



## Fern

Querido matrícula infelizmente assuntos dessa natureza têm que ser tratados com a DGV.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Direção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária ? :?


----------



## Fern

Pois...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Já tinha dado esta ideia há algum tempo. 
Que se crie um tópico dos transportes públicos geral do pais.

*Portugal | Transporte Público* ou *Transporte Público em Portugal*

Este tópico é importante para colocar noticias que envolvem várias empresas de transporte sobre uma cidade como por ex estudos, passes..

Estes tópicos devem ser fundidos

*Transportes publicos - Debate e Soluções*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033019

*AMTL cria marca “Transportes de Lisboa”*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1216789&page=4

*Lisboa | Rede de Transportes Públicos reforçada nas noites de 6.ª feira, sábado e vésperas de feriado*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712350

Esta foi a utima noticia que publiquei:



DiogoBaptista said:


> *Transportes de Lisboa têm pior índice de satisfação de clientes, pelo quinto ano consecutivo*
> 
> http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...e-clientes-pelo-quinto-ano-consecutivo-243996
> 
> *Transportes da Área Metropolitana do Porto ultrapassam os da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa em todas as variáveis do estudo feito no âmbito de uma parceria entre o IPQ, a Associação Portuguesa para a Qualidade e a Universidade Nova de Lisboa.*
> 
> Os transportes públicos da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa obtiveram, este ano e pelo quinto ano consecutivo, os piores resultados do índice nacional de satisfação do cliente ECSI Portugal, segundo os dados do estudo agora divulgados.
> 
> O ECSI Portugal é um sistema de medida da qualidade dos produtos e serviços e é desenvolvido no âmbito de uma parceria entre o Instituto Português da Qualidade, a Associação Portuguesa para a Qualidade e a NOVA Information Management School da Universidade Nova de Lisboa.
> 
> No estudo de 2017, o sector dos transportes da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa obtém o mais baixo índice de satisfação, registando 6,27 pontos. Apenas 12% dos clientes inquiridos se afirmaram como muito satisfeitos.
> 
> Os autores do estudo referem que “já os transportes da Área Metropolitana do Porto ultrapassam os da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa em todas as variáveis”.
> 
> O melhor resultado é obtido pelo sector do gás em garrafa, que regista um índice de 7,86 pontos, com 47,6% dos clientes inquiridos a declararem-se muito satisfeitos. Trata-se do mais elevado índice de satisfação do sector desde 2007. Este sector obtém ainda os mais elevados índices médios nas variáveis imagem, expectativas e lealdade do cliente.
> 
> A seguir aparece o sector dos seguros, com um índice de 7,61 pontos e 38% de clientes muito satisfeitos.
> 
> ECSI Portugal abrange os vários sectores de atividade da economia nacional e é feito ininterruptamente desde 1999.
> 
> Telefone fixo satisfaz clientes
> 
> De entre os subsectores das telecomunicações estudados, o serviço telefónico móvel é o que regista uma maior satisfação dos clientes, enquanto a internet fixa e móvel obtêm os mais modestos desempenhos.
> 
> Os sectores da banca, eletricidade e dual são os que “apresentam as maiores diferenças positivas entre os índices de qualidade apercebida e de valor apercebido, enquanto o sector dos combustíveis apresenta a menor diferença”, referem os autores do estudo.
> 
> “Conclui-se, assim, que a introdução do preço induz numa penalização na avaliação que os clientes fazem da qualidade dos produtos e serviços oferecidos pelas empresas, sendo esta penalização particularmente significativa no caso dos primeiros sectores e menor no caso dos combustíveis”, acrescentam.
> 
> Para elaborar este estudo, foram feitos 16.322 inquéritos válidos, sendo entrevistados, de um modo geral, cerca de 250 clientes para cada uma das 65 empresas estudadas.
> 
> Todos os resultados obtidos por empresa foram depois ponderados de acordo com a respetiva quota de mercado, de modo a apurar os resultados por sector.


----------



## Barragon

Há o thread dos transportes públicos rodoviários. Até podia passar a ser só Thread dos Transportes Públicos. contudo onde é que ficaria?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Lá esta, não há uma divisão nacional como existe no Arquitectura e Urbanismo..

Acho essa lacuna um pouco má visto que os transportes estão divididos por modos havendo falta de haver um geral para estes casos.

Imaginem ter que estar a colocar essa noticia em todos os meios de transporte incluidos da AML e da AMP, era uma repetição desnecessaria e numerosa.

Nos tópicos gerais acima que pedi fusão foram sendo abertos inexplicavelmente nos marítimos..

A minha sugestão, ou abre-se uma subdivisão de Portugal como existe para o Arquitectura e Urbanismo ou coloque-se no Arquitectura e Urbanismo,Portugal, Projectos
ou no Arquitectura e Urbanismo,Geografia, Urbanismo e Demografia..

A decisão recai sobre a moderação..


----------



## Barragon

^^ tens toda a razão. No entanto acho que para existir mais uma divisão era necessária a existência de mais threads.

Vou colocar nos fluviais e marítimos, dado este subfórum ter pouco movimento e talvez acrescentar algo ao nome do mesmo, do género: 

Fluviais, Marítimos e Gerais?

alguma sugestão?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Mais uma festa de threads. Fundam tudo no da *Linha de Sintra* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=785754

*Modernização da Linha de Sintra pronta até 2011
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=350823

*Refer lança concurso público para modernização da Linha de Sintra*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449726

*REFER “moderniza" estações de Barcarena e Cacém na linha de Sintra*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450001

*Agualva-Cacém | Nova Estação Ferroviária*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=199677


----------



## Barragon

^^ Diogo não sejas tão mau  ao menos sff ?


----------



## fidalgo

o chrome não me deixa entrar no topico do ano novo, diz que é fraudulento


----------



## alentejolover

fidalgo said:


> o chrome não me deixa entrar no topico do ano novo, diz que é fraudulento


same here :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Barragon

é uma das imagens


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Mais um! Sff 

Principal a manter:
*Porto - Casa da Música*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198222

A fundir:
*O interior da Casa da Música*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243707

*Casa da Musica no NY Times*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226122

*Koolhaas ainda acredita que BPN não tapará Casa da Música*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198017

*Era uma vez uma casa da música.*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461746

*Edifício dividido em dois junto à Casa da Música*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229587

*Casa da Música é um dos cinco edifícios da década em todo o Mundo*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1041829

*Casa da musica*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404042


----------



## Barragon

Obrigado Diogo


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Podem se fechar estes sff? 

*Caniços Contra Nova Urbanização*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=157483

*Ikea pode abrir loja em Vila Franca de Xira*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486108&page=2

------------------

Este fecha-se e continuamos a discussão no tópico dos projectos de Vila Franca?

*Nova Vila Franca pode ficar no papel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334742

------------------

Este sobre a ciclovia que partilhaste hoje nas noticias de Vila Franca:

*Vila Franca de Xira quer ligar o Parque das Nações à Castanheira do Ribatejo*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553725&page=3

E mais uns abandonados que não passaram da primeira pagina:

*Terminal Rodoferroviário da Póvoa de Santa Iria*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299406

*Vialonga ganha parque urbano na mata do Paraíso*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=352582

------------------

Estes deviam ser fundidos num só *[A10] Ponte da Lezíria* a ficar na rodovia.

*Ponte da Lezíria com vídeo*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496305

*Travessia da nova ponte do Carregado custara 4 Euros*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481894

*Nova ponte sobre o Tejo (A10): obras arrancam em Setembro*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=234408

*Travessia Do Tejo No Carregado*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=326272

------------------

Renomear *[A12] Ponte Vasco da Gama* a passar também para a rodovia.

*Ponte Vasco da Gama*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1771639

*Alargamento da Ponte Vasco da Gama*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846920

------------------

Obrigado!


----------



## fidalgo

opcorn:


----------



## Barragon

kay:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Obrigado! Faltaram as pontes


----------



## Barragon

Sim sim kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá pessoal da moderação :hi:

Dois tópicos sobre Bragança:

*Bragança* do Karsh criado a 28.12.2005:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=300258

*Bragança* do Daniel_Portugal criado a 10.11.2007:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545572

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

esse passou despercebido :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA

O tópico *Évora - Fotos Antigas* está com um problema. Anuncia que o último forumer a comentar foi o Diogo quando neste caso é o Barra. Aliás o tópico continua em negrito.


----------



## Barragon

esse thread apenas está com algum problema.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Agora anuncia que és o último a comentar mas está sempre em negrito


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Porque é que Évora não tem um tópico próprio sobre os seus projectos e obras?


----------



## alentejolover

Todas as principais obras finalizadas, em curso ou em projecto em Évora, têm o seu próprio thread...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Falo de obras simples como reabilitações, construções menores e outros dipos de obras em Évora como todas as cidades neste forum tem tópicos *Projectos e Noticias*, não se vai criar um tópico para cada obra dessas, Évora até como capital de distrito e concelho não tem qualquer tópico próprio sobre projectos gerais..

A minha ideia era a criação do tópico *Évora | Projectos e Noticias*


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Já tens um para as notícias: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597388

:cheers:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Pois mas para projectos não, isto está um pouco trocado, a norma é ser *Cidade | Projectos e Noticias*


----------



## Barragon

^^ acho que podemos trocar para os projectos esse e colocar o nome que o diogo referiu?


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay:


----------



## alentejolover

Não concordo, mas pronto...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Querias continuar a colocar os projectos no tópico do Alentejo geral? Já era mais que merecido um tópico próprio para Évora


----------



## Cidade_Branca

> Projectos e Notícias da Azambuja
> Projectos e Notícias de Beja
> Projectos e Notícias de Faro
> Projectos e Notícias de Portimão
> Projectos e Notícias do ALENTEJO
> Projectos e Notícias do ALGARVE
> Projectos e Noticias do RIBATEJO


A Norma costuma ser *Projectos e Notícias do/de Cidade/Região*


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Este pode ser integrado

*Dependencia do automóvel entre países: gráfico*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=816340

neste

*- Tópico dos automóveis e das motocicletas -*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709866


----------



## 51-51-HT...

1ºBoaz said:


> agora só te falta seres benfiquista, de esquerda e amares lisboa




à uns tempos atrâs convidei-te alinhar , se bem te lembras mas ficaste com medo.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

medo? não tenho é essas tendências


----------



## lmpanp

Matrícula, volta para a escola a ver se é desta que aprendes a escrever português!


----------



## ERVATUGA

ERVATUGA said:


> Moderação. É possível mudar o nome deste tópico para* Mercado imobiliário de Portugal*? E mudar para o Majestic?
> 
> Desde já o meu obrigado kay:
> 
> :cheers:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1174789


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Lisboa | Expansão da Gare do Oriente*

para

*Lisboa | [GIL] Gare Intermodal de Lisboa - Gare do Oriente*

ou simplesmente

*Lisboa | Gare do Oriente*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145133893#post145133893


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Podem fechar isto pfvr?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2058647


----------



## Lord Farquad

Existe algum thread dedicado à agricultura e silvicultura? Caso não exista, seria possível abrir um no Majestic?


----------



## Barragon

Aqui:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145234561


----------



## Lord Farquad

^^^^

Acho que não tem nada a ver uma coisa com a outra! 
Eu estaria disposto a criar um thread específico sobre agricultura e silvicultura, mas se entenderem que não se justifica, então tudo bem.


----------



## Barragon

Se não existir acho que não há problema criares.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

O que se passa com este tópico? Está a negrito e diz que há novos posts (do CB) mas quando abro o ultimo é de 22 de janeiro..


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730286&page=11


----------



## Barragon

não me acontece


----------



## DiogoBaptista

acho que se encontra resolvido!


----------



## Barragon

São situações pontuais atualmente :yes:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

desapareceu tudo o que tinha postado hoje , estranho


----------



## Barragon

é uma cabala contra ti


----------



## Contribuinte

Ainda há bocado tive de reescrever um post, dado que o inicial desapareceu...


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Irrita-me perder tempo com pessoas que não merecem o minimo de atenção.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

não seria a 1º vez B


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Onde está a barra de pesquisa? Desapareceu


----------



## Cidade_Branca

DiogoBaptista said:


> Onde está a barra de pesquisa? Desapareceu


Search the site. No lado superior direito.


----------



## Barragon

Estão a melhorar essas funções. O search nunca funcionou como deve ser


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá pessoal da moderação :hi:

Dois tópicos sobre a reabilitação de Coimbra:

*Recuperação da baixa de Coimbra* do daniel322 criado a 25.05.2006:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354141

*Coimbra - Recuperação de Património* do daniel322 criado a 22.07.2008:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=667954

Acho que seria bom juntar os dois.

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

^^ fica nos projectos e muda-se o nome para Coimbra | Projectos de Reabilitação?


----------



## ERVATUGA

:yes:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Que acham:
Passar o tópico dos projectos para as fotos e renomear como:

*Lisboa | Pavilhão Carlos Lopes*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417182


----------



## ERVATUGA

:yes:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Alguém resolva esta confusao!!!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412192

Alguem anda a acompanhar a obra do Baptista Russo no tópico do edifício da EDP no Cabo Ruivo...


----------



## Fern

Pode-se colocar nos projectos de Lisboa.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Duas iguais: 

*Castelos de Portugal*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=178401&page=10
*Castelos e Fortalezas de Portugal*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325147&page=7


----------



## Lord Farquad

Um certo moderador apagou recentemente dois posts meus, sem justificação aparente ( a não ser que o carácter incómodo para alguns tenha sido considerado motivo para censurar). Interpelei o moderador em causa por via de mensagem privada e o mesmo não se dignou a justificar a sua atitude. 

Censura arbitrária.


----------



## Fern

Não sei quem foi o moderador, mas já foi aqui dito que estes assuntos são tratados por mensagem privada. Há que aguardar pela resposta.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

O que se passa com este tópico? quando carrego na 4 página faz me download do "showthread.htm"!!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316146&page=3


----------



## Fern

Estranho, acabei de testar e não tive qualquer problema. Ainda acontece?


----------



## Barragon

também não me acontece


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Eliminem este thread, já existe um Fertagus.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2070309


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Estes estão a precisar 
*Portugal | Novas Escolas*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813630

*Arquitetura Escolar*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988022

*Requalificação do Parque Escolar Público em Portugal*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144829589

*Escolas de Portugal*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146182781


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay:


----------



## luisribeiro

Se ha um thread para as penalizaçoes, porque nao ha um para reclamaçoes? Ou é para continuar neste absolutismo? 

E ja agora, sera que no das penalizaçoes seria possivel justificar, com exemplos, os motivos das sançoes? Dado que nos ultimos dias, assistimos à penalizaçao de um colega por parte de um moderador por ter exposto uma frase do mesmo, de explicito apelo ao conflito futebolistico...


----------



## Fern

Estás sempre à procura de atenção e a provocar. Podias também aproveitar para pedir desculpa aos vários utilizadores que tens insultado ao longo dos últimos tempos, ao invés de entrar em conflicto com a moderação quando somos forçados a agir.


----------



## Fern

DiogoBaptista said:


> Estes estão a precisar
> *Portugal | Novas Escolas*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813630
> 
> *Arquitetura Escolar*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988022
> 
> *Requalificação do Parque Escolar Público em Portugal*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144829589
> 
> *Escolas de Portugal*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146182781


Fundi o Arquitectura e Escolas de Portugal, para imagens de escolas em Portugal. Ficou o da Requalificação do Parque Escolar, que pode servir para colocar projectos em curso ou planeados.


----------



## luisribeiro

Fern said:


> Estás sempre à procura de atenção e a provocar. Podias também aproveitar para pedir desculpa aos vários utilizadores que tens insultado ao longo dos últimos tempos, ao invés de entrar em conflicto com a moderação quando somos forçados a agir.


Nao estou a provocar ninguem, se te sentes provocado teras as tuas razoes. 
Coloquei uma questao e aguardo uma resposta, coerente de preferencia! Todos agradecem!


----------



## luisribeiro

Ja agora, que insultos?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Luís desculpas aceites


----------



## luisribeiro

1ºBoaz said:


> Luís desculpas aceites


Onde queres q t insulte para validar isso?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

estou ao teu lado neste combate


----------



## luisribeiro

1ºBoaz said:


> estou ao teu lado neste combate


:cheers1:


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Podem contar comigo para este combate.




1ºBoaz said:


> estou ao teu lado neste combate


----------



## Barragon

os três duques :lol:


----------



## jpfg

luisribeiro said:


> Se ha um thread para as penalizaçoes, porque nao ha um para reclamaçoes? Ou é para continuar neste absolutismo?
> 
> E ja agora, sera que no das penalizaçoes seria possivel justificar, com exemplos, os motivos das sançoes? Dado que nos ultimos dias, assistimos à penalizaçao de um colega por parte de um moderador por ter exposto uma frase do mesmo, de explicito apelo ao conflito futebolistico...


só por causa deste post de teor futebolístico, espero que o Sporting e Porto sejam sempre roubados até ao fim do campeonato e que o benificia ganhe o Peta!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Não conseguem mesmo eliminar este ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2070309


----------



## 1ºBoaz

51-51-HT... said:


> Podem contar comigo para este combate.





tu não és clone como o erva


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Tenho mestrado em clonice...:lol:


Mas eu desconfio que o ERVA e o Barragon sejam a mesma pessoa.




1ºBoaz said:


> tu não és clone como o erva


----------



## Fern

DiogoBaptista said:


> Não conseguem mesmo eliminar este ?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2070309


Movi para o "lixo".


----------



## ERVATUGA

1ºBoaz said:


> tu não és clone como o erva





51-51-HT... said:


> Tenho mestrado em clonice...:lol:
> 
> 
> Mas eu desconfio que o ERVA e o Barragon sejam a mesma pessoa.


----------



## Contribuinte

Querem ver agora que o Erva é uma pessoa?


----------



## Barragon




----------



## 1ºBoaz

erva é lixo e só se mantem aqui porque é clone 

em Angola achou que podia fazer as mesmas coisas que fazia aqui e foi repreendido


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Este ERva tem segredo aqui no forum, será um BOT criado pela moderação para o forum não entrar em COMA.!!!!!!!!!!!




1ºBoaz said:


> erva é lixo e só se mantem aqui porque é clone
> 
> em Angola achou que podia fazer as mesmas coisas que fazia aqui e foi repreendido


----------



## 1ºBoaz

BOT não sei o que é


----------



## Contribuinte

Barragon said:


>


E ainda dizem que o sub forum dos transportes é que virou manicómio...


----------



## ERVATUGA

1ºBoaz said:


> erva é lixo e só se mantem aqui porque é clone
> 
> em Angola achou que podia fazer as mesmas coisas que fazia aqui e foi repreendido


Diz-me a droga que tomas porque parece ser da boa :lol:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Contribuinte said:


> E ainda dizem que o sub forum dos transportes é que virou manicómio...


----------



## jpfg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146659975#post146659975

Parabéns à moderação do forum, mais um momento brilhante!


----------



## Barragon

Que caraca. Não chame o Fern ou o Andre Filipe para aqui.

Porque não disse apenas que o Barragon esteve brilhante?

Então quer dizer que a moderação teve outros momentos brilhantes... ou talvez tenham sido momentos em que o forista jpfg se exaltou e ultrapassou o limite e a moderação deu um desconto e não lhe fez nada?


----------



## jpfg

Ai, no meio disto tudo ainda me andaram a fazer favores? LOL! Que descaramento...


----------



## alentejolover

Isto foi uma noite bastante animada e logo hoje que estive fora...


----------



## lmpanp

jpfg said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146659975#post146659975
> 
> Parabéns à moderação do forum, mais um momento brilhante!





Barragon said:


> ………………
> Porque não disse apenas que o Barragon esteve brilhante?
> …


----------



## Barragon

jpfg said:


> Ai, no meio disto tudo ainda me andaram a fazer favores? LOL! Que descaramento...


:cheers: #sempredescontentes #incompreendidos


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Barragon tens o meu apoio.:banana:


----------



## lmpanp

Engraxador!


----------



## 1ºBoaz




----------



## DiogoBaptista

Encerrar o seguinte tópico ou fundir no principal *Corredor Internacional Sul | Sines - Espanha*:

*Linha Sines-Badajoz não tem continuidade no lado espanhol*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501927&page=3

*Corredor Internacional Sul | Sines - Espanha*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=925568&page=25


----------



## Barragon

done!


----------



## 1ºBoaz

eu apoio o Ressuscitado para moderador


----------



## SR-71

Meu caro, a minha primeira medida como moderador (cargo que actualmente está bem entregue *e que não desejo*) seria tratar do teu banimento definitivo. Cuidado com o que desejas.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

para fazer lembrar a chegada de outro moderador ao poder


----------



## 51-51-HT...

SR-71 said:


> Meu caro, a minha primeira medida como moderador (cargo que actualmente está bem entregue *e que não desejo*) seria tratar do teu banimento definitivo. Cuidado com o que desejas.




comentário infeliz...


----------



## SR-71

51-51-HT... said:


> comentário infeliz...


Mas sincero. E olha que se fosse a ti me mantinha na linha.

PS: sou mau no ping-pong (aliás, há anos que não jogo) assim que fico-me por aqui.


----------



## Barragon

o SR-71 é o meu clone


----------



## alentejolover

Sou clone do Barragon e meio-irmão do ERVA


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Este encravou , está constantemente a negrito

Hoy 21:21:10
por Casusa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=770750&page=58


----------



## Barragon

já está


----------



## alentejolover

Alem de tudo, eu e o Barragon somos primos


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Barragon said:


> o SR-71 é o meu clone


se fosse só esse????


Ainda gostava de saber como foi nomeada e por quêm esta moderação nativa.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

alentejolover said:


> Alem de tudo, eu e o Barragon somos primos



São primos e comunas!!!!


----------



## alentejolover

51-51-HT... said:


> São primos e comunas!!!!


Não somos comunas não !!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Encerrar 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344331


----------



## Barragon

Done


----------



## lmpanp

O Diogo Baptista é o BOSS.
Ele diz ordena "encerrar" ou "fundir" sem ser preciso um "p.f." ou um "pode-se", que o bom do Barragon cumpre rapidamente e com desvelo!
Demorou 7 minutos a cumprir última a ordem, é obra!!!
:lol:



DiogoBaptista said:


> Encerrar o seguinte tópico ou fundir no principal ………





Barragon said:


> done!





DiogoBaptista said:


> Encerrar …





Barragon said:


> já está


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Devem pertencer á mesma loja maçónica. :lol:


----------



## 51-51-HT...

deve ser outro clone do Barrafon.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Porque é que os smilies mudam sempre de lugar? Acontece-vos o mesmo?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Barragon said:


> o SR-71 é o meu clone



está versão é capaz 


porque a outra eu sei bem que não és tu


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Maps of Europe and the rest of the (uncivilized) world VI

Gostava de saber porque é que o paradise at Tagus repetiu duas vezes os mesmos mapas do que eu? 

Repetiu da primeira vez com um mapa da China e depois um mapa do Mónaco.

Estou na Ignore List dele. Sera? 

Quando coloco mapas tento ver se ja colocaram igual. Ha quem nao faca isso.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Era possivel mudar o meu nick para Jonh Rambo ou Mujahedin????


----------



## 1ºBoaz

sempre podes criar outra conta , não seria a 1º vez


----------



## Alvinius2

1ºBoaz said:


> sempre podes criar outra conta , não seria a 1º vez


Depois chamam-te clone e correm contigo .....


----------



## Barragon

vocês são tão agradecidos :yes:


----------



## Contribuinte

A paciência que é preciso para ser moderador nesta freguesia...


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Nesta freguesia os moderadores sao muito relax / zen... parece a Suécia... e ainda se queixam!?!?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

eu ca não tenho nada agradecer a Moderação 

sempre que peço algo fazem que não ouvem


----------



## Alvinius2

1ºBoaz said:


> eu ca não tenho nada agradecer a Moderação
> 
> sempre que peço algo fazem que não ouvem


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Sugestão aos portuenses:

Que tal criarem um Tópico de *Projectos e Noticias para os Municípios da Área Metropolitana do Porto*?


----------



## Barragon

Já há. É o projetos do Porto.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

:nuts:

Eu sei. 

O que eu quero dizer é o seguinte:

Um para as noticias do Porto (ja existe) e Outro para as Noticias da AMP (excepto o Porto). 

Fui claro?


----------



## marciomaco

No Porto, estão incluídos todos os municípios da AMP. Daí existirem lá projectos (e notícias também) tanto de Espinho como de Santo Tirso.


----------



## Barragon

^^ há alguns concelhos que têm o seu próprio thread de projectos.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

marciomaco said:


> No Porto, estão incluídos todos os municípios da AMP. Daí existirem lá projectos (e notícias também) tanto de Espinho como de Santo Tirso.


Sinceramente na minha opinião acho confuso misturar a cidade do Porto com outros concelhos mas talvez para quem viva no Porto talvez nao haja diferenciação entre Matosinhos e Porto... é tudo Porto. Sei la.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Barragon said:


> ^^ há alguns concelhos que têm o seu próprio thread de projectos.


Quais? 

Estes sao os que existem:

Porto | Projectos de Reabilitação Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203848 
Projectos comuns (entre Porto e Gaia)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303476 
Projectos e Notícias de Vila do Conde	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445019 
Projectos e Notícias do Porto	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580833 
Projectos e Notícias do Tâmega e Sousa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960311


----------



## Barragon

há os de Espinho e os da Póvoa de Varzim também.

Os restantes ficam no Tâmega e Sousa e sobram Matosinhos, Gaia, Maia, Valongo, Paredes? Santo Tirsto e Trofa?

Estes concelhos que enumerei por último podem ficar no thread dos projetos do porto.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Projectos e Notícias da Póvoa de Varzim http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440627

Projectos e Notícias de Espinho http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139701904


----------



## Cidade_Branca

E que tal fazer isto?


----------



## lmpanp

É pedir um pouco demais à moderação, não porque um copy paste (com o devido OK da moderação brasileira) fosse demais, mas porque seria obrigatório um maior uso das penalizações previstas, coisa a que os mods. tugas fogem a sete pés.


----------



## Barragon

Mas havia um annoucement das regras. Deve ter desaparecido com a mudança


----------



## Fern

Isso desapareceu há que tempos nunca soube porquê... Ainda cheguei a perguntar ao Jan, mas não se descobriu. Entretanto como foi publicado um announcement geral com as regras do fórum, deixou de ser estritamente necessário ter um português.


----------



## lmpanp

Neste hiato já se notou que o fórum mudou de plataforma vBulletin, sendo agora a mais recente, já de 2018.
*YUUUUUPIII*

Lembro-me que há muito se falava e pedia isso, mas a administração não o queria fazer pois achavam que poderia dar raia dado o gigantismo do fórum.
Por tal dou de barato que os problemas que têm ocorrido sejam derivado a esse trabalho, que em tudo é meritoso e deveria ser parabenizado.

O único que espero agora, já que disso também se falou, é aproveitarem para alterar o layout gráfico para um mais apelativo e não tão datado, já que os há à escolha e muitos são só uma modernização dos existentes.
O mais difícil já parece ter sido feito ou pouco faltará!


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal, penso que se podia bem fusionar estes dois tópicos:

"Cinema"... Estreias, Trailers, Filmes em cartaz, Críticas, Séries Televisivas,... criado pelo Pelha em 31.08.2006.

Thread da Sétima Arte criado pelo Lino em 26.07.2010.

:cheers:


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Obrigado pelo BRIG... Pena o filme "A Purga" ser ficção senão já sabia quem purgava :guns1::guns1::guns1::guns1::guns1:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Luís para moderador e desta vez não é brincadeira


----------



## Barragon

não entendi


----------



## Barragon

ERVATUGA said:


> Pessoal, penso que se podia bem fusionar estes dois tópicos:
> 
> "Cinema"... Estreias, Trailers, Filmes em cartaz, Críticas, Séries Televisivas,... criado pelo Pelha em 31.08.2006.
> 
> Thread da Sétima Arte criado pelo Lino em 26.07.2010.
> 
> :cheers:


Done :yes: agora falta dar um nome mais generalizado.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Barragon said:


> não entendi




Nem é para entender, antes de publicar o post ele snifou grandes quantidades de coca que deram à costa na ilha da Madeira :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Barragon said:


> Done :yes: agora falta dar um nome mais generalizado.


Tópico do Cinema


----------



## Barragon

tiveste piada matrícula


----------



## fidalgo

topico do cinema no cafe mas o das series no majestic e do design grafico no urbanismo e geografia :applause:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Alguém mude o de Design Gráfico sff. Obrigado.


----------



## Barragon

fidalgo said:


> topico do cinema no cafe mas o das series no majestic e do design grafico no urbanismo e geografia :applause:


Criticas construtivas sff.

Criticar sem dar solução é ridículo.


----------



## fidalgo

Barragon said:


> fidalgo não queremos as tuas opiniões


:|


----------



## Barragon

sim as tuas opiniões são apenas críticas. Nada de construtivo. 

é das piores coisas que se pode fazer... criticar sem indicar como se poderia fazer. 

à mínima situação é logo... incrível. tamanha energia a ser despendida para a observação pormenorizada.

Tenta ser mais positivo e optimista.


----------



## luisribeiro

Pessoal, ta um cagalhao ingles a boiar num thread do algarve, bora la tudo defender a patria!


----------



## Barragon

:lol: coitado do rapaz. Não sabe-se explicar em pt.


----------



## fidalgo

aquilo que o CIdade Brance pediu, é algo que já foi pedido, e da vossa parte, ignorado. é algo que não faz qualquer sentido aquele topico naquela secção e nem foi criado lá, se não me engano, mas o CB poderá confirmar.

tirar o topico do cinema de onde estava, junto com o das series, e mete-los em secções separadas ...

sim eu sei que foi fundido (reparaste que eu repeti o mesmo post nos dois topicos? foi para ver se alguem da moderação reparava no elefante na sala, mas mesmo assim, foi preciso alguem fazer o alerta), mas algum devia estar em secção errada. se calhar o mais antigo que foi feito antes da reformulação do forum, e que nós (voces, mas só tu és desse tempo) não tivemos paciencia para o arrumar no sitio devido. se calhar não contavam que alguem o desenterrasse (isso não fui eu)

desculpa, isto nem merece critica, merece apenas bom senso da vossa parte. não há, não têm critério nenhum 

o resto, o baptista que continue a arrumação, que com ele basta estalar os dedos. dois dedos é sempre menos energia dispendida, nisso tens razao


----------



## Barragon

O de Design Gráfico vai para o Majestic?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

matriculas está irritado porque pediu.me ajuda para atacar a moderação , enquanto esteve de brig 

com clones não faço acordos


----------



## 1ºBoaz

luisribeiro said:


> Pessoal, ta um cagalhao ingles a boiar num thread do algarve, bora la tudo defender a patria!



gouveia agora é Inglês?


----------



## 51-51-HT...

1ºBoaz said:


> matriculas está irritado porque pediu.me ajuda para atacar a moderação , enquanto esteve de brig
> 
> com clones não faço acordos




deixa me rir. És um vendido.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Barragon said:


> O de Design Gráfico vai para o Majestic?


Sim. O Design Gráfico faz parte do quotidiano. Está nas revistas, nos jornais, nas embalagens, nos cartazes, nos logótipos, nos rótulos, nos postais, nos cartões, na exposicoes, etc. Nao faz sentido ser considerado uma arte semelhante ao Design de Mobiliário Urbano, nem á Arquitectura e muito menos ao Urbanismo

Vai para o Majestic? Sim.


----------



## lmpanp

APOIADO CB, APOIADO!!!!!
Não estou a brincar, apoio totalmente a pretensão o CB sobre o Design Gráfico ser por direito do Majestic.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

ERVATUGA said:


> O fecho do tópico do futebol é temporário.


Em Agosto regressa.

Agora comenta-se o Mundial e há um thread para o efeito.


----------



## ERVATUGA

:yes:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Aos moderadores... mudem este tópico para o Imagens, se faz favor.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=150217535#post150217535

Obrigado.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

uma pena que os sistema não de para ignorar alguns users portugueses 

o sistema simplesmente não deixa


----------



## Fern

À partida deveria permitir ignorar quem quiseres, com a excepção dos moderadores e administradores.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

a excepção é que o problema


----------



## luisribeiro

1ºBoaz said:


> a excepção é que o problema


:lol:

O unico comentario de jeito da tua historia nesta porcaria!


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Gostava de poder bloquear algumas pessoas para elas nao poderem ler o que escrevo nem ter de ler o que elas escrevem. Seria EXCELENTE.

Dizem que nao é possível.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

isso eu também queria


----------



## Contribuinte

Mas quem é que obriga alguém a ler o que quer que seja?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

luisribeiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> O unico comentario de jeito da tua historia nesta porcaria!



tenho 16 mil likes algo devo estar a fazer bem


----------



## Alvinius2

1ºBoaz said:


> tenho 16 mil likes algo devo estar a fazer bem


:lol::lol::lol::lol: vale o que vale :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

^^^^^^^^^^^^

chegou a cria para defender


----------



## Alvinius2

1ºBoaz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> chegou a cria para defender



Está-te a doer alguma coisa ?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi: O tópico aqui em baixo deveria ser fundido com o dos projetos do Algarve ou então no de Alcoutim...

*Algarve recebe central solar de 220 milhões de euros em Alcoutim*: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1774662


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Alguem pode alterar o titulo deste tópico de *U/C* para *T/O*?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792822&page=7

Já tinha reportado à imenso tempo...


----------



## marciomaco

Há.


----------



## Fern

Tens que pedir à moderação local.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Moderação local?


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Os 6 moderadores que ocupam-se dessa secção: z0rg, Ni3lS, Vito Corleone, kanye, sieradzanin1, Yellow Fever


----------



## 1ºBoaz

se gostas dele leva-o para casa e com bónus aindas ganhas sheol e barragon os outros alter egos


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá moderação :hi: Podem por favor mudar o título deste tópico:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152334618#post152334618

Para *Sintra | Novo Hospital*

Obrigado :cheers:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Podes esperar sentado, ainda nem fundiram os do túnel do marquês que pedi à 4 dias..


----------



## marciomaco

4 dias, uau que eternidade...


----------



## ERVATUGA

DiogoBaptista said:


> Podes esperar sentado, ainda nem fundiram os do túnel do marquês que pedi à 4 dias..


É preciso ter calma pá :lol:

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

só não fundi os do túnel do marques pois eram muitos threads. o restante já está.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

muito ocupado com os alter egos , tem de se desculpar


----------



## Contribuinte

Moderador sofre...


----------



## 1ºBoaz

não cria-se tantos ,teria mais tempo


----------



## Alvinius2

marciomaco said:


> 4 dias, uau que eternidade...



4 dias ao pé de um buraco negro é de facto uma eternidade :lol:


----------



## Alvinius2

1ºBoaz said:


> não cria-se tantos ,teria mais tempo



...criasse.....

Deixa lá de fumar essas coisas, começas a ficar sem sentido.....


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá pessoal da moderação :hi: Podem, por favor, mudar o nome deste tópico...

*Portugueses nomeados para o World Arquitecture Festival*

Para...

*World Arquitecture Festival*

Desde já o meu obrigado :cheers:


----------



## Barragon

done


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^



lmpanp said:


> *Erva*, corrige o título do thread:
> 
> De: World Ar*qu*itecture Festival
> Para: World Ar*ch*itecture Festival


:cheers:


----------



## lmpanp

O que mais me custa é haver pessoas sem um pingo de vergonha nas fuças!!

Boaz, eu também apoio o Bolso e não vi em nenhum lado qualquer tipo de perseguição da moderação portuguesa em relação às opiniões de quem quer que fosse, desde que civilizadas. Por isso não passas de um ressabiado aldrabão sem vergonha ao ires postar o que se segue no fórum brasileiro:










Não estiveste de castigo por apoiares o Bolso, estiveste porque te portaste mal!
Isto lá, chegava para seres expulso definitivamente pela moderação brasileira!!


----------



## toniho

Um aldrabao que mente. Nunca antes visto.


----------



## lmpanp

Moderação, se fizessem o especial favor , poderiam eliminar o acrescento "Novos Aviões" ao título do thread:
*Sata Internacional e Sata Air Açores - Novos Aviões *
Grato.


----------



## Barragon

certíssimo caro Lmpampó


----------



## 51-51-HT...

onde anda o thread do futebol???? apetece-me expressar-me.


----------



## Fern

Thread do futebol? O que é isso?


----------



## lmpanp

Fern said:


> Thread do futebol? O que é isso?


É uma aglutinação de duas coisas apaixonantes:

Thread é o local onde se postam desgraças nos fóruns, fóruns esses que se visitam compulsivamente sem se saber bem porquê, já futebol são 20 gajos atrás de uma bola na tentativa de a enfiarem onde outros 2 gajos tentam impedir e com mais 4 gajos que facilitam a vida a metade dos anteriores enquanto dão uma de isentões, tudo sob a assistência de muitos que não têm melhor para fazer do que ofender todos os restantes mais as suas mãezinhas.

Espero ter esclarecido!


----------



## Fern

Ah estou esclarecido, obrigado Luís 

Em resposta ao matrícula, não vi nada disso por aí.


----------



## Barragon

:lol: muito bom


----------



## Lord Farquad

Em relação à secção de projectos do Porto, será que já não estava na hora de criar threads separados para os projectos e notícias de Matosinhos, Gaia, Maia e Gondomar+Valongo?


----------



## RuiG21

Para quê? Está muito bem como está. É tudo o mesmo aglomerado e os projetos mais importantes terão sempre os seus tópicos próprios.

Póvoa/Vila do Conde, Espinho e o Douro-Vouga justificam estar separados agora os outros nem por isso.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

O thread das penalizações anda concorrido, o pessoal anda muito nervoso e com os nervos em franja. Relax. A culpa disto tudo é da moderação, o thread de futebol era um escape , para as frustrações, depressões e demais sintomas mentais.


----------



## Fern

Se quiseres "um escape" no thread das penalizações é só pedir


----------



## lmpanp

:lol:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Page Ponte 25 de Abril*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379648&page=11

*Poll: Ponte 25 de Abril*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344325&page=4

*Cristo Rei e Ponte 25 de Abril*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143885540

Sugiro que se fundam todos e se crie o *A2 | Ponte 25 de Abril* e que seja colocado nas rodovias como feito com a Vasco da Gama.


----------



## ERVATUGA

:yes:


----------



## Lord Farquad

A moderação está a ignorar as denúncias que faço em relação a certos comentários a meu respeito. Já não é a primeira vez que coisa semelhante acontece. 
Enfim, fico-me por aqui. Falta de respeito tem que ter limites.


----------



## Fern

A moderação viu as denúncias e está a deliberar. Há que ter um pouco mais de paciência.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Esta moderação é como a justiça Portuguesa muito lenta. Eu já tinha deliberado o dobro das denuncias, comigo era limpinho , clarinho e rapidinho.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

matriculas para moderador e como premio já podes aceder o pedido do de cascais


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Olá moderação, sugiro a mudança de nome do seguinte tópico:

*Lisboa | Rede de Ciclovias e Parques para "Biclas"*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152950652

para

*Lisboa | Mobilidade Suave / Mobilidade Partilhada*

Proponho também fusão destes:

A manter:

*Lisboa | Orçamentos Participativos*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1333915

A eliminar:

*Orçamento Participativo de Lisboa para 2012/2013 - As nossas Propostas*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515956

*Lisboa | Proposta para o Orçamento Participativo de 2011: Projecto de Requalificação Paisagística da Rua Joaquim António Augusto de Aguiar e da Avenida Engº Duarte Pacheco*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515956

*Orçamento Participativo 2010 da CM de Lisboa*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1004149

Mantenho também o meu pedido feito anteriormente:



DiogoBaptista said:


> *Page Ponte 25 de Abril*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379648&page=11
> 
> *Poll: Ponte 25 de Abril*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344325&page=4
> 
> *Cristo Rei e Ponte 25 de Abril*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143885540
> 
> Sugiro que se fundam todos e se crie o *A2 | Ponte 25 de Abril* e que seja colocado nas rodovias como feito com a Vasco da Gama.


Obrigado


----------



## Barragon

O do cristo rei, já retirei o nome da ponte e coloquei só para o cristo rei.

O da ponte 25 de abril vou colocá-lo nas rodovias.

O da poll é para fechar ou apagar.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá pessoal da moderação :hi:

Alguns tópicos sobre o Padrão dos Descobrimentos...

*Lisboa - Padrão dos Descobrimentos* criado por JohnnyMass em 17.08.2005...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=246538

*Padrão dos descobrimentos e Mosteiro dos Jerónimos* criado por jluisfer em 16.09.2005...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257270

*Lisboa - Padrão dos Descobrimentos - Belém* criado por Arpels em 4.04.2006...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334647


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Também existe este...

*Requalificação do Padrão dos Descobrimentos* criado pelo traveler em 27.04.2009...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858134


----------



## Barragon

Boa epper:


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Por aqui as alterações por mim pedidas ainda continuam todas na mesma..


----------



## Barragon

só falta o dos orçamentos participativos. Não vou fechar os outros. Fica oficial o que está


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Qual é o sentido prático e lógico de ter um tópico ? *Lisboa | Proposta para o Orçamento Participativo de 2011: Projecto de Requalificação Paisagística da Rua Joaquim António Augusto de Aguiar e da Avenida Engº Duarte Pacheco*

Não estou a entender.. Porque não se fundem como é pratica comum? Os da ponte 25/4 e os dos Orçamentos..?


----------



## Barragon

A pratica comum tem algumas excepções.

Não vou fundir um tópico com poll que a poll fica para sempre. O da 25 de Abril já está.

O dos orçamentos participativos sugeres o quê ? fundir tudo? Não foi isso que disseste. Referiste em apagar.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

não faz sentido ter dois tópicos para imagens da mesma coisa, um com uma poll que ficou parada no tempo (2006) e outro sem, onde se tem posto fotos.

continuo a sugerir que se fundam todos os tópicos da ponte 25 de abril num só para se colocar imagens, e se renomeie com o titulo que sugeri para ficar de acordo com a norma do forum, e como foi feito com a vasco da gama.

quando sugiro eliminar é sempre numa de apagar o tópico em si como existe hoje mas não informação nele contida defendendo em todos os casos que a mesma informação seja unida às restantes sobre o mesmo assunto na forma de fusão.

É isso que sugiro que se faça, eliminando todos os tópicos dispersos dos orçamentos e fundindo toda a informação neles contida num só tópico principal.

Cumprimentos


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Fusão:

*Lisboa - PDN | Martinhal Residences*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378406&page=3

*Lisboa | Parque das Nações | Martinhal Residences e Sede da Ageas*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2099791


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Sugiro a organização dos nomes dos serviços da CP

*CP* | Médio Curso (Regional e InterRegional)


CP Regionais

*CP* | Longo Curso (Alfa pendular e Intercidades)


Alfa Pendular - O Nosso Comboio

CP Longo Curso

Évora com ligação directa em Intercidades a Lisboa a partir de domingo

Detectadas fissuras em rodados dos comboios Alfas Pendulares

Numeração dos lugares nas carruagens IC e Alfa

O nosso comboio rápido ALFA

Comboio Pendular em Múltipla

*CP* | Internacional (Sud Expresso, Lusitânia Comboio Hotel e Celta)


CP Internacional

Comboio Sud Express (Paris-Irun-Lisboa) e Comboio Lusitânia (Madrid-Lisboa)

Comboio Sud Expresso Talgo

*CP* | Turístico e Histórico (Comboio Presidencial, Comboio Histórico do Douro, MiraDouro e Comboio Histórico do Vouga)


Centenário da República: Museu Ferroviário quer recuperar comboio presidencial

Comboio das Vindimas

O vapor no Douro em 2001

Locomotiva a Vapor - entre Coimbra e Serpins

CP - Tentativa de venda de comboio histórico suscita escândalo e boicote na Europa

*CP* | Urbanos de Lisboa


CP Lisboa

*CP* | Urbanos do Porto


CP Porto

*CARGA* | Medway e Ibercargo (Takargo+COMSA)


MEDWAY

Alguma sugestão?


----------



## RuiG21

Se o Celta já tiver tópico próprio também se deve juntar ao internacional.


----------



## Barragon

Obrigado Diogo. Excelente organização :yes:

o Carga não é CP Carga?


----------



## Barragon

Diogo, acho que podemos separar os Intercidades do Alfa. Um thread para cada. o que achas?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Barragon said:


> Diogo, acho que podemos separar os Intercidades do Alfa. Um thread para cada. o que achas?


não creio haver necessidade e procura para tal, ambos fazem parte do serviço de longo curso. Como também não há divisão nos restantes tipos de comboio: interregional/regional, sud expresso/lusitânia, presidencial/comboios históricos do douro, vouga...

cabe sempre a ti a decisão final

obrigado


----------



## Barragon

Não é uma questão do serviço não estar separado oficialmente, mas como são threads de notícias e de fotos, o Alfa foi sempre um "comboio à parte" e acho que se pode diferenciar :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA

:yes:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Barragon said:


> Não é uma questão do serviço não estar separado oficialmente, mas como são threads de notícias e de fotos, o Alfa foi sempre um "comboio à parte" e acho que se pode diferenciar :yes:


continuo a perguntar, há procura que justifique? a quantidade de noticias é assim tanta que seja necessário haver dois tópicos diferentes?

o comboio presidencial também é muito distinto do histórico a vapor do douro..

-

sobre as novas alterações:


DiogoBaptista said:


> se é para ficar CP Longo Curso | Intercidades, renomei-se também CP Urbanos | Lisboa e CP Urbanos | Porto


----------



## Barragon

done


----------



## DiogoBaptista

que acham de passar o tópico *Lisboa | EDP - Museu Arte, Arquitetura e Tecnologia - MAAT* dos projectos para as imagens? :?

*Lisboa - MAAT Museu Arte, Arquitetura e Tecnologia*


----------



## Barragon

já está totalmente feito?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Ainda não.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal da moderação, aqui fica a proposta do Ligaanet...

*Projetos e Notícias de Odivelas*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2143240

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

ERVATUGA said:


> Pessoal da moderação, aqui fica a proposta do Ligaanet...
> 
> *Projetos e Notícias de Odivelas*
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2143240
> 
> :cheers:


E outra proposta relativa a Cascais...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1299659&page=31

Post 619.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Outra relativa a Sintra...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=921058&page=25

Post 488.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Também temos Amadora...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960123&page=23

Post 453.


----------



## ERVATUGA

E também em relação ao novo Hospital de Sintra...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962918

Post 11.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Ligaanet said:


> Tópico que se poderia fundir com este da Linha de Cascais: Carruagens separaram-se de comboio em andamento na Linha de Cascais


kay:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Andam em limpezas de natal? 
O Liga merece um subsidio de natal! :lol:

Que bela razia que andam a fazer! Siga! :cheers:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Barragon said:


> já está totalmente feito?





ERVATUGA said:


> Ainda não.




Como assim ainda não?

O MAAT está terminadíssimo.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

e que tal fundir vários parques urbanos, zonas verdes e florestais na zona de Lisboa num só?


----------



## Barragon

^^ já há um thread de zonas verdes de lisboa


----------



## lmpanp

Este thread está uma seca!!
É tanta a limpeza que ninguém se atreve a incomodar as excelências que tanto sugerem demandam e reclamam* ao tomado como faxineiro de serviço, que os devia era mandar dar uma curva.
*Tudo o que é exagero é doença, fogo!*


Esperando o bláblá contra o meu atrevimento…



* É ler posts atrás para ver que a dita "sugestão" mais não é do que demanda e reclamação quando o Barra se atreve a não estar de acordo.


----------



## ERVATUGA

DiogoBaptista said:


> Como assim ainda não?
> 
> O MAAT está terminadíssimo.


Ainda não.


----------



## Barragon

Eu até estava de acordo lmpamp... mas agora com as tuas palavras já reparei que fui deveras equivocado por tal demanda :rant: 

Estou mesmo aborrecido.... estava cego, inebriado por tal requerimento com pés e cabeça.

:badnews:


----------



## lmpanp

Esperava que o bláblá contra o meu atrevimento não fosses logo tu a caíres na esparrela.


----------



## Barragon

é natal e há açucar


----------



## lmpanp

Olha a linha!


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

_"Fat people are harder to kidnap"_


----------



## Ligaanet

Ai vem mais uma razia de sugestões de fusão :lol:

*Artigo principal: Lisboa | Projectos do Parque das Nações*


Parque das Nações É a Principal Zona de Expansão Urbana de Lisboa
Hotel (em construção?) e outros projectos no Parque das nações : imagens
Câmara de Lisboa adia decisão sobre nova catedral no Parque das Nações
Edifícios em construção no parque das nações: Fotos
obras na envolvente do parque das nações??
Parque das nações - andamento das obras: FOTOS
Bowling da zona da Expo substituído por escritórios
SONAE.COM NO PARQUE DAS NAÇÕES - e tb um render novo
Edifer constrói parque de escritórios de 80 M€ na Expo (Office Park)
Alguns projectos no Parque das Nações
Parque expo coloca lote de terreno no mercado
Panoramic avança...
Update do PDN - Fotos
*** Fotos AÉREAS do Parque das Nações - localização dos PROJECTOS ***
Hotel Olissippo - novos renders
UPDATE_PDN: 01_04_2006: Fotos
PDN no pics
Norfin update_04_08_2006
Edifício de habitação no parque das nações: renders
update: Mapa do PND
Marina do Parque das Nações continua sem solução à vista
Hotel Olisipo e outros updates_FOTOS
PDN - Casa do Oriente - U/C
Ar condicionado aquece Expo - (NORFIN)
Ikea negoceia abertura de nova loja no Parque das Nações
PDN - O Outro lado da Linha do Comboio
PDN_actualização_FOTOS_26/12/2006
Construção do Office Park avança
PARQUE DO RIO - actualização das obras: Fotos
Terrenos Vazios no Parque das Nacoes Norte
Parque das Nacoes Sul
Bowling do Parque das Nações
Grupo COMSA investe 23 milhões no Parque das Nações
Campus de Justiça no Parque das Nações
PP6 - Parque do Tejo e Trancão
Panoramic - actualização das obras
novos renders do Globo Center - Parque das Nações
Lisboa | Centro Empresarial e Residencial - PDN
Lisboa - PDN | Norfin Office Park - Campus da Justiça
Lisboa - PDN | Edifício de Escritórios no Pavilhão da Realidade Virtual e Edifício da CAIS
Lisboa - PDN | Recuperação da Marina
10 anos PARQUE DAS NAÇÕES - BALANÇO
Lisboa | Parque das Nações terá novas escolas
Lisboa - PDN | Edifícios de Tomás Taveira - Zona Sul
Lisboa - PDN | Edifícios Explorer e Espace - Arquitectos Sua Kay
Lisboa PDN | Apple Store
Lisboa - PDN | Panoramic
Lisboa | Nova sede da Microsoft em Portugal
A CB Richard Ellis (CBRE) é a consultora exclusiva responsável pela comercialização do edifício Fernando Pessoa, localizado no Parque das Nações, em Lisboa.
Lisboa - PDN | Edifício Mythos


----------



## Ligaanet

E só para não ficar um post enorme, já agora se desse para juntar este Dolce Vita Tejo inaugurado em 2007 a este Amadora | Dolce Vita Tejo e renomear este Lisboa | Plano de Urbanização do Alto do Lumiar - Alta de Lisboa para simplesmente *Lisboa | Alta de Lisboa* e juntar-lhe este Centro Cultural da Alta de Lisboa :cheers:

Já agora, diga-se de passagem que a ferramenta de pesquisa do fórum não vale nada, consigo ter threads abertos com um nome específico e ele não os consegue encontrar :lol:


----------



## fidalgo

opcorn:


----------



## alentejolover

fidalgo, dá aí umas sugestões :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

*O ligaanet...*










:lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Venha a fusão...*


----------



## Ligaanet

Se pudesse fazia bem pior acredita :lol:
Basta ires ver os threads com o último post publicado antes de 2015 e é uma confusão tremenda, acho que cheguei inclusive a ver um com ZERO respostas e dois com o mesmo nome seguidos :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Eu só me fiquei pelos tópicos que estão deveras repetidos


----------



## Ligaanet

Porquê parar por aí quando se pode arrumar a casa toda não é? :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

:yes: kay:


----------



## Ligaanet

Tenho é pena aqui do coitado do Barra :lol:


----------



## Barragon

O PDN tem muita agitação 

As coisas vão-se fazendo com calma :yes:


----------



## Barragon

Ligaanet said:


> E só para não ficar um post enorme, já agora se desse para juntar este Dolce Vita Tejo inaugurado em 2007 a este Amadora | Dolce Vita Tejo e renomear este Lisboa | Plano de Urbanização do Alto do Lumiar - Alta de Lisboa para simplesmente *Lisboa | Alta de Lisboa* e juntar-lhe este Centro Cultural da Alta de Lisboa :cheers:
> 
> Já agora, diga-se de passagem que a ferramenta de pesquisa do fórum não vale nada, consigo ter threads abertos com um nome específico e ele não os consegue encontrar :lol:


Estes já estão. Não vou alterar o nome do Alta de Lisboa, já que o nome oficial é o que está.

O search não funciona.


----------



## Barragon

Estava a pensar em colocar todos os threads do PDN da lista do teu post num thread do tipo: Antigos Projetos do Parque das Nações?


----------



## Ligaanet

Pode servir como um placeholder temporário sim, depois os mais recentes vão sendo adicionados ao normal e esse serviria como um arquivo dos projetos mais antigos da zona. Nesse caso, e seguindo a tua sugestão e a "nomenclatura SSC" ficaria algo como *Lisboa | Antigos Projectos do Parque das Nações* e se calhar metias bloqueado para edição para as pessoas não comentarem lá em vez do thread principal :cheers:


----------



## Barragon

:yes: é uma excelente ideia. Quando os mais recentes terminassem, iriam para esse thread.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Barragon said:


> :yes: é uma excelente ideia.* Quando os mais recentes terminassem, iriam para esse thread.*


Não acho que seja uma excelente ideia. Ficaria um tópico com muita mistura. 

Acho bem fusionar tópicos que não têm muita conversa ou que foram abandonados agora fusionar tópicos com múltiplas páginas não.


----------



## Ligaanet

Nesses casos pontuais talvez se pudesse criar uma solução intermédia.
Para os threads antigos espalhados era meter tudo num "thread de arquivo". Coisas como o Norfin e afins que têm bastante conteúdo era tentar juntar tudo o que estivesse relacionado com o mesmo tema (por exemplo Lisboa | Edifício Norfin).


----------



## lmpanp

*O fórum Tuga vai ficar mais enxuto que o fórum de Kiribati!*


----------



## Barragon

mas esses já são muito antigos


----------



## ERVATUGA

Barra, como escrevi, tópicos onde as obras não tiveram andamento e que nem passaram da primeira página de conversação OK. Agora projetos que foram finalizados podem sempre ficar como estão, encontrei este fórum ao fazer buscas na net sobre certo tipo de construções. 

Ajuda sempre algum estudante ou simples amador de arquitetura a encontrar o histórico do projeto em questão.

Como o Impanp disse, se assim for daqui pouco só temos uma dezena de tópicos ativos :nuts:


----------



## Barragon

Sim, há muitos tópicos pequenos.


----------



## Ligaanet

Acho que o principal problema é existirem bastantes tópicos que, por um lado, não fazem sentido nenhum (por exemplo um tópico criado de raiz para fazer uma pergunta sobre um edifício quando a mesma pergunta podia ser feita no tópico principal) ou, por outro, se repetem.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Sim, aliás já existe um tópico para isso...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832940


----------



## lmpanp

*Falando a sério:*

O Erva entendeu o que me preocupa nesta revoada de limpeza.

Realmente há tópicos que devem ser aglutinados ou mesmo varridos, mas tem de imperar o bom senso e não se cair na junção de tópicos que possam ser relevantes tanto por si como por aquilo que tratam particularmente, só porque existem outros tópicos da zona, sejam particulares ou genéricos.
Não dá para medir tudo pelo mesmo diapasão e esquecer-mo-nos que o SSC é sobretudo um site didáctico de pesquisa externa, muito para além dos quereres e achaques da meia dúzia de gatos pingados que por aqui andam (obviamente eu incluido), e que disso também vive ao trazer novos membros.

Por isso é melhor ter cuidado na tesoura e na fita-cola!


----------



## Ligaanet

Tendo em conta o exagero que eram aquelas fusões todas, deixo então uma lista de alguns duplicados e com conteúdos semelhantes, uma espécie de fusões mais soft e que acho que vão gostar mais, aproveitando para dar uns nomes mais sugestivos em alguns casos. Caso já exista um tópico "principal" e que seja para manter o seu nome este é colocado com relevo, caso contrário tenho em negrito um nome sugerido para a fusão de tópicos.

*Lisboa | Arco do Cego - Técnico Learning Center* + Lisboa | Técnico Learning Center + Jardim do Arco do Cego só deverá abrir em Agosto + Arco do Cego transformado num jardim em 100 dias

*Lisboa | Sede da PT*: Lisboa | Sede da PT em Picoas + PT planeia mega-sede para Lisboa, Cascais ou Oeiras + Cidade PT (estes não estão propriamente duplicados mas sendo assuntos relacionados talvez faça sentido fundir)

_*Projectos de Lisboa | Imagens e Renders*_ + Lisboa e mais | Uns dias de obras + Fotos á pedido | Pedir até ao dia 1 de julho 11:00!

*Setúbal | Projectos e Notícias* + Setúbal | Decathlon investe 30 milhões em centro de logística que vai criar 420 empregos

_*Notícias de Lisboa*_ ‎+ Lisboa tornou-se a capital das casas milionárias (este está bloqueado para edição por isso cuidado se ao fundir ele não bloqueia o thread principal) + Lisboa | BNP Paribas investe 8,5 milhões em centro de corretagem internacional em Portugal

*Lisboa | Antigo edifício Compave*: A Compave do Taveira + Qual o melhor Compave? + Compave vai ser finalmente construído + Thread Compave

*Oeiras | TagusPark*: TagusPark | Praça Central + Edifício BES Tagus 2, Oeiras + TagusPark | IST

_*Lisboa | Plano de Urbanização do Alto do Lumiar - Alta de Lisboa*_ + Lisboa | Malha 17 - Alta de Lisboa + Alta de Lisboa em negociações para atrair hotéis e centros comerciais + Alta de Lisboa em negociações para atrair hotéis e centros comerciais + Video da alta de Lisboa No futuro (lindo) + Arranque da Terceira Fase do Parque Oeste + Parque Oeste nasce no Lumiar + DHL instala novo centro de distribuição na Alta de Lisboa + Parque Oeste nasce no Lumiar

_*Lisboa | Plano de Pormenor do Aterro da Boavista*_ + Lisboa | Proposta para o Aterro da Boavista - Sua Kay + torre foster + Mais uns renders do projecto para Santos -N. Foster

*Lisboa | Frente Ribeirinha*: Plano Geral de Intervenções da Frente Ribeirinha de Lisboa + Lisboa | Recuperação da Frente Ribeirinha + Lisboa - Zona ribeirinha avança na 2.ª feira + CML e Governo em negociações sobre frente ribeirinha + Lisboa vai mudar de cara + Cais das Colunas foi retirado há 10 anos + "Projecto polémico para o Cais Sodré" (nada de novo) + Lisboa | 'Novo' Cais do Sodré + Cais do Sodré - Planta de intervenção (Arqtº Taínha...)

*Lisboa | Avenida da Liberdade*: Plano para a Avenida da Liberdade prevê fim do estacionamento à superfície + Planos para a Avenida da Liberdade e seu prolongamento - desenhos e imagens dos projectos + Lisboa | Avenida da Liberdade - Classificação dos Edifícios + Lisboa | Plano para a Avenida da Liberdade + Avenida da Liberdade e seu prolongamento + https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397190 + Livro recorda projectos para Avenida da Liberdade + Câmara de Lisboa vai urbanizar Avenida de Liberdade + Novos espaços pedonais na Avenida da Liberdade

*Lisboa | Palácio da Ajuda*: Lisboa | Requalificação do Palácio da Ajuda + envolvente palacio da ajuda

_*Lisboa | Igreja do Parque das Nações*_ + Nova catedral junto ao Tejo dedicada a Santo António + Construção da Nova Sé Catedral adiada + Projecto de igreja no Parque das Nações conhecido amanhã + Nova proposta para catedral na zona oriental + Câmara de Lisboa adia decisão sobre nova catedral no Parque das Nações (pelos vistos deixaram-se da ideia da catedral e eventualmente passou a ser a igreja do PdN)

*Lisboa | Parque Mayer*: ="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=156674"]Lisboa | O Novo Parque Mayer + ="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363187"]Parque Meyer: novidades + ="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/sh...ir de hoje propriedade do município de Lisboa

*Lisboa | Thread dos Hotéis* (para não encher o Projectos de hotéis e ter uma discussão um pouco diferenciada aqui): Lisboa | Novos Hotéis + Lisboa licenciou 30 novos hotéis num ano + Lisboa | Novo Hotel de 592 camas na Duarte Pacheco + Lisboa vai ter mais 29 hotéis + Obras no Marques e Futuros Hoteis da Baixa + Novo Hotel na R. Santa Marta + Design Hotel

_*Amadora | Dolce Vita Tejo*_ + Dolce Vita

_*Lisboa | Projectos de Reabilitação*_ + Lisboa - Rehabilitação

*Lisboa | Parque das Nações - Parque do Rio / Parque do Tejo e Trancão*: PARQUE DO RIO - actualização das obras: Fotos + PP6 - Parque do Tejo e Trancão

*Lisboa | Centro Comercial Colombo*: Centro Colombo + Lisboa | Torres do Colombo

_*Almada | Plano de Urbanização Almada Nascente - PUAN - Cidade de Água*_ + Que projecto é este?

_*Lisboa | Metropolis*_ + Câmara de Lisboa e Sporting chegam a acordo sobre loteamento dos terrenos do clube + Empreendimento Metropolis + Sporting "ofendido e indignado" com Câmara de Lisboa + Metropolis - Lote 5

*Setúbal | Avenida Luísa Todi*: Hipotecada requalificação da Avenida Luísa Todi + Obras na Luísa Todi arrancam em Março

*Lisboa | Village Underground*: Village Underground Lisboa + O Village Underground está a chegar a Lisboa…

_*Lisboa | Renovação do Monumental*_+ Dolce Vita Monumental abriu hoje

*Cascais | Estoril Sol Residence*: Estoril-Sol: Demolição avança este ano + Complexo Imobiliário Estoril Sol + Hotel Estoril-Sol O início do fim de um ícone de Cascais + Direita aprova torres para lugar do Estoril-Sol + Demolição do Estoril Sol ameaça libertar amianto

_*Lisboa | EPUL - Martim Moniz*_ + Martim Moniz - novos renders

*Projectos e Notícias de Oeiras*: Projectos de Oeiras + Projectos em Oeiras

*Lisboa | Parque das Nações - Edifício Panoramic*: Panoramic avança... + Lisboa - PDN | Panoramic

*Lisboa | Parque das Nações - Edifício Norfin*: Ar condicionado aquece Expo - (NORFIN) + Norfin update_04_08_2006

*Lisboa | Parque das Nações - Torre Bofill*: Lisboa | Torre Bofill - PDN + Torre para a zona Sul do PDN (arqtº R. Bofill): Renders

*Lisboa | Antigos projectos Alcântara XXI*: a velha fotomontagem das torres do siza + Alcântara XXI - versão do Sua Kay... + Câmara de Lisboa desvaloriza fim do projecto das torres de Siza Vieira + Referendo às torres de Siza adiado para Julho + Projectos para Alcântara (Alvaro Siza vs Sua Kay)

Alterações de nome:

LUSITANA TOWER > *Lisboa | Lusitania Tower*

Fórum Setúbal > *Setúbal | Alegro Setúbal*

Campus de Justiça no Parque das Nações > *Lisboa | Campus da Justiça*

Lisboa - PDN | Edifício Mythos > *Lisboa | Parque das Nações - Edifício Mythos*

Lisboa | Azinor | Nuno Leonidas > *Lisboa | Parque das Nações - Edifício Azinor*

Outros:

Estes dois deveriam ser fundidos e passados para o sub-fórum de transportes fluviais Catamarã Independencia + Catamarã Independencia
Este acho que ficava melhor no sub-fórum do transporte aéreo (há lá um thread já sobre o aeroporto que podia ser fundido): aeroporto entra em obras


----------



## Barragon

Obrigado pelo esforço. Há aí coisas viáveis, outras que podem ser reformuladas. kay:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## DiogoBaptista

ERVATUGA said:


> Ainda não.


:?

Explica-me como é que o MAAT ainda não está terminado!


----------



## Ligaanet

Uma questão, aqueles links dos threads movidos entretanto desaparecem ou fica sempre aquele _Moved:URL_?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

mais uns para juntar a linha de sintra, tem fotos muito interessantes da estação do rosssio aquando da recualificação:

*Estação do Rossio renovada vai acolher espaço cultural*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=295439

*Investimento de 500 mil euros no Rossio*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332337

*Estação do Rossio de cara lavada*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408060


----------



## ERVATUGA

DiogoBaptista said:


> :?
> 
> Explica-me como é que o MAAT ainda não está terminado!


Ainda falta o restaurante naquele edifício redondo ao lado.



Ligaanet said:


> Uma questão, aqueles links dos threads movidos entretanto desaparecem ou fica sempre aquele _Moved:URL_?


A moderação pode remover isso


----------



## Ligaanet

Diogo bem apanhado esses links mas acho que é preferível discutir primeiro como ordenar os threads do Ferrovias. Eu deixei esta sugestão, não sei o que acham:



Ligaanet said:


> Este tópico é para falar sobre os serviços, os outros tópicos são para falar sobre a infraestrutura de cada linha kay:
> Ainda em relação a isto, se a ideia é ter tópicos para cada linha física, então o que é que se pode fazer ao tópico da Linha do Sado (que é um serviço apenas)? É que na verdade o serviço da Linha do Sado é feito pela Linha do Alentejo e Linha do Sul, a qual tem uma parte que ainda por cima também tem serviço da Fertagus...
> 
> *Uma solução possível*
> 
> Serviços (fotos de comboios ou discussão de horários):
> *CP Urbanos | Lisboa* > *CP Lisboa | Linha de Sintra e Azambuja*
> *Linha de Cascais* > *CP Lisboa | Linha de Cascais (serviço e infraestrutura)* _caso único em que não faz talvez sentido separar o serviço da infraestrutura_
> *Linha do Sado* > *CP Lisboa | Linha do Sado*
> *Fertagus*
> 
> Infraestruturas (obras das vias e sugestões de novos traçados):
> *Linha de Sintra* > *Linha de Sintra (Lisboa-Rossio / Sintra)*
> *Linha de Cintura - Lisboa* > * Linha de Cintura (Lisboa-Santa Apolónia / Alcântara-Terra) e Concordância de Xabregas*
> *Linha do Sul (Campolide-A / Tunes)* _novo_
> *Linha do Alentejo (Barreiro-A / Funcheira)* _novo_
> *Linha do Oeste* > *Linha do Oeste (Agualva-Cacém / Figueira da Foz)*
> 
> É future proof caso depois haja serviço suburbano de outras empresas internacionais e afins após a liberalização do mercado (acrescenta-se por exemplo um *Deutsche Bahn | Linha de Sintra e Azambuja*).
> Penso que esta seria a melhor opção porque permitia dividir bem os assuntos a tratar, evitando offtopics ou que se perca o fio à conversa por se discutir demasiada coisa no mesmo sítio. Se gostarem deste esquema depois posso pensar em algo semelhante para a CP Porto. Acho interessante acrescentar as estações terminais da linha (infraestrutura) no final de cada título por uma questão didática (assim as pessoas têm mais ou menos noção de onde a onde vai a linha sem terem de ler o texto introdutório).


----------



## DiogoBaptista

ERVATUGA said:


> Ainda falta o restaurante naquele edifício redondo ao lado.


Que restaurante? Nunca ouvi falar disso, o edifício redondo é um silo..
Fontes.. Isso ainda está para avançar sequer?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Que tal? 

Fotos e noticias gerais:
SERVIÇO

*CP Lisboa | Urbanos*

*Fertagus*

Fotos e noticias especificas:
SERVIÇO E/OU INFRAESTRUTURA

*[IP] CP | Linha de Sintra*
[Discussão de outras infraestruturas em Linha do Norte, Linha de Cintura e Linha do Oeste]

*[IP] CP | Linha de Cascais*

*CP | Linha da Azambuja*
[Discussão da infraestrutura em Linha do Norte e Linha de Cintura]

*CP | Linha do Sado*
[Discussão da infraestrutura em Linha do Alentejo e Linha do Sul]

Não me parece perfeito mas é me agradável.


----------



## Ligaanet

E se quiseres falar sobre a estação do Braço de Prata falas onde? :lol:
É que tens o problema de serviços que usam várias linhas e serviços que têm o mesmo nome que outras linhas e que ocupam só parte dessas linhas. Acho que faz sentido dividir a infraestrutura e o serviço em certos casos, até porque o conteúdo pode perfeitamente ser diferente, mas dividir algumas linhas é algo complicado. Prefiro sinceramente a minha sugestão, com a junção da discussão da linha de sintra e azambuja como um mesmo serviço porque elas hoje em dia operam como se fosse um serviço único praticamente.
Para ajudar um pouco a perceber o que é cada coisa pode-se adicionar "Infraestruturas de Portugal | " nos títulos dos tópicos sobre as linhas enquanto infraestrutura.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> E se quiseres falar sobre a estação do Braço de Prata falas onde?


Onde se fala agora? Depende muito do contexto e abrangência da obra.
Ou Cintura ou Norte.

Sobre este tema, serviços e infraestruturas ferroviárias em Lisboa nunca se chegará a uma solução perfeita.


----------



## ERVATUGA

DiogoBaptista said:


> Que restaurante? Nunca ouvi falar disso, o edifício redondo é um silo..
> Fontes.. Isso ainda está para avançar sequer?


Pelo que me lembro foi mencionado no tópico do MAAT. Agora não sei se vai avante.


----------



## Ligaanet

DiogoBaptista said:


> Onde se fala agora? Depende muito do contexto e abrangência da obra.
> Ou Cintura ou Norte.
> 
> Sobre este tema, serviços e infraestruturas ferroviárias em Lisboa nunca se chegará a uma solução perfeita.


Quanto muito era na do norte não? A linha de cintura vai para Santa Apolónia :lol:
Daí ter metido aquela sugestão de acrescentar à Linha de Cintura também a Concordância de Xabregas para se poder tratar lá da via de Marvila (atualmente já se trata desse assunto mas o tópico não tem o nome correto).


----------



## Ligaanet

Para comparar as propostas:



> _Serviços (fotos de comboios ou discussão de horários)_
> *CP Urbanos | Lisboa* > *CP Lisboa | Linha de Sintra e Azambuja*
> *Linha de Cascais* > *CP Lisboa | Linha de Cascais (serviço e infraestrutura)* _caso único em que não faz talvez sentido separar o serviço da infraestrutura_
> *Linha do Sado* > *CP Lisboa | Linha do Sado*
> *Fertagus*
> 
> _Infraestruturas (obras das vias e sugestões de novos traçados)_
> *Linha de Sintra* > *Linha de Sintra (Lisboa-Rossio / Sintra)*
> *Linha de Cintura - Lisboa* > * Linha de Cintura (Alcântara-Terra / Braço de Prata) e Concordância de Xabregas*
> *Linha do Sul (Campolide-A / Tunes)* _novo_
> *Linha do Alentejo (Barreiro-A / Funcheira)* _novo_
> *Linha do Oeste* > *Linha do Oeste (Agualva-Cacém / Figueira da Foz)*





> Fotos e noticias gerais:
> SERVIÇO
> 
> *CP Lisboa | Urbanos*
> 
> *Fertagus*
> 
> Fotos e noticias especificas:
> SERVIÇO E/OU INFRAESTRUTURA
> 
> *[IP] CP | Linha de Sintra*
> [Discussão de outras infraestruturas em Linha do Norte, Linha de Cintura e Linha do Oeste]
> 
> *[IP] CP | Linha de Cascais*
> 
> *CP | Linha da Azambuja*
> [Discussão da infraestrutura em Linha do Norte e Linha de Cintura]
> 
> *CP | Linha do Sado*
> [Discussão da infraestrutura em Linha do Alentejo e Linha do Sul]


----------



## DiogoBaptista

a linha de cintura termina no braço de prata.
santa apolonia é linha do norte

as propostas tem bastantes semelhancas até


----------



## Ligaanet

Faço sempre confusão e penso que a linha de cintura é que vai para Santa Apolónia e que a concordância é que vai para o Braço de Prata, silly me :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Ligaanet said:


> Uma questão, aqueles links dos threads movidos entretanto desaparecem ou fica sempre aquele _Moved:URL_?


Alguém da moderação elimine os tópicos em questão please


----------



## Barragon

Não entendo como não desapareceram.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Será porque é preciso algum tempo para desaparecerem?! Sei que por vezes ficam presentes um mês.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal da moderação, ide dar uma olhadela aos tópicos criados na secção *Fluviais e Marítimos*. 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=663

kay:


----------



## Barragon

hno: que troll

Verifica lá se está tudo ok?


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay: :cheers:


----------



## lmpanp

O que é que perdi?


----------



## toniho

Se fores la agora estao a discutir o que enfiar no cu uns dos outros.
Sempre um nivel que so visto.


----------



## ERVATUGA

lmpanp said:


> O que é que perdi?


Tópicos e mais tópicos sobre futebol e sites de streaming para os ver.



toniho said:


> Se fores la agora estao a discutir o que enfiar no cu uns dos outros.
> Sempre um nivel que so visto.


:lol:


----------



## Lord Farquad

1ºBoaz said:


> não te preocupes não vais viver lá
> 
> são para alto padrão





1ºBoaz said:


> é do barreiro , não tem culpa





1ºBoaz said:


> até Domingo nenhum era cristão neste fórum , agora deliram pelas jornadas da juventude
> 
> o milagre de Deus a converter esquerdopatas no caminho da luz e salvação





1ºBoaz said:


> o lord , alvinus e erva nem com agua benta





1ºBoaz said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> como eu só te falta asas para seres um Santo



Os posts de lixo apagam-se o quanto antes, se não acumulam-se sem fim.
E isto é apenas uma amostra.
Como a moderação tem ignorado olimpicamente os meus reparos, fica aqui a exposição pública. :cheers:


----------



## santosovelho

Qual a razão para os meus posts estarem a ser eliminados?


----------



## ERVATUGA

O fórum de vez em quando anda de pernas para o ar.


----------



## Barragon

em que local?


----------



## ERVATUGA

O fórum em si.


----------



## Ligaanet

Sou o único que anda constantemente com _Database problems_ quando tento vir ao fórum? Isso ou o servidor estar simplesmente inacessível.


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Não és o único...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730286&page=20


----------



## Ligaanet

Oh Barra fala aí com os teus superiores sff para ver o que se passa :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Ligaanet said:


> Oh Barra fala aí com os teus *superiores* sff para ver o que se passa :cheers:


Eles neste momento...


----------



## Barragon

Epá hoje esteve há bocado assim. São fases...


----------



## ERVATUGA

Fases que já duram há bastante tempo e regularmente.


----------



## Ligaanet

Oh Barra fases é uma coisa, mas nos dias de hoje são mais as vezes que não consigo cá entrar do que quando consigo...


----------



## Barragon

já me queixei algumas vezes, mas todos os moderadores estão a queixar-se do mesmo e os admins são lentos


----------



## ERVATUGA

Barragon said:


> já me queixei algumas vezes, mas todos os moderadores estão a queixar-se do mesmo e os admins são lentos


Lentos ou incompetentes? Desde que isto mudou de mãos que não para de ter problemas.


----------



## Barragon

lentos e incompetentes


----------



## ERVATUGA

Estamos tramados icard:


----------



## marciomaco

^^

Já deve ter sido resolvido entretanto. Mas devo dizer que nunca tive problemas a entrar


----------



## ERVATUGA

Ainda não, só nos últimos 15 minutos já tive esse problema (_Database error_) três vezes. Além de que quando me registo tenho depois de fazer refresh à página para entrar :nuts:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## ERVATUGA

1ºBoaz said:


> isso é por teres muitas *contas*


Se queres tenho esta para ti...


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## ERVATUGA

As de Shéol têm mais a ver com esta...

https://ih1.redbubble.net/image.441822854.0950/flat,550x550,075,f.u2.jpg

:lol:


----------



## marciomaco

Fogo, eu agora tenho entrado todos os dias, practicamente, e não noto problemas nenhuns :lol:


----------



## 51-51-HT...

para quando um novo thread de futebol, sinto me amordaçado e com saudades de ir de brig.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## 51-51-HT...

e a taça de Portugal já era... uma autentica tourada


----------



## ERVATUGA

51-51-HT... said:


> para quando um novo thread de futebol, sinto me amordaçado e com saudades de ir de brig.





51-51-HT... said:


> e a taça de Portugal já era... uma autentica tourada


Andas com vontade suicidária matrícula? :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

ERVATUGA said:


> Penso que podemos mudar de...
> 
> *Cascais | Requalificação da Entrada Nascente*
> 
> Para...
> 
> *Cascais | Empreendimento Bayview*


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1976491


----------



## Alvinius2

A moderação deve ser afilhada do Neto de Moura, penaliza os insultados e deixa os prevaricadores à solta. 

Claramente uma imagem do país ! Mas devem gostar disso ! hno:


----------



## lmpanp

Olha, o Alvinius!!!!

Já abriu a época dos insultos?
:troll:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## toniho

lmpanp said:


> Olha, o Alvinius!!!!
> 
> Já abriu a época dos insultos?
> :troll:


Com a chegada da primavera comecou a epoca dos circos, é normal que tenha reaparecido


----------



## paradise at Tagus

toniho said:


> Com a chegada da primavera comecou a epoca dos circos, é normal que tenha reaparecido


:rofl:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## lmpanp

Das duas uma:
Ou não *há* escolas que ensinem Português na Madeira;
Ou andaste a fazer ronha às aulas da ditosa Língua de Camões.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

1ºBoaz said:


> aqui só a Circo no Natal





Sempre pensei que tivesses trabalho todo o ano a fazer de BONZO , o palhaço.


----------



## santosovelho

lmpanp said:


> Das duas uma:
> Ou não *há* escolas que ensinem Português na Madeira;
> Ou andaste a fazer ronha às aulas da ditosa Língua de Camões.


Não fales mal da Madeira ou de um madeirense que seja, que aquilo é terra santa! 

O problema é do governo central, em Lisboa!

:nuts:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## Barragon

:runaway: nossa é preciso tanto


----------



## 51-51-HT...

1ºBoaz said:


> ainda me lembro a uns tempos teres-me mandado uma PM para pedires-me ajuda para tramar o Barragon







Pois mas depois tirei a conclusão que tu és o proprio Barragon.


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## Barragon




----------



## Ligaanet




----------



## lmpanp

O nosso fórum do SSC é o que per capita contém mais doidos.


----------



## lmpanp

Meus caros, aqui deixo a minha primeira contribuição sugestiva para a melhoria do fórum:



lmpanp said:


> Eu mudava o título e o thread "*Metro do Mondego*"!
> 
> Passava para "*Nem um Milímetro no Mondego*" e remetia o mesmo para uma nova secção do "*Acreditar só para Tótós*" a ser criada lá no "*Café*".
> 
> Estou a falar a sério!


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## alentejolover

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 51-51-HT...

1ºBoaz said:


> mais rápido o matriculas é o barragon
> 
> e o PM era para me tramar
> 
> cortei logo e ainda ficou irritado





é pena eu ter apagado o historico das MP`s pois mostrava aqui quem começou com as mps inflamadas para tramar a moderação.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Por favor, encerrem isto, não há justificação possível..

*Lisboa | Projectos dos Olivais*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2174994


----------



## lmpanp

Vê-se mesmo que embirraste com o tópico.

Basta ler os teus posts!

Primeiro ontem à noite:


DiogoBaptista said:


> Por favor, um tópico para os Olivais? Não se justifica.. :nuts:


Hoje de madrugada mas praticamente a seguir ao anterior, como se esse outro teu post não existisse:


DiogoBaptista said:


> O que? Um tópico sobre os Olivais que tem apenas dois projectos !? :nuts:


O quê? O quê?? O quêêêêiiiiii???????? em falsete modo tia de cascais.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## Barragon

A situação está a ser analisada. Vai-se verificar a existência de outros projetos nos Olivais e tentar-se fundir esses threads.


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

- *Lisboa - Olivais | FUNDBOX lança vendas do Alto do Olival* criado pelo traveler a 7.11.2007...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544393

- *Lisboa | Antigas piscinas dos Olivais, Campo Grande e Areeiro transformadas em Ginásios com Spa* criado pelo Ricardo_PT a 17.2.2011...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1324829


----------



## Barragon

Muito obrigado ERVA :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay: :cheers:


----------



## Gonzas

O fórum está super lento via tapatalk.

É só a mim?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Não, está lento sim.


----------



## Barragon

e agora?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Melhor.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal da moderação 

*Badajoz - Espanha* criado pelo Lampiao2000 a 23.05.2010...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1137685

*Badajoz - Espanha* ciado pelo Viva_a_Historia a 5.07.2013...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643389

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Ahh pois


----------



## ERVATUGA

:lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal da moderação, visto o pouco movimento destes tópicos acho que seria melhor juntar os três...

*1,3 milhões de euros para recuperação da Mata do Bussaco* criado a 31.01.2007 pelo daniel322...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437083

*Buçaco | Recuperação da Mata do Buçaco* criado a 23.07.2008 pelo Cidade_Branca...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=669486

*Palácio e Mata do Buçaco* criado a 2.11.2005 pelo Arpels...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420217

O que acham?


----------



## Barragon

Tens razão :yes: obrigado


----------



## Barragon

o que achas de fazer o mesmo para o Palácio da Bolsa?


----------



## ERVATUGA

O tema já foi discutido com o André e foi encontrada uma solução...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425292&page=8

Acho que fica melhor assim


----------



## DiogoBaptista

^^ Não concordo, se é regra deveria ser para todos.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Não podes comparar dois tópicos do Buçaco que juntos não têm mais do que 15 comentários e outro sobre o Palácio da Bolsa que em 8 páginas só tem três comentários com fotos(um teu) e outro com uma foto da Sophie Marceau com os mamilos em sentido.

Por isso compreendi o que escreveu o André.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Uau 8 páginas! Bastante! As obras terminaram e o tópico vai ficar inútil e parado.

Não faz nenhum sentido ter dois tópicos do mesmo edifício com pouquíssimas páginas! Apenas 4 nas fotos e 8 nas obras. 

Os tópicos devem ser maximizados sempre que possível.

*Aliás! Como acontece em todo o skyscrapercity em especial na secção internacional, quando um edifício termina a construção passa logo para a secção de completos e arquivo, para que se possa continuar a colocar fotos pós construção no mesmo tópico.*

Assim fica tudo arrumado e organizado.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Mas aqui não foi construção, foi reabilitação  

"Apenas 4 por agora" e juntar 8 páginas onde praticamente só tem comentários é estragar um tópico de fotos.


----------



## Luis de Campos

Quando é que tomam medidas relativamente aos tópicos relativos à Madeira? Nao é agradável ver os nossos comentários serem constantemente eliminados por causa de dois ou três foristas tóxicos que vão saindo ilesos pelos seus ataques constantes e fanatismo bacoco.

Nao é pelo facto deles colocarem fotos e noticias que devem fechar os olhos à sua mediocridade para com todos os outros participantes E MESMO PARA COM O RESTO DO PAIS.

NINGUÉM AQUI TEM NADA CONTRA A MADEIRA!


----------



## Barragon

algumas das discussões em alguns tópicos têm que ser apagadas para não existir continuidade das mesmas.


----------



## toniho

Luis de Campos said:


> Quando é que tomam medidas relativamente aos tópicos relativos à Madeira? Nao é agradável ver os nossos comentários serem constantemente eliminados por causa de dois ou três foristas tóxicos que vão saindo ilesos pelos seus ataques constantes e fanatismo bacoco.
> 
> Nao é pelo facto deles colocarem fotos e noticias que devem fechar os olhos à sua mediocridade para com todos os outros participantes E MESMO PARA COM O RESTO DO PAIS.
> 
> NINGUÉM AQUI TEM NADA CONTRA A MADEIRA!


Nao digas asneiras. Que iamos ser nos sem mais umas fotos de um cafe na Madeira?


----------



## Luis de Campos

Barragon said:


> algumas das discussões em alguns tópicos têm que ser apagadas para não existir continuidade das mesmas.


Porque?

Temos censura em prol de fotos disto e daquilo?


----------



## Luis de Campos

toniho said:


> Nao digas asneiras. Que iamos ser nos sem mais umas fotos de um cafe na Madeira?


Fotos que não são de quem as publica.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Porque rapidamente o thread é desviado do assunto e estão a discutir coisas que não tem nada a ver com o tópico em questão. Neste caso os teus 3 posts seguidos (que podem ser eliminados por esse motivo até) despoletaram uma discussão onde não só foram discutir política e partidos, como andaram a trocar galhardetes. Simples. Eu prefiro acabar logo com a discussão do que amanhã andar a limpar muitos mais posts, e distribuir brigs a todos vocês.
Mas ao menos vieste ao sítio certo reclamar - ao invés de outro user que criticou no seu post a discussão por estar a causar derail, no entanto acrescentando pontos que só continuavam o derail. Depois reclamou lá desse post ter sido eliminado, vá se lá entender...


----------



## SR-71

Apagar posts é só isso, apagar posts...

E vão continuar a apagar posts até haver medidas a sério.


----------



## Luis de Campos

Eu percebo que queiram manter a ordem nisto, mas não percebo que censurem a minha opinião, ou a de que quer que seja por causa do fanatismo de 2 ou 3 que não acrescentam nada ao forum. 

Está toda a gente farta dos ataques dos mesmos que referi e que, inclusive, ja passou dos tópicos sobre a Madeira. 

Seja como for, não vou continuar com esta conversa, mas fica o apelo ao bom senso dos moderadores.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Quem disse que não há ou houve medidas? Simplesmente a pessoa que vocês estão a criticar, que já levou vários pontos, nem sequer esteve envolvida nesta discussão. E aliás ele já foi banido temporariamente algumas vezes portanto quando se excedem os limites aplicam-se consequências. Mas é interessante também notar que quando ele é banido, esse subfórum também morre - portanto o vosso interesse sobre os assuntos da Madeira, e as vossas contribuições, também me parecem bastante limitadas. Ele pode ter comportamentos tóxicos (que são punidos quando aplicáveis), mas também é realmente o unico que vai contribuindo com alguma coisa. Onde está ou esteve a vossa participação durante a ausência dele? 

Quanto à outra pessoa, aquela que vocês dizem que não sabe falar direito, até é bastante esperta porque sabe criticar em grandes testamentos sem passar (com algumas excepções) os limites, portanto medidas extremas nunca seriam aplicáveis para ele. Quanto muito advertências. Entendo a vossa preocupação, mas também têm de nos dar um desconto.


----------



## toniho

Se calhar nao ha discussao porque sempre que alguem diz alguma coisa é logo insultado. Ás tantas é disso.
É porque raio ha-de alguem sequer se dar ao trabalho de tentar contribuir alguma coisa para aqueles foruns? Ve-se como o Erva (o unico que ainda se da ao trabalho) é sempre muito bem tratado sempre que poe la alguma coisa.

E sim, os testamentos do Mathmos sao sempre um exemplo de boa educacao. Chamar toda a gente com quem ele nao concorda de mouros, comunistas, chulos, etc. é de um nivel so visto.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

toniho said:


> Se calhar nao ha discussao porque sempre que alguem diz alguma coisa é logo insultado. Ás tantas é disso.
> É porque raio ha-de alguem sequer se dar ao trabalho de tentar contribuir alguma coisa para aqueles foruns? Ve-se como o Erva é sempre muito bem tratado sempre que poe la aguma coisa.
> 
> E sim, os testamentos do Mathmos sao sempre um exemplo de boa educacao. Chamar toda a gente com quem ele nao concorda de mouros, comunistas, chulos, etc. é de um nivel so visto.


Se não contribuem, mesmo quando ele nem sequer está activo durante esses tempos de brig, então nem usem esse argumento do "somos logo atacados". A maioria da vossa contribuição baseia-se apenas em opiniar sobre aquilo que já foi postado, e várias vezes é tecida em tom provocatório, depois ficam chocados quando o thread descamba e os posts são apagados. Quando o Boaz estica a corda é castigado. 

Quanto ao Mathmos, como eu disse insulta, mas não duma forma onde seja aplicável bans. Chamar alguém de mouro ou comunista não é a mesma coisa que mandar alguém à merda ou chamá-lo de fdp. Portanto, os castigos dele baseiam-se quase sempre em avisos, embora já tenha levado brig porque também ele se descai algumas vezes.


----------



## Luis de Campos

Acho que esta assim esclarecido sobre o que realmente interessa aqui no forum. Nao é por nada que quem foi tendo algo a acrescentar de util foi saíndo ou reduzindo sua participação.

Eu refiro me a 3 pessoas cujos ataques a Lisboa, ao país são constantes, com alegações de independência, acusações de roubos e outras insanidades a que chamas de esperteza, para além de outros detalhes como a ausência de fontes na colocação de fotos, ataques pessoais...

Os tópicos da Madeira continuarão mortos de qualquer das maneiras, à excepção de 2 ou 3 que se regozijam com as fotos que la vão aparecendo.

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.


P.S. Eu coloquei uma novidade sobre o hotel Belmont da Madeira, que foi eliminada... Dá que pensar!


----------



## toniho

Andre_Filipe said:


> Se não contribuem, mesmo quando ele nem sequer está activo durante esses tempos de brig, então nem usem esse argumento do "somos logo atacados". A maioria da vossa contribuição baseia-se apenas em opiniar sobre aquilo que já foi postado, e várias vezes é tecida em tom provocatório, depois ficam chocados quando o thread descamba e os posts são apagados. Quando o Boaz estica a corda é castigado.
> 
> Quanto ao Mathmos, como eu disse insulta, mas não duma forma onde seja aplicável bans. Chamar alguém de mouro ou comunista não é a mesma coisa que mandar alguém à merda ou chamá-lo de fdp. Portanto, os castigos dele baseiam-se quase sempre em avisos, embora já tenha levado brig porque também ele se descai algumas vezes.


Precisas de aprender um bocado como funcionam os foruns.
Sempre que um forum morre nunca ressuscita assim. Muito menos se se sabe que a pessoa que causa mau ambiente vai acabar por voltar. Alem do mais nos foruns da Madeira nem sequer é ele o unico a causar mau ambiente.
Se eles desaparecessem talvez daqui a muitos meses os foruns comecassem a ser normais. Talvez. Mas ia demorar muito podes ter a certeza.

E sim, a maioria das pessoas hoje em dia so vai la para provocar e ver o circo. So mesmo almas caridosas como o Erva é que ainda acham que aquilo nao é mais do que um circo. Basta ver a conversa perfeitamente normal sobre o Savoy em que houve alguem a dizer que aquilo era bom em termos de luxo, alguem nao concordou, e foi logo um chorrilho de parvoices. Como é alias sempre que alguem diz qualquer coisa sobre a Madeira.


----------



## toniho

Deixa-me adivinhar, tambem vais dizer que é normal o que se passou aqui: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870360&page=17
E por fotos sem atribuicao, as regras do forum nao tem nada a dizer sobre isso?


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Luis de Campos said:


> Acho que esta assim esclarecido sobre o que realmente interessa aqui no forum. Nao é por nada que quem foi tendo algo a acrescentar de util foi saíndo ou reduzindo sua participação.
> 
> Eu refiro me a 3 pessoas cujos ataques a Lisboa, ao país são constantes, com alegações de independência, acusações de roubos e outras insanidades a que chamas de esperteza, para além de outros detalhes como a ausência de fontes na colocação de fotos, ataques pessoais...
> 
> Os tópicos da Madeira continuarão mortos de qualquer das maneiras, à excepção de 2 ou 3 que se regozijam com as fotos que la vão aparecendo.
> 
> Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.
> 
> 
> P.S. Eu coloquei uma novidade sobre o hotel Belmont da Madeira, que foi eliminada... Dá que pensar!


Agora estás a colocar palavras na minha boca. Poucos users levaram mais brigs que o Boaz, portanto se achas que ele tem preferência não sei o que andas a ler. Mas se achas que contribuis positivamente para uma discussão com posts tipo "SAVOY Ana Malhoa - bomba latina"... então lamento.

Quanto aos castigos, quem leva mais - os que provocam, ou os que respondem com um estaladão? Quase sempre o ultimo caso, por isso é que ele passa muitas "férias". São raros os users que são banidos apenas por provocarem, o unico caso que me lembro foi porque esse user nunca saiu do modo provocação e todos os dias era um novo campo de batalha. O Mathmos pode postar posts alucinados, mas não há nenhuma regra contra isso. Quando são offtopic, são eliminados, mas não são motivo de brig. Quando os insultos dele ultrapassam os limites, é tratado como qualquer outro membro, portanto não sei onde vês as "preferências".


----------



## Luis de Campos

Palavras na tua boca onde? Como?

Eu dei a minha opinião sobre o Hotel num post claro, coloquei ainda um informação sobre um outro hotel que vai sofrer obras, informação essa de 1ª mão e como tu referiste anteriormente relativamente a insultos e coisas do género, esse poste da Ana Malhoa não tem nada de mais, foi apenas uma alegoria ao target do hotel... Onde está portanto o problema? É que eu nem tão pouco retaliei a opinião dele, a minha estava dada...

Adiante, como eu disse não vou alimentar a conversa, tenho mais que fazer e não sou eu que perco de todo.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

toniho said:


> Precisas de aprender um bocado como funcionam os foruns.
> Sempre que um forum morre nunca ressuscita assim. Muito menos se se sabe que a pessoa que causa mau ambiente vai acabar por voltar. Alem do mais nos foruns da Madeira nem sequer é ele o unico a causar mau ambiente.
> Se eles desaparecessem talvez daqui a muitos meses os foruns comecassem a ser normais. Talvez. Mas ia demorar muito podes ter a certeza.
> 
> E sim, a maioria das pessoas hoje em dia so vai la para provocar e ver o circo. So mesmo almas caridosas como o Erva é que ainda acham que aquilo nao é mais do que um circo. Basta ver a conversa perfeitamente normal sobre o Savoy em que houve alguem a dizer que aquilo era bom em termos de luxo, alguem nao concordou, e foi logo um chorrilho de parvoices. Como é alias sempre que alguem diz qualquer coisa sobre a Madeira.


Mas tu próprio comportas-te muitas vezes dentro dos limites das regras, tal como o Mathmos. Não podes dizer de consciência limpa que contribuis com positividade para aquele forum - se soubesses o número de reports e de users que já se queixaram do teu comportamento, faria um livro. Cabe a nós realmente decidir se as provocações ultrapassam os limites ou não. O Mathmos já foi avisado sobre isso e será avisado novamente, mas jamais aquilo que ele disse nesta ultima discussão será motivo de brig. Se ele usasse outro tipo de linguagem, o resultado seria diferente. 

E se tu próprio confirmas que vocês agora só vão lá mesmo provocar e ver o circo pegar fogo, então também não se podem queixar quando os outros também reagem defensivamente e os posts são apagados. Se ainda o bate boca fosse sobre apenas a arquitetura do edificio é uma coisa, mas é que passam logo para outros assuntos que nada tem a ver, como o BE, as pilas da Madeira, Lisboa, não há paciência.


----------



## toniho

Estas a confundir as coisas totalmente.
Aquilo tornou-se um circo por causa dos utilizadores de la que nao deixam que haja nenhuma conversa decente. 
So depois disso é que as pessoas foram para la provocar. 
Nao apareceram as pessoas a provocar do nada. E mais uma vez viu-se a tentativa de ter uma conversa normal no topico do Savoy e no que deu. E nao, a culpa nao foi de ninguem do "continente" e dizer que aquilo é o savoy ana malhoa ao menos dava para rir (concorde-se ou nao)

Por exemplo o Gorky tambem tem a mania de ir provocar para os foruns do Porto, mas como é so de vez em quando toda a gente caga para ele.
Se ele estivesse em todos os topicos a impedir as conversas de acontecerem podes ter a certeza que ja ha muito que tambem nada se passava (estranhamente as pessoas nao gostam de ser insultadas!) .

Alias nos tambem ja vimos este filme nos topicos de Guimaraes. Era ver o que aqueles topicos eram antes e depois do JP aparecer a chamar toda a gente de lisboeta (tal como o Mathmos, o JP tambem acha que isso é um insulto). E claro, depois foi la toda a gente provoca-lo para ver a reaccao dele.

E vai la ver o ultimo post que o Erva pos nos topico das noticias dos Acores e da Madeira e ve a resposta que recebeu. Nao vejo em que medida é que aquilo é um post aceitavel. Ou os do templo Mormom que ja pus o link.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

toniho said:


> Deixa-me adivinhar, tambem vais dizer que é normal o que se passou aqui: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870360&page=17
> E por fotos sem atribuicao, as regras do forum nao tem nada a dizer sobre isso?


Como calculas, a moderação tem vida própria e não é omnipresente. Nem sequer estava cá, nem o subforum de Lisboa é um que visito assiduamente (é mais da area do Barra e Fern, que está ausente também). As fotos sem atribuição é motivo de aviso, não de brig. Mas isso é a minha opinião sobre o tipo de castigo. Por fotos sem atribuição não desencadeia discussões e insultos, portanto o castigo nunca seria tão grave.


----------



## toniho

Como é obvio as fotos é o menos nessa conversa. :nuts:
Ou achas que foi as fotos que criou aquele ambiente no topico? Se ele so tivesse posto as fotos e tivesse estado calado quando muito aparecia alguem a por o link.
E tendo em conta que a moderacao participou na conversa nao percebo muito bem essa da moderacao nao ser omnipresente.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

toniho said:


> Estas a confundir as coisas totalmente.
> Aquilo tornou-se um circo por causa dos utilizadores de la que nao deixam que haja nenhuma conversa decente.
> So depois disso é que as pessoas foram para la provocar.
> Nao apareceram as pessoas a provocar do nada.
> 
> Por exemplo o Gorky tambem tem a mania de ir provocar para os foruns do Porto, mas como é so de vez em quando toda a gente caga para ele.
> Se ele estivesse em todos os topicos a impedir as conversas de acontecerem podes ter a certeza que ja ha muito que tambem nada se passava (estranhamente as pessoas nao gostam de ser insultadas!) .
> 
> Alias nos tambem ja vimos este filme nos topicos de Guimaraes. Era ver o que aqueles topicos eram antes e depois do JP aparecer a chamar toda a gente de lisboeta (tal como o Mathmos, o JP tambem acha que isso é um insulto). E claro, depois foi la toda a gente provoca-lo para ver a reaccao dele.
> 
> E vai la ver o ultimo post que o Erva pos nos topico dos projetos dos Acores e da Madeira e ve a resposta que recebeu. Nao vejo em que medida é que aquilo é um post aceitavel. Ou os do templo Mormom que ja pus o link.


Mas o Gorky também não é nenhum santo, e estás enganado sobre as pessoas não ligarem sobre ele - também é um user bastante reportado. E já foi castigado várias vezes porque ele de vez em quando abusa nos insultos (não de mouros e cenas assim, mas de xingamentos). 

Eu entendo aquilo que queres dizer sobre o bairrismo excessivo, e acredita que estamos atentos. Vou tentar descrever a situação: no caso desse tipo de comportamento, o copo vai enchendo mais lentamente do que alguém que chega a um thread, manda alguém à merda e baza. Mas acredita, vai enchendo, tens o caso do Alvinius que trollava sem passar muito dos limites, mas o copo dele encheu ao ponto que foi banido permanentemente.

Eu já vi esse do Erva, e apesar duma resposta deselegante, quanto muito poderia eliminá-la mas não é motivo de aviso. Eu próprio recebi um post parecido quando coloquei uma notícia depois dela já ter sido publicada. Há coisas bem piores, e há quantidade de vezes que os comportamentos se excedem, esse tipo de post não está ao mesmo nível daqueles que li hoje.


----------



## toniho

O que reportam do Gorky é irrelevante. Nem tido isso nada a ver com o que eu estava a falar.

Como é obvio o problema nao é so um post em particular, é sempre sempre que algum nao madeirense comenta nos foruns mais tarde ou mais cedo vai ouvir. Resultado? Ninguem comenta praticamente. E tirando o Erva ninguem poe la seja o que for.
Da parte do bairrismo estou-me a marimbar. Ma educacao e so fazer spam/off topic em geral ja é um bocado diferente (suponho que nao vas muito aos posts do Majestic/Cafe que tambem é raro o post que nao é uma tentativa mais ou menos disfarcada de insultar alguem, seja dentro ou fora do forum).


----------



## Andre_Filipe

toniho said:


> Como é obvio as fotos é o menos nessa conversa. :nuts:
> Ou achas que foi as fotos que criou aquele ambiente no topico? Se ele so tivesse posto as fotos e tivesse estado calado quando muito aparecia alguem a por o link.
> E tendo em conta que a moderacao participou na conversa nao percebo muito bem essa da moderacao nao ser omnipresente.


Não estou a falar desse thread, estou a falar no geral. Ainda não li o thread, apenas vi que era do forum de Lisboa.
No geral, quebrar essa regra de alguem ir colocar uma imagem e não colocar ou esquecer-se de pôr autoria (eu próprio já fiz isso), não acho que esteja ao mesmo nível. 
Eu estou a falar da moderação em geral porque muitas vezes se queixam que falta algo por patrulhar, e esquecem-se que não podemos estar em todo o lado, a toda a hora. 
Sobre a participação do Barra nesse thread, só ele pode justificar os posts dele, não posso falar sobre ele. Eu estou a dar a minha perspetiva, já que a queixa hoje foi dos posts apagados no thread do Savoy, que fui eu que apaguei.


----------



## Barragon

toniho said:


> Como é obvio as fotos é o menos nessa conversa. :nuts:
> Ou achas que foi as fotos que criou aquele ambiente no topico? Se ele so tivesse posto as fotos e tivesse estado calado quando muito aparecia alguem a por o link.
> E tendo em conta que a moderacao participou na conversa nao percebo muito bem essa da moderacao nao ser omnipresente.


Então mas agora melindras-te com tudo? não estou a entender tamanha sensibilidade.


----------



## Barragon

SR-71 said:


> Apagar posts é só isso, apagar posts...
> 
> E vão continuar a apagar posts até haver medidas a sério.


há todo o tipo de medidas mediante a situação.

A sério ou a brincar é relativo e/ou subjetivo.


----------



## toniho

Andre_Filipe said:


> Não estou a falar desse thread, estou a falar no geral. Ainda não li o thread, apenas vi que era do forum de Lisboa.
> No geral, quebrar essa regra de alguem ir colocar uma imagem e não colocar ou esquecer-se de pôr autoria (eu próprio já fiz isso), não acho que esteja ao mesmo nível.
> Eu estou a falar da moderação em geral porque muitas vezes se queixam que falta algo por patrulhar, e esquecem-se que não podemos estar em todo o lado, a toda a hora.
> Sobre a participação do Barra nesse thread, só ele pode justificar os posts dele, não posso falar sobre ele. Eu estou a dar a minha perspetiva, já que a queixa hoje foi dos posts apagados no thread do Savoy, que fui eu que apaguei.


Porra, acho que nao é dificil perceber o que estou a falar. Porque raio continuas a falar no raio das fotos?
Se nao sabes a participacao dele no forum vai ver antes de estar aqui a comentar. O gajo tem quase 15.000 posts nao é dificil de o ver por ai.
Se nao queres ser serio a conversar fico-me por aqui, que nao dou para este peditorio. Haja paciencia. 

Um exemplo do imenso que adiciona ao forum, no 1o topico que abri á sorte: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=158131520&postcount=16185
Isto é o topico da televisao.


----------



## Barragon

toniho said:


> Nao digas asneiras. Que iamos ser nos sem mais umas fotos de um cafe na Madeira?


Todos temos os nossos defeitos. Somos bons numas coisas e menos bons noutras. Temos que saber lidar com pessoas diferentes de nós e se não conseguirmos comunicar com as mesmas podemos ignorar simplesmente. julgar o diferente é muito fácil.


----------



## Barragon

toniho said:


> Porra, acho que nao é dificil perceber o que estou a falar. Porque raio continuas a falar no raio das fotos?
> Se nao sabes a participacao dele no forum vai ver antes de estar aqui a comentar. O gajo tem quase 15.000 posts nao é dificil de o ver por ai.
> Se nao queres ser serio a conversar fico-me por aqui, que nao dou para este peditorio. Haja paciencia.
> 
> Um exemplo do imenso que adiciona ao forum, no 1o topico que abri á sorte: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=158131520&postcount=16185
> Isto é o topico da televisao.


Tens razão nesse exemplo, mas noutros estás a exagerar. Iremos ter menor tolerância a essas situações mais complicadas.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

toniho said:


> O que reportam do Gorky é irrelevante. Nem tido isso nada a ver com o que eu estava a falar.
> 
> Como é obvio o problema nao é so um post em particular, é sempre sempre que algum nao madeirense comenta nos foruns mais tarde ou mais cedo vai ouvir. Resultado? Ninguem comenta praticamente. E tirando o Erva ninguem poe la seja o que for.
> Da parte do bairrismo estou-me a marimbar. Ma educacao e so fazer spam/off topic em geral ja é um bocado diferente (suponho que nao vas muito aos posts do Majestic/Cafe que tambem é raro o post que nao é uma tentativa mais ou menos disfarcada de insultar alguem, seja dentro ou fora do forum).


O forum da Madeira/Ilhas, já é um forum com poucas noticias por natureza. Se até nos outros subforuns há dias que não se passa nada, então nas ilhas imagina. Agora claramente o Boaz tem acesso a informação sobre a ilha que eu próprio não encontro, nem mesmo os outros users da Madeira, senão acredita que publicaria mais. Aliás sempre que encontro algo sobre as ilhas que não foi postado tento ir lá publicar. 

Entendo a tua opinião de achares que te sentes indesejado nesse fórum, e ele já foi ausentado por causa disso mesmo algumas vezes porque parte para o insulto barato. Os pontos vão acumulando. Eu já avisei que embora aprecie que ele vá colocando notícias diariamente e postando projectos por lá, isso não garante a ninguém imunidade, e se chegar o dia em que os pontos dão ban, será o destino dele como qualquer um nessa situação.

Infelizmente, os fórums cada vez vão tendo menos participantes no geral, não é só este. E junta a isso os problemas técnicos do fórum que dão cabo da paciência de qualquer um, incluindo a minha, então não me admira que as pessoas tenham cada vez menos vontade de vir cá participar. 

Eu próprio sinto isso quando não posto nada no forum do Porto por exemplo. E nem é por falta de noticias, é porque as pessoas no geral não estão muito aqui para encontrar assuntos na net e postar projectos, estão mais aqui para comentá-los de vez em quando - o que também é importante, mas se não se gerarem assuntos, ninguém comenta, e aí é que podemos encomendar a sepultura.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

toniho said:


> Porra, acho que nao é dificil perceber o que estou a falar. Porque raio continuas a falar no raio das fotos?
> Se nao sabes a participacao dele no forum vai ver antes de estar aqui a comentar. O gajo tem quase 15.000 posts nao é dificil de o ver por ai.
> Se nao queres ser serio a conversar fico-me por aqui, que nao dou para este peditorio. Haja paciencia.
> 
> Um exemplo do imenso que adiciona ao forum, no 1o topico que abri á sorte: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=158131520&postcount=16185
> Isto é o topico da televisao.


Tu é que andas a misturar alhos com bugalhos. Chamas o comportamento do Gorky para fazer uma comparação, depois já irrelevante, irra! E nem sequer era verdade, porque as pessoas sentem-se insultadas por ele mesmo que seja "de vez em quando". 

Falo nas fotos porque tu falaste nelas. Perguntaste sobre o caso de postar fotos sem atribuição, poderia pela forma como postaste nesse post, referir-se ao thread em questão, ou ser uma pergunta generalizada. Eu interpretei como sendo uma pergunta generalizada, que não, não é uma ofensa tão grave e dei justificação para tal.

Se tens algo a perguntar sobre o Barra, pergunta-lhe a ele, não a mim. 

Já justifiquei a eliminação dos posts, já sabem como funciona comigo. O Barra e o Fern terão as suas próprias condutas. 
Portanto se voltar a ver um derail deste género noutro thread, escusam-se de perguntar porque foram eliminados. Eu ajo desta forma. 

Não sou amigo de ninguém aqui nem tou interessado nisso, portanto não favoreço ninguém - e isto vai para todos vocês que de vez em quando mandam bocas sobre a moderação favorecer a b ou c. Tal como vocês acham que favorecemos o Boaz, ele acha que nós favorecemos a vocês, portanto dá para imaginar que isto de balancear as coisas não é tarefa fácil. Se alguma vez tenha ignorado algum post mais provocatório do Boaz, acredita que já o fiz contigo... portanto até os "favoritismos" são balanceados.

Vou agir consoante cada situação, e se achar um dia que há caso para ban, será feito, porque não tenho a mínima preocupação em banir qualquer membro se estes ultrapassarem os limites ou ignorarem os avisos até ao ponto de não haver volta a dar. E ele está a ser vigiado, e não é o único. 

Agora poupem-me de irem assumidamente ao fórum da Madeira com o único intuito de ver o circo pegar fogo porque o acham insuportável. Olhem para o vosso próprio comportamento, não só para o dos outros. Porque acreditem que numa discussão mais acesa, os 2 lados irão levar brig.


----------



## SR-71

_*fórum* | s. m.

fó·rum 
(latim forum, -i, praça pública)
substantivo masculino

1. [História] Praça pública, na antiga Roma.Ver imagem = FORO

2. Local destinando à discussão pública.

3. *Reunião ou espaço virtual onde se discute determinado tema.*


"fórum", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, https://dicionario.priberam.org/fórum [consultado em 20-08-2019]._


André (ou mesmo o Barra), acham que há discussão no sub-fóruns da Madeira?

Depois de responder leiam isto e a sequência de posts apagados esta manhã. Espero que ainda estejam disponíveis algures...

Já agora Barra, muito mal (mais uma vez, mas isto é off-topic) ao apagar uma citação do toniho mais atrás. Isso é como a PJ a apagar provas, foda-se.


----------



## Barragon

^^ não apaguei nada.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

É muito fácil estar desse lado a criticar a moderação, do que deste lado a tentar conciliar todos pontos de vista para que qualquer quezília seja resolvida duma forma que satisfaça tanto gregos como troianos. Agora dispenso que nos venham elucidar o que é um fórum ou que não sabemos como este funciona, como se fôssemos lorpas.


----------



## SR-71

Barragon said:


> ^^ não apaguei nada.


Vejo que editaste o post que o toniho citou:












Andre_Filipe said:


> É muito fácil estar desse lado a criticar a moderação, do que deste lado a tentar conciliar todos pontos de vista para que qualquer quezília seja resolvida duma forma que satisfaça tanto gregos como troianos. Agora dispenso que nos venham elucidar o que é um fórum ou que não sabemos como este funciona, como se fôssemos lorpas.


André: nada mais fácil que moderar: é fazer cumprir as regras doa a quem doer.

Se um membro ofende outro, é moderar. Quando é demasiadamente repetitivo, banir de vez. Mas banir mesmo. E as regras são muito específicas. Tu não te podes refugiar na desculpa do "usou palavreado mais refinado" para ofender... porque ofendeu na mesma. Um filho da meretriz é um filho da puta na mesma, percebes?

O que vejo é que a moderação portuguesa é demasiado de "deixar andar" pensando que assim as coisas se resolvem... errado! o que temos cada vez mais é menos participação.

Falando por mim neste momento estou mais para o lado de desistir definitivamente. Tenho saudade de muitos membros de todo o país que deixaram de participar quem sabe se por causa destes _pormaiores...._


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> Como calculas, a moderação tem vida própria e não é omnipresente. Nem sequer estava cá, nem o subforum de Lisboa é um que visito assiduamente (é mais da area do Barra e Fern, que está ausente também). As fotos sem atribuição é motivo de aviso, não de brig. Mas isso é a minha opinião sobre o tipo de castigo. Por fotos sem atribuição não desencadeia discussões e insultos, portanto o castigo nunca seria tão grave.


Como dizes, a ausência dos membros do fórum português é gritante e a utilidade de alguns discutível, é caso este tópico que mais serve de um guia de ordens sugeridas de utilizadores normais para os mods fazerem o seu trabalho.

Este comportamento de colocar conteúdo sem fontes é sistemático por parte de algumas pessoas, e desrespeita as regras gerais do forum, mas pior que isso foi o mau comportamento, falta de ética, chique espertismo que adveio dessa situação, ofendendo todos os restantes membros e contribuidores que colocam conteúdo próprio e que ainda fazem alguma coisa por este fórum. Ninguém aqui tem obrigação de andar a colocar as fontes do conteúdo que os outros vão roubar e ainda dizem serem seu usando como arma contra os outros. Isso foi claramente a situação que se verificou.

Não é por uma pessoa contribuir bastante para um tópico regional que lhe dá ao direito de fazer o que quiser e andar a trocar mensagens com intenção de despoletar uma discussão maior. Esse comportamento deve ser logo cortado pela raiz e não como o Barra fez de desconsiderar a situação e achar aquilo uma piada. Isso só leva a uma maior permissão por parte de maus comportamentos que de facto culminaram agora com estas atitudes propagadas um pouco por todo o lado.


----------



## Barragon

SR-71 said:


> Vejo que editaste o post que o toniho citou:


Não apaguei o post do toniho como referiste, mas sim o post original pela gravidade e vergonha do conteúdo. Não foi para apagar provas.

Mais uma vez julgamentos errados. O modus operandi com a moderação é logo que há censura da pide e que estamos contra todos, sinceramente que exagero.


----------



## Barragon

SR-71 said:


> _*fórum* | s. m.
> 
> fó·rum
> (latim forum, -i, praça pública)
> substantivo masculino
> 
> 1. [História] Praça pública, na antiga Roma.Ver imagem = FORO
> 
> 2. Local destinando à discussão pública.
> 
> 3. *Reunião ou espaço virtual onde se discute determinado tema.*
> 
> 
> "fórum", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, https://dicionario.priberam.org/fórum [consultado em 20-08-2019]._
> 
> 
> André (ou mesmo o Barra), acham que há discussão no sub-fóruns da Madeira?
> 
> Depois de responder leiam isto e a sequência de posts apagados esta manhã. Espero que ainda estejam disponíveis algures...
> 
> Já agora Barra, muito mal (mais uma vez, mas isto é off-topic) ao apagar uma citação do toniho mais atrás. Isso é como a PJ a apagar provas, foda-se.


Então vá... discutir é o que estamos a fazer aqui. Mas se és tão rígido e tão pouco flexível que fórum = ao que diz no dicionário.. opa não podemos fazer mais nada senão discutir.

Dou-te já exemplos em que os melhores threads foram aqueles com mais polémica à mistura em discussões acesas e que por vezes ultrapassaram limites.


----------



## SR-71

Barragon said:


> Não apaguei o post do toniho como referiste, mas sim o post original pela gravidade e vergonha do conteúdo.


Eu não referi o post do toniho, referi o que ele citou (devia ter dito link postado/chamado à atenção, wtv...).

Ao menos apontaram o que lá estava :nuts: ?



Barragon said:


> Não foi para apagar provas.


O que foi feito:

a) efectivamente, apagar o conteúdo "grave e vergonhoso" (não faço ideia do que era).

b) somar/adicionar "mais um pontinho" ao somatório de pontinhos que, quando se chega a um valor X, dão como resultado uma "multa"/"castigo" (já mais que repetido até à exaustão sem resultados práticos).

(Isto dos "pontinhos" parece ser coisa do André, não sei se a restante moderação aplica o mesmo principio  )

c) barrer para baixo do tapete e _move on_ rezando para que ninguém tenha visto e desejando que o assunto seja esquecido.

d) não fazer mais nada além do anteriormente descrito.



Barragon said:


> Então vá... discutir é o que estamos a fazer aqui. Mas se és tão rígido e tão pouco flexível que fórum = ao que diz no dicionário.. opa não podemos fazer mais nada senão discutir.


Não há problema nenhum em discutir sempre e quando seja com educação e respeito.

Mais uma vez, chamo a atenção para os posts apagados esta manhã. Aquilo não foi discussão coisa nenhuma, aquilo foi chamar nomes e infringir umas quantas regras.



Barragon said:


> Dou-te já exemplos em que os melhores threads foram aqueles com mais polémica à mistura em discussões acesas e que por vezes ultrapassaram limites.


Pois, mas uma coisa é "por vezes" e outra "sempre, sempre".

Mas sabes qual é o problema, Barragon? esta merda está a ser falada há anos, há uma porrada de anos sem que aconteça mudança alguma. É que, como diz mais atrás o Diogo, vocês estão reféns do spam porque sentem e sabem -como o resto de nós users- que isto está quase a morrer.


----------



## Barragon

criticar é bonito, mas construtivamente nada.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

??


----------



## toniho

Andre_Filipe said:


> É muito fácil estar desse lado a criticar a moderação, do que deste lado a tentar conciliar todos pontos de vista para que qualquer quezília seja resolvida duma forma que satisfaça tanto gregos como troianos. Agora dispenso que nos venham elucidar o que é um fórum ou que não sabemos como este funciona, como se fôssemos lorpas.


Este ar de superioridade de que ai "so nos sabemos o que custa" tambem nao pega. Grande parte de nos ja moderou um forum a alguma altura das suas vidas (estas coisas ja existem ha decadas). Nem que seja um canal de IRC criado para o grupo de amigos.
Por isso, sim sabemos o que custa. E mesmo que nao tivessemos moderados temos olhos na cara e conseguimos perfeitamente ver o tipo de comportamentos que nao podem ser permitidos porque levam a que os foruns/topicos morram. Passou-se o mesmo nos topicos de Guimaraes com o JP, a moderacao nao quis saber e surpreendentemente os topicos deixaram de ter atividade. E meses depois disso ainda tiveram a lata de ir para la dizer que agora nao se passava nada lá!
Se em vez de se fazerem de vitimas ouvissem o que as pessoas que gostam do forum e se interessam por ele dizem era mais util para toda a gente e para o forum.


----------



## Barragon

O JPGuimarães foi sancionado e voltou mais calmo.


----------



## SR-71

Eu fui moderador de um fórum de um clube de futebol. Não deve ser dos locais mais fáceis de moderar e por isso mesmo e apesar do convite desisti ao fim de pouco tempo porque às vezes há situações complicadas de gerir. E nessa altura os fóruns eram muito mais participados.

Mas quando era preciso actuar, actuava porque assim ditavam as regras do espaço. Os ganhos e satisfação por ver tudo em ordem eram muito superiores ao choro e as desculpas dos poucos que não estavam de acordo com o que se fazia.

O toniho acabou de citar uma situação que desconhecia (há muito secção do fórum que não acompanho) e não deve ser coincidência que tenha acontecido exactamente a mesma coisa que noutras secções. O motivo é simples: se o espaço não é agradável não vens.



Barragon said:


> criticar é bonito, mas construtivamente nada.


Mas o que queres que te digam? quando alguém pisa o risco é atuar imediatamente sem contemplações. Queres apoio? mais apoio que este que estás a ter? o pessoal quer é que a moderação funcione!


----------



## Luis de Campos

Continuo a ver os meus comentários apagados. Isto começa a roçar no ridículo.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Não mandes bocas a um user para ele "voltar para o Grindr", fazendo derail no thread, e não serão apagados. Simples. Não sei se ele postou algo ofensivo e depois editou, mas pelo que eu pude ver, o post dele é inofensivo.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Sobre a questão das fotos e imagens, pelo menos os nome da fonte deve ser mencionando, principalmente quando colocamos prints de notícias já que essas são sujeitas a copyright. Haja fontes secretas ou não. Isto foi esclarecido em privado com o Jan.

Boaz, isto vale essencialmente para ti, mas aplica-se a vocês todos.*


----------



## Andre_Filipe

lmpanp said:


> P.S.: Ao *André Filipe*:
> Editaste o último post reduzindo-o ao essencial.
> Li o anterior e, apesar de orbitar nesse essencial, deixava a sensação de prosa em demasia, à laia de desculpa pelo incómodo causado pelos malvados queixosos.
> Abraços


Obrigado pela avaliação.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

toniho said:


> Eu devo estar a falar chines so pode. Sera que nao consegues perceber a diferenca entre ter comentarios desagradaveis de vez em quando e 2/3 dos posts (para ser simpatico) em que nao so sao fotos roubadas ser a insultar mais ou menos diretamente outros utilizadores, fazer spam, etc.?
> Sinceramente, parece que estas a gozar com a minha cara.
> 
> Ja agora, estiquei a corda no topico do Savoy porque? Por dizer que ha gente complexada (espero que tenhas percebidos que a parte das pilas era uma metafora sobre isso) na Madeira e que ha conta disso é impossivel ter la discussoes? É mentira por acaso? Isto aqui é tudo atrasado mental que nao se pode discutir nada sem fazer desenhos?


A única diferença entre esse tipo de comportamentos é que os que quebram as regras mais vezes, são punidos mais vezes, e no caso do Boaz, ele já foi mais punido que praticamente todos que ainda estão no fórum. E ele está por uma linha, isso garanto-te. Não só connosco, mas com a administração que eu contactei.

Não interessa se foi metáfora, é um post rude e provocatório na mesma, e resultou no que resultou, num grande testamento cheio de tretas do Mathmos, que já foi punido por isso. Entraste ali no meio duma discussão e puseste achas na fogueira. Ser ofensivo "de vez em quando" não deixa de ser ofensivo. Não é falares chinês, tu tens uma visão das coisas, eu tenho esta. E por aqui me fico sobre o assunto do Boaz, já esclareci o suficiente, o resto será tratado entre a moderação e a administração.

*Concluindo para todos, os posts ofensivos e os posts a provocar serão apagados e/ou punidos, não importa quem comece a discussão. Pelo menos, aqueles que eu chegue a ver e a moderar. As punições recorrentes serão agravadas. Se virem algo que não foi visto e moderado, façam report, não aticem ainda mais a discussão.*


----------



## Luis de Campos

Andre_Filipe said:


> Não mandes bocas a um user para ele "voltar para o Grindr", fazendo derail no thread, e não serão apagados. Simples. Não sei se ele postou algo ofensivo e depois editou, mas pelo que eu pude ver, o post dele é inofensivo.


Epah eu conheço o Gorky ha anos... Desde que aqui estamos que sempre falamos assim, basta ires aos tópicos de Lisboa.

As tuas atitudes tem sido lamentáveis...


----------



## Luis de Campos

Sinceramente André Filipe, as tuas recentes atitudes e postura são uma clara evidencia de incompetência e incoerência.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Conheces há anos e o teu registo é recente? Suspeito.

O post foi off topic e rude - e ele também não gostou da tua resposta. Posts assim serão eliminados.


----------



## Barragon

O André fala em nome de toda a moderação.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Clones não são permitidos minha gente, portanto se tiverem 2 contas em ativo, serão eliminadas.


----------



## Luis de Campos

O Gorky não se queixou. 

O barra que te diga qual era a minha outra conta.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Ele concordou com a minha atitude em remover o teu post devido aos motivos já citados acima. E mesmo que não concordasse, a decisão sobre o que fazer nessas situações é da moderação.

Quanto aos teus clones, estão nas mãos dos administradores agora.


----------



## lmpanp

Uma pergunta fora do tema mas por algo que pesquei numa afirmação do André:

Fala o André que há contactos entre a Moderação e a Administração por causa de punições no SSC-PT?

Hahaha, não pode ser verdade!
Ou somos uns nanicos extraordinários na importância ou, se for geral ao SSC, a administração não tem tempo de fazer mais nada e por isso é que o fórum anda uma desgraça de bugs.
:lol:


----------



## Barragon

A dinâmica entre a moderação e a administração é muito grande. Há inúmeros admins.

O problema é entre a administração e a empresa que gere o site, nomeadamente os techs dessa empresa. A administração faz pedidos e os techs da empresa demoram muito tempo.


----------



## Contribuinte

Só acho admirável que quem periodicamente recorre ao insulto, cria, promove e alimenta infindáveis conflitos e discussões estéreis, venha exigir maior rigor da moderação…


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Ainda embirram com as pipocas?

:rofl:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Lisboa | Parque de Estacionamento de Arroios*

Podem fundir esse com o tópico da EMEL?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161354124

Obrigado


----------



## Barragon

done


----------



## lmpanp

RoadsterRunner said:


> …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …


Continuas com umas belas peitaças!
Podias era por o gif delas… acima, abaixo, salta que não salta…
:yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Barragon said:


> A dinâmica entre a moderação e a administração é muito grande. Há inúmeros admins.
> 
> O problema é entre a administração e a empresa que gere o site, nomeadamente os techs dessa empresa. *A administração faz pedidos e os techs da empresa demoram muito tempo.*


Os techs são tugas?!


----------



## lmpanp

São! São o Boaz e o Matrícula.
Por isso é que isto não funciona.


----------



## jpfg

RoadsterRunner said:


> Ainda embirram com as pipocas?
> 
> :rofl:


País de acéfalos, que se há-de fazer...


----------



## 51-51-HT...

lmpanp said:


> São! São o Boaz e o Matrícula.
> Por isso é que isto não funciona.



Doi-te os dentes!!!! ou queres andar a apanha-los na calçada????


----------



## lmpanp




----------



## 51-51-HT...

Este thread parece que virou sim um pouso de queixinhas.


Aconselho a moderação a disponibilizar impressos para os "queixinhas" verem o processo da queixa ser tratado com mais celebridade. Eu já fui muitas vezes maltratado e insultado por MP`s por membros ditos historicos deste forum e reenviei as mensagens à moderação e até hoje nunca tive resposta aos mesmos. Não somos todos tratados de igual forma neste sitio.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

E por fim deixo uma sugestão à moderação, como acabaram com as marquises de ouro, podiam no fim de ano atribuir o Certificado ao maior coninhas aqui do Forum.




picture sharing img


----------



## Barragon

:lol: boa matrícula... gostei


----------



## lmpanp

Triste! hno:
A moderação dar aplauso ao matrícula é o mesmo que a polícia dar festas em bandido.
De notado passou a certeza: quanto maior o cadastro maior a deferência.


----------



## Barragon

ó Luís não chegaste lá? ou apetece-te


----------



## lmpanp

:lol:
Tu é que não chegaste!


----------



## Barragon

os deferimentos são dados consoante o grau de evaporação, tendo como intervalo catarina martins a 20.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

51-51-HT... said:


> E por fim deixo uma sugestão à moderação, como acabaram com as marquises de ouro, podiam no fim de ano atribuir o Certificado ao maior coninhas aqui do Forum.


Porque também não atribuir o prémio de moderador ao sol do chaparro?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Não acho de todo este comentário normal e e o tom ajustado para este forum, recorrendo claramente a ofensa, insulto e provocação, mas como eu ainda me considero ter alguma ética prefiro denunciar estes casos do que alimentar ainda mais essa pessoa.

A estatística, dados e contribuições de cada um é um facto. É certamente dessas pessoas que não precisamos neste fórum! 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162196950&postcount=1942


----------



## Contribuinte

Olha que tu também tens cada entrada a pés juntos...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Se acharem o meu comentário ofensivo também o podem apagar, mas o nível de confrontação e agressividade nem se compara.
E se essa pessoa se sentiu ofendida o correcto e assertivo seria respeitar as normas, procurar ajuda e denunciar, já se se considera tão "inteligente e integra"..

Há aqui claramente uma diferença de comportamentos e forma de agir.

Não dá mesmo para discutir algo sem se partir para ataques pessoais?
No caso a pessoa saiu completamente do tema para me ofender directamente, ai está a diferença.


----------



## Barragon

não é fácil lidar com pessoas :dunno:

Diogo naquela situação tu foste agressivo nas tuas palavras para com o sulista, ridicularizando o mesmo, obviamente que ele te respondeu mal.

O assunto nem tem importância, portanto é não continuar.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Obviamente que ele te ia responder mal? É óbvio só se for no tópico português e pela permissão dos admins daqui. Porque essa normalidade não é normal em lado nenhum nem deveria ser tornada. Se eu achei de facto a opinião dele ridícula porque não o posso dizer? Sem ser ofendido e rebaixado vezes sem conta após isso? Vamos passar dizer coisas de outras formas com palavras mais mansas mas que significam exactamente o mesmo para não recebermos ataques após expormos a nossa opinião? Não pode nem deve ser óbvio uma pessoa sair totalmente do tema e da opinião para passar a um ataque ofensivo contra outra.

Não tem importância? Dar permissão a esse tipo de conversa, tom e palavreado é gravíssimo por parte de vocês, eu e qualquer um se sentiria obviamente ofendido e atacado e o mesmo nem deve continuar exposto, a minha vontade era ter respondido à letra pois não posso deixar passar uma ofensa dessas assim em claro, mas fui pela educação e denunciar o comportamento e o que a moderação faz é simplesmente manter isso?


----------



## lmpanp

O Matrícula ameaçou-me de partir a dentadura e eu ri-me.
Simples.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Uma nova fase está a iniciar-se no sector ferróviario.

Por isso sugiro a seguinte organização:

Geral:
Rede Ferroviária Nacional -> *Infraestrutura | Rede Ferroviária Nacional*
(e restantes tópicos de linhas, ramais..)

Geral:
Material Circulante -> *Serviço | Sector [ou Mercado] Ferroviário Nacional*
(e restantes tópicos, serviços da CP, fertagus, metros..)

Thread Ferrovário -> *Internacional | Ferrovia Além Fronteiras*


----------



## Barragon

o do ferrovias além fronteira faz sentido. os restantes acho que é redundante


----------



## DiogoBaptista

é redundante? Acho que merece a alteração dos nomes para ficarem uniformes e organizados, está tudo baralhado e nem os próprios users sabem onde colocar certo conteudo.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Devido a esta falta de organização já se está a discutir serviços e mercado ferroviário junto de obras, extensões e infraestrutura, tudo no mesmo tópico, Rede Fevvorária Nacional.


----------



## Barragon

Mas isso acontece noutro tipo de threads e tem a ver com a resposta a certas questões que têm outro assunto que não o thread, mas pelo desenvolver da conversa ficam no thread errado.


----------



## Barragon

No thread ferroviário até se fala de informações gerais também de portugal, pelo que não pode ser exclusivamente para além fronteiras.

A rede ferroviária e o material circulante são threads onde o nome diz tudo. Não acho ser necessária formatação.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

no primeiro não há qualquer distinção serviço/infraestrutura.


----------



## Barragon

Vamos continuar a discussão nos threads. Eu não entendo o suficiente desta situação para estar a colocar esse tipo de pormenores.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Barragon said:


> ^^ sabes lá tu o que já foi ou não feito :lol: só fazes porque queres e porque te apetece.
> 
> aliás... o teu trabalho é quase nulo. limitas-te a ir aos threads mais antigos e fazer um post com o local mais indicado para enviar o thread antigo.
> 
> Deixas os subfóruns completamente desordenados.
> 
> Quem já fez mais de 100 fusões e moves fui eu.


lol coitado, e ainda és rancoroso e mal agradecido.

claro que faço porque quero, e ainda perco o meu tempo, o pessoal nem está ai para a moderação e organização dos tópicos.

Vais-me dizer que trabalho é que fazes tu pelo forum. já que dizes que eu não sei de nada do que fazes. se fizesses muito isso via-se na realidade, coisa que nunca dei pelo teu trabalho. A não ser neste caso quando perco o meu tempo para ajudar.

O meu trabalho é nulo? só podes estar a brincar, estou a perder uma tarde, tópicos com 15 anos de idade, perdi a conta a quantos eu referenciei, e se é assim tão facil e consideras nulo só devias te envergonhar por não o ter feito antes, tópicos totalmente perdidos, tudo desorganizado, no tempo em que isto era uma selva, e que em parte ainda não se conseguiu organizar tudo.

Se fizeste esse numero todo de fusões e moves não foi certamente pela tua livre capacidade e disposição inicial de por mão nisso tudo e arrumar a casa.

por essas atitudes o pessoal vai saindo, não se sente valorizado e o seu trabalho devidamente justificado, e uma moderação que está no deixa andar.

já se percebeu que isto para ti é uma brincadeira, um entretém para passar o tempo.


----------



## Ligaanet

Oh diogo já eu fiz o mesmo nos threads dos Projetos de Lisboa e não andei a pedir uma taça de campeão :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Muito gosta o Diogo de se fazer de vítima, quando se farta de provocar.

Então a conversa era no outro tópico e agora veio para aqui só para aparecer.

Muitas pessoas não aparecem ou deixam o fórum sim devido à atitude provocadora constante do Diogo.


----------



## fidalgo

Barragon said:


> Muitas pessoas não aparecem ou deixam o fórum sim devido à atitude provocadora constante do Diogo.


obrigado pela gargalhada. até vieram lagrimas aos olhos


----------



## Barragon

Olha que outro sem moral. Muito interessante aparecer apenas em situações deste género.


----------



## sotavento

fousga-se que não ha um unico zequinha num raios e coriscus de um unico forum tuga que se meta como moderador que não lhe subam logo os tikes de autismo com a mania que sao chefinhos piko dictatoriais logo á cabeça ... tem la calma que andas a rescuscitar mumias em todo o lado ... é só poeirada. . :cheers:


----------



## fidalgo

tens tu muita moral. 

ate me abstive de comentar o esgoto que houve ha umas semanas neste topico e vens agora dizer que só aparece em situações deste genero.

mas quando critiquei o Diogo há bocado nos assuntos da treta, riste-te

só gostas quando se aponta dedos aos outros? achas-te assim tão intocável?
acorda para a vida. o forum desde que chegaste ao poleiro (foste o primeiro não eleito) que o forum decaiu a olhos vistos. tentaram alertar e ignoraste e gozaste. agora pouco há a fazer. os que davam vida a isto já não têm paciencia de cá vir.
apanha os cacos e sem barulho sff. o maior culpado és tu, e os comparsas


----------



## lmpanp

*YESSSSS! Go fight!*


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Ligaanet said:


> Oh diogo já eu fiz o mesmo nos threads dos Projetos de Lisboa e não andei a pedir uma taça de campeão :lol:


Mas eu pedi uma taça ? Só pedi respeito.

A falta de humildade e de gratidão chega a ser enorme para esse mod, não vale mesmo a pena fazer nada por este fórum, triste ! 

A minha vontade de continuar a participar e colaborar é 0!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Oh barra menos, provocar!? Tens que me dizer onde provoquei!

E sim passei a conversa para aqui não para aparecer, mas por profissionalismo! Não fazia sentido te criticar no tópico do MST!

A tua legitimidade como moderador aqui é muito pouca,


----------



## Barragon

é a tua opinião. Não posso fazer nada contra isso.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Não, não é opinião, são factos. A moderação e respeito de regras deve ser feito seguindo princípios bem claros e não opiniões.

Estive a organizar os tópicos e em nenhum lancei uma provocação. Se tens opinião contrária podes fazer algo, me mostrar onde te provoquei. 

Também tens que me dar provas de que transferi a conversa para aqui "para aparecer"

Ou pessoas que não aparecem e abandonam o fórum "devido as atitudes provocadoras do diogo"

Acho bastante triste um moderador recorrer a mentiras e a opiniões confrontadoras sem r correr a factos


----------



## Barragon

fidalgo said:


> tens tu muita moral.
> 
> ate me abstive de comentar o esgoto que houve ha umas semanas neste topico e vens agora dizer que só aparece em situações deste genero.
> 
> mas quando critiquei o Diogo há bocado nos assuntos da treta, riste-te
> 
> só gostas quando se aponta dedos aos outros? achas-te assim tão intocável?
> acorda para a vida. o forum desde que chegaste ao poleiro (foste o primeiro não eleito) que o forum decaiu a olhos vistos. tentaram alertar e ignoraste e gozaste. agora pouco há a fazer. os que davam vida a isto já não têm paciencia de cá vir.
> apanha os cacos e sem barulho sff. o maior culpado és tu, e os comparsas


O saudosismo é complicado.

Se achas que o fórum ter decaido é consequência direta da minha eleição não eleita em 2005 ou 2006 (antes os moderadores tinham sido todos eleitos claro :lol: apareceram já eleitos) é facto de que não tens consciência das coisas ou é porque queres mesmo provocar. 

Basicamente por não fazer as tuas vontades e te repreender já sou bera.

A verdade fidalgo é que vens cá à mesma, mesmo após estas situações que não concordas ou que te chateia. Tanto tu como o Diogo são indivíduos que contribuem com conteúdos, mas que facilmente entram em discussões com várias pessoas de forma constante por estes não terem a mesma opinião. Por vezes de forma ofensiva e desadequada para um bom ambiente.


----------



## Barragon

DiogoBaptista said:


> Não, não é opinião, são factos. A moderação e respeito de regras deve ser feito seguindo princípios bem claros e não opiniões.
> 
> Estive a organizar os tópicos e em nenhum lancei uma provocação. Se tens opinião contrária podes fazer algo, me mostrar onde te provoquei.
> 
> Também tens que me dar provas de que transferi a conversa para aqui "para aparecer"
> 
> Ou pessoas que não aparecem e abandonam o fórum "devido as atitudes provocadoras do diogo"
> 
> Acho bastante triste um moderador recorrer a mentiras e a opiniões confrontadoras sem r correr a factos


Por não ter concordado contigo em apenas algumas situações que sugeriste provocaste.

As discussões desadequadads que já tiveste com alguns membros facilmente afastam os mesmos.

Transferiste a conversa para aqui para continuar a conversa, quando a mesma já tinha terminado no outro thread.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Apenas uma sugestão para a moderação portuguesa, visite o forum brasileiro e veja o modo de actuação da moderação do mesmo.


----------



## Barragon

A maioria dos outros fóruns já foram visitados e verificado o tipo de moderação dos mesmos. 

O tipo de moderação dos mesmos dependem da quantidade e qualidade dos seus foristas.

Os moderadores têm acesso a variadas situações dos outros fóruns relativamente a moderação e posso afirmar aqui que a moderação no Brasil tem dificuldades em ser consensual.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Está para nascer uma moderação que seja totalmente consensual. Todavia, eu não vejo no forum brasileiro os coros de críticas como vejo aqui, bem pelo contrário. No cômputo geral a moderação brasileira faz-se respeitar e é respeitada pela maioria dos users.

O tipo de moderação influencia a quantidade e a qualidade dos users. Uma moderação mais permissiva vai permitir a entrada de users que não contribuem de forma positiva e afastar outros cujo intuito é debater e criar conteúdo.
Há quase 10 anos que vejo os mesmos users, que continuamente mancham a reputação do fórum português, deambulando por aqui, sem que a moderação tome uma acção verdadeiramente assertiva. Posto isto, esses elementos nefastos fazem o que bem entendem e ainda jogam na cara dos outros a "protecção" de que são alvo.

Para terminar eu quero que entendas isto como uma crítica construtiva, aliás como um voto de confiança da minha parte, uma oportunidade para que vocês revejam a vossa conduta enquanto moderadores, que tenham consciência de que urgem mudanças no fórum português para tentar resgatá-lo do actual marasmo e decadência em que se encontra.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

:applause:

Isso começa pelo respeito de todos por todos, dos mods para quem realmente contribui e tenta ajudar na construção e evolução do fórum. Pelo agradecimento, valorização, discussão normal e assertiva de assuntos estruturantes, sem acusações, sem mentiras, ataques. As críticas são válidas e merecem ser respeitadas e discutidas, é um exercício de comunidade em democracia. Ninguém é mais que ninguém. E os mods devem ter mais responsabilidade, deveres e profissionalismo que normais membros. Mas não é isso que está a acontecer. Com recentes atitudes só estão a afastar quem quer contribuir e participar com conteúdo. Cada vez está pior, cada vez menos pessoas contribuem. Este fórum é cada vez mais um depósito de fotos do flickr e de notícias de jornais. Já pouco se contribui com conteúdo real e único. Ha que repensar tudo.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Barragon

Diogo se tivesses uma atitude construtiva como o paradise era bastante melhor. Vês a diferença que é falar algo sem qualquer ofensa ou provocação? um ótimo exemplo. Mesmo assim continuas a querer provocar ainda mais.

Agradeço as tuas palavras paradise e tomo-as com todo o apreço :applause: vamos concerteza ter em consideração essa sugestão/crítica e tentar ver o que podemos fazer para melhorar esse aspeto em relação aos users nefastos. 

Volto a referir que não é nada simples lidar com algumas situações (incluindo agradar a gregos e troianos) e que estamos a falar de uma ou outra situação em dezenas ou centenas de users.


----------



## lmpanp

*centenas de users*, diz ele, hahahaha!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Centenas, vive num universo paralelo só pode. Era importante fazer um apanhado de quantos users activos existem e de quantos deles são reais contibuidores de conteúdo próprio, a nível nacional e depois a nível regional.

Volto a repetir pela última vez, mostra me onde ves ofensa e provocação da minha última contribuição. Voltas a repetir o mesmo de sempre e nunca mostras factos ou quotes reais das situações como te pedi no último post. 

Se te sentes ofendido ou provocado ent ão alguma coisa está mal contigo mesmo pois nunca o fiz nas minhas últimas contribuições e apenas estou a falar normalmente com respeito e modos

Se ves ofensa e provocação nos meus comentariis é porque não tens o mínimo de compreensão para comigo. Espero que também não vejas isto como ofensa, daqui a pouco não se pode discutir nada sobre sua excelência nem comentar as suas atitudes, ao qual nunca fiz te faltando ao respeito.. 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Contribuinte

Deixem lá a moderação em paz.
Quem é que já não mijou fora do penico por aqui?
Uma interpretação rígida das regras já tinha corrido com metade do pessoal daqui para fora, e se calhar de forma definitiva.
E o que é que isso resolvia?
Não gostam de alguém ignorem.
É assim tão difícil?
Agora andam a chagar o único moderador que tenta ir a todas e deve despender imenso tempo com a sua função e, não menos importante, a contribuir ativamente em variadíssimos tópicos.
E deixem lá a obsessão e vitimização com a porcaria do futebol!


----------



## Barragon

DiogoBaptista said:


> Centenas, vive num universo paralelo só pode. Era importante fazer um apanhado de quantos users activos existem e de quantos deles são reais contibuidores de conteúdo próprio, a nível nacional e depois a nível regional.
> 
> Volto a repetir pela última vez, mostra me onde ves ofensa e provocação da minha última contribuição. Voltas a repetir o mesmo de sempre e nunca mostras factos ou quotes reais das situações como te pedi no último post.
> 
> Se te sentes ofendido ou provocado ent ão alguma coisa está mal contigo mesmo pois nunca o fiz nas minhas últimas contribuições e apenas estou a falar normalmente com respeito e modos
> 
> Se ves ofensa e provocação nos meus comentariis é porque não tens o mínimo de compreensão para comigo. Espero que também não vejas isto como ofensa, daqui a pouco não se pode discutir nada sobre sua excelência nem comentar as suas atitudes, ao qual nunca fiz te faltando ao respeito..
> 
> Cumprimentos!


cumprimentos kay:


----------



## Barragon

Se formos a analisar desde 2003 até hoje devem ter passado mais de 100 users ativos no fórum.


----------



## lmpanp

Contribuinte said:


> Deixem lá a moderação em paz.
> Quem é que já não mijou fora do penico por aqui?
> Uma interpretação rígida das regras já tinha corrido com metade do pessoal daqui para fora, e se calhar de forma definitiva.
> E o que é que isso resolvia?
> Não gostam de alguém ignorem.
> É assim tão difícil?
> Agora andam a chagar o único moderador que tenta ir a todas e deve despender imenso tempo com a sua função e, não menos importante, a contribuir ativamente em variadíssimos tópicos.
> E deixem lá a obsessão e vitimização com a porcaria do futebol!


Plural?? Porquê?? É o Diogo!
:lol:

EDIT: OOOOOPPPPPPPSSSSS, esqueci o Fidalgo…


----------



## Ligaanet

Coitado do Barra que hoje deve ter estado com as orelhas a arder com a malta toda a cair em cima dele :lol:


----------



## Barragon

pois é, estou a precisar de relaxar no meu iate. já me fartei de chorar


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Barragon said:


> pois é, estou a precisar de relaxar no meu iate. já me fartei de chorar


^^^^^^^^

Nomeia -me moderador do forum e as choraminguices terminam da noite para o dia.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fidalgo

Barragon said:


> O saudosismo é complicado.
> 
> Se achas que o fórum ter decaido é consequência direta da minha eleição não eleita em 2005 ou 2006 (antes os moderadores tinham sido todos eleitos claro :lol: apareceram já eleitos) é facto de que não tens consciência das coisas ou é porque queres mesmo provocar.


oh meu caro em 2006 perdeste por cabazada


----------



## Barragon

e então?


----------



## lmpanp

*MODERAÇÃO*
*Moderem lá o Diogo*.

Já passa do aceitável estar em vários tópicos a postar "mudem o nome, mudem o local", tipo
No terminal de cruzeiros de Lisboa:


DiogoBaptista said:


> Mover para *Fluviais e Marítimos*


No do Porto:


DiogoBaptista said:


> Renomear *Terminal de Cruzeiros do Porto de Leixões* e mover para *Fluviais e Marítimos*


Esta conduta é desrespeitosa com os demais que vão aos tópicos à procura de novidades e perdem tempo. Se ainda fosse avulso, mas não!!
Fora de brincadeiras, assim não dá!

*O local para isso é neste tópico, bolas!!!*


----------



## Barragon

Eu é que lhe pedi o serviço e ele desempenhou-o de forma bastante eficaz a 96% praí.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Qual é o teu problema oh Luís! Quando fizeres alguma coisa por este fórum aí sim podes comentar. Que hipocrisia. Nem consegues ver que o que foi feito foi para bem e organização do forum portugues . Vens aqui mais para ler do que para colaborar.

Escolhi usar esse método porque é muito mais rápido e eficaz de fazer o que se pretendia. E para que saibas esses comentários podem ser sempre apagados, o que era o expectável. À procura de novidades e perdes tempo!? Não te apercebeste que as limpeza s estavam a ser feitas ? O trabalho foi feito e os tópicos arrumados ! As coisas já voltaram à sua normalidade. Não te ofendas por tão pouco rapaz.

Tu não me pediste nada barra, nem a mim nem a todos os users que tem despendido e perdido o seu tempo a colaborar voluntariamente para este fórum. Se tudo tivesse limpo e arrumado por quem o deve fazer esta situação toda nem se teria posto.


----------



## Barragon

kay: É verdade Diogo eu não fiz nada e tu fizeste tudo.


----------



## Gorky

O mundo dá muitas voltas...medoooo


----------



## lmpanp

DiogoBaptista said:


> Qual é o teu problema oh Luís! Quando fizeres alguma coisa por este fórum aí sim podes comentar. Que hipocrisia. Nem consegues ver que o que foi feito foi para bem e organização do forum portugues . Vens aqui mais para ler do que para colaborar.
> 
> Escolhi usar esse método porque é muito mais rápido e eficaz de fazer o que se pretendia. E para que saibas esses comentários podem ser sempre apagados, o que era o expectável. À procura de novidades e perdes tempo!? Não te apercebeste que as limpeza s estavam a ser feitas ? O trabalho foi feito e os tópicos arrumados ! As coisas já voltaram à sua normalidade. Não te ofendas por tão pouco rapaz.
> 
> Tu não me pediste nada barra, nem a mim nem a todos os users que tem despendido e perdido o seu tempo a colaborar voluntariamente para este fórum. Se tudo tivesse limpo e arrumado por quem o deve fazer esta situação toda nem se teria posto.


Tu é que tens um problema e é grave.
Só eu Diogo é que trabalho, só eu Diogo é que me importo, só eu Diogo é que sei, só eu Diogo é que faço isto bem…
e ninguém ouse refilar ou negar o que EU DIOGO faço ou quero!
Não vás tratar esse complexo de egocentrismo, não!!

P.S.: O que um usuário faça por aqui, se é ler ou escrever, só ao próprio diz respeito. Não tens o direito de medir os outros! Querer condicionar o que os outros achem ao teu achismo sobre a sua participação é arrogância da pior. O SSC NÃO É TEU É DE TODOS! Queres mandar, faz um fórum teu.

E podes crer, se esta tua novela acontecesse num dos fóruns em que fui moderador já tinhas ido de vela à muito.


----------



## Barragon

o que foste fazer Luis...


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## Contribuinte

O povo é sereno… o povo é sereno… é só fumaça...


----------



## NunoMC

25 de Novembro sempre


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Luis não percas tempo porque eu também não perco mais


----------



## Herrmando

N conhecia este thread... Um achado! :lol:
Barra, louvo-te a paciência!


----------



## ERVATUGA

WHAT?!?!?!?!

O tópico foi criado em 2009 e só agora o achaste?! :lol:


----------



## Herrmando

Vê lá tu bem...


----------



## Herrmando

A sugestão que deixo é encontrar o DanielPortugal e trazê-lo de volta ao forum, deve estar orgulhoso do seu Porto!


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

hno:



ERVATUGA said:


> Daniel_Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em fuga desde Novembro de 2012​


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104575646#post104575646


----------



## Barragon

Talvez tenha sido ele a elevar o Porto a mega hiper portento turístico


----------



## RoadsterRunner

ERVATUGA said:


>


Já se pode voltar a comer pipocas por aqui?

:rofl:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olá boobs :hi:


----------



## lmpanp

RoadsterRunner said:


> Já se pode voltar a comer pipocas por aqui?
> 
> :rofl:


TU só quando puseres as mamonas do teu avatar a pular!


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal da moderação, seria possível eliminar todos os tópicos que estão em _moved_?


----------



## Barragon

onde os há ?


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Barragem do Tua...*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1184

*Projetos e Notícias de Santo Tirso...*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1184

*Matosinhos - Terminal de Cruzeiros em Leixões...*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1186

*Radares de controlo de velocidade vão ser colocados em 21 pontos...*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1190

*Lisboa - Novo Terminal de Cruzeiros em Santa Apolónia...*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1190&order=desc&page=2

*Palmela / Setúbal / Sesimbra | Ciclop7 (rede de ciclovias)...*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1190&order=desc&page=3


----------



## Barragon

Agradeço ERVA kay: já vi o que se passou. Foram threads que mudaram de subfórum para se fundirem com outros. Ficaram assim por isso e não reparei.


----------



## ERVATUGA

De nada kay: Ainda existem outros, meto aqui outro dia


----------



## lmpanp




----------



## ERVATUGA

:lol:


----------



## lmpanp

Porque não tirar o Portugal Photo Contest da página inicial e pô-lo nas calendas do "Café"?
Ninguém vai contestar um Contest de teias de aranha.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Too big to fail :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Está em processo de alteração.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pessoal da moderação e utilizadores, o que acham da criação de um tópico nos projetos para seguir a novela do novo Rossio em Aveiro?


----------



## Barragon

Acho que é relevante dado a grande discussão :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pensei o mesmo :yes: Vou tratar disso, depois podes mudar a conversação para lá barra?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Done aqui:

*Aveiro | Requalificação do Rossio: *https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2211566

Barra, quando poderes faz a transferência do post 874 até o 891 dos projetos de Aveiro para o tópico acima ^^ 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594682&page=44

Desde já obrigado :cheers:


----------



## Barragon

je pense que já tá


----------



## ERVATUGA

Pensas bem :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Barra, penso que seria melhor modificar a denominação do tópico sobre a Sé do Porto.

*Porto - Sé Catedral* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248424

Se metes fotos do bairro já não é sobre a Catedral.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Ou então fazemos dois...

*Porto - Sé Catedral

Porto - Bairro da Sé*


----------



## Barragon

Porto - Sé?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Para mim tudo bem, mas existem tópicos no fórum só sobre as respetivas Catedrais...

Braga...

*Sé Catedral de Braga*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270802

Coimbra...

*Coimbra - Sé Nova e Sé Velha*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391807

Évora...

*Sé Catedral de Évora*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=268106

Só a de Lisboa é que tem a freguesia também...

*Lisboa - Madalena e Sé Catedral*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686158


----------



## Barragon

Deixa estar assim :yes:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Oh Erva! Estás a roubar trabalho do Barra, mas que oportunismo vem a ser este? Como te atreves ! :troll:


----------



## lmpanp

:hahaha:
Essa agora foi ataque de ciúmes ou de inveja?

A sério:
Não tem nada que ver com teres ou não boas ideias e fazeres um bom serviço ao fórum, é a diferença no trato.
Enquanto o Erva propõe, conversa e aceita negativas sendo simpático, tu és tipo mandão, não aceitas pareceres divergentes chegando a mostras-te aborrecido com bocas, o que deixa a sensação que tens o fórum como se este tivesse de estar sob as tuas vontades.

Cabe só a ti alterar a forma de estar e dares o contributo que todos agradecemos.


----------



## Barragon

Luís és um santo


----------



## toniho

DiogoBaptista said:


> Esperem lá, o ERVA é MOD? Isto já parece as nomeações do PS :dead:
> Sempre soube que este forum de democrático tinha muito pouco.


Onde é que alguma leste que o forum era ou tinha intencoes de ser democratico?
Os moderadores podem ter muito defeitos (ja estou farto de os dizer), mas nunca me parece que alguma vez prometeram eleicoes para moderador.

Parabens Erva! Ve la se nao fazes o forum explodir de vez.


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay:


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> é encher aquilo :yes:





ERVATUGA said:


> Vai encher com certeza :yes:


----------



## lmpanp

*BARRAGON:*

1: Onde anda o Boaz?
2: Onde anda o Gouveia?
3: Como anda o Erva como mod.? Já fez _merde_ ou safa-se?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

não me admirava nada ver o lmpanp como próximo mod..


----------



## Barragon

Andam por aí ... mandei o ERVA atrás deles como detetive.

Agora só está com trabalhos de estagiário. Vai-me buscar um café, etc. Ele gosta, diz que assim já pode ir trabalhar para o café central da porcalhota.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

^^
:rofl:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

DiogoBaptista said:


> não me admirava nada ver o lmpanp como próximo mod..


Queres que o homem fique com mais cabelos brancos. :lol:

Uma escolha interessante para moderador seria o SR-71. Esse não era preciso estagiar. :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

DiogoBaptista said:


> não me admirava nada ver o lmpanp como próximo mod..


Tás doido!!
Não me desejes mal assim, caramba!


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olha que não é assim tão mal! Logo no princípio recebi uma carta que me dá 50% de desconto na escolha de um destes...

- Porsche 911
- Mercedes-AMG GT
- Jaguar F-Type
- Aston Martin DB11


----------



## Barragon

ERVA vais ter uma infração por dares informações privadas à CMTV aka lmpamp


----------



## SR-71

paradise at Tagus said:


> Uma escolha interessante para moderador seria o SR-71. Esse não era preciso estagiar. :lol:


Não posso.


----------



## Ligaanet

Erva torna-se moderador e isto acontece:


Casusa said:


> A 2ª Circular, no sentido Benfica Aeroporto, entre Benfica e a Repsol do Estádio da Luz, junto ao separador central parece ter levado uma aspiradela e *um corte de vegetação*, parece.


Coincidência? Huuum.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Barragon said:


> ERVA vais ter uma infração por dares informações privadas à CMTV aka lmpamp


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Erva, usa os teus novos poderes de moderador :lol: e fecha o thread das legislativas. daqui a pouco faz um mês e o mesmo ainda se mantém aberto.


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay:

P.S: Obrigado a ti e ao luis pela grande gargalhada que tive ao ler os vossos últimos comentários no tópico em questão


----------



## 51-51-HT...

^^^^^^:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

O Erva é agora moderador :lol::lol::lol::lol:, a moderação fumou erva de mais, que grande Ervadose que apanharam.


Não se esqueçam para a próxima MOCA que apanharem me nomearem a mim para moderador.


----------



## Barragon

ficaste em segundo lugar matrícula


----------



## 51-51-HT...

^^ então está quase... Tambem ao numero de membros que tem o forum, no prazo de 15 anos vai tocar a todos serem moderadores.


----------



## lmpanp

Tira o cavalinho da chuva, matrícula!
As mocas fizeram o *Erva* agarradinho, jamais vai destituir-se de moderador.
:lol:

Próximo mod só o *Boaz* (_King of Madeira Paradise [and Ronaldo's statue with prominent pirilau fan] who is recognized and loved by all SSC islanders_).
:yes:


----------



## Barragon

51-51-HT... said:


> ^^ então está quase... Tambem ao numero de membros que tem o forum, no prazo de 15 anos vai tocar a todos serem moderadores.


epá matrícula o que é que andas a beber que estás a ficar bastante engraçado. Parabéns!


----------



## lmpanp

Já que já temos o moderador da erva, também se poderia elevar o matrícula a moderador das graças.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Ou dos números...








*-*







*-*


----------



## lmpanp

É nisso em que andas a perder tempo, hem Sr. Erva!?
Ó homem, Vossa pouca Exa. agora é moderador, comporte-se e vá trabalhar!
É isso que os subscritores deste espaço esperam de si.


----------



## ERVATUGA

:|


----------



## 51-51-HT...

ERVATUGA said:


> Ou dos números...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-*




Lindo... Obrigado!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERVATUGA

kay:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Sugiro que imediatamente se pense numa estruturação do tópico Politica, que seja exclusivamente para politica portuguesa e que seja separado por períodos governativos ou por anos.


----------



## Barragon

por periodos governativos é boa opção... assim como separar para política europeia?


----------



## Barragon

Diogo o que sugerias?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Politica internacional um tópico à parte do nacional, politica europeia deveria ter um tópico só dedicado à União Europeia e todas as suas estruturas.


----------



## RuiG21

O da UE já existe penso eu.
Política Internacional é discutida mais ou menos no Notícias do Mundo. Se calhar mais vale mudar é o nome do tópico mas parece-me bem.

E os assuntos mais concorridos têm tópico próprio. Está bem assim.


----------



## Barragon

Então que tópicos poderiam ser juntados e/ou mudado o nome?


----------



## fidalgo

DiogoBaptista said:


> Politica internacional um tópico à parte do nacional, politica europeia deveria ter um tópico só dedicado à União Europeia e todas as suas estruturas.


eles existem. se calhar não sabias era que existiam, mas tb não és o unico, a ler o que aqui vai

o RuiG já explicou o primeiro
o segundo, o "thread sobre a europa" não serve?
se precisas de um titulo claro e objetivo, ... : "União Europeia: notícias e actualidade sobre a política comunitária" isto na pagina 2.

mais obvio não pode ser


----------



## paradise at Tagus

RuiG21 said:


> O da UE já existe penso eu.
> Política Internacional é discutida mais ou menos no Notícias do Mundo. Se calhar mais vale mudar é o nome do tópico mas parece-me bem.
> 
> E os assuntos mais concorridos têm tópico próprio. Está bem assim.


concordo

uma sugestão para um novo nome para o thread: Observatório do Mundo


----------



## Barragon

alguns desses a colocar em sticky?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

por mim podem ser os dois. se alguém se opuser, então coloquem o thread da UE em sticky.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Optimo então, faço a minha sugestão de renomear o Politica dividindo por períodos governativos.


----------



## toniho

Sempre foi pratica os topicos "gerais" de politica e economia serem para os respetivos temas a nivel nacional e depois discutir-se o resto do mundo nos topicos respectivos.
Dividir por periodos governativos? Acabou-se os topicos grandes por anos (porque antigamente o forum assim o exigia em termos tecnicos) e agora vai-se andar a dividir topicos so porque sim? Se alguem quiser por uma noticia sobre o Durao vai ter que andar a procurar no topicos relativos a esse governo? Nao se vai ver nada o que vai acontecer.


----------



## fidalgo

^^ isso nem dava porque os topicos passados ficavam a cadeado


----------



## lmpanp

Tanto quanto um ser facto e o outro utopia.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Barragon said:


> Aqui pavle
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832940&page=258


Muito obrigado Barra!



jpfg said:


> É a tua primeira visita?! Como és participante assíduo por aqui, por acaso pensei que já conhecesses a cidade.


É. Embora conheço o pais e estou apaixonado por ele há muitos anos, eu só conheço a região Norte mesmo. Há duas semanas eu estive pela sexta vez no Porto, cidade que conheço quase tão bem como Madri :lol: Olhando do Porto para cima eu também conheço todas as cidades históricas perto da costa.


----------



## jpfg

Pavlemadrid said:


> Muito obrigado Barra!
> 
> 
> É. Embora conheço o pais e estou apaixonado por ele há muitos anos, eu só conheço a região Norte mesmo. Há duas semanas eu estive pela sexta vez no Porto, cidade que conheço quase tão bem como Madri :lol: Olhando do Porto para cima eu também conheço todas as cidades históricas perto da costa.


Confesso que pensava que conhecesses bem Lisboa! Agora é que me surpreendeste! Espero que gostes da cidade!


----------



## alentejolover

Falta conhecer o Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## DiogoBaptista

alentejolover said:


> Falta conhecer o Alentejo e Algarve


E Centro e Ilhas não faltam?


----------



## lmpanp

Para o *alentejolover* o país resume-se ás bordas além-tejo.
O homem é mouro!
:lol:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Uma resposta pfvr 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165413778&postcount=12548


----------



## alentejolover

lmpanp said:


> O homem é mouro!
> :lol:


Com muito gosto :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

*ONDE ANDA A MALTA?*
Isto anda parado!

Para combater as ausências,
*SUGIRO:*

Que seja instaurado um regime de "picar o ponto", de tal forma concebido que aqueles que cá não apareçam por uns tempos sejam penalizados com uma suspensão e coima em prol da convivência.

*Por exemplo:*
A cada três dias de ausência não avisada no thread PICAR O PONTO a criar para o efeito = 1 dia de suspensão impeditiva de login.

A cada nove dias de ausência não avisada no thread PICAR O PONTO a criar para o efeito = 3 dias de suspensão impeditiva de login acrescida de coima de 3€ que financiará almoçaradas do SSC.

E assim sucessivamente!


----------



## Barragon

era melhor se fosse positivo...

quem picasse o ponto bem ganhava logo um vale de picagem do ponto na passerelle ou no palace


----------



## ERVATUGA

Ou então um cheque participação como temos barra.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

só de te ouvir lmpanp já preciso de um mês de férias


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Querem o forum mais activo, metam novamente o thread futebol, para falar dos roubos a favor da lapionagem/toupeirada e um thread que se fale de sexo e pornografia.:banana:


----------



## lmpanp

DiogoBaptista said:


> só de te ouvir lmpanp já preciso de um mês de férias


Que mau!!!! Que rude!!!! Que falta de chá!!!!
Acabaste de enterrar o meu voto para vires a ser moderador.
:slap:



51-51-HT... said:


> Querem o forum mais activo, metam novamente o thread futebol, para falar dos roubos a favor da lapionagem/toupeirada e um thread que se fale de sexo e pornografia.:banana:


Acabaste de ganhar o cargo de *desméritíssimo imoderador*.
epper:


----------



## ERVATUGA

51-51-HT... said:


> Querem o forum mais activo, metam novamente o thread futebol, para falar dos roubos a favor da lapionagem/toupeirada e um thread que se fale de sexo e pornografia.:banana:


Um comentário para fazer fugir as mulheres do fórum :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

As nossas mulheres não são de fugir!


----------



## Barragon

temos aí umas barbudas


----------



## ERVATUGA

Olha que as barbudas como tu dizes não vão gostar :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

Preocupado!?
Vai é reservar camarote para veres o Barragon ser corrido a chicote pelas nossas valentes amazonas.


----------



## Barragon




----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## DiogoBaptista

onde se está a discutir o caso da Cláudia Simões?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Passou despercebida no fórum.


----------



## Barragon

de certeza que há um thread mais adequado para a rapariga


----------



## Ligaanet

Quem?


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

https://www.jn.pt/justica/claudia-simoes-pedi-lhe-para-me-sentar-no-banco-respondeu-me-que-era-no-chao-11738740.html


----------



## Ligaanet

Ah essa, tenho mais pena do motorista que levou sem ter culpa, *por estar a fazer o seu trabalho*, do que dessa mulher que já tem antecedentes e que de cada vez que conta a sua história altera alguma coisa, além de claro usar a carta do racismo para se defender (como já é costume).


----------



## DiogoBaptista

se mostrassem o video todo sem cortes e manipulações para validarem o discurso que estão atentar passar era bem melhor, aqui deixo para todos:

condeno também os policias por a terem agredido após a sua detenção, perderam a razão que poderiam ter.


----------



## Ligaanet

Eu até já meto em dúvida a suposta agressão dos polícias tendo em conta que ela até mentiu em relação ao que se passou na interação inicial.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

ERVA podes fazer uma limpeza das mensagens relacionadas com a ZER Lisboa?

Obrigado


----------



## Barragon

onde?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

ficaram distribuidas em algums topicos na secção de lisboa


----------



## lmpanp

DiogoBaptista said:


> se mostrassem o video todo sem cortes e manipulações para validarem o discurso que estão atentar passar era bem melhor, aqui deixo para todos:
> 
> condeno também os policias por a terem agredido após a sua detenção, perderam a razão que poderiam ter.





Ligaanet said:


> Eu até já meto em dúvida a suposta agressão dos polícias tendo em conta que ela até mentiu em relação ao que se passou na interação inicial.


Vi o vídeo!
Primeiro que tudo lastimável a situação.
Um polícia nunca deveria estar só como neste caso em que o agente se vê "grego" em manter a mulher que claramente resistiu e mordeu-o várias vezes, incluso ouve-se, creio que a pessoa que filmava e que tem sotaque africano, a dizer a outro que ela estava a morder o polícia, o que o comprova.
Parece uma cena de imobilização de luta greco-romana em que o agente não usa de força excessiva em algum momento, só rebola à vontade da avantajada freguesa enquanto esperava o tardio apoio de carro de patrulha.

Se ouve agressão ela não foi praticada ali nem por aquele agente de paciência infinita.
Sinceramente, sendo eu uma pessoa calma e até conhecido por tentar acalmar situações à minha volta, não sei se me aguentava e não lhe enfiava um sopapo para parar de resistir. Então morder, arrrrfff!

É claro que o aproveitamento político com o racismo da praxe pelos de sempre não podia deixar de existir.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

O aproveitamento foi tanto que o SOS Racismo sugeriu para que ninguém fizesse depoimentos que pusessem em causa a senhora, foi tanto que o video foi cortado e colocado a parte em que beneficiasse a senhora como a vitima. A manipulação foi real.

O que aconteceu depois da detenção é que ninguém sabe, talvez houve de facto agressões reais e injustificadas, a senhora ficou desfigurada.


----------



## Ligaanet

Quanto à questão da agressão depois de ela ter sido levada pela polícia só tenho a dizer o seguinte: experimenta cair de cara ao chão e vê se não ficas no mesmo estado. Olha que já fiquei muitíssimas vezes com ferimentos parecidos um pouco por todo o corpo e não foi propriamente por um polícia me vir dar com um cassetete na chicha.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

trus trus

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1851184&page=24


----------



## DiogoBaptista

porque nao passam o topico das marinas para a secção dos fluviais?


----------



## lmpanp

Talvez porque hajam marinas oceânicas, será?
As de Cascais e Oeiras são umas delas.

E que sirvam eminentemente para embarcações que deambulam os mares, será x 2?


----------



## Barragon

pensei que estava :dunno: 

Afinal havia dois threads. Já está fundido.


----------



## lmpanp

Ligaanet said:


> Quanto à questão da agressão depois de ela ter sido levada pela polícia só tenho a dizer o seguinte: experimenta cair de cara ao chão e vê se não ficas no mesmo estado. Olha que já fiquei muitíssimas vezes com ferimentos parecidos um pouco por todo o corpo e não foi propriamente por um polícia me vir dar com um cassetete na chicha.


Epá agora fiquei preocupado.
Tens problemas de equilíbrio ou é das bebedeiras?


----------



## SR-71

Será viável pegar nas dezenas de projectos de obras públicas da Região Autónoma da Madeira presentes neste tópico e separá-los em tópicos dedicados sempre e quando a dimensão e importância justificar?

Por exemplo, existe este tópico no sub-fórum das rodovias sem uso algum desde o ano 2017.

É que o meu OCD é fodido :lol:


----------



## hawksfnc

Penso que tirar os projectos do sub-fórum das Ilhas vai fazer com que estes tópicos fiquem demasiado dispersos pelo restante fórum e acabam por se perder no tempo e no espaço. Por exemplo, acho que é a 1ª vez que vejo esse tópico no sub-fórum das rodovias 

A minha opinião é que é melhor manter a autonomia das ilhas e termos os nossos tópicos todos organizadinhos geograficamente mesmo que seja uma misturada de assuntos. Separar pelas 3 ou 4 maiores obras é uma possibilidade.


----------



## SR-71

^^

Não é tirar do sub-fórum das ilhas: é criar tópicos nesse sub-fórum de projectos importantes (exemplos o novo hospital ou o Hotel Savoy Palace) ao invés de estar tudo misturado nas Obras Públicas.

Também não é muita coisa: é o "Projeto de Ampliação do Aproveitamento Hidroelétrico da Calheta", as tais obras rodoviárias (que seria preciso ver onde e como seria colocado, havendo também a hipótese de simplesmente passar o velho Projectos Rodoviários no Arquipélago da Madeira para o sub-fórum das ilhas (sei lá) e alguma que outra coisa (a futura ampliação da Pontinha/Porto do Funchal merece destaque ou tópico próprio).

Felizmente e pelos vistos a região não precisa de muitas mais obras públicas no futuro.


----------



## Barragon

Sim. Sempre que o projeto for considerável é só pedir a moderação para mover as notícias e colocar num novo tópico. 

Fazes um novo thread e pedes a alguém da moderação para mover alguns posts do outro thread que está tudo misturado para esse novo.

Isso acontece por exemplos nos projetos de lisboa e porto.


----------



## Barragon

relativamente ao thread das rodovias... queres que o passe para os projetos das ilhas? não há lá já alguns rodoviários mais específicos dentro dos projetos das ilhas?


----------



## hawksfnc

SR-71 said:


> ^^
> 
> Não é tirar do sub-fórum das ilhas: é criar tópicos nesse sub-fórum de projectos importantes (exemplos o novo hospital ou o Hotel Savoy Palace) ao invés de estar tudo misturado nas Obras Públicas.
> 
> Também não é muita coisa: é o "Projeto de Ampliação do Aproveitamento Hidroelétrico da Calheta", as tais obras rodoviárias (que seria preciso ver onde e como seria colocado, havendo também a hipótese de simplesmente passar o velho Projectos Rodoviários no Arquipélago da Madeira para o sub-fórum das ilhas (sei lá) e alguma que outra coisa (a futura ampliação da Pontinha/Porto do Funchal merece destaque ou tópico próprio).
> 
> Felizmente e pelos vistos a região não precisa de muitas mais obras públicas no futuro.


Sim, isso concordo. Tinha percebido que querias algo semelhante ao Projectos Rodoviários no Arquipélago da Madeira, integrado nos fóruns "nacionais" para dar mais visibilidade.

Concordo com esses tópicos, eventualmente também um para as obras nas ribeiras que ainda deverão levar alguns meses/anos e dá para fazer um seguimento mais específico às consequências do 20 de Fevereiro.

Tirando a ampliação da Pontinha, de futuro só vejo o projecto do novo aeroporto da Madeira :nuts:


----------



## SR-71

Barragon said:


> Sim. Sempre que o projeto for considerável é só pedir a moderação para mover as notícias e colocar num novo tópico.
> 
> Fazes um novo thread e pedes a alguém da moderação para mover alguns posts do outro thread que está tudo misturado para esse novo.
> 
> Isso acontece por exemplos nos projetos de lisboa e porto.


OK. *Se toda a gente estiver de acordo* se pode tratar disso nos próximos dias.



Barragon said:


> relativamente ao thread das rodovias... queres que o passe para os projetos das ilhas? não há lá já alguns rodoviários mais específicos dentro dos projetos das ilhas?


Tenho ideia de que não existe nada disso (ao menos em relação ao Arquipélago da Madeira) no sub-fórum das ilhas. Vou verificar...



hawksfnc said:


> Sim, isso concordo. Tinha percebido que querias algo semelhante ao Projectos Rodoviários no Arquipélago da Madeira, integrado nos fóruns "nacionais" para dar mais visibilidade.


Peço desculpa, lapso meu 



hawksfnc said:


> Concordo com esses tópicos, eventualmente também um para as obras nas ribeiras que ainda deverão levar alguns meses/anos e dá para fazer um seguimento mais específico às consequências do 20 de Fevereiro.


Não tinha pensado nesse e noutros assuntos 



hawksfnc said:


> Tirando a ampliação da Pontinha, de futuro só vejo o projecto do novo aeroporto da Madeira :nuts:


What :nuts: ?


----------



## DiogoBaptista




----------



## Barragon

:yes:


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Onde posso colocar um post ou thread sobre um projeto para Rio Tinto, visto que nem Gondomar nem Rio Tinto tem o thread projetos/noticias.????


----------



## RuiG21

^^Projetos e Notícias do PORTO.


----------



## fidalgo

cria


----------



## Barragon

Vou juntar vários threads de projectos separados de gondomar e rio tinto.. e crio um só para o concelho.

Aqui está meu lindo matrícula 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=495248&page=12


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> Aqui está meu lindo matrícula :heart:


*WTF!?*


----------



## lmpanp

O que é que os *Teleféricos* fazem no sub-fórum *Fluviais e Marítimos*?
Asneirando, olhem que mais perto estão do sub-fórum da *Aviação*!


----------



## Barragon

então onde?


----------



## lmpanp

Lógicamente seria nos "Terrestres" se houvesse.
Assim, dado que os "terrestres" se dividem entre os thread "*Rodovias* e "*Ferrovias*", o mais lógico será serem *incluídos nas "Ferrovias*", até porque é uma tecnologia com cabos, que apesar das diferenças acaba por ser utilizada nos elevadores (como, por exemplo, nos de Lisboa e Nazaré) que são um sistema de cremalheira… e metálica (só lhes faltam os carris).


----------



## Barragon

concordo


----------



## DiogoBaptista

adicionem Continental Rail ao titulo

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2038003&page=15


----------



## Barragon

já está confirmado?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

na discussão já está confirmadissimo


----------



## Ligaanet

Bem e pelos vistos o site vai ser todo migrado :cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Sim. Acompanhar aqui:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2254260


----------



## Barragon

vamos para o *xenforo*


----------



## paradise at Tagus

finalmente vai ser feita a migração do bolorento vBulletin.


----------



## lmpanp

*The great Skyscrapercity migration!*


----------



## KRX_69

^^ Mas isso não é a pagar?
Outra coisa, porque é que em alguns user não aparece o avatar?


----------



## Barragon

já devem estar a ser feitas algumas coisas.


----------



## lmpanp

KRX_69 said:


> ^^ Mas isso não é a pagar?


A publicidade paga, ou pensas que isto não é uma mina de ouro?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

lmpanp said:


> *The great Skyscrapercity migration!*


Já não era sem tempo :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

Ao menos terá um ar mais moderno e limpo!
Para a limpeza ser completa só falta cortares essa barba de homem das cavernas e renovares o avatar!
:lol:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

^^'tá cheia de coronavirus :lol:


----------



## KRX_69

:lol:


----------



## andrevasc

Olá a Todos, obrigado pela companhia e pela vossa contribuição aqui neste site.
espero igualmente retribuir um pouco!

Prazer, sou André!


----------



## Barragon

Benvindo André ! Estás em França?


----------



## andrevasc

Sim, estou "preso" em Paris.


----------



## andrevasc

Há algum grupo de discussão sobre Luanda ? Não consegui encontrar.


----------



## Barragon

Há uma discussão sobre Angola aqui no fórum português:









Angola


Mota-Engil Engenharia integra o consórcio da maior obra de Luanda Angola Angola, oficialmente República de Angola, é um país da costa ocidental da África, cujo território principal é limitado a norte e a nordeste pela República Democrática do Congo, a leste pela Zâmbia, a sul pela Namíbia...




www.skyscrapercity.com





E há o subfórum de Angola com Luanda lá no meio:









Angola


test




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## lmpanp

Sugiro que o Paradise at Tagus seja declarado traidor do SSC tuga!
Ele farta-se de postar coisas engraçadas lá no fórum dos brazucas e aqui népias.
É vê-lo quase todo o santo dia nesse desiderato só para ganhar likes e tentar ser escolhido como o "Forista Estrangeiro do Ano". Até mete nojo o vendido, acreditem!!
E nós aqui sem direito a nada!

Asim proponho:
Que seja declarado Traíra, que seja recambiado para o SSC Brasil com inscrição de forista brasuca e anulada a de forista tuga, que lhe seja retirado do nick o "Tagus" e posto o "Favela" (ficando: *Paradise at Favela*) e que o seu avatar personificado doravante se apresente de cabeça para baixo.

E nem falei no thread BR "Barba e Cabelo"……………

i-m-p-e-r-d-o-á-v-e-l


----------



## Fern

Se isso o faz feliz porque haveríamos de o punir?


----------



## lmpanp

Andam muito amorosos com tantos agradecimentos.
Que será que perdi na minha ausência?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

ter tanto tempo livre está a fazer mesmo bem a alguns, que andam empenhados nos seus projectos


----------



## Barragon

e o Luís fez anos parabéns!


----------



## lmpanp




----------



## paradise at Tagus

lol


----------



## DIOGO_COSTA

Para que serve o botaozinho "follow" quando se clica no nome de um utilizador?
Se eu clicar nele recebo notificações sempre que o utilizador em questão postar algo, é isso?


----------



## Barragon

experimenta.


----------



## jpfg

Pq é que o user Eric foi banido?


----------



## DIOGO_COSTA

Esse não é aquele que aqui há tempos andou a picar tudo o que era direita no das presidenciais?


----------



## Fern

jpfg said:


> Pq é que o user Eric foi banido?


Provocações em diversos threads (muitas já apagadas).


----------



## DiogoBaptista

@Barragon sugiro a urgente reformulação dos tópicos e a uniformização do tópico Porto Projectos e Noticias com a criação de um Projetos e Renders como existe em Lisboa de forma a separar as noticias comuns da discussão real de projectos.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Barragon

Boa ideia. Realmente está junto.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Barragon said:


> Boa ideia. Realmente está junto.


E criando um novo para as noticias do Porto

Obrigado pelo cuidado Barra! 😎


----------



## Barragon

às vezes chega-se a um ponto em que o thread original começa a precisar de outra coisa.

de qualquer forma havia 87 threads antigos de notícias do porto com poucos posts


----------



## DiogoBaptista

foi tudo fundido/apagado?


----------



## Barragon

fundido


----------



## DIOGO_COSTA

Tenho uma questão em relação ao report, se um determinado user apresentar dois posts num mesmo dia por e ambos no mesmo tópico por exemplo, com conteúdo ofensivo idêntico (ou seja o mesmo insulto), devemos reportar ambos os posts ou basta por exemplo, reportar apenas um e fazer menção no report de que existe outro post no mesmo tópico e no mesmo dia, com conteúdo ofensivo idêntico? Obrigado.


----------



## Barragon

basta um report, referindo que há mais posts complicados.


----------



## mister B

@Barragon, sugiro que seja criada uma secção própria separada do norte, no forum português para o distrito de Braga à semelhança do Porto ou Lisboa de forma a que fique mais organizado, intuitivo de forma a dar visibilidade a esta zona que mantém uma participação elevada e gera conteúdos destacadamente continuamente neste forum, também como forma de potenciar ainda mais a utilização do forum de utilizadores desta zona que é das mais povoadas e dinâmicas do país


----------



## Barragon

Braga está relativamente bem inserida a nível do norte, especialmente porque a àrea metropolitana de Braga são vários concelhos do Minho.

Não irá ter mais visibilidade por estar separada.

Estás a falar de separar o Minho de Trás-os-Montes? 

No fórum do Porto também tens o Tâmega e Sousa que faz parte do Norte, mas que, fazendo parte do distrito do Porto ficou por lá.


----------



## mister B

O que sugeri é um sub forum Braga Imagens e Braga projectos no forum português à semelhança do que existe para Porto e Lisboa, para o distrito de Braga, de forma a refletir a participação e actividade dos usuários desta zona.


----------



## Barragon

Isso é um pouco exagerado.

Para Lisboa é toda a AML com variados concelhos da margem norte e sul. Para o Porto é a AMP mais o Distrito do Porto.

Para Braga seria o concelho? não faz sentido.

Neste momento acho que o movimento na zona do Norte Projetos até está bem adequado e a visibilidade até é maior pois visitantes de todo o norte ao verem a sua zona também vêm a zona de Braga.


----------



## mister B

Barragon said:


> Isso é um pouco exagerado.
> 
> Para Lisboa é toda a AML com variados concelhos da margem norte e sul. Para o Porto é a AMP mais o Distrito do Porto.
> 
> Para Braga seria o concelho? não faz sentido.
> 
> Neste momento acho que o movimento na zona do Norte Projetos até está bem adequado e a visibilidade até é maior pois visitantes de todo o norte ao verem a sua zona também vêm a zona de Braga.


Para o subforum Braga o distrito de Braga, tal como acontece com Lisboa e Porto, não sugeri apenas para o município nem faria sentido.
Uma vez que o distrito de Braga tem bastantes utilizadores e actividade parece me que seria justo ter um sub forum próprio, de forma a tornar esta secção mais organizada.


----------



## Barragon

acho que está adequado como está atualmente. os projectos de Braga estão tão participados como os de coimbra e não vamos tirar do centro.


----------



## lmpanp

Barra, posso criar um thread onde a malta possa ir desancar no Barragon?


----------



## Barragon

já existem 12 praí


----------



## lmpanp

Mas a ideia é este ser nominal e condensatório.
Adepois expulsas quem vá aos outros baixar-te o sarrafo.
Estás a ver o alcance?


----------



## Barragon

já estou a esfregar as mões


----------



## mister B

Barragon said:


> acho que está adequado como está atualmente. os projectos de Braga estão tão participados como os de coimbra e não vamos tirar do centro.


Os distrito de Braga tem significativamente mais actividade do que qualquer um dos que não tem sub forum próprio, refletindo dessa forma também a realidade demográfica e dinâmica económica da região no terreno.


----------



## Barragon

Atualmente até em Évora tens mais posts no último mês que Braga.


----------



## lmpanp

Eu também quero abrir um lá para a minha aldeia.
É que os meus cabrestos deram à estampa três cabritos e a populaçon aumentou…
… pelo menos até à Páscoa.


----------



## mister B

Barragon said:


> Atualmente até em Évora tens mais posts no último mês que Braga.


Okey, já percebi que a tua abertura para isso é zero.
Eu nunca falei em um sub forum para o município de Braga, mas sim para os tópicos do distrito de Braga.
Esse tipo de análise das métricas não deve obviamente ser feitas por um período tão curto pois são altamente variáveis, nem por um determinado tópico quando estou a sugerir agregar todos de determinada região.


----------



## Barragon

neste momento não acredito que haja movimento suficiente para essa separação, assim como acredito que é benefico que o distrito de braga continue junto do alto minho e trás os montes.


----------



## lmpanp

E ao que eu quero nem uma resposta?
Porra, olha o desprezo!
Já viste bem a minha cara? Acho que não!


----------



## Barragon

também vais fazer birrinha e atirar a braçadeira de capitão ao chão?


----------



## lmpanp

Ah seu desgraçado!
Mando é darem-te um tratamento especial made in BK.
Põe-te experto!


----------



## alentejolover

@Barragon podes completar o titulo do thread do Trevo com Trevo - Transportes Rodoviários de Évora ?


----------



## Barragon

boa sugestão


----------



## DiogoBaptista

@Barragon peço intervenção da moderação para avaliar e punir a ofensa seguinte:
(originalmente assim escrita)


Gorky said:


> Valida é a tua deficiência....


----------



## Gorky

DiogoBaptista said:


> @Barragon peço intervenção da moderação para avaliar e punir a ofensa seguinte:
> (originalmente assim escrita)


Como assim?! Coloca a frase completa


----------



## Barragon

parecia mais um AVC


----------



## Oponopono

Ha assim tanta diferenca?


----------



## Barragon

depende do árabe


----------



## lmpanp

توقف عن لعب القرف! إذا لم تقم بإنهاء هذا القرف عن شخصيتي النبيلة ، ما زلت أفقدك عقلك! انظر ، لدي بعض القنابل النووية اللطيفة للعب بها.


----------



## Barragon

خذ هذه القنابل وضعها جيدًا في المكان الذي لا تظهر فيه الشمس ، كما كان يقول الشاعر العربي الشهير بن البطومة.


----------



## lmpanp

شعر ابن البطومة بالاشمئزاز لأنه اضطر إلى الزقزقة على ميوله من حشو الكهوف ، تحت ألم الرجم حتى الموت. لقد كان رجلاً فقيرًا لديه طريقة ما في الكتابة! أنا القائد العظيم ، لا يضاهي إلا علاء الدين !! احترام!


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Gostaria que a prezada moderação me informasse o porquê de um forista histórico aqui no fórum como eu, está impedido de comentar no thread do novo El Corte Inglês do Porto!!!

Obrigado.


----------



## Barragon

porque o El corte inglés é do Porto e vocemessê é de Rio Tinto


----------



## BrunoTins

Enquanto isso no SSC-BR

Usuário(s) : @Romaria
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo: Contas Múltiplas ( @Paulo_1984, @Sérgio36, @Labaredas )


----------



## lmpanp

🤣 O *Romaria* é tipo um carrapato que se pega sem controlo!


----------



## alentejolover

Que comparação mais infeliz...dass


----------



## lmpanp

Bom, não foi minha intenção ser infeliz mas sim figurativo.
Sei, sei que o inferno está cheio de boas intenções e já tenho o destino marcado!
Editei.


----------



## BrunoTins

Primeiro foi o Diogo e agora o Romaria....

Os tugas que se cuidem ao ir comentar nos threads brasileiros. lol


----------



## Barragon

@BrunoTins ele já tinha ido lá fazer asneira e já tinha sido banido lá. Agora voltou para lá não posso fazer nada.


----------



## lmpanp

Volta e meia passo temporadas no fórum brasileiro e nunca tive problemas.
Tão só uma questão de saber que se está na casa dos outros e que se tem de respeitar.

É como a tal máxima hoje tão esquecida, até por quem imigra para outros países:
Em Roma sê romano!


----------



## Koloth_II

lmpanp said:


> Volta e meia passo temporadas no fórum brasileiro e nunca tive problemas.
> Tão só uma questão de saber que se está na casa dos outros e que se tem de respeitar.
> 
> É como a tal máxima hoje tão esquecida, até por quem imigra para outros países:
> Em Roma sê romano!


A questão é que não houve qualquer afirmação ofensiva ou provocatório, antes pelo contrário. Tratou-se apenas de uma caça às bruxas no sentido de expulsar estrangeiros, para depois se queixarem de xenofobia e discriminação étnica quando são eles que a praticam.

Precisamente por isso usaram o falso argumento dos registos múltiplos, precisamente porque não tinham mais nada a que se agarrar. Os IPs públicos são dinâmicos e mudam de utilizador várias vezes em 4 ou 5 anos.


----------



## viperbruno

Tirando o facto de haver VPNs grátis e quase oferecidas dado o preço da chuva, por exemplo comprei 1 ano Norton no Brasil que inclui tudo (toda a suite de segurança + backups na Cloud 50Gb + VPN quase sem percas) por menos de 15€.

Por isso, sê bem-vindo ao fórum caso ainda não nos conhecermos.


----------



## Ligaanet

Aprendi hoje que não se pode ter várias contas no fórum 🙃
(não é que eu tenha)
Qual é que é a lógica por de trás disso mesmo? Desde que não se ande a fazer contas atrás de contas para se poder fazer asneira sem ser apanhado não vejo o mal.


----------



## Koloth_II

Ligaanet said:


> Aprendi hoje que não se pode ter várias contas no fórum 🙃
> (não é que eu tenha)
> Qual é que é a lógica por de trás disso mesmo? Desde que não se ande a fazer contas atrás de contas para se poder fazer asneira sem ser apanhado não vejo o mal.


Na prática se te cancelam uma conta por motivos discutíveis, impedindo qualquer contra argumentação, e crias outra, acabas por manter apenas uma. 
A regra que o define devera referir-se a "múltiplas contas activas"


----------



## Ligaanet

Olha que se realmente o banimento da conta for por motivos discutíveis eles podem sempre alegar que infringiste a regra de não ter múltiplas contas contando com a que já baniram para te banir novamente, se realmente andam a banir o pessoal por razões pessoais ou de gosto facilmente dobram a regra para servir esse propósito não é? 🙃
Eu já levei na pele com esse tipo de gente na Wikipédia lusófona, andei com trabalho a fazer mil e uma coisas lá e depois começaram a mandar vir comigo e a ameaçar de me banir a conta porque as coisas não estavam feitas como eles queriam apesar de não ir contra nenhuma regra. Já na Wikipédia inglesa fiz a mesma coisa e até me agradeceram o trabalho que tive.


----------



## Koloth_II

Barragon said:


> Sim, para não existir confusões.


É o que se chama liberdade de expressão condicionada, um modelo do estado novo


----------



## Barragon

Exato, porque foste condicionado do ar, por nada.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Koloth_II said:


> É o que se chama liberdade de expressão condicionada, um modelo do estado novo



com o tempo ficas acostumado...


----------



## Barragon

é uma tirania carinhosa


----------



## Koloth_II

Barragon said:


> é uma tirania carinhosa


Há quem diga o mesmo da Coreia do Norte


----------



## SR-71

Koloth_II said:


> Há quem diga o mesmo da Coreia do Norte











Não há democracia na Coreia do Norte? É “uma opinião”, diz Jerónimo de Sousa


Perante a pergunta, o secretário-geral do PCP também questionou: “O que é a democracia? Primeiro tínhamos de discutir o que é a democracia”. Numa entrevista ao Polígrafo, Jerónimo de Sousa evitou classificar a Coreia do Norte como “ser ou não ser” uma democracia




expresso.pt


----------



## Koloth_II

SR-71 said:


> Não há democracia na Coreia do Norte? É “uma opinião”, diz Jerónimo de Sousa
> 
> 
> Perante a pergunta, o secretário-geral do PCP também questionou: “O que é a democracia? Primeiro tínhamos de discutir o que é a democracia”. Numa entrevista ao Polígrafo, Jerónimo de Sousa evitou classificar a Coreia do Norte como “ser ou não ser” uma democracia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expresso.pt


Não me parece que existam dúvidas sobre o que é a democracia. O conceito tem mais de 3000 anos e contempla claramente liberdade de expressão, algo que me está a ser retirado fruto da intolerância de meia dúzia


----------



## SR-71

Há regras no fórum que devem ser cumpridas. Além disso deve haver cordialidade e respeito não só pelas opiniões mas também pelos colegas de fórum. Ponto.

Dito isto não faço mínima ideia do que aconteceu no tal tópico ou sub-fórum da Ferrovia.


----------



## Koloth_II

SR-71 said:


> Há regras no fórum que devem ser cumpridas. Além disso deve haver cordialidade e respeito não só pelas opiniões como pelos colegas de fórum. Ponto.
> 
> Dito isto não faço mínima ideia do que aconteceu no tal tópico ou sub-fórum da Ferrovia.


Existem antes intocáveis, e quem discordar deles é posto fora, tão simples como isso. Tudo política para silenciar opositores


----------



## Barragon

Só falta mesmo um muro das lamentações


----------



## Koloth_II

Barragon said:


> Só falta mesmo um muro das lamentações


Não era aqui? Continuo a ver insultos no referido forum e eu que não insultei ninguém é que sou banido!


----------



## Dário_Porto

Koloth_II said:


> Não era aqui? Continuo a ver insultos no referido forum e eu que não insultei ninguém é que sou banido!


Pode não ser por insultos, pode ser por spam.


----------



## Koloth_II

Dário_Porto said:


> Pode não ser por insultos, pode ser por spam.


Como defines SPAM num forum de discussão ?

Se fores à definição base "spam é o termo usado para se referir às mensagens eletrônicas que lhe são enviadas sem o seu consentimento ", então a exclusão do fórum resume-se a um acto de censura


----------



## Dário_Porto

Só sugiro que algumas vezes fazes vários posts muito longos com ideias aparentemente fora do comum que talvez alguns duvidem que sejam sinceros (quando dizem que é troll). Mas não acompanho muito, só me lembro de umas poucas vezes há alguns meses. Que haja posts longos ou com ideias fora do comum é bom, mas quando alguém insiste com muitos posts isso pode ser chato.


----------



## Koloth_II

Dário_Porto said:


> Só sugiro que algumas vezes fazes vários posts muito longos com ideias aparentemente fora do comum que talvez alguns duvidem que sejam sinceros (quando dizem que é troll). Mas não acompanho muito, só me lembro de umas poucas vezes há alguns meses. Que haja posts longos ou com ideias fora do comum é bom, mas quando alguém insiste com muitos posts isso pode ser chato.


Reconheço que poderia usar o multi-quote, mas o que tende a sair da mainstream é logo catalogado como troll


----------



## lmpanp

A minha colherada…

…se foi por _"fazer vários posts muito longos com ideias aparentemente fora do comum"_ o Sotavento estava tramado desde há década e meia!…

…colherada dada…
…ala no ir!
🤣


----------



## Dário_Porto

lmpanp said:


> A minha colherada…
> 
> …se foi por _"fazer vários posts muito longos com ideias aparentemente fora do comum"_ o Sotavento estava tramado desde há década e meia!…
> 
> …colherada dada…
> …ala no ir!
> 🤣


Certo, lembrei-me do Sotavento quando escrevi isso, mas acho que o Kolloth é mais insistente; além dos confrontos que se geram com ele.



Koloth_II said:


> Reconheço que poderia usar o multi-quote, mas o que tende a sair da mainstream é logo catalogado como troll


Algumas vezes é, infelizmente.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Barragon said:


> Só falta mesmo um muro das lamentações


 esse muro já dava para separar a fronteira entre os EUA e o México , se a moderação tivesse vergonha e reflectisse já topava que as lamentações traduzem algo de errado no fórum que tem de mudar...


----------



## 1ºBoaz

cá nada


----------



## 51-51-HT...

1ºBoaz said:


> cá nada



tu tá caladinho que à uns anos atrás mandavas me uma avalanche de mensagens privadas , para deitarmos a moderação abaixo, até chateava tanta fantasia, depois viraste escova, agora estás outra vez a sair da toca... não é Newtomorrow!!!!


----------



## lmpanp

Ó matrícula, acalma-te que assim hipotecas a nossa rebolución para seres moderador.

A luta continua, guilhotina para o Barragon!








Viva o Matrícula hiper-maxi-moderador!


----------



## Barragon

zangam-se as comadres


----------



## Barragon

lmpanp said:


> Ó matrícula, acalma-te que assim hipotecas a nossa rebolución para seres moderador.
> 
> A luta continua, guilhotina para o Barragon!
> View attachment 2133459
> 
> Viva o Matrícula hiper-maxi-moderador!


a guilhotina era no tempo do Louismpanp 16


----------



## 51-51-HT...

porque estou impedido de opinar no thread El Corte Inglês da Boavista??? não entendo se até o autocarro vermelho por lá anda porque não posso opinar nesse thread???


----------



## Barragon

essa pergunta está relacionada com aquela relativa a aspetos de coiso do tipo porque é que existo?


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Barragon said:


> essa pergunta está relacionada com aquela relativa a aspetos de coiso do tipo porque é que existo?



o gozo reina na moderação ... enfim...


----------



## Barragon

a piada está nela própia


----------



## lmpanp

Meninos… COMPORTEM-SE!!


----------



## lmpanp

Meninos lindos, calaram-se e tudo em paz!
Assim é que é!
Rolo da Massa rules!


----------



## Barragon

estava.. pois estava


----------



## Elfuegocrypto

Ola sou novo aqui no fórum, algum thread que se discuta mercado de capitais, mais concretamente criptomoedas e investimentos?


----------



## Barragon

sim, o thread dos investimentos e trading


----------



## CyberLima

Olá a todos
Existe algum tópico sobre as Grandes Rotas e as Pequenas Rotas nacionais e internacionais? ou um tópico sobre pedestrianismo?


----------



## lmpanp

Rotas pedestres?
Há para aí um em que se fala dos passadiços e caminhos ecológicos sobre as antigas ferrovias. Não sei se no mesmo mas também já se falou no Caminho de Santiago.


----------



## CyberLima

lmpanp said:


> Rotas pedestres?
> Há para aí um em que se fala dos passadiços e caminhos ecológicos sobre as antigas ferrovias. Não sei se no mesmo mas também já se falou no Caminho de Santiago.


hum acho que sei qual é mas a ideia era tentar centralizar isso ou pelo menos ter tipo na primeira pagina links para as Grandes rotas a pé dentro e fora do forum assim como fotos e conversas sobre os mesmos, ao procurar melhor encontrei foi este mas é antigo Percursos Pedestres em Portugal


----------



## Barragon

@CyberLima pode ser esse utilizado


----------



## 51-51-HT...

continuo a não conseguir interagir no thread El Corte Inglês da Boavista, tenho familiar que trabalha na IP e está a par do processo...


----------



## 1ºBoaz

eu já tenho pelo menos uns 2 nessa situação

no tread dos incendios , por mim não faz diferença não estou louco para me inturmar nesse tread como uns e outros e no do palácio da Ajuda que também não me faz diferença


----------



## werm

O que é que vocês fazem/dizem para ficarem bloqueados?


----------



## Koloth_II

werm said:


> O que é que vocês fazem/dizem para ficarem bloqueados?


Simples, basta discordades da maioria ......


----------



## Barragon

se fosse por isso @Koloth_II ... já tinhas ido rsrsrs


----------



## Ligaanet

Cá para mim andam a mandar dick pics à moderação e depois levam tau tau.


----------



## Barragon

wat?


----------



## Ligaanet

Barragon said:


> wat?


Isto 😏


werm said:


> O que é que vocês fazem/dizem para ficarem bloqueados?


----------



## lmpanp

Conspiração, pá! Tudo conspiração!


----------



## Barragon

quem foi banido de um thread foi porque se portou mal no mesmo.


----------



## lmpanp

Há gajos que noutro qualquer fórum seriam logo banidos para sempre, aqui é-se temporariamente ou selectivamente e raramente se é.
Mesmo assim ainda se queixam do forrobodó!

Lá na minha BK iam todos para o campo de reeducação, Barra incluido!


----------



## Koloth_II

Barragon said:


> quem foi banido de um thread foi porque se portou mal no mesmo.


Define "portar-se mal".

Paternalismos bacocos!


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Barragon said:


> quem foi banido de um thread foi porque se portou mal no mesmo.



e quem não pode opinar, como eu não consigo opinar no thread El Corte Inglês - Boavista???


----------



## 51-51-HT...

lmpanp said:


> *Há gajos que noutro qualquer fórum seriam logo banidos para sempre, aqui é-se temporariamente ou selectivamente e raramente se é.*
> Mesmo assim ainda se queixam do forrobodó!
> 
> Lá na minha BK iam todos para o campo de reeducação, Barra incluido!



Nunca ninguêm é banido para sempre... Podes usar sempre o programa " Protecção do Forista" apareces por aqui com outra identidade ...😁 😁 😁 😁 ... até na Coreia a diminuto oposição deve usar esse programa.


----------



## Koloth_II

lmpanp said:


> Há gajos que noutro qualquer fórum seriam logo banidos para sempre, aqui é-se temporariamente ou selectivamente e raramente se é.
> Mesmo assim ainda se queixam do forrobodó!
> 
> Lá na minha BK iam todos para o campo de reeducação, Barra incluido!


Chama-se a isso respeito pela liberdade de expressão, ainda que seja paternalista



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speakers%27_Corner


----------



## lmpanp

Meu caro, isto não é uma rede social, é um fórum privado com regras claras = cumpres, ficas / não cumpres, tchau!
Liberdade de expressão é lá no Facebook, Twitter e afins… mas só no que eles gostam!


----------



## werm

Estava a ler no topico dos castigos e por acaso o 51-51-ht já recebeu alguns castigos.
Eu só quero perceber qual é a linha. Porque posso cometer o erro de me aproximar dela por vezes, não sei.


----------



## lmpanp

O matrícula!? haaaaa, o matrícula é um injustiçado!
O rapaz é um santo, aliás, o matrícula tem um sonho: ser moderador!
E vê lá o azar dele, o 51-51-HT era de um amado camião do lixo… que acabou no lixo!


Quanto à linha, já ando aqui há anos e ainda não a percebi bem!
Mas um conselho avisado: segue as regras gerais e dos fóruns dos países que visitas, sobretudo no Brasil, que lá é tolerância zero e brig certo! A reincidência ou a tentativa de dar a volta ao brig e criar contas duplicadas é expulsão definitiva de todo o forúm.
Muitos tugas "bem comportados" levaram chuto definitivo brasileiro!

Regras básicas no forum brasileiro: Fotografias sempre com créditos; notícias ou artigos só postados na sua parte inicial e sempre com link para a notícia toda. Cuidado com picardias tipo a minha pilinha é melhor que a tua, do género City x City que é proibido. Cuidado com os termos, como por exemplo: "rapariga" lá é "puta". Jamais afrontar ou tentar dar graxa a um moderador, questões só na base da educação, etc. e tal.


----------



## werm

lmpanp said:


> O matrícula!? haaaaa, o matrícula é um injustiçado!
> O rapaz é um santo, aliás, o matrícula tem um sonho: ser moderador!
> E vê lá o azar dele, o 51-51-HT era de um amado camião do lixo… que acabou no lixo!
> 
> 
> Quanto à linha, já ando aqui há anos e ainda não a percebi bem!
> Mas um conselho avisado: segue as regras gerais e dos fóruns dos países que visitas, sobretudo no Brasil, que lá é tolerância zero e brig certo! A reincidência ou a tentativa de dar a volta ao brig e criar contas duplicadas é expulsão definitiva de todo o forúm.
> Muitos tugas "bem comportados" levaram chuto definitivo brasileiro!
> 
> Regras básicas no forum brasileiro: Fotografias sempre com créditos; notícias ou artigos só postados na sua parte inicial e sempre com link para a notícia toda. Cuidado com picardias tipo a minha pilinha é melhor que a tua, do género City x City que é proibido. Cuidado com os termos, como por exemplo: "rapariga" lá é "puta". Jamais afrontar ou tentar dar graxa a um moderador, questões só na base da educação, etc. e tal.


Obrigado! Mas tenciono manter-me só por este lado do oceano....


----------



## Ligaanet

lmpanp said:


> O matrícula!? haaaaa, o matrícula é um injustiçado!
> O rapaz é um santo, aliás, o matrícula tem um sonho: ser moderador!
> E vê lá o azar dele, o 51-51-HT era de um amado camião do lixo… que acabou no lixo!
> 
> 
> Quanto à linha, já ando aqui há anos e ainda não a percebi bem!
> Mas um conselho avisado: segue as regras gerais e dos fóruns dos países que visitas, sobretudo no Brasil, que lá é tolerância zero e brig certo! A reincidência ou a tentativa de dar a volta ao brig e criar contas duplicadas é expulsão definitiva de todo o forúm.
> Muitos tugas "bem comportados" levaram chuto definitivo brasileiro!
> 
> Regras básicas no forum brasileiro: Fotografias sempre com créditos; notícias ou artigos só postados na sua parte inicial e sempre com link para a notícia toda. Cuidado com picardias tipo a minha pilinha é melhor que a tua, do género City x City que é proibido. Cuidado com os termos, como por exemplo: "rapariga" lá é "puta". Jamais afrontar ou tentar dar graxa a um moderador, questões só na base da educação, etc. e tal.


O fórum zuca parece ser um sítio tão agradável de estar como a Wikipedia portuguesa 🙃


----------



## 51-51-HT...

werm said:


> Obrigado! Mas tenciono manter-me só por este lado do oceano....



Se o madeirense Newtomorrow , ops desculpa Boaz lê esse teu post convida te já para uma suposta conspiração contra a moderação. Ele chegou a querer se encontrar comigo lá para os lados do Barreiro, para darmos uma sova no Barragon. Vê la ele vinha da Ilha da Madeira de propósito ao Barreiro para acertar o passo ao moderador mor.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

werm said:


> Estava a ler no topico dos castigos e por acaso o 51-51-ht já recebeu alguns castigos.
> Eu só quero perceber qual é a linha. Porque posso cometer o erro de me aproximar dela por vezes, não sei.



Nesta vida até sou um santo.

Noutras vidas era sempre banido, suspenso etc etc. ainda por aí existem threads criados por mim noutra "vida" como o thread da Stcp criador Madmax2.

Cheguei a postar coisas horrorosas só para criar o caos no fórum, spam atrás de spam, às 3 ,4 da madrugada porque sabia que o fórum não tinha "vigilância" a essa hora, até dou o palpite que a moderação teve de ser reforçada para apagar os meus posts muita vezes repetitivos e imundos , cheguei a colocar fotos de gaijos em festas da mangueira e que dizia que era a moderação, mas tudo isso já passou , errei mas aprendi com os erros, agora sou um forista exemplar. Queria apenas era o regresso do thread Futebol.


----------



## lmpanp

Confessas-te, demorou mas foi!
Mangano, crimes desses no SSC não prescrevem!


----------



## MarcoDelgado

Thread de futebol? Devia ser bonito, devia...


----------



## 51-51-HT...

existe também o Parque oriental com o passadiço e o Rio Tinto e Rio Torto a passar por este parque e temos também agora o Parque da Asprela. já chega de parques, uma cidade como o Porto quer é desenvolvimento betão que forneça emprego e pessoas à cidade. Venha o El Corte Inglês que será bem vindo e poderá servir de ancora para o rejuvenescimento dos shoppings Brasilia, Peninsula, Bom Sucesso e Itália. * Coloco aqui este meu comentário já que não consigo opinar no thread El Corte Inglês da Boavista.*


----------



## Barragon

rede viária = parquees


----------



## werm

51-51-HT... said:


> existe também o Parque oriental com o passadiço e o Rio Tinto e Rio Torto a passar por este parque


Qual é o percurso do Rio Torto?


----------



## lmpanp

Opercure sdireito antes de ento ortar!


----------



## 51-51-HT...

werm said:


> Qual é o percurso do Rio Torto?



Nascente em Baguim, segue em direcção à zona industrial de fânzeres , passa no novo parque urbano de fânzeres , contorna a zona industrial da Portelinha, segue pela zona Capela Lagoa até ir desaguar ao rio Douro enconstado ao rio tinto.


----------



## werm

51-51-HT... said:


> Nascente em Baguim, segue em direcção à zona industrial de fânzeres , passa no novo parque urbano de fânzeres , contorna a zona industrial da Portelinha, segue pela zona Capela Lagoa até ir desaguar ao rio Douro enconstado ao rio tinto.


Então não passa no Parque Oriental/Urbano de Rio Tinto, certo?


----------



## 51-51-HT...

werm said:


> Então não passa no Parque Oriental/Urbano de Rio Tinto, certo?



passa o rio tinto.


----------



## MarcoDelgado

51-51-HT... said:


> Nascente em Baguim, segue em direcção à zona industrial de fânzeres , passa no novo parque urbano de fânzeres , contorna a zona industrial da Portelinha, segue pela zona Capela Lagoa até ir desaguar ao rio Douro enconstado ao rio tinto.


E passa em Azevedo de Campanhã, ex-terra de um grande amigo meu (que atualmente mora em Senhora da Hora)! Boa terra, um mundo completamente a parte no concelho do Porto.


----------



## lmpanp

Quanto "tão completamente à parte"?
O concelho do Porto é assim tão chunga?

P.S.: Perguntar não ofende!


----------



## MarcoDelgado

O concelho do porto é quase totalmente urbano, a zona em questão parece uma aldeiazinha, nem supermercados há... Ok dito assim parece o fim do mundo e de facto acaba por ser, não é qualquer pessoa que gosta de viver num local daqueles.


----------



## lmpanp

Obrigado Marco!
Mas a verdade é que…
…pá, estava no gozo!


----------



## 51-51-HT...

se fores a Pego Negro ainda existe lá um "Lugar" com ruelas em terra ou revestidas daquelas grandes pedras que se vê nas aldeias do interior, para não falar nas casas de lavradores e penso que até uma ponte romana em arco lá tem.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

estas fotos"google" de Pego Negro no Porto são acessíveis de carro, a zona da Ponte romana e onde a ruralidade é mais acentuada só mesmo a pé se consegue andar na zona.



free temporary image hosting


photo website hosting


----------



## lmpanp

Ai essa porta de alumínio!
E logo dupla, aarrrrrghhhh, nojo!


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Apelo à moderação que me mande de castigo uma semana ... o clone e troll que vive dentro de mim já está a começar a manifestar-se....


----------



## Barragon

nunca te deixou


----------



## Koloth_II

lmpanp said:


> Ai essa porta de alumínio!
> E logo dupla, aarrrrrghhhh, nojo!


Foi o que o dinheiro disponivel permitiu, sabes quanto custa uma de madeira ?

As portas de alumínio tornaram-se populares por serem duráveis e com um preço acessível. Não incham, não apodrecem e não precisam de verniz ou tinta


----------



## PCartCast

Koloth_II said:


> Foi o o que o dinheiro disponivel permitiu, sabes quanto custa uma de madeira ?
> 
> As portas de alumínio tornaram-se populares por serem duráveis e com um preço acessível. Não incham, não apodrecem e não precisam de verniz ou tinta


Eu tinha uma de madeira, todos os invernos inchava e ficava perra. Com uma de alumínio não há stresses.


----------



## lmpanp

Koloth_II said:


> Foi o que o dinheiro disponivel permitiu, sabes quanto custa uma de madeira ?
> 
> As portas de alumínio tornaram-se populares por serem duráveis e com um preço acessível. Não incham, não apodrecem e não precisam de verniz ou tinta


E dares em ser um triste 12 dias depois de uma brincadeira?
Como é que tens pachorra para te aturares?
Fónix!!!!
🤨


----------



## Koloth_II

lmpanp said:


> E dares em ser um triste 12 dias depois de uma brincadeira?
> Como é que tens pachorra para te aturares?
> Fónix!!!!
> 🤨


Brincadeira que consistiu apenas em insultar as opções possíveis dos mais desfavorecidos!


----------



## lmpanp

Vai-te catar Koloth!


----------



## 51-51-HT...

este fórum anda mesmo desleixado , por está altura à 6 anos atrás , andava tudo numa azafama com as votações das "Marquises de Ouro" ainda me lembro os resultados saiam em finais de Dezembro principios de Janeiro.


----------



## lmpanp

Esse "à 6 anos" é "há 6 anos".


----------



## 1ºBoaz

votações manipuladas pelos clones de quem manda 

ainda bem que acabou


----------



## Barragon

@lmpanp ainda és meu clone


----------



## alentejolover

Barragon said:


> @lmpanp ainda és meu clone


Eu também sou clone dele...às vezes eu vou para Idanha e ele vem para Évora


----------



## Barragon

graças a deus, que ainda nos temos uns aos outros para trollar a clonagem ou clonar a trollagem


----------



## lmpanp

Triste sem nós ser, alegria com nós ser!

P.S.: Tentar estou a escrever aprender ilhéu Boaz africano dialecto!


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Racista vou te denunciar ao Mamudu


----------



## Ligaanet

Mudando de assunto 🙃

Tenho vários links para sub-fóruns dentro de uma pasta no browser de forma a que possa abrir tudo de uma vez. Quando o faço a barrinha nova do topo de "Create Post" expande em todas as tabs do fórum e fica-me assim a ocupar o ecrã todo. Se abrir simplesmente um dos links na mesma tab já não acontece isso. É suposto ter este comportamento?
TL;DR: abrir vários sub-fóruns noutra tab abre o campo de criar novo thread.


----------



## Barragon

já me queixei e ng quer saber


----------



## Ligaanet

Pode ser que um dia se lembrem de ver disso, obrigado por teres passado a queixa 🥂


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> já me queixei e ng quer saber


Nã querem saber pq nã vales nada pá!


----------



## Barragon

já me queixei e disse que o querido líder me mandou


----------



## werm

Apagaram o thread da bricolage? Ou foi mudado de sitio?


----------



## Barragon

onde estava


----------



## GabrielCarreiraLx

O fórum devia organizar-se pelas 5 regiões continentais + Açores + Madeira: 7 secções. Mais uma geral para Portugal.


----------



## Barragon

e pronto


----------



## werm

Facepalm, nevermind


----------



## Koloth_II

GabrielCarreiraLx said:


> O fórum devia organizar-se pelas 5 regiões continentais + Açores + Madeira: 7 secções. Mais uma geral para Portugal.


Podes enumerar as 5 regiões?


----------



## lmpanp

Lá estás tu com as tuas porcarias de sempre.

Toda a gente que acompanhou como deve ser o assunto ficou a saber que aquele ferry não preenchia vários critérios necessários e estava subdimensionado em relação à capacidade de embarcamento (o que o Boaz refere) enquanto possuía luxos incompatíveis à função.
A culpa essa morreu solteira, como sempre pelas bandas do PS, porque quem forneceu o caderno de encargos e deu o aval ao plano de construção foi o próprio governo açoreano do PS, o mesmo que depois, vendo o resultado da sua própria burrada, pegou na ridicularia da diferença de velocidade como cavalo de batalha para o tentar recusar.

Com os problemas que demonstrava nem os malucos dos amiguinhos venezuelanos, que queriam tudo o que partido irmão tuga do Sócrates lhes impingia apesar de não tencionarem pagar as contas, o quiseram para ferry.

E como não dava nem por sombras ser reconvertido num ferry como deve ser, era lógico que a única hipótese seria ser reconvertido para servir cruzeiros de proximidade e foi nisso que foi porque para mais não dava.

Neste país de governantes metidos a besta quem tem olho é rei, o Mário Ferreira aproveitou e aproveitou bem a oferta encalhada! Não foi ele que decidiu o preço, pagou o que aceitaram!
O estado perdeu pela sua própria incompetência, o privado ganhou por mérito e na exportação salvou-se a pátria.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

a megalomania era tão grande que carlos cesar pediu para ter um casino dentro


----------



## MarcoDelgado

Está me a fermentar a ideia de criar num café um thread de humor um pouco numa linha diferente do das graçolas, mas queria saber até que ponto posso fazê-lo sem ferir as susceptibilidades dos dados pessoais alheios. O thread seria para partilhar comentários idiotas que se vêm com alguma frequência nas redes sociais. Poderia criar desde que as partilhas que fizesse tapassem os nomes ou é preferível não criar de todo?


----------



## werm

Tapa os nomes e cria


----------



## Koloth_II

1ºBoaz said:


> a megalomania era tão grande que carlos cesar pediu para ter um casino dentro


Megalomania foi desperdiçar 32 mihões independentemente do que estava instalado. Foi melhor assim? Não me parece!


----------



## Barragon

MarcoDelgado said:


> Está me a fermentar a ideia de criar num café um thread de humor um pouco numa linha diferente do das graçolas, mas queria saber até que ponto posso fazê-lo sem ferir as susceptibilidades dos dados pessoais alheios. O thread seria para partilhar comentários idiotas que se vêm com alguma frequência nas redes sociais. Poderia criar desde que as partilhas que fizesse tapassem os nomes ou é preferível não criar de todo?


há um thread do humor negro


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Como não consigo publicar no thread El Corte Inglês da Boavista, pois aqui vai hoje à tarde Sábado 19 de Fevereiro às 15h vai haver manifestação em prol do tal Jardim. Defensores do El Corte Inglês na Boavista estão convidados a participar, levem ovos e fisgas para afungentar estes pseudo urbano deprimidos. 









Defensores da antiga estação ferroviária da Boavista manifestam-se no sábado - JPN


Despacho publicado no dia 8 confirmou a demolição da antiga estação ferroviária da Boavista, que dará lugar a um novo centro comercial do El Corte Inglês, uma unidade hoteleira e fogos de habitação. Contra a demolição da estação, o Movimento por um Jardim Ferroviário, organiza para este sábado...




www.jpn.up.pt





Quem os quiser insultar via online aqui tem a página deles do facebook - Jardim Ferroviário da Boavista.


----------



## Barragon

Irei replicar este teu post no thread.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Barragon said:


> Irei replicar este teu post no thread.



obrigado. és um querido... 💏💏💏💏💏💏


----------



## lmpanp

Mau! Amor em demasia, principalmente para divulgar parte-cabeças!


----------



## Koloth_II

51-51-HT... said:


> Como não consigo publicar no thread El Corte Inglês da Boavista, pois aqui vai hoje à tarde Sábado 19 de Fevereiro às 15h vai haver manifestação em prol do tal Jardim. Defensores do El Corte Inglês na Boavista estão convidados a participar, levem ovos e fisgas para afungentar estes pseudo urbano deprimidos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensores da antiga estação ferroviária da Boavista manifestam-se no sábado - JPN
> 
> 
> Despacho publicado no dia 8 confirmou a demolição da antiga estação ferroviária da Boavista, que dará lugar a um novo centro comercial do El Corte Inglês, uma unidade hoteleira e fogos de habitação. Contra a demolição da estação, o Movimento por um Jardim Ferroviário, organiza para este sábado...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpn.up.pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quem os quiser insultar via online aqui tem a página deles do facebook - Jardim Ferroviário da Boavista.


Que estupidez, destruir património centenário. A usual boçalidade tuga a fazer das suas!


----------



## 1ºBoaz

51-51-HT... said:


> Como não consigo publicar no thread El Corte Inglês da Boavista, pois aqui vai hoje à tarde Sábado 19 de Fevereiro às 15h vai haver manifestação em prol do tal Jardim. Defensores do El Corte Inglês na Boavista estão convidados a participar, levem ovos e fisgas para afungentar estes pseudo urbano deprimidos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensores da antiga estação ferroviária da Boavista manifestam-se no sábado - JPN
> 
> 
> Despacho publicado no dia 8 confirmou a demolição da antiga estação ferroviária da Boavista, que dará lugar a um novo centro comercial do El Corte Inglês, uma unidade hoteleira e fogos de habitação. Contra a demolição da estação, o Movimento por um Jardim Ferroviário, organiza para este sábado...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpn.up.pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quem os quiser insultar via online aqui tem a página deles do facebook - Jardim Ferroviário da Boavista.


acho muito mal barrarem certos treads aos user 

eu não consigo escrever no tread da Tv não sei porque e tem mais outro que não posso escrever talvez porque escrevi um solução simples para resolver o problema e algumas bonecas com poder não gostaram , mas houve gente que gostou e deu até like


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Tu devias ser abatido por um B52.

Querias fazer do tópico da TV o teu jornal das novelas e do Big Brother.., e não podes..

Mundo cruel.


----------



## lmpanp

B52!? Que biolência!


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Bosquedasfaias said:


> Tu devias ser abatido por um B52.
> 
> Querias fazer do tópico da TV o teu jornal das novelas e do Big Brother.., e não podes..
> 
> Mundo cruel.


Big Brother não vejo mesmo tendo lado o Madeirense Bernardo Sousa , Novelas vejo sim as da TVI
gosto do Festa é Festa e gosta de Quero é Viver , assisti a nova Novela das 19h Rua das Flores mas não gostei 

o BeatClick Mano a Mano achei injusto colocar uma pessoa com experiencia na comedia (Francisco Menezes) a fazer batalhas com gente que não é do ramo ( Fanny, Berg e Paulo Batista ( um alfaite bem conhecido ) )

mesmo assim ganhou a Fanny

acredito que os textos para a batalha para os não profissionais foram escritos por alguém e não por eles 

sobre eu ser abatido por um B52 , só mostra que és um fraco porque num mano a mano não terias hipótese , outro que não teria nenhuma hipótese era o Tio


----------



## lmpanp

1ºBoaz said:


> …outro que não teria nenhuma hipótese era o Tio


EUUUUUUU??????


----------



## 1ºBoaz

não é para tanto


----------



## GabrielCarreiraLx

A secção de Lisboa é para a Área Metropolitana de Lisboa ou para a Região de Lisboa? O fórum não devia estar dividido pelas 5 regiões e duas ilhas?


----------



## Ligaanet

O Fórum está dividido pelo norte, centro, sul e ilhas, as duas áreas metropolitanas, projetos nacionais e outros assuntos.


----------



## alentejolover

Acho que ele quer uma secção para Amadora/Sintra


----------



## GabrielCarreiraLx

alentejolover said:


> Acho que ele quer uma secção para Amadora/Sintra


Faria mais sentido que uma apenas para o Alentejo por exemplo, uma vez que num curtíssimo espaço territorial tem mais gente (e tudo o resto) que o Alentejo.


----------



## alentejolover

GabrielCarreiraLx said:


> Faria mais sentido que uma apenas para o Alentejo por exemplo, uma vez que num curtíssimo espaço territorial tem mais gente (e tudo o resto) que o Alentejo.


Concordo, até porque no Alentejo não se passa nada, não há projectos hoteleiros, habitacionais, reabilitação de património etc.


----------



## Barragon

é o que é


----------



## lmpanp

Pois é!
Também o que queriam? Um deserto ter movimento?
🤪


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

O Alentejo é povoado, pouco e mal, mas é. 

Só o aeroporto é que é despovoado.


----------



## lmpanp

Despovoado tais quais teu cabeça, nigeriano.


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Poe-te fina.


----------



## lmpanp

Por fino é para ti gordu da Nigéria…








… eu já sou é finesse!


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Tás descontrolada Luisa, acalma a pipa.


----------



## lmpanp

Olha que levas com o rolo da massa acima, ressabiada!

Mudas-ti-ti da Nigéria pa Portugal, sua imigra ilegal!!!
Tás pior que o ilhéu!


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Mas agora a nossa vida é isto? Aturar uma vaca da linha?


----------



## lmpanp




----------



## lmpanp

Eh pá, metam um freio no Boaz.
O man veio de férias com toda a pica e enche de uma assentada o forum com as suas deambulações e pareceres capazes de fazerem o diabo entrar em depressão.
Até temos de saber que o gajo, avariado, se cruzou com o Bibi da Casa Pia…


----------



## Barragon

preencha o formulário 593854-B / 2022 com a sua reclamação


----------



## lmpanp

merda de burocracia!


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Só para acrescentar que por várias vezes, o colega sugere que alguém me penetre o rabo. 
Não especifica quem nem porquê.
É 'vai levar no rabo' por dá cá aquela palha.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

lmpanp said:


> Eh pá, metam um freio no Boaz.
> O man veio de férias com toda a pica e enche de uma assentada o forum com as suas deambulações e pareceres capazes de fazerem o diabo entrar em depressão.
> Até temos de saber que o gajo, avariado, se cruzou com o Bibi da Casa Pia…


foi antes de arrebentar o caso quem sabe se ele não estava lá , e posso ter me cruzado com ele noutra ocasião envolvendo a Casa Pia de Bélen

eu tive de entrar nesse edificio e quem sabe se ele não andava por lá? ele gostava era canalha bem jovem eu já era maior de idade 

recuando ainda mais no tempo joguei um tornei na Casa Pia de Bélen ele poderia estar lá quem sabe , mas a mim ninguêm me tocou


----------



## lmpanp

Onde é essa Casa Pia de Bélen?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

atrás do Mosteiro do Jeronimos , muito perto do consultorio do Ferreira Diniz que recebia pequenos novos para brincadeiras , na zona andava na altura um rarrissimo Suzuki X90 com um gayjo com uma pinta de .... , depois descobriu-se que era um dos namorados do Ferreira Diniz , o medico tinha dado o carro ao namorado 

engraçado que antes de rebentar o escandalo Casa Pia era conhecida por ser uma escola de rufias violentos , que recebia as crianças problematicas de familias com pouco dinheiro


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Boaz, tás grávida?


----------



## 1ºBoaz

mas rápido tens tu uma gravides psicologica 

lá por te achares uma mulher , não passas de um trans e que eu saiba trans não engravidam


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Tas com o periudo, pelo menos.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

nem com diarreia


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

1ºBoaz said:


> nem com diarreia


Isso tás sempre malandreco 🤪


----------



## lmpanp

Acabem mas é com a vossa conversa de merda!
Irra, estão sempre pá cueca!


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Tu volta e meia também és invejosa!

Nao gosto de gajas inseguras, ficas a saber.


----------



## lmpanp

Em Junho já te apareço à frente!
Se te portas mal até lá, até um golfinho que apareça à mão serve para arremesso na tua tola bióloga!


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Dar com o golfinho é hot.


----------



## lmpanp




----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Mano, a miss piggy mano.. A diva. 😍🥰


----------



## Barragon

@lmpanp mano pá. lol


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Barragon said:


> @lmpanp mano pá. lol


Chamo mano a toda a gente, sou assim. É meu jeito.

Mano, tens inveja, senta-te numa chaminé do barreiro..


----------



## Barragon

chamas mana


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Tens razão. Devia.


----------



## AG67GT

Hola mis queridos.


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Hola guapa.. 

Te gusta fuego?


----------



## Barragon

essa matrícula é mais dificil de memorizar.


----------



## AG67GT

Barragon said:


> essa matrícula é mais dificil de memorizar.



é a matricula do meu novo carro, a minha vida é um livro aberto , quem quiser saber onde moro, vai à conservatória e descobre onde é o meu "centro de comando" contra .... la la la ...


----------



## AG67GT

espero da parte da moderação o bom senso em não me banir, penso que a ultima vez que me baniram tenha sido um erro da moderação erro esse que eu perdoo. é que actualmente criar clones não está fácil , pois ao criar um clone tenho de criar uma nova conta de email e essa conta tem de ser confirmada através de número de telemóvel e não está fácil arranjar novos cartões telefónicos para essa operação. Beijos e Abraços.


----------



## Barragon

então porta-te mal


----------



## lmpanp

Eu bania-o já !
Clonar matrículas é ilegal!
E a conivência também!


----------

